# ***OFFICIAL*** Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Anderson 'The Spider' Silva defending against Chael Sonnen at UFC 117 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

Anderson has got this W. He will fight his best fight of his life on that night...


----------



## Freiermuth

Chael is a really strong dude and will probably get a couple TD's...but AS has a lot of ways to end this fight and he will.

I counted Sonnen out vs Nate, and Okami so I probably shouldn't be so confident against him...~"On paper he's a better fighter and I shouldn't win, but we aren't fighting on a piece of paper".


----------



## Guymay

Chael MMA Wrestling is tied up with GSP in my opinion .
the guy shoot so hard and fast i think he could take any fighter at 185 down at will , his doubles is beautiful and he mixes takedowns alot . I hope he Worked really hard on his subs defense , cause his striking isn't a factor here at all. Chael by Stoppage Round 4 after hammering Silva for 4 rounds .


----------



## SideWays222

*Chael Sonnen is the most interesting man in the world.*






Haha just found this looking around YouTube... made me laugh cuz i like those beer commercials.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

lol he is awesome


----------



## hatedcellphones

Anderson Silva via Aikido chop to the neck. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## MrObjective

I'd like to see Sonnen come out in full wrestling tights with head gear, with his crew holding up college wrestling championship plaques.


----------



## Freiermuth

SideWays222 said:


> Haha just found this looking around YouTube... made me laugh cuz i like those beer commercials.


I almost want Chael to win just because of all the funny media that he has spawned.


----------



## flashbang

Pre-fight press conf will be interesting between these two.
Is it Wed or Thu btw?


----------



## YOUgotTKO

*Anderson Silva on Sonnen, 205-Pound Aspirations & Retirement*










Chael Sonnen has been the hording the headlines in the weeks leading up to UFC 117, but that doesn’t mean Anderson Silva has nothing to say. 

In this Sherdog.com video exclusive with Marcelo Alonso, the UFC middleweight champion comments on his Aug. 7th opponent’s war of words, and expounds on his recent decision to remain in the 185-pound division. Silva also addresses his past talk of retirement.


http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recen...nen-205-Pound-Aspirations-amp-Retirement-2553


----------



## BobbyCooper

Thanks for this 

What a great guy he is!!! He doesn't care about the belt ;D thats just epic. I thought those type of people don't even exist anymore.

And everybody who still believes Anderson won't have the gass tank for 5 rounds is.. 

we will probably see the most focused and well trained Anderson ever.


----------



## Mirage445

He seems to enjoy talking to someone who actually speaks his language rather than someone who doesn't, go figure.

I could imagine going back and forth through an interpreter all the time could get a little tedious.

Thx for the vid!


----------



## No_Mercy

As much as I think Chael is bi-polar, he'll probably make this into a gritty fight where it goes five full rounds. Would love to see a KO or submission, but we all know Chael is gonna grind it out. I hope "The Spider" ensnares him and knees him in the head or something. I'll be pounding shots and running laps in the bar when that happens.

BTW: Nice video.

Love the quote...

"The truth is people want me to stop, but I'll stop a lot of people before anyone stops me."


----------



## AmdM

BobbyCooper said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> What a great guy he is!!! He doesn't care about the belt ;D thats just epic. I thought those type of people don't even exist anymore.
> 
> And everybody who still believes Anderson won't have the gass tank for 5 rounds is..
> 
> we will probably see the most focused and well trained Anderson ever.


he really is a nice guy. i love him!!!! lololol 

p.s. - not being sarcastic here, i really love him. 



Mirage445 said:


> He seems to enjoy talking to someone who actually speaks his language rather than someone who doesn't, go figure.
> 
> I could imagine going back and forth through an interpreter all the time could get a little tedious.
> 
> Thx for the vid!


And if know that your interpreter usually puts on words that were never said or puts the words he actually said out of context, then you really lack the will to do it at all.

Gezzz, Ed Soares sucks at interpreting.
Sometimes he translates the thing that fighters tell in a abnocious way,
i wonder why, maybe he feels that he knows better than the fighters...


----------



## godson

Hmm.. Anderson Silva via Tiger Knee

http://tigerknee.ytmnd.com/


----------



## AmdM

YOUgotTKO said:


> Chael Sonnen has been the hording the headlines in the weeks leading up to UFC 117, but that doesn’t mean Anderson Silva has nothing to say.
> 
> In this Sherdog.com video exclusive with Marcelo Alonso, the UFC middleweight champion comments on his Aug. 7th opponent’s war of words, and expounds on his recent decision to remain in the 185-pound division. Silva also addresses his past talk of retirement.
> 
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recen...nen-205-Pound-Aspirations-amp-Retirement-2553


OK

Andy just revealed here that he walks around at 103-104 kilos, that´s 228.8 pounds...


> 104 kg = 228.8 lbs


Ouch, huge cut!!!!!


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

*Chael Sonnen giving bad rep for UFC????*

How can someone represent the UFC like this trollin anderson like he is. he dislikes anyone that wears hats sideways or anything relating to urban culture.. he stated that people dont bow in brazil (watch 117 countdown) brazil may be one of the toughest places to live in this world but that doesnt mean they arnt civilized enough to show gratitude towards a fellow combatant.. Mia fight aside Anderson has brought the UFC to where its at (hence why dana allowed such tomfoolery 3x)
Chael sonnen cant finish fights and has done nothing but make a mockery of MMA and bringing it that much closer to the BS that was all to well known in the boxing world. Do any of you loyal fans really want this in your sport? someone who talks shit all day long , at some point enough is enough and someone should step up and tell him to shut it. The same amount of people were going to order 117 without all this nonsense , i have a new respect for Lesnar as even he knew when to shut it off and this is a guy that was told to do it all day long in the WWE!


----------



## Halfraq9

The more I see of Sonnen the less I like him. There is such a difference between the way he (and others like him) behave, and Franklin, Couture, etc...


----------



## SideWays222

I dont think Chael could do anything for me to dislike him. Sure the Cancer comment is a bit overboard... but hay at least he is honest. People talk bad about America ALL DAY LONG so Chael make a Brazil comment doesn't bother me in the least.

WAR SONNEN!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

I agree that Sonnen is annoying and talks a lot of trash, but you have to admit he's done a pretty good promoting job of making a hugely one-sided fight interesting. Don't worry, though, once Silva wrecks him Sonnen will go away and we wont have to hear from him again.


----------



## Mirage445

skinnyBIGGS said:


> How can someone represent the UFC like this trollin anderson like he is. he dislikes anyone that wears hats sideways or anything relating to urban culture.. he stated that people dont bow in brazil (watch 117 countdown) brazil may be one of the toughest places to live in this world but that doesnt mean they arnt civilized enough to show gratitude towards a fellow combatant.. Mia fight aside Anderson has brought the UFC to where its at (hence why dana allowed such tomfoolery 3x)
> Chael sonnen cant finish fights and has done nothing but make a mockery of MMA and bringing it that much closer to the BS that was all to well known in the boxing world. Do any of you loyal fans really want this in your sport? someone who talks shit all day long , at some point enough is enough and someone should step up and tell him to shut it. The same amount of people were going to order 117 without all this nonsense , i have a new respect for Lesnar as even he knew when to shut it off and this is a guy that was told to do it all day long in the WWE!


News flash, much like you, Sonnen says things to get a reaction.


----------



## No_Mercy

godson said:


> Hmm.. Anderson Silva via Tiger Knee
> 
> http://tigerknee.ytmnd.com/


YES...that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Hail the Potato

I think Sonnen has been hilarious but I also have begun to feel the same way as the OP. He has made some personal comments about Anderson that are in very poor taste unless viewed as just silly game to increase ratings. 

This new age of over-the-top trash talking in the UFC must be Dana's plan to steal WWF fans


----------



## osmium

Anderson is going to destroy this chump and break dance in a pool of his blood.


----------



## The Horticulturist

bahahahaha. I can't believe (ok, i can but still) people are still getting mad at him when he's blatantly lying like an oldschool heel. It is hilarious.


----------



## Calibretto9

Chael hasn't finished a fight in 3 years, is bad against people with submission skills, and has awful standup. I don't hate the guy like some, and I respect his skills (he's definitely a top MW), but Anderson is way out of his league.

Anderson all the way.


----------



## boney

*I Am So Ready For It....*

I want to see anderson get his mouth shut for once. not that i want to see him gone from ufc, but i want to see chael slap the shit out of him and stop his stupid dancing and other bs he does. maybe a humbling from chael will do him good....raise01:


----------



## vandalian

Anderson hasn't really been the one opening his mouth.


----------



## Guymay

Don't care if Chael losses i just want to see him giving anderson HELL . i never liked anderson even before the maia Fight , my first instinct of him was what chael said , that he's a fake and has zero respect to the fans .


----------



## boney

vandalian said:


> Anderson hasn't really been the one opening his mouth.


i n the cage he has...look at the maia fight.....:confused03:


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Chaels chances have to be slim though, whilst i'm not Silva's biggest fan he has too much for Sonnen, i just can't see Sonnen not getting caught and stopped when Silva has 5 rounds to do it.

TKO Silva in the 4th or 5th.

:confused02:

EDIT::

According to Wikipedia 7 of Sonnen 10 losses were by submission (armbars and chokes), maybe that's a clue?


----------



## edlavis88

Chael is an idiot. If he just kept his mouth shut he'd have the support of the whole MMA community in this fight. As it is he has turned loads against him by coming across as a brash uneducated moron.
I am supporting Silva cos Chael has got right on my tits these last few weeks.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

im ready for chael to be put back where he belongs:thumb02:

but first i want anderson to dance for 5 rounds, and in the last seconds KO him....i just want him to piss dana off as much as possible haha plus i find his dancing very entertaining


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

Mirage445 said:


> News flash, much like you, Sonnen says things to get a reaction.


LOL sure bud i express feeling on a subject matter your just like all the other trollies and brown covered douches


----------



## Mirage445

skinnyBIGGS said:


> LOL sure bud i express feeling on a subject matter your just like all the other trollies and brown covered douches


Nice rep bar.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

who cares about that like really this place is for nfo and fights the rep thing is just another lame attempt to feed your poor ego on these forums L


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

the rep bar can deminish purley because someone has a dick in there ass about someone soo really its validity carrys no weight sorry for your luck


----------



## sisdavid

*Sonnen*

Someone mentioned that Sonnen had a video out where he talks about how he does not like the urban culture and hats on sideways and that sort of thing, LOL. Can anyone help me find this sounds very entertainning. Oh ya, what are those five green circles under my avatar?


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22

*"Chael Sonnen" Is An Avatar*

I'm surprised at how worked up people are getting over this whole Chael Sonnen situation.

Is it not obvious that this is all a conscious and calculated effort by Chael to both hype the fight and to create a character out of himself in the UFC?

You don't think he knows he's 24-10? You don't think he knows Anderson Silva is one of the top p4p fighters in the world and could very well knock him the f*** out in the first 30 seconds?

The guy is not an idiot. There isn't a chance in hell that he truly believes the ridiculous things he's saying, but everyone is responding to his statements in a serious manner as if he really means it.

This interview says a lot to me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xn7L3ISYVs

I think he's doing exacty that, and he's executing it very well. Everyone is talking about Chael Sonnen, and he's managed to turn this weekend's fight into a very interesting one just from his interviews.

As he says, this is the fight BUSINESS, and he's simply playing the game here.

Yes, many of the actual statements he's made ARE ridiculous. But he knows that, and he also knew Anderson Silva couldn't hype this fight to save his life. Had Chael not opened his mouth this fight would have WAY less fan interest than it does now.

Criticize Chael all you want, but realize that you're criticizing a *character* created by an actual guy named Chael Sonnen who we probably don't even really know.

I personally think the guy seems very intelligent, humorous and is doing exactly what he intended to do, and it's working beautifully.

(P.S. Also keep in mind that for savvy fans who actually know what's going on, it's obvious that a lot of Chael's statements are way off the mark. However, casual fans will not realize this and will start believing Chael to be the god that he's promoting himself as. Chael knows this too.)


----------



## Freiermuth

I agree with the OP, your post sums it up nicely.


----------



## Skull Hammer

I believe Sonnen can beat Silva !!

"I got 2 national championships clapped on my wall that says I can take him down."

HE CAN take him down, but the matter is that Silva is really good of his back giving that he trains with the Nogueras !

Chael is one of the very few who can take guys down in that style just runs through them from corner to corner, the only other guy I can think of is Josh Koscheck !

I'm rooting for Sonnen and I won't be surprised if he wins !


----------



## mikegll

*Cool Promo Video- Silva vs Sonnen - Inception style*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GykXuYqg09s






raise01: Lets this fight begin!!!


----------



## caveman

It started out good ... then i heard sonnens big mouth.:thumbsdown:


----------



## MikeHawk

Pretty good highlight. I don't really get what it has to do with inception though.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

what the hell is this inception? moved to the Anderson v Sonnen thread.


----------



## MikeHawk

ZeroPRIDE said:


> what the hell is this inception? moved to the Anderson v Sonnen thread.


It's that new movie with leonardo decaprio. Pretty good movie too. Should check it out


----------



## MrObjective

MikeHawk said:


> It's that new movie with leonardo decaprio. Pretty good movie too. Should check it out


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/

Inception - currently ranked #3 P-4-P of all time.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

^^^^
i lol'd pretty hard on that one. i hope anderson comes ready to lay a beating on sonnen and not turn this into another dance competition


----------



## chinwaggler

No-one's gonna care about Chael in a month.


----------



## Sterl

I love how a guy with a record of 4-3 in the UFC is "the biggest threat yet" to a guy who has walked threw every formidable ever put in front of him in the UFC. Anderson is going to make Chael look like a complete joke and we won't hear another word out of his big mouth about Anderson ever again.

Anderson Silva TKO (strikes) round 2.


----------



## K R Y

chinwaggler said:


> No-one's gonna care about Chael in 3 days.


Fixed :thumb02:


----------



## flashbang

Snap, crackle and pop by Silva in the first.


----------



## Abrissbirne

First Round KO for Silva at 2,53 mins 
I would love to see a post interview with Sonnen^^


----------



## UrbanBounca

I believe they're going to have to get Sonnen's post-fight interview from the hospital. Anderson is looking pretty ******* intimidating.


----------



## Freiermuth

AS is gonna win, but its not going to be in the 1st unless Sonnen is relentlessly attacking. Heck, if AS lets Sonnen stick around to a UD, we are going to be seeing more of him I'm sure.


----------



## jongurley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVsLDYSoV7s


----------



## Life B Ez

Ummmm has Chael seen this picture?


----------



## ufc4me

i love the sonnen hype.

but i just shat myself with that pick.
its not looking good for team sonnen


----------



## jongurley

Spider is going to gang **** sonnen,, really


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

jongurley said:


> Spider is going to gang **** sonnen,, really


no need to post the same thing in 2 threads.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

andersons been working real hard for this fight (but his manager forgot to told him that it wasnt for a dance off and that he'd really have to fight this time):thumb02:


----------



## Dan0

*Anderson Silva looks pissed!*






I wasn't sure about the fight, but now I want to see Anderson dismantle Chael.


----------



## SideWays222

He is gonna take a 5 round beating hopefully(Silva that is).


----------



## oordeel

I hope you're right. However, we've all seen that the more pissed Silva gets, or the more he gets disrespected, the crazier his dances are!


----------



## Toxic

Poor Alves sitting there while Chael talks about how he doesn't want some silver medal where he just gets to say he fought for the belt once.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu

I like the way Silva wore a pink shirt and backwards hat.


----------



## limba

HAHA!
Good thing Sonnen pissed Silva off this bad. Silva will definitely fight.
If he dominates early on, i think he will try and mock Sonnen.
But definitely he wants to end this fight.

PS: LOL at Alves having a good time laughing next to Sonnen


----------



## War

LMFAO Silva was pissed. I read the replies before watching the vid but man.. he let it be known.

Pity though he said he fought idiots all over the world. I'm not sure if he's trying to slight all of his opponents or just a couple like Sonnen and Maia. 

Either way, hopefully people will scream and cry about LnP after the fight because Chael will hold the belt.


----------



## elardo

I think that this will be brutal. Like when Ernie Terrell refused to call Muhammad Ali by his newly adopted name, and Ali beat the brakes off of him. I think that's what is going down Saturday.


----------



## leifdawg

Two observations:

1. John Fitch looks like he just rolled out of bed.

2. Look at Sonnen's eyes when he turns to face the camera after the staredown; he is scared shitless. Lil boi luk lik he'um pissed'um panty.


----------



## Dan0

The whole conference was no less than epic.
Here's some highlights
http://www.ufc.com/media/Silva-Sonnen-press-conference-117


----------



## Budhisten

great press conference all around... but I'm also thinking Sonnen is gonna regret what he's been saying, he doesn't look as determined as Silva anymore :/


----------



## fullcontact

LOL at Silva wearing exactly what Chael's been mocking him for: a pink shirt, ear rings and a cap...!:thumbsup:

Sonnen looks scared, I agree, Sonnen is regretting what he said.


----------



## footodors

Chael's mouth wrote a check that I hope his butt can cash!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

Alves is laughing in a nervous kind of way. Like when two mutual friens are fighting and you want to laugh but you disaster is impending.


----------



## d3rkk

Dan0 said:


> The whole conference was no less than epic.
> Here's some highlights
> http://www.ufc.com/media/Silva-Sonnen-press-conference-117


Good stuff. Chaels really sold this fight, lets hope he brings as much game as he talks.

...on an unrelated note, the way Thiago kept blinking so strangely was worrying me, hope he's fully recovered from his op!


----------



## xRoxaz

*Sonnen Vs Silva, would this fight determine how GSP may fair against Anderson?*

In my opinion this fight is as close as it gets to the much talked bout between GSP and Anderson, style wise you get Anderson himself and an amazing wrestler, although GSP is also a great standup fighter and strategist, I dbout he would stand with Anderson anyways so what we see tomorrow night may just be a glimpse of GSp vs Anderson.


----------



## Hawndo

Man Alves' reaction to Chael cracked me up.


----------



## Leed

‎I'm undertrained, undermotivated, under the weather and still tough enough to beat this guy.


----------



## Rachmunas

*Sonnen UFC Champion.. Maybe.. WWE Champion, Abolutely!*

The way Sonnen talks/fights is like an MMA Kurt Angle.

Is it me or is the title correct? :confused02:


----------



## cdtcpl

Sonnen, talk wise, would probably do very well in WWE.


----------



## AmdM

Imo, this fight will determine if uncle Dana will trow is dear neffew GSP at Anderson or not. 
It depends on how well Andy will be able to handle Chael´s wrestling or not...


----------



## anderton46

Chael has limited standup while GSP is very good on his feet, which is what allows him to get takedowns that much easier. It may in parts show glimpses of how a fight may go but lets not do mma math


----------



## Guy Incognito

he almost was a "professional wrassler" but the WCW powerplant(Talent development) closed down and he went into MMA

if he stuck with wrasslin than he would be a multi-millionaire, I'm sure he could give triple h and even vince a run for there money as the number one heel.


----------



## Soojooko

If Silva stuffs Sonnens takedowns and beats him up, the GSP fight will never happen. If Silva wins, but gets put down a few times by Sonnen, the GSP fight looks tasty.

If Silva loses... forget it.


----------



## endersshadow

leifdawg said:


> 2. Look at Sonnen's eyes when he turns to face the camera after the staredown; he is scared shitless. Lil boi luk lik he'um pissed'um panty.


I've got to disagree. MANY of Silva's opponents were scared of him prior to the fight or learned it shortly after getting hit. Maia, Lietes, Franklin, Marquardt, and Griffin. The only ones that weren't scared were Leben and Cote.

I don't think Sonnen is scared. He's a very mentally tough guy.


----------



## rabakill

Chael knows what he's doing, he may act scared, he may regret pissing Anderson off now, but it truly is the smartest possible thing he could have done. Let's get this straight, Chael's one and only chance at winning this is getting Anderson on the ground. A smart, disciplined, well trained Anderson fighting to win would work his boxing and circle away from Chael until Chael over commits then Anderson could hit him with a knee or an elbow and move back again. However, Anderson looks so pissed that there's a chance he goes straight at Chael swinging and goes for a clinch, which is exactly what Chael wants. The more pissed Anderson gets the less intelligently he fights and the better the chance Chael has, so good on ya Chael, your plan has worked, now go in there and win. It would be analogous to GSP getting so pissed that he stood with Dan Hardy the whole fight because he wanted to hurt him.


----------



## AceCombat

Not really at all. Greco Roman and freestyle wrestling are quite different when applied to mma; it's like comparing Hendo/Couture to GSP/Kos. 

It has been said by many in the past, including Rogan and other martial artist (who's names escape me), that Greco is a better suited wrestling base for MMA than freestyle due to the area of focus being work/strength/cardio in the clinch. Also, takedowns (generally) are higher percentage from the clinch range.

There are exceptions ofcourse, GSP for example, who is a freak athlete that is very successful in adapting his freetyle wrestling (his ability to change levels and shoot unbelievable fast) to MMA; but for most fighters this isn't their reality.

Point being, comparing Chael's style to GSP's is apples and oranges.

GSP, Maynard, Cain, Kos, and Evans are some of the most notable and effective freestyle (currently) guys in the UFC right now.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Soojooko said:


> If Silva stuffs Sonnens takedowns and beats him up, the GSP fight will never happen. If Silva wins, but gets put down a few times by Sonnen, the GSP fight looks tasty.
> 
> If Silva loses... forget it.


yeah pretty much this


----------



## xeberus

Absolutely.

Sure gsp is a much more rounded striker than chael and comparing his bjj skills to chael... well its like rosie odonald to jessica biel and jessica alba making out naked in a hot tub and jessica biel has a riding crop... and well you get the idea. My point is that those skills arent going to beat anderson silva, its wrestling that is going to beat him. Which is why this fight is very relevant as to whether gsp would be successful against anderson.


----------



## AceCombat

I have to agree big time; not so much with the Angle comparison. While Kurt and Chael are both accomplished wrestlers, I find Chael to be a little more brash than even Angle.

But you are definitely spot on with the charismatic aspect; he speaks very well and would have been very successful as a professional wrestler.


----------



## fullcontact

No. GSP and Sonnen are two different individuals.

GSP is faster on his feet, has a much better ground game, is better at mixing strikes with takedowns, better at fainting, has a better striking game.

I also believe GSP's mental game is superior to Sonnen's. GSP will also have more confidence due to his superior success.

Sonnen is bigger and maybe a little stronger. Sonnen also has a completely superior trash talking game:thumbsup:
.


----------



## fullcontact

Chael's trash talk is incredible... 


Funny, witty, smart, he has annihilated Anderson, Ed Soares, the Nogueira brothers with his verbal attacks.


It is like the pound for pound king of MMA VS. the pound for pound king of trash talk.


----------



## caveman

yes chale and gsp will both lose!


----------



## mprasek

I can't wait!


----------



## Calminian

Sonnen's not scared. (can't believe people are saying that) The guy is loose and his wit is sharp as can be. Anderson, on the other hand, looks really uncomfortable. What was with that nervous laugh? The guy looks really confused and out of his comfort zone. That's where an opponent wants him. 

Will it matter? I don't see what Sonen has for Anderson, Frankly, but if he pulls this off, it will be epic. I didn't want to like the guy, but the humor grows on you. (or makes you crazy like Anderson)


----------



## No_Mercy

elardo said:


> I think that this will be brutal. Like when Ernie Terrell refused to call Muhammad Ali by his newly adopted name, and Ali beat the brakes off of him. I think that's what is going down Saturday.


Ahh yes...Ali punished him badly for that. 

"What's my name..." "Say my name!"

This fight just got more interesting...


----------



## Żołdak

endersshadow said:


> I've got to disagree. MANY of Silva's opponents were scared of him prior to the fight or learned it shortly after getting hit. Maia, Lietes, Franklin, Marquardt, and Griffin. The only ones that weren't scared were Leben and Cote.
> 
> I don't think Sonnen is scared. He's a very mentally tough guy.


Silva interestingly enough has said that Cote the toughest guy he's faced. I wonder how Chael thought when Anderson said that "one-legged Canadian" is basically going to be a tougher challenge for him. Hah.


----------



## VolcomX311

oordeel said:


> I hope you're right. However, we've all seen that the more pissed Silva gets, or the more he gets disrespected, the crazier his dances are!


So we might get a STEP UP 3D preview.


----------



## Calminian

No_Mercy said:


> Ahh yes...Ali punished him badly for that.
> 
> "What's my name..." "Say my name!"
> 
> This fight just got more interesting...


Yeah but Ali wasn't acting all nervous and uncomfortable like Silva. Ali was a cool customer, always. He would be cracking jokes along with Sonnen, and laughing and having a good time. 

The analogy just doesn't work.


----------



## osmium

Żołdak;1237732 said:


> Silva interestingly enough has said that Cote the toughest guy he's faced. I wonder how Chael thought when Anderson said that "one-legged Canadian" is basically going to be a tougher challenge for him. Hah.


Yeah I think people misread some of the stuff in the Cote fight like offering to help him up. I think Cote earned Anderson's respect when he ate so many big shots and didn't fade and he wasn't mocking him at all. 

I don't buy into the who looks meaner thing but Anderson is a master of mind games inside the octagon. He makes you question every move you make. If Chael doesn't get something going early Anderson will break him just like everyone else.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*They Believe In Sonnen(r)*

http://www.mmaresolutions.com/ufc-117-silva-vs-sonnen-fighter-predictions-video

don't know how to embed non-youtube vids


----------



## dario03

guy incognito said:


> http://www.mmaresolutions.com/ufc-117-silva-vs-sonnen-fighter-predictions-video
> 
> don't know how to embed non-youtube vids


Right click> Copy Embed HTML> use youtube /youtube brackets and place code inbetween as usual.


----------



## xRoxaz

Johnny Bones says it best, go Andy!


----------



## osmium

The only guys who picked Chael to win outright are guys he has trained with or made look bad fighting. If you asked everyone at blackhouse I'm pretty sure they would pick anderson.


----------



## boatoar

I suppose I'm just not giving Chael enough credit here. But I really don't see this going into the '3rd, 4th and 5th rounds' like Miller was saying. I don't see Sonnen surviving more than 15 seconds of Anderson's striking. 

Now when he decides to start hitting them is unknown, could be forced to early because of a TD attempt by Chael, or he could wait patiently for an opportunity.

Either way the Sonnen hype train is coming to an immediate and violent stop in Oakland on Saturday. 

I love the guy for hyping the fight. Now it's time for him to be annihilated.


----------



## dario03

Does Cruz train with or know Sonnen? I found it a little odd in how confident he seemed in saying Anderson wouldn't be able to submit Sonnen. Isn't submissions Sonnen's weakness and Silva isn't known for submissions but he does have them.


----------



## BobbyCooper

dario03 said:


> Does Cruz train with or know Sonnen? I found it a little odd in how confident he seemed in saying Anderson wouldn't be able to submit Sonnen. Isn't submissions Sonnen's weakness and Silva isn't known for submissions but he does have them.


The Guard is dead in MMA! Really nobody except Maia submits still people from there backs. There are a only a few submission defenses Chael needed to learn from a guy like for example Jake Shields. There isn't much JJ in this fight.

BTW: those vids make me pretty confident for my little challenge here


----------



## AmdM

xRoxaz said:


> Johnny Bones says it best, go Andy!


I knew he is a giant as technical fighter, now i saw him being a giant in his mindset.
Im am now am a fan of BJJ. :thumb02:

Go JBJ


----------



## Mirage445

I hope Silva gets to show off some Akido vs Sonnen tomorrow night!


----------



## NikosCC

Anderson looks bad ass with that Goatee haha he is soo going to kill Chael


----------



## dudeabides

NikosCC said:


> Anderson looks bad ass with that Goatee haha he is soo going to kill Chael


Damn straight :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez

dudeabides said:


> Damn straight :thumbsup:


So Anderson is playing head games now? First he wouldn't stop looking at him at the presser now he won't look at the weigh ins?


----------



## Mx2

Life B Ez said:


> So Anderson is playing head games now? First he wouldn't stop looking at him at the presser now he won't look at the weigh ins?


And the toying begins!


----------



## chinwaggler

I don't think he respects Chael at all. I don't.


----------



## AmdM

chinwaggler said:


> I don't think he respects Chael at all. I don't.


You think right.

Chael *is not* respectable man!


----------



## Guy Incognito

*"chaels A ******* Monster"*

Chris Leben: Anderson Silva is Anderson Silva. And God knows we all know what he's done the last five years. But I'll tell you what: Chael is an absolute monster. I've never gone against anybody tougher in the gym. He has by far the best takedowns I've ever seen in my life.

Jonathan Snowden: You've been in with Couture, Henderson, and Lindland. That's a bold statement coming from you.

Chris Leben: It is. It is. But Chael's a ******* monster.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/8/6/1609316/chris-leben-on-why-he-wants-to#storyjump


----------



## Kado

Hopefully he is right, or it will be a short night for Chael.


----------



## ptw

Those takedowns are useless without any sub defense.../end


----------



## osmium

Andy always plays mind games he just usually waits until the fight starts. Might as well give the loon something to think about before the fight.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

ptw said:


> Those takedowns are useless without any sub defense.../end


Exactly. People keep ignoring the fact that Sonnen has no sub defense and Silva is a BJJ black belt who has submitted people before. Theres no way Chael can lay on Silva for 25 minutes without being submitted.


----------



## osmium

Chael's going to be coming forward eating punches shootin for takedowns and Anderson's going to be like "this guy isn't human". Maybe Anderson should go back to Japan where the competition is easier.


----------



## Mirage445

osmium said:


> Chael's going to be coming forward eating punches shootin for takedowns and Anderson's going to be like "this guy isn't human". Maybe Anderson should go back to Japan where the competition is easier.


lol

Leben's trash talk made that fight 100% better.

I have a feeling Chael's is going to have the same effect. :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy

Not sure what to expect in this fight. The last time I said that was right before the Griffin fight. 

Whatever is I'll be rooting for Silva with a KO or submission...


----------



## lvkyle

This fight is a toss up imo.

Anderson Silva will need to land a devestating elbow, knee, punch or kick.

Silva will use take down defense and stuff some of chaels shoots, he will probably take chances and go for knees, and he may get taken down early.

Silva wont be able to sub sonnen like he did henderson imo. Silva will need to get back up and ko sonnen standing or when sonnen leaps in. This will be a tiring fight, if silva can't ko sonnen in the first two, i think sonnen will squeak out a 5 round decesion, remember UFC hates silva, some judges may hate him also.


----------



## jeffmantx

omme said:


> I think Silva is gonna win by SUB or by a knockout


Wow you really reached on that one lol too funny


----------



## UrbanBounca

I _really_ want to root for Sonnen, because I love a good upset, and someone upsetting Anderson would be perfect. But, I can't because Sonnen is a complete and utter douche bag.

**** it, war ******* Charlie Z!


----------



## kc1983

Never has anybody talked as much shit for a UFC fight as Sonnen has. It's almost nauseating. 

If Sonnen wins this fight it will be the ultimate slap in the fucken face considering how much shit Sonnen has said. If he backs it up and beats Silva convincingly I'm going to lose my shit. 

Silva
KO
Round 1


----------



## hellholming

Anderson Silva by submission.


----------



## Risto

Sonnen in the 2nd via a lucky punch... :cheeky4:


----------



## Risto

omme said:


> I don't think this match will be dictated by luck. _Both fighters would take control of the fight_ and will do their best to win at any expense.


How can both fighters take control of the fight...?


----------



## FiveHorizons

*Why I'm worried about Silva vs. Sonnen*

First of all I am a big Anderson Silva fan and will be pulling for him tonight. In this lies the problem.

I have a thing for the seemingly invincible fighters. Fighters whose skills and ability to win seem other-worldly. Unfortunately the last three fighters I have felt this away about have fallen in their last fights.

BJ Penn: I thought he was unbeatable at 155, but Edgar came in and legitimately took that fight.

Machida: I thought the 1st performance against Shogun was a fluke and he would figure out how to avoid the kicks and go all matrix on Shogun. Didn't happen.

Fedor: Above all others, I thought Fedor to be more than mere mortal. I mean he had NEVER freakin lost in 10 years! But alas, Werdum proved once again that all fighters are human and can be beat.

So I'm down to one last 'invincible' fighter in Silva. As much as I think he holds the advantage in this fight I have a bad feeling about it. Hopefully he'll pull it out so I can hold onto my absurd super human notions.


----------



## Soojooko

Lebens opinion is interesting... but useless.

Its all very well saying Chael is the bestest. But, since Silva dismantled Leben, its not like they've trained together. He has absolutely no idea the level that Anderson is at. None of us do because he's been in no trouble at all for about 3 years. Theres a lot of training and improvement can be done in 3 years. Apart from the dudes at BlackHouse, nobody has any real idea as to what Silva is capable of. He may be worse than he was! He may be 10x better. We just don't know.

I saw things in the Maia fight that imply that he has improved hugely. At least with Sonnen he wont be in with a little rabbit. Maybe something a bit more challenging.... like, a small deer or something.


----------



## ciganobonesjone

I am very confused as to why people think that Sonnen is the right guy to beat silva. Is this the same Sonnen with below average, sloppy, boxing, and terrible submission defense?

Sonnen does have great wrestling, and his top control is quite good, but how in the world is that enough to beat silva. This is the same silva that dominated Dan Henderson, who is basically a better version of Sonnen. Dan Henderson is a better greco-roman wrestler, he is a better boxer with huge power in his right, and he is much better at submission defense.

Sonnen on the other hand was tapped out by forest griffin, jeremy horn, demian maia, filho, and Babalu. He also was caught in multiple guillitine chokes against Nate. His stand up, on the other hand, is just pedestrian. Is this really the great hope to defeat Silva? 

Silva choked out Travis Lutter, a top top top BJJ blackbelt. Silva choked out Dan Henderson a better version of Sonnen. Silva made Nate look terrible, something which Sonnen didn't do. One upset, and this is the guy to challenge arguably the greatest champion in UFC history?

I don't know why, but I am pretty confident when I say that Silva has the advantage on the feet, and on the ground. And can finish Sonnen however he wants.


----------



## Hawndo

One thing is for sure, for the first rounds at least, Sonnen is going for him.

Everyone knows Sonnen is shooting right off the word go, but he has to get in and close him down to do that.

This won't be Leites or Maia where they didn't engage because they dind't have the means to take Silva tot heir comfort zone take Silva down, Sonnen can and probably will at some point put him down.

Sonnen can win this, it is probably, more that likely he will be in it for the first round or so, then Silva will put a Leben esq hurting on him and that will change the dynamic of the fight from there on.

Remember this is MMA, the Sporting home of upsets. :thumb02:


----------



## Kukaruchku

With all those unsuccesful shoots, let's hope that Anderson doesn't bugger his knee too badly breaking it on Sonnen's face.


----------



## Freiermuth

ciganobonesjone said:


> I am very confused as to why people think that Sonnen is the right guy to beat silva. Is this the same Sonnen with below average, sloppy, boxing, and terrible submission defense?
> 
> Sonnen does have great wrestling, and his top control is quite good, but how in the world is that enough to beat silva. This is the same silva that dominated Dan Henderson, who is basically a better version of Sonnen. Dan Henderson is a better greco-roman wrestler, he is a better boxer with huge power in his right, and he is much better at submission defense.
> 
> Sonnen on the other hand was tapped out by forest griffin, jeremy horn, demian maia, filho, and Babalu. He also was caught in multiple guillitine chokes against Nate. His stand up, on the other hand, is just pedestrian. Is this really the great hope to defeat Silva?
> 
> Silva choked out Travis Lutter, a top top top BJJ blackbelt. Silva choked out Dan Henderson a better version of Sonnen. Silva made Nate look terrible, something which Sonnen didn't do. One upset, and this is the guy to challenge arguably the greatest champion in UFC history?
> 
> I don't know why, but I am pretty confident when I say that Silva has the advantage on the feet, and on the ground. And can finish Sonnen however he wants.


I voted AS to win, but Sonnen deserves this shot. It wasn't 'One upset', he beat 1 decent fighter and 2 of the top MW's back-to-back....who would you have AS fight?


----------



## Gibson39

Silva for the win baby. Submission


----------



## Gibson39

Kukaruchku said:


> With all those unsuccesful shoots, let's hope that Anderson doesn't bugger his knee too badly breaking it on Sonnen's face.


From what i heard he'll have no problem with Sonnen having all that hot air in his head.


----------



## Nefilim777

I see your point and can't deny its a scary proposition, but the odds actually favour Silva in this if you take in the 'invincible fighters' algorithm. Did that make sense?


----------



## No_Mercy

Anderson Silva just threw some pre-war tactics to disrupt Chael.

- rockin' the pink sweater, backwards cap, and earrings at the press conference 
- staring him down from the beginning to the end
- THEN at the weigh ins he's back to his usual comical self and ignores a seething Chael...hahah. 

All in the name to get into his head. I now see Chael recklessly going for a take down and getting punished along the way. He might get a few, but can he keep "The Spider" there for all five rounds. From all the smack he's been talking I don't think he truly respects his power. 

This is going to be nutz!


----------



## Guy Incognito

i think he is gonna try and get anderson to engage and than take him down because just shooting for the TD will be dangerous.

i won't be surprised if there is showboating/trash talking from both sides trying to get into the other ones head


----------



## Gibson39

guy incognito said:


> i won't be surprised if there is showboating/trash talking from both sides trying to get into the other ones head


Oh there will be, i'll be surprised if there *isn't*


----------



## BobbyCooper

Silva 4th Round Submission :thumbsup:

after he lost the first three Rounds!


----------



## R3353

Don' worry Silva will keep the dream alive :thumb02:

The only think that will beat him is time, at least at MW.


----------



## Rusko

FiveHorizons said:


> First of all I am a big Anderson Silva fan and will be pulling for him tonight. In this lies the problem.
> 
> I have a thing for the seemingly invincible fighters. Fighters whose skills and ability to win seem other-worldly. Unfortunately the last three fighters I have felt this away about have fallen in their last fights.
> 
> BJ Penn: I thought he was unbeatable at 155, but Edgar came in and legitimately took that fight.
> 
> Machida: I thought the 1st performance against Shogun was a fluke and he would figure out how to avoid the kicks and go all matrix on Shogun. Didn't happen.
> 
> Fedor: Above all others, I thought Fedor to be more than mere mortal. I mean he had NEVER freakin lost in 10 years! But alas, Werdum proved once again that all fighters are human and can be beat.
> 
> So I'm down to one last 'invincible' fighter in Silva. As much as I think he holds the advantage in this fight I have a bad feeling about it. Hopefully he'll pull it out so I can hold onto my absurd super human notions.



Oh man I feel you, I had the same feeling before Fedor fight. I sensed that somehow Fedor could lose his fight with Werdum. (he beat his brother and all other russians he faced)

I have a bad feeling about this fight too, let's hope Chael woun't surprise us.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

What worries me more is that these things typically comes in threes, and not fours


----------



## Gibson39

Rusko said:


> I have a bad feeling about this fight too, let's hope Chael woun't surprise us.



Think positive! Do NOT give in to Chael's witchcraft!


----------



## AmdM

What worries me is the possibility of Silva loosing to a clown instead of a dignified warrior. If that were to happen i see it as a nasty blow to all mma world.
I mean, im a Silva fan and i know that one day he´ll lose, but at least let it be against a respectable, worthy fighter.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

AmdM said:


> What worries me is the possibility of Silva loosing to a clown instead of a dignified warrior. If that were to happen i see it as a nasty blow to all mma world.
> I mean, im a Silva fan and i know that one day he´ll lose, but at least let it be against a respectable, worthy fighter.


And who in the UFC MW division would you deem as 'more worthy'? Keeping in mind what Chael did to Okami, Marquardt, and would almost certainly do to Vitor and Wand. Chael might be a 'despicable human being,' but he's certainly earned this shot.


----------



## AmdM

Canadian Psycho said:


> And who in the UFC MW division would you deem as 'more worthy'? Keeping in mind what Chael did to Okami, Marquardt, and would almost certainly do to Vitor and Wand. Chael might be a 'despicable human being,' but he's certainly earned this shot.


I was not saying he didn´t earn his shot. What i was saying... it´s right there in the post before yours if you care to read it with a open mind!


----------



## Guy Incognito

AmdM said:


> What worries me is the possibility of Silva loosing to a clown instead of a dignified warrior. If that were to happen i see it as a nasty blow to all mma world.
> I mean, im a Silva fan and i know that one day he´ll lose, but at least let it be against a respectable, worthy fighter.



That "sneaky ******* russian" dodging the UFC is more of a blow to the MMA world, as well as anderson dancing and running away at abu-dhabi. those people paid good money for that event and got screwed. Not a great way to try to grow and expand in a new market.


----------



## The Horticulturist

I'm freaking out about this fight. 

I'm going to rejoice either way, because I really do not care who loses!

BJ and Fedor are not in their primes, but I think Anderson is in his. My CPL pick is Anderson - Round 1 KO.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

guy incognito said:


> i think he is gonna try and get anderson to engage and than take him down because just shooting for the TD will be dangerous.
> 
> i won't be surprised if there is showboating/trash talking from both sides trying to get into the other ones head


:thumb02: theres going to end up being a dance off at a certain point and its going to be epic!! im saying midway through the first,maybe start of the second round


----------



## No_Mercy

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva 4th Round Submission :thumbsup:
> 
> after he lost the first three Rounds!


That is an interesting scenario with Chael, expending a lot of energy with take downs and GNP from the guard then tiring out and getting a bit careless.

But I hope it's total obliteration from Anderson. Somebody mentioned it's like Ernie Terrel vs Ali. I think so...


----------



## Mirage445

I'm actually really hoping Silva does a bit of dancing, just to see how Chael reacts.


----------



## BobbyCooper

My entire mind is playing this scenario over and over again^^ It's stuck in my head for more then a week now!


----------



## The Lone Wolf

FiveHorizons said:


> First of all I am a big Anderson Silva fan and will be pulling for him tonight. In this lies the problem.
> 
> *I have a thing for the seemingly invincible fighters.* Fighters whose skills and ability to win seem other-worldly. Unfortunately *the last three fighters I have felt this away about* have fallen in their last fights.
> 
> BJ Penn: I thought he was unbeatable at 155, but Edgar came in and legitimately took that fight.
> 
> Machida: I thought the 1st performance against Shogun was a fluke and he would figure out how to avoid the kicks and go all matrix on Shogun. Didn't happen.
> 
> Fedor: Above all others, I thought Fedor to be more than mere mortal. I mean he had NEVER freakin lost in 10 years! But alas, Werdum proved once again that all fighters are human and can be beat.
> 
> So I'm down to one last 'invincible' fighter in Silva. As much as I think he holds the advantage in this fight I have a bad feeling about it. Hopefully he'll pull it out so I can hold onto my absurd super human notions.


Am i the only one who, upon first reading this, thought it sounded a little kinda ****-infatuation? :sarcastic01:

I'm not syaing thats the case, but it really does sound like some love struck diary entry 


With regards to the fight, i really hope Sonnen hasnt gotten into Silvas head. Really looking forward to this fight!


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

^^^^^
im tellin ya this is probably going to end up going from a championship fight to a break dancing contest real quick


----------



## FiveHorizons

The Lone Wolf said:


> Am i the only one who, upon first reading this, thought it sounded a little kinda ****-infatuation? :sarcastic01:
> 
> I'm not syaing thats the case, but it really does sound like some love struck diary entry
> 
> 
> With regards to the fight, i really hope Sonnen hasnt gotten into Silvas head. Really looking forward to this fight!


Haha, I was trying to convey my mad respect for their fighting skills, but I can see how it could have been interpreted that way. Maybe I do have some suppressed feelings.....:sarcastic09:

Seriously though, I just enjoy watching people who are experts at their craft whether it is football, golf, acting, or fighting.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

FiveHorizons said:


> Haha, I was trying to convey my mad respect for their fighting skills, but I can see how it could have been interpreted that way. Maybe I do have some suppressed feelings.....:sarcastic09:
> 
> Seriously though, I just enjoy watching people who are experts at their craft whether it is football, golf, acting, or fighting.


I know what you mean. I think i'm one of the few people who actually enjoys seeing Silva toy with his opponents and dance around. It shows that he's in a different class to most other fighters.

How many other fighters can go in there and dance around and not get tagged or taken down? Silvas reflexes are off the chart, and his hand/eye co-ordination is impeccable. The dude is seriously gifted and its not surprising that he fools around in the cage if he feels his opponent has nothing to offer.

I also bought into the Machida hype and really the only question i had, and still do, is whether he has a solid chin.

I was never a part of the Fedor Nuthugger Assosciation, though i have always regarded him as a great fighter, he's never seemed invincible in my eyes.

Certain fighters have something about them that makes everyone stand up and take note. And theyre usually pretty awesome to watch!


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

chael's such a nice guy hes even going to visit andy at the hospital after the fight

*WAR SONNEN!!!*


----------



## ciganobonesjone

First, in case i wasn't clear, i completly agree the Sonnen deserves this shot. All i was saying is that i dont see why people give him a shot at winning actually being that he's completly outclassed on the ground and on the feet.

Does anyone else wonder how Sonnen can last more than 2 maybe three rounds GnPing Silva without being submitted, forgetting the dangers on the feet. Anytime this guy faces a legit agressive BJJ black belt he gets sub'd. Nate's BJJ was completely inactive and he still almost caught him in multiple chokes when Sonnen left his neck exposed multiple times on his shots.

Sonnen's trashtalk also hasn't been funny. As a brazilian american, it's been highly offensive, there is a difference between promoting a fight, and talking shit about an entire country. Thank God he never will be a successful politician.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Soojooko said:


> I saw things in the Maia fight that imply that he has improved hugely. At least with Sonnen he wont be in with a little rabbit. Maybe something a bit more challenging.... like, a small deer or something.


Against Tyrannosaurus Silva, im sure the move up in animal size will make a large difference.


----------



## zarny

No fighter is invincible...not on fight night.

If GSP fights Serra 100 times I bet 99 end the same as their 2nd fight.

At UFC 69 it went the other way.

I don't think you have to worry about Sonnen getting a sudden win by KO or submission. Perhaps a TKO by GnP.

Whatever chances there are of Silva losing this fight most involve Sonnen grinding out 5 rounds on top. 

That is easier said than done given every round starts standing up and Anderson has a big advantage on the feet.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

am I the only one who read this thread and thought to himself; Anderson is human, and has been beat?


----------



## xeberus

chael via rounding 2nd base for 25minutes


----------



## Liddell67

This is a great match up. Silva has destroyed anybody who trys to stand with him.
He makes anyone afraid of him look afraid of him(Maia).

Sonnen will not stand with him.Sonnen is most definately not scared of him.

This will either be a destuction of Sonnen(most likely) or a destruction of Silva.THIS IS GOING TO BE BLOODY!

Every other fight (except Henderson who is a legend) I have only seen one ending.

this one I'm not so sure.

THANK u UFC at last for giving Silva a test..


----------



## ciganobonesjone

Liddell67 said:


> This is a great match up. Silva has destroyed anybody who trys to stand with him.
> He makes anyone afraid of him look afraid of him(Maia).
> 
> Sonnen will not stand with him.Sonnen is most definately not scared of him.
> 
> This will either be a destuction of Sonnen(most likely) or a destruction of Silva.THIS IS GOING TO BE BLOODY!
> 
> Every other fight (except Henderson who is a legend) I have only seen one ending.
> 
> this one I'm not so sure.
> 
> THANK u UFC at last for giving Silva a test..



I wouldn't hold your breath, Sonnen isn't much of a test. Rewatching the Nate fight at the end of that fight nate was whooping Sonnens ass, If sonnen can't keep his LnP against Nate for 3 rounds and gets his face ripped open by Nate's strikes when Nate is on the bottom, he has no chance with Silva.

The reality is, unless we get an up and coming fighter, there is no test for Silva at this weight except possibly a Belfort, though I don't see Belfort's standup, as good as it is, beating Silvas.

Silva, although i understand him not wanting to leave his weightclass, needs to fight at LH or with GSP for a test. 

Shogun vs Silva
JBJ ( in a few years) vs Silva
GSP vs Silva

the only fighters i can see having a shot at beating him.


----------



## michelangelo

*Chael Makes A** Out Of Himself*

I feel sorry for Chael. I know the boss is putting him up to it, but his antics are getting ridiculously silly and transparent, even pathetic.

Check Dana and Anderson laughing in embarrassment:

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12241&zoneid=2


----------



## Rusko

*For Chael Sonnens Fans*

This is an interesting post I found on Joe rogans board posted by a member named breakerb. 

He woun't stop trash talking. 

Watch 3rd video if you don't want to read all of this.



breakerb19 said:


> Holy shit, this guy has to be the sickest troll in the history of MMA.
> 
> For those not up to speed, Chael Sonnen "allegedly" said in a recent interview that Lance Armstrong gave himself cancer, then profited from it by making himself the victim and starting a foundation raking in over $15 million. His comments spread like wildfire over the internet following the interview. But now, he says he never made those comments and never did that interview, even when having the tape of the interview played to him!
> 
> He also says that Lance Armstrong himself called him about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original interview with MMA radio host Larry Pepe, from several days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chael's interview with Ariel Helwani after the story blew up (skip to 3:43):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chael's interview with Jim Rome on the subject (WATCH THIS ONE IF IT'S THE ONLY ONE YOU WATCH):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interview with Larry Pepe (who did the original interview with Chael):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there even a .1% chance that he's legitimately crazy and believes he is telling Jim Rome the truth? ?


----------



## Dan0

The embed won't work here, please post a url to the original post


----------



## Rusko

Ow it finely works.


----------



## limba

Silva by TKO or sub. Plain and simple.


----------



## zarny

michelangelo said:


> I feel sorry for Chael. I know the boss is putting him up to it, but his antics are getting ridiculously silly and transparent, even pathetic.
> 
> Check Dana and Anderson laughing in embarrassment:
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12241&zoneid=2




I don't think they are laughing in embarrassment. They are laughing because what Sonnen says is funny sh*t.

The PPV buys should be interesting for this fight. Anderson isn't a strong PPV attraction typically; but thanks to Chael a lot more casual fans are talking about this fight.


----------



## The Horticulturist

He's actually being extremely, EXTREMELY funny. That was the ultimate press conference. He did not crack and kept a straight face the entire time!


----------



## lvkyle

like him or hate him, like Dan Hardy he knows what it takes to sell PPV's.

Just look at professional wrestling, do u think they sold all those PPV's without trash talking...

In the end it all comes down to the money... And silva and dana will be happy Sonnen has promoted this fight so well.


----------



## Toxic

I think its even funnier somebody finally called out Soares on his crap translations since he has blatantly lied numerous times about what Anderson has said.


----------



## Gibson39

Toxic said:


> I think its even funnier somebody finally called out Soares on his crap translations since he has blatantly lied numerous times about what Anderson has said.



Haha yeah, thats some funny shit right there.


----------



## Dan0

Wow, the Jim Rome one was bad. That's like getting caught taking cookies from the jar and saying it's not my hand. The hand looks like it's someone's who is Hispanic.


----------



## Guy Incognito

SJ said:


> He's actually being extremely, EXTREMELY funny. That was the ultimate press conference. He did not crack and kept a straight face the entire time!


this. i have no idea how he can do it.

Chael:"i ran in a election and received 99.5% of the votes"

Ariel: "is that the the election where you were unopposed"

***people laugh***

Chael: "that is correct"

don't remember if it was that exactly but something along those lines


----------



## xeberus

Well im not a fan of chael. I may have bet on him, but I'd be happy to lose my money


----------



## DropKick

That's a brilliant interview. Chael really is a funny guy.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Sonnen got booed at the weigh in's bigtime. One thing is for sure- his ridiculous trashtalk is selling the fight. The faceoff was golden with Anderson turning sideways. lol! I'm so stoked for this card. Stacked like crazy. Got the Cornona's w/lime and ready to go!:thumbsup: The main card is outstanding. Fitch & Alves will be a gem. I can't wait to see JDS throws bombs. Matt Hughes- win or lose is a legend and hard to believe he's still competing. This will be an amazing night of fights...


----------



## Risto

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> chael's such a nice guy hes even going to visit andy at the hospital after the fight
> 
> *WAR SONNEN!!!*


24K GOLD!


----------



## Gibson39

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> am I the only one who read this thread and thought to himself; Anderson is human, and has been beat?


Nope, not the only one


----------



## fullcontact

I hope it is going to be a highly entertaining fight. However, I do not doubt Silva will win. 

He is superior to Sonnen in speed, reach, striking technique, foot movement, head movement, accuracy, experience, ground game...


----------



## michelangelo

A fine choice in beverage. 



BrutalKO said:


> ...Sonnen got booed at the weigh in's bigtime. One thing is for sure- his ridiculous trashtalk is selling the fight. The faceoff was golden with Anderson turning sideways. lol! I'm so stoked for this card. Stacked like crazy. *Got the Cornona's w/lime and ready to go!*:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy

guy incognito said:


> this. i have no idea how he can do it.
> 
> Chael:"i ran in a election and received 99.5% of the votes"
> 
> Ariel: "is that the the election where you were unopposed"
> 
> ***people laugh***
> 
> Chael: "that is correct"
> 
> don't remember if it was that exactly but something along those lines


Yah something like that...haha.

Ariel Hawani conducts the best interviews and questions. On the other hand I can't stand Loretta Hunt. I turn off the interview everytime I hear that high pitched voice.

The funny thing is Chael really believes in himself...lolz. 

The countdown begins...


----------



## Soojooko

I'm off to bed. While I sleep Silva will be punching Sonnen in the face. The event will be waiting for me to drool over in the morning. God damn, this is better than Christmas.

Good night.


----------



## The Horticulturist

WOAH! This fight is really happening tonight?!!??!?! I'm ripped! Woooohoooooooooooooo


Piranha 3d?


----------



## AlphaDawg

HERE WE GO! It's almost time for the NEW middleweight champion to be crowned.


----------



## the ultimate

Come on Chael.


----------



## Freiermuth

Well, hopefully this goes longer than one round and AS doesn't clown around....just get it done AS.


----------



## Thelegend

time to put up or shut up Chael.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

_*WAR SONNEN!*_


----------



## Freiermuth

While I want AS to win, I hope AS doesn't shut him up...he's flipping hilarous.


----------



## The Horticulturist

I'm imagining Silva dancing to Chaels music while he's waiting in the back.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

wow listen to the boos for Anderson. Well deserved too.

Lets go SONNEN!


----------



## UrbanBounca

Freiermuth said:


> While I want AS to win, I hope AS doesn't shut him up...he's flipping hilarous.


Well, after this, Sonnen will fade back into the shadows. I bet on Sonnen because I supported him, but come fight night and all the trash talk, I'm hoping Silva bloodies him up.


----------



## Dan9

AS would have to break Chael's jaw to shut him up, cause he's gonna have an excuse when he loses LOL.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

where the hell is bobby cooper? after all that talk of sonnen he isnt here to witness the slaughter thats about to take place.


----------



## DropKick

Good to know Steven Segal is in Silva's dressing room...


----------



## Toxic

That is the most awesome shot at Chael ever that Anderson is taking Chael so lightly that he has Stevan Segal in his corner.


----------



## Bonnar426

RIP Chael Sonnen! You will be missed!


----------



## edlavis88

Silva 1st round tko by Steven Seagal Ninja chop!!


----------



## Dakota?

Lol Steven Seagal


----------



## Thelegend

was that a hug and bow to stevan segal?! the fight is over!!!!!


----------



## Shoegazer

Man, I think I'm more psyched for this than Lesnar-Carwin! Crazy...


----------



## AmdM

Go Andy.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

I can't believe I'm more excited for this fight than I was for Lesnar/Carwin.


----------



## Bonnar426

Silva looks scared...

....for Chael's well-being!


----------



## Dakota?

*war Sonnen*


----------



## Toxic

Anderson looks like he has slimmed down a bit, maybe he really is considering moving down to fight GSP.


----------



## Redline7

iiiiiittsss TIME!!
:thumb02:


----------



## Dakota?

Man if Chael wins i hope he keeps on shit talking lol.


----------



## Freiermuth

Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Spec0688

uhhhh


----------



## Dakota?

Oshit!!!!!!


----------



## Gyser

woaaaaah BRING IT


----------



## UrbanBounca

What's going on?


----------



## AlphaDawg

I came HARD.


----------



## Thelegend

oh snap andy got hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rygu

Wow this is madness.....


----------



## Toxic

I think Anderson took Sonnen way to lightly, I expected Sonnen to win but this is crazy


----------



## The Horticulturist

Holy ****


----------



## UrbanBounca

Can someone explain what's going on?


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Stream crapped out, details details please!


----------



## lagmonkey

UrbanBounca said:


> Can someone explain what's going on?


Chael is taking it to Silva!


----------



## Thelegend

UrbanBounca said:


> Can someone explain what's going on?


silvas retirement party?


----------



## Redline7

WTF?!:confused02:


----------



## Rygu

Sonnen is kicking his ass.


----------



## UrbanBounca

That's actually pretty ******* hilarious. He must be backing up all the talk.


----------



## AmEagle

I'm loving this. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Freiermuth

I'm nervous now....come on AS.


----------



## Kimbosucks

Silva is losing? huh?


----------



## Gyser

this is DOMINATION


----------



## The Horticulturist

UrbanBounca said:


> Can someone explain what's going on?


check your rep quick! hehe


----------



## Toxic

10-8 Sonnen complete domination.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

that's kind of close to a 10-8 round. I mean I know it isn't but it was domination.


----------



## Thelegend

taking it to silva all round might be 10-8. brazil gonna cry tonight at this rate!


----------



## the ultimate

Oh my god, what a round for Chael.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I am shaking with excitement


----------



## lagmonkey

First round clearly belonged to Sonnen. Wow.


----------



## AlphaDawg

UrbanBounca said:


> Can someone explain what's going on?


Chael ROCKED Anderson standing and beat the living shit out of him on the ground. Round one was 10-8 Sonnen. Go Sonnen!


----------



## The Horticulturist

The crowd is going bananas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arkanoydz

....damn


----------



## UrbanBounca

SJ said:


> check your rep quick! hehe


That's my new favorite +rep! Thanks! :thumb02:


----------



## Shoegazer

WOW

10-9 Sonnen!!!!


----------



## NameChange

I was so not expecting this.. OMG!


----------



## chosenFEW

dana u idiot u shouldve made silva vs GSP happen sooner....


----------



## Dakota?

andy getting his ass whooped


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

2nd take down...this is over.


----------



## Bonnar426

hmmm, I guess Chael can back his shit up! Well, don't I feel sheepish!


----------



## Walker

Holy shit- wow oh wow.


----------



## Redline7

So, umm.. am I dreaming?:confused05:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

urrr im speechless right now.


----------



## Freiermuth

Damn Chael is doing exactly what he said he was going to! Hopefully AS has a good gas tank or he pulls a slick sub.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

I think Andy hurt a rib in that first round. Seemed he was holding his side as he went back to the corner.


----------



## Thelegend

this is a fight. UFC matchmaking ftw!

another takedown!!!!!


----------



## NameChange

lol at the ear strikes..


----------



## Dakota?

Usa Usa Usa Usa


----------



## lagmonkey

Silva is holding on for dear life trying to get the fight back to the feet. Man Chael is on track ... but can he keep it up?


----------



## The Horticulturist

Well, Chael really is swinging the hammer he said he would! At this rate if Silva can stay alive he should be able to sub him later on, but he has had almost NOTHING go his way in this fight.


----------



## Kimbosucks

Silva is finally gonna lose? that's weird shit right there


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Anderson seemed fired up but hit the mat with ease. 

LOL @ the ear strikes


----------



## Thelegend

hey joe? can i get a shot of Ed Soares right quick?


----------



## Terror Kovenant

The crowd ******* loves this!


----------



## DropKick

Wow, Silva is getting beat up.


----------



## Gyser

Sonnen needs to watch for those subs, this is unreal so far!


----------



## lagmonkey

That makes two rounds for Chael (unless Ando scored well with those submission attempts).


----------



## Thelegend

chael is not wasting a lot of energy and is destroying the P4P king.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

my big fear is Sonnen relaxing his way into an armbar or triangle. but this GnP is legendary


----------



## Spec0688

I havent been this anxious since I saw GSP squirming around after Serra's legs, and I am not even a Anderson fan, I just hate Sonnen!


----------



## Toxic

That is two dominant rounds by Sonnen 10-8 in the first and the Kimura and leg lock attempt may have just saved Silva from a 10-8 second.


----------



## NameChange

I got this feeling for some reason, silva coming back and winning..


----------



## chosenFEW

3 more round .... silva can still pull out a sub.... come on sonnen


----------



## UrbanBounca

Could this be a bigger upset than Werdum v. Fedor?


----------



## Shoegazer

20-18 Sonnen!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Chael just needs to win one more and then survive for two. But if he can land a TKO I will love him forever


----------



## The Horticulturist

Really good advice by Lindland. Chael needs to stick to one thing at a time or he is going to be subbed.


----------



## edlavis88

Watchin this, can anyone imagine how badly GSP would dick on Silva!!


----------



## Thelegend

wow another td. silva has no TD defense and little to not sub game from what im seeing so far.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Terror Kovenant said:


> Chael just needs to win one more and then survive for two. But if he can land a TKO I will love him forever


It doesn't work like that in the UFC, and we all know it. Sonnen has to dominate at least four, or they'll give it to Silva.


----------



## MikeHawk

edlavis88 said:


> Watchin this, can anyone imagine how badly GSP would dick on Silva!!


Seriously, GSP would straight up maul Anderson after seeing this.


----------



## AlphaDawg

F*ck those fans, they boo him before the fight but once he starts dominating they're on his side.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

UrbanBounca said:


> It doesn't work like that in the UFC, and we all know it. Sonnen has to dominate at least four, or they'll give it to Silva.


Very true. You can even cover while getting dominated and not get the fight stopped.


----------



## Freiermuth

If AS is tired, he's hiding it well....I hope he has enough juice to finish in the 4th or 5th.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I can't help but see the irony of looking at the poll results, but right below, we see comments such as "Sonnen is straight kicking his ass."


----------



## Guymay




----------



## 420atalon

Come on Silva, don't give Bobby Cooper our credits


----------



## Thelegend

never thought i would see Anderson silva turtle up.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I'm still ******* shaking. This is the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Toxic

MikeHawk said:


> Seriously, GSP would straight up maul Anderson after seeing this.


Don't be on it Chael is much bigger and stronger than GSP and every bit as good of a wrestler.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Chael is giving us so man .gifs in this fight.... 

He really is throwing some stuff just to show he can! This is fun to watch! Very entertaining GnP to me.


----------



## DropKick

3-0 Sonnen.


----------



## chilo

Guymay said:


>


haha that was pretty cool.


----------



## Dakota?

I bet on Chael


----------



## ezcw

Silva doesn't seem battered or tired at all. There's a really good chance he gets the TKO coming out at the start of either of these last rounds.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Dakota? said:


> I bet on Chael


I did, too. But, I still want to see him bloodied up.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

ezcw said:


> Silva doesn't seem battered or tired at all. There's a really good chance he gets the TKO coming out at the start of either of these last rounds.


He seems frustrated and worried. Tired, maybe. Not gassed yet though


----------



## Thelegend

Mods should get ready for the potential flame/trolling thats about to happen. this forum might explode


----------



## Shoegazer

Sonnen is a beast!!!

30-27


----------



## lagmonkey

That's three rounds for Chael. Silva better work some magic and knock Sonnen out before he scores another take down.


----------



## Dakota?

Anyone got a GIF of Chael dropping Andy?


----------



## The Horticulturist

Good luck to BobbyCooper right now! If Silva wins at this point he gets a LOT of credits!


----------



## Gyser

Sonnen has tied up the decision if it goes another 2 rounds, 3-0 WITH EASE.

Andy HAS to stop him, HAS to.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Thelegend said:


> Mods should get ready for the potential flame/trolling thats about to happen. this forum might explode


The whole MMA world is going to explode soon


----------



## chilo

ezcw said:


> Silva doesn't seem battered or tired at all. There's a really good chance he gets the TKO coming out at the start of either of these last rounds.


i have to agree with this, he still is very dangerous in those first couple seconds of these next 2 rounds.


----------



## M.C

Thelegend said:


> Mods should get ready for the potential flame/trolling thats about to happen. this forum might explode


I'm already on it. 

This is awesome.

Everyone is human, everyone can lose. Styles make fights.


----------



## Freiermuth

WTF, Chael just swept AS, come on man!?!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

This is too good for words. We fans of Chael were mocked. Cast out. Dubbed as clueless. And yet we remained faithful, knowing this day would come. Whether or not he wins or loses, the man has more than earned his stripes. He talks... oh, does he ever talk... but now _all_ of us know he backs it up. 

War. Sonnen.


----------



## Thelegend

is this a comeback?-i guess not sweep by chael, back on top.


----------



## Gyser

absolutely epic so far, this is going to the wire.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Anderson is on top! NO nm! Chael swept him! Joe Rogan :"That's wrestling Baby"


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Excellent switch by Sonnen!


----------



## Dakota?

Thelegend said:


> is this a comeback?


no. lol


----------



## Guymay

Dakota? said:


> Anyone got a GIF of Chael dropping Andy?


----------



## chosenFEW

damit im putting my kids in wrestling when i decide to have any lol


----------



## Freiermuth

Canadian Psycho said:


> This is too good for words. We fans of Chael were mocked. Cast out. Dubbed as clueless. And yet we remained faithful, knowing this day would come. Whether or not he wins or loses, the man has more than earned his stripes. He talks... oh, does he ever talk... but now _all_ of us know he backs it up.
> 
> War. Sonnen.


Scary, he's doing exactly what he said...excellent game-plan so far but lets see if he has the conditioning.


----------



## locnott

Damn good fight so far..:thumb02:


----------



## AlphaDawg

Anderson's chin is made of STEEL! He has eaten well over 200 punches, probably close to 300.


----------



## Spec0688

Dana White: GSP is the new #1 P4P fighter in the world


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Freiermuth said:


> Scary, he's doing exactly what he said...excellent game-plan so far but lets see if he has the conditioning.


He seems fine, all he has to do is stay safe and coast to his title


----------



## Terror Kovenant

AlphaDawg said:


> Anderson's chin is made of STEEL! He has eaten well over 200 punches, probably close to 300.


I do wonder what it would take to KO this guy.


----------



## Thelegend

that gif of andy getting dropped is my sig. i called it so nobody take that one its reserved!


----------



## Gyser

all about survival for Chael now.


----------



## AlphaDawg

If Sonnen loses due to cut, I'm going to break the first thing I see in my room.


----------



## ezcw

Chael is still in a lot of trouble if he can't get it down fast in r5.


----------



## Thelegend

my bet on chael looks like i nostradomissed it!! lol


----------



## Shoegazer

40-26 Sonnen.

Anderson needs a stop. If Chael gets him down again in the 4th its over.


----------



## Toxic

Spec0688 said:


> Dana White: GSP is the new #1 P4P fighter in the world


Sonnen would have a pretty good arguement if he can keep this up. Think about it if we ignore the Maia fight Sonnen has beaten 4 guys who were considered top 5 MW's at the time in his last 6 fights. Fihlo, Okami, Marquardt and if he can do it Silva.


----------



## Rusko

**** it it's 7 o'clock in the morning, plz silva plz


----------



## Dakota?

Blood? THE FIGHT IS ON!


----------



## Freiermuth

Jesus!


----------



## AlphaDawg

Chael Rocked Him [email protected] What Am I [email protected]?


----------



## edlavis88

all or nothing for Silva now!


----------



## Thelegend

Dakota? said:


> Blood? THE FIGHT IS ON!


forrest griffin smilled


----------



## Walker

Never thought it would come down to Silva needing a KO/SUB in the 5th to win this.


----------



## Toxic

This is a bigger domination than the Marquardt fight.


----------



## Gyser

this is UNREAL.


----------



## 420atalon

WTF, Sonnen rocking Silva standing, what world am I living in right now


----------



## UrbanBounca

Well, Sonnen got bloodied, that's all I wanted.


----------



## the ultimate

Sonnen is doing a great job.

This fight shows that GSP would smash Anderson.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Chael with another knockdown folks! Round 5 looking familiar!


----------



## Thelegend

wwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!another knockdown by sonnen!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

He Tagged Him Again!11


----------



## Kimbosucks

I guess every dog has it's day?


----------



## DropKick

Complete domination by Chael.


----------



## Freiermuth

Toxic said:


> This is a bigger domination than the Marquardt fight.


True, guy just loves to prove us wrong...well most of us at least


----------



## chilo

its was a slip.


----------



## Gyser

that was a slip from andy i thought. but Sonnen in on him like a flash, 3 mins away Chael.


----------



## Thelegend

silva wants to go home.


----------



## Dakota?

Chael "The American Dream" Sonnen


----------



## UrbanBounca

The unfortunate thing is I can't see Sonnen holding to belt very long. I mean, I'd love to see Franklin come back down and take it from him.


----------



## Walker

Unless a miracle Chael is MW champ- I really can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## evilstevie

420atalon said:


> WTF, Sonnen rocking Silva standing, what world am I living in right now


No kidding. That's the unreal part. Does Silva have cancer or something?


----------



## Calminian

Chael for President.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

3 minutes until we have a new champion


----------



## AlphaDawg

Worst moment of my life.


----------



## edlavis88

**** me Chael has had a beastly 5 rounds!!


----------



## chosenFEW

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## WOGSY

I defo seen a tap..


----------



## Rygu

Wow wtf?!?!?!?


----------



## lagmonkey

Oh WTF?!?!

Chael tapped.


----------



## AmdM

yes god


----------



## Gyser

this is a joke

a ******* joke


----------



## 420atalon

Hahahaha Woooooowwwww


----------



## Rusko

Damn I hate Sonnen, but he got my respect.

Come on, fedor comeback !


----------



## godson

Holy **** Holy ****... Anderson Is The Best Ever.

EDIT: Props to Chael.. he did take anderson down.. which i didnt think he would..


----------



## Thelegend

??????????????


----------



## dudeabides

Anderson sure waited til the last DAMN what a fight! :thumb02:


----------



## DropKick

wow, unreal


----------



## FrodoFraggins

sonnen pulled a fedor


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

What The ****


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

wow. amazing comback


----------



## Iuanes

I don't think I can take these fights any more.


----------



## chinwaggler

I actually can't believe Silva won....


----------



## Walker

Oh crap- what just happened???????


----------



## The Horticulturist

BAHAHAHH! THIS IS GREAT! we love controversy


----------



## chosenFEW

2MINUTES! omg i cant believe it


----------



## edlavis88

NOOOOO tapgate!!!!


----------



## AlphaDawg

God F*ucking Damn It!


----------



## Toxic

Wow, I don't think Chael intended to tap but he did.


----------



## Dan9

Anderson in a squeaker LOL!!


----------



## Abrissbirne

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Now that was undeserved. I really wanted Sonnen to win after that fight. Damn that was upsetting :thumbsdown:


----------



## chilo

hahah wow


----------



## lagmonkey

Didn't Sonnen claim that he didn't submit during his first fight with Fihlo? Let's see where this one take us ...


----------



## UrbanBounca

You have to be kidding me. Sonnen can dominate, but apparently can't ******* finish.


----------



## Kado

Wow, I am in complete disbelief right now. Great fight. Props to both fighters.


----------



## tap nap or snap

Yyyyyeeeeeesssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freiermuth

Holy poop, that was slick....not impressive but a win is a win.


----------



## evilstevie

i cannot effing believe that just happened....


----------



## RyanRFC

F*cking hell. I'm speechless.

I had a feeling that he'd have reversed the roles and eased the first 3 rounds before coming into it in the end, but this is unbelievable.

Anderson Silva is God.


----------



## Thelegend

he tapped!!!!???? bullsh*t right there. anderson is now the paper champ he got tooled.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Shouldn't EVERYONE be happy now?


----------



## HexRei

I AM SHOCKED, ABSOLUTELY SHOCKED TO SEE CHAEL fake tap again


----------



## 420atalon

Toxic said:


> Wow, I don't think Chael intended to tap but he did.


Yep, and if he hadn't he would have went out anyways. Silva had that locked in and Sonnen was going night night.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I ******* hate life


----------



## chosenFEW

gsp vs silva still possible..... dana is at least happy about that


----------



## out 4 the count

I saw it live raise01:


----------



## lagmonkey

SJ said:


> Shouldn't EVERYONE be happy now?


Hell I am happy. That was a great fight.


----------



## chilo

he tapped no doubt.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

unbefuckinglievable!!!!!!


----------



## oBMTo

that lock was tight. he was gonna pass out if he didnt try that fake tap.


----------



## Rusko

OMG guys plz help I saw referee break them up, after sonnen somehow tapped but it wasn't for sure and my video broke down

who won?


----------



## nickt12

Sonnen did much better than i thought but he tapped and Silva won fair and square.

What a fight though.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Well, we'll see Sonnen drop out of the spotlight now, and have to 'earn' another shot, although Silva got ******* tooled.


----------



## Iuanes

Fight of the night. Fight of the year.


----------



## 420atalon

I am not going to be able to sleep tonight. What a fight.


----------



## John8204

How soon can we have a rematch?


----------



## JuggNuttz

yeah kinda looked like he tried to pull a matt lindland..... such a dissapointing ending tho.... i mean big ups to Anderson... but still.. i was hoping for Cheal to win and light a fire under Anderson and have him go back on a KO tear to get back to the championship..... maybe this still will tho



and boo to anderson on making excuses for his 4 rounds of gettin his ass beat.....


----------



## Walker

Speechless- cannot believe how it turned out so late. I admit hating saying this but Chael should have won but what a late comeback for Silva. Un-fukking believable fight. WOW.


----------



## ufc4life

wow anderson silva(*after getting dominated*) in the last 2 mins of a 5 round fight trangle/armbars sonnan wow what a fight !!!!:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Thelegend

what a gay ed soares escuse. he was hurt?! rib injury?! GTFO!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic

Anyone else feel like they were watching Cinderalla and the glass slipper fit one of the evil step sisters?


----------



## Bonnar426

I guess now Sonnen will rally for an instant rematch like he did with Paulo Filho!


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

This whole card was amazing. I dont know what to say...


----------



## Canadian Psycho

A little bummed, but still very happy over all... Sonnen should have the respect of even the biggest Silva nut-hugger right now, and we once again got to see Anderson actually fight for a finish which he so desperately needed. Both men walk away from this fight victorious, though you've got to feel for Chael. I say give Anderson his fight with Vitor and give Sonnen a rebound fight, and let's do Sonnen vs. Silva II. I'd rather see Vitor vs. Sonnen for the No. 1 Contender, but Dana and the UFC seem keen on a 'line-up' of contenders as of late, so that likely won't happen.


----------



## Tyson2011

the new form of andy's toying with opponents....fake getting his ass beat for the whole fight and pull a slick sub at the end...lol


----------



## The Lone Wolf

That was a definate tap. Silva only let up after the ref stepped in. I hate Sonnen, but props to him for bringing the pain! Propsto Silva for showing he has a champions spirit.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Great fight!! Best main event for a loooooooooooooooooong time! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! I LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## marcthegame

Shades of Fedor right there.


----------



## Kado

Hate the Andy excuse.


----------



## DahStoryTella

Silva won? I kept refreshing Wikipedia on the UFC 117 page, hoping to see a result.

LMAO. It seems like Sonnen had some good points? I said I could see him giving Silva trouble on the ground with his wrestling.


----------



## 2zwudz

evilstevie said:


> No kidding. That's the unreal part. Does Silva have cancer or something?


 DUDE THAT AINT FUNNY IN ANY WAY.


----------



## edlavis88

Bonnar426 said:


> RIP Chael Sonnen! You will be missed!





420atalon said:


> Yep, and if he hadn't he would have went out anyways. Silva had that locked in and Sonnen was going night night.


*WHAT. A. Fight!* Cant even describe how much respect Chael has earned tonight! Good man.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Toxic said:


> Wow, I don't think Chael intended to tap but he did.


nah he tried to pull the same shit he did against Filho.


----------



## Shoegazer

Toxic said:


> Anyone else feel like they were watching Cinderalla and the glass slipper fit one of the evil step sisters?


This.

Chael beat him up, domination. He evn knocked him down a few times in the standup. To lose like that...I smell evil supernatural powers afoot...


----------



## FrodoFraggins

It's not controversial but I'd say sonnen deserves an immediate rematch more than BJ does.


----------



## marcthegame

*Any Truth to Anderson Rib Story*

He claimed the doctor told him not to fight about a week ago but fought anyways.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Thelegend said:


> what a gay ed soares escuse. he was hurt?! rib injury?! GTFO!!!!!!


Watch the end of the first round. Silva holds his ribs. I called it as it happened. I guess its true.

Regardless, great fight! Be happy we witnessed a fantastic main event!


----------



## Toxic

DahStoryTella said:


> Silva won? I kept refreshing Wikipedia on the UFC 117 page, hoping to see a result.
> 
> LMAO. It seems like Sonnen had some good points? I said I could see him giving Silva trouble on the ground with his wrestling.


Some good points, yeah like the first 23 minutes.


----------



## footodors

I was yeliing last minute of fight, "Chael,just coast.". Should have laid on his chest.


----------



## Gyser

Rib injury my ass.


----------



## Thelegend

DahStoryTella said:


> Silva won? I kept refreshing Wikipedia on the UFC 117 page, hoping to see a result.
> 
> LMAO. It seems like Sonnen had some good points? I said I could see him giving Silva trouble on the ground with his wrestling.


good points? silva got tooled *Standing* and on the ground. miracle sub at the end and Big Nog smiled.


----------



## the ultimate

Should be Sonnen vs. Belfort now.

Let Anderson heal his ribs.


----------



## DahStoryTella

Toxic said:


> Some good points, yeah like the first 23 minutes.


Lemme guess, something like Silva/Hendo in the first round except stretched out to near 5 rounds?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Silva's getting to be a little like Tito with these excuses after every fight. Be it an excuse for dancing, fatiguing, or getting beat up, he always seems to have something to say. How about, 'Good job, Chael'?


----------



## Shoegazer

Rib injuries occur when Sonnen hits you in the ribs for the 400th time


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

DahStoryTella said:


> Lemme guess, something like Silva/Hendo in the first round except stretched out to near 5 rounds?[/
> 
> No, Sonnen was in his ass.


----------



## locnott

Toxic said:


> Anyone else feel like they were watching Cinderalla and the glass slipper fit one of the evil step sisters?


YES, YES I DO.


----------



## John8204

Bring on Okami, GSP and maybe even Lesnar


Oh and Sonnen still has never lost a round :thumb02:


----------



## Inkdot

Holy shit that was unexpected! I had Silva by sub in the 4th round so the end result was close to my prediction but hell, I would have never imagined the fight to be like this...

I can barely type it but Chael totally dominated the fight except for the few minutes they were standing. :confused02:


----------



## the ultimate

DahStoryTella said:


> Lemme guess, something like Silva/Hendo in the first round except stretched out to near 5 rounds?


He dropped him, smashed him with punches and domianted him for four and a half rounds.

Much more dominant than Hendo.


----------



## evilstevie

2zwudz said:


> DUDE THAT AINT FUNNY IN ANY WAY.


Not trying to be funny.......what I meant was....what the hell is wrong with Silva? Does he have the plague? How does he lose the standup war to Sonnen? Unreal....


----------



## SideWays222

Chael Sonnen imo is the better fighter. I cant even believe what i saw..


----------



## Kasporelli

that was awesome, i can't believe you have space in your mind to think about crap like that after a fight like that. Go home and pick the hair out of your pie!


----------



## DragonStriker

OMG that was one of the craziest things I have ever seen in any sport.


----------



## Rusko

I saw it in the eyes of SIlva, he was going to give up or he was knocked out for a split second in round one. Damn what a fight.

For once I had respect for CHAEL for 4 and half round but when he started complaining he lost it all over again.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Gyser said:


> Rib injury my ass.


he was holding his ******* rib cage at the end of the first. seems plausible


----------



## Abrissbirne

DahStoryTella said:


> Lemme guess, something like Silva/Hendo in the first round except stretched out to near 5 rounds?


No he actually Ground and Pounded him dominating him very good. I would LOVE to see a rematch, the whole Event was just Awesome!


----------



## Kado

I think not, he needed a reason as to why he got tooled that bad. When someone not from his camp say Dana says so then I will belive it.


----------



## K R Y

Dear god what a roller coaster. Chael did what he said he was gonna do. When he rocked Silva in the first round I was dumbfounded. Not a Chael fan but you can't fault him for tonights performance. 

Glad Silva got the win, though I hope that tonight beat some humbleness into him and he realises he is beatable.


----------



## ptw

Not cool to bring that up, Silva isn't a liar, but it's still disrespectful to say that. He went into the fight cocky as hell so he shouldn't be making any kind of excuses. 

Either way, that was an awesome fight, I want to see them fight again.


----------



## M_D

I will admit i went into this wanting Sonnen to win a little bit to make anderson get back to actually fighting again but by roun three i went back to my old ways of cheering for Anderson and seriously was a inch away from the tv screen at the end watching the tap replay hoping to see that sonnen actually tapped, my friend and i both cheered


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Good God. I'm in complete dis-belief. I want an immediate re-match. War Sonnen!


----------



## AmdM

I just wanna say...

THANK YOU GOD!


----------



## marcthegame

Kasporelli said:


> that was awesome, i can't believe you have space in your mind to think about crap like that after a fight like that. Go home and pick the hair out of your pie!


lol i'm an anderson silva fan i believe he was going to win until the end. It was scary but he pulled it off. Much respect to cheal tho.


----------



## Method540

And that is why this is the greatest sport on the planet


----------



## Toxic

DahStoryTella said:


> Lemme guess, something like Silva/Hendo in the first round except stretched out to near 5 rounds?


More like how the worlds biggest Hendo fans wet dream of how the first round went stretched over 5 rounds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Canadian Psycho said:


> Silva's getting to be a little like Tito with these excuses after every fight. Be it an excuse for dancing, fatiguing, or getting beat up, he always seems to have something to say. How about, 'Good job, Chael'?


he doesnt understand those words


----------



## Spec0688

Sonnen is a DOUCHE bag and this is why I hate him, He talked so much shit and then he tries to pull that crap with the sub?? stay classy sonnen, stay classy. 

He clearly tapped Anderson's leg and then when the ref came in and Silva released some pressure, Sonnen went to try to get his arm free and when the ref told him he tapped, sonnen was like WHAT? you could read his lips clearly.


----------



## Indestructibl3

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen imo is the better fighter. I cant even believe what i saw..


Couldn't have said it better myself. Dropped him with a straight left a couple of times, took him down 5 times, controlled him for 4+ rounds. F*ck ...


----------



## Rachmunas

REMATCH!!! A fight couldn't be more entertaining than that! #1 this year!


----------



## BrutalKO

michelangelo said:


> A fine choice in beverage.


..Thanks man. Wow! Does Roy Nelson have a chin?? damn. What bombs JDS landed and Nelson ate. Nelson impressed me surviving that onslaught. I


----------



## Method540

Chael backed up everything he said, give it up for the man


----------



## chinwaggler

I thought Chael was going to win. Big respect to him. When Silva locked in the triangle I actually came in my pants... and in my trousers... and over my chair... and all over my floor...


----------



## towwffc

It's ashame. As asanine as it may sound Chael Sonnen lost that fight because of lack of heart. He is so ready and willing to tap when he is caught that it looks like he may have tapped right as he was slipping out...or going to sleep. If he would have been willing to go to sleep he may have been able to keep fighting and may have won the Championship.


----------



## Team Punishment

wow i still cant believe what I just saw! Chael had it! Sonnen is for real and I expect him to be champion soon.


----------



## DahStoryTella

Abrissbirne said:


> No he actually Ground and Pounded him dominating him very good. I would LOVE to see a rematch, the whole Event was just Awesome!


Hmm, sounds interesting.

I'll expect a few ''Chael Sonnen, the REAL number one middleweight'' and ''Anderson Silva FINALLY EXPOSED AS OVERRATED'' threads within a few hours.

I was leaning towards Sonnen controlling the fight to a decision, guess I wasn't too off.

Props to Silva, though.


----------



## Rachmunas

It was just like the Paulo Fihlo tap out. He didn't want to admit it.


----------



## ciganobonesjone

WOW!!

I apologize for dismissing Sonnen like i did. Awesome, awesome, awesome performance.

And props to Anderson, I hope this shuts up the people who claim he has no heart. That dude has heart, he never quit. FOTY so far for me. ( in the UFC that korean zombie fight in the WEC was damn good as well.) Sonnen has progressed a lot, and what a standup performance from him, he dropped silva twice. holy shit.

I'd love to see a rematch or Sonnen vs Belfort for the no1 contender spot.
I still hate Sonnen though. Why trashtalk if you have those kind of skills. Just makes you look like a jerk. A little bit of trashtalk for promotion is ok, but he went WWE on Silva which made him look like a 5 year old.


----------



## 420atalon

the ultimate said:


> Should be Sonnen vs. Belfort now.
> 
> Let Anderson heal his ribs.


Sonnen vs Belfort and Silva vs GSP imo. 

GSP can beat Silva, I think we saw proof of that tonight. Sonnen is a very good wrestler but he is susceptible to submissions.

GSP has better stand up then Sonnen(although this fight was damn weird standing) and is better at passing guard so he might be able to actually put Silva in some real trouble and finish the fight.

I would also like to see this happen because I hate instant rematches, especially when like tonight Sonnen lost fair and square. Instant rematches are for fights like Machida Shogun 1 imo.

I also wonder how a fight with GSP and Sonnen would go.

Damn, I am freaking wired right now.


----------



## Thelegend

towwffc said:


> It's ashame. As asanine as it may sound Chael Sonnen lost that fight because of lack of heart. He is so ready and willing to tap when he is caught that it looks like he may have tapped right as he was slipping out...or going to sleep. If he would have been willing to go to sleep he may have been able to keep fighting and may have won the Championship.





Spec0688 said:


> Sonnen is a DOUCHE bag and this is why I hate him, He talked so much shit and then he tries to pull that crap with the sub?? stay classy sonnen, stay classy.
> 
> He clearly tapped Anderson's leg and then when the ref came in and Silva released some pressure, Sonnen went to try to get his arm free and when the ref told him he tapped, sonnen was like WHAT? you could read his lips clearly.


uh-huh:sarcastic12:


----------



## oBMTo

Spec0688 said:


> Sonnen is a DOUCHE bag and this is why I hate him, He talked so much shit and then he tries to pull that crap with the sub?? stay classy sonnen, stay classy.
> 
> He clearly tapped Anderson's leg and then when the ref came in and Silva released some pressure, Sonnen went to try to get his arm free and when the ref told him he tapped, sonnen was like WHAT? you could read his lips clearly.


This is exactly what transpired. This guy deserves no respect; no matter how well he did the first 4 rounds.


----------



## johnfitchISgod

*Chael Sonnen Appreciation Thread*

raise01:
You Def deserve a rematch.
Best believe You are the Best Upcoming MiddleWeight there is.


----------



## Spec0688

Anderson was holding his ribs after the first round if you were paying attention, and you wanna all gang up on Silva now?

Sonnen is a DOUCHE bag and this is why I hate him, He talked so much shit and then he tries to pull that crap with the sub?? stay classy sonnen, stay classy.

He clearly tapped Anderson's leg and then when the ref came in and Silva released some pressure, Sonnen went to try to get his arm free and when the ref told him he tapped, sonnen was like WHAT? you could read his lips clearly.


----------



## rean1mator

yeah, fcking chess match of fight. sonnen exploiting silva's slow starts, beating silva in the stand up(who would have thunk?), and silva just straight up showing why he's the champ by being patient for the right opening and exploiting sonnen's weakeness, his penchant for leaving his neck open for the submission.

BRILLIANT!! Fight of the year.


----------



## Thermopyle

What a surprise, Josh Rosenthal again the ref for a controversial main event title fight.

And no one can really say what the **** happened. Don't go that way, UFC. It's what killed boxing.


----------



## arkanoydz

hats off to both... this was a historical fight


----------



## marcthegame

chinwaggler said:


> I thought Chael was going to win. Big respect to him. When Silva locked in the triangle I actually came in my pants... and in my trousers... and over my chair... and all over my floor...


lol man this was the first fight ever where i was actually happy as hell. Was sad for 4.5 rounds but my heart rate jumped like 150 beats.


----------



## YOUgotTKO

*MMA Legends Jinx ends Tonight (Spoiler) Do not read if you haven't seen UFC 117*

With the Lost of Fedor people were specting Anderson to be next and tonight we learn to be a champion you have to beat a champion all 5 rounds with no mistakes and Anderson Silva proving why he is the best pound for pound something that BJ Penn & Gsp could not do in their title defense when they lost their belts!! Long live the spida!!

Let me know what you guys think about the Pound 4 Pound champion!!


----------



## Mckeever

I, am still in shock that chael sonnen rocked anderson silva ON THE FEET twice in that fight. Im just completely shocked.


----------



## Method540

Chael was probably going to sleep if he didnt tap


----------



## Rick The Impelr

Method540 said:


> And that is why this is the greatest sport on the planet


Let's not get too carried away with that opinion now! LOL But man this card was epic. 

This fight though is up there with the Scott Smith comeback vs. Cung Le!! And shame on me for leaving the screen when Silva got taken down in that last round. I shot back when I heard triangle though.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

I came everywhere. Huge mess to clean, now..


----------



## johnfitchISgod

420atalon said:


> Sonnen vs Belfort and Silva vs GSP imo.
> 
> GSP can beat Silva, I think we saw proof of that tonight. Sonnen is a very good wrestler but he is susceptible to submissions.
> 
> GSP has better stand up then Sonnen(although this fight was damn weird standing) and is better at passing guard so he might be able to actually put Silva in some real trouble and finish the fight.
> 
> I would also like to see this happen because I hate instant rematches, especially when like tonight Sonnen lost fair and square. Instant rematches are for fights like Machida Shogun 1 imo.
> 
> I also wonder how a fight with GSP and Sonnen would go.
> 
> Damn, I am freaking wired right now.


5 rounds of Ground and pound bro


----------



## the ultimate

420atalon said:


> Sonnen vs Belfort and Silva vs GSP imo.
> 
> GSP can beat Silva, I think we saw proof of that tonight. Sonnen is a very good wrestler but he is susceptible to submissions.
> 
> GSP has better stand up then Sonnen(although this fight was damn weird standing) and is better at passing guard so he might be able to actually put Silva in some real trouble and finish the fight.
> 
> I would also like to see this happen because I hate instant rematches, especially when like tonight Sonnen lost fair and square. Instant rematches are for fights like Machida Shogun 1 imo.
> 
> I also wonder how a fight with GSP and Sonnen would go.
> 
> Damn, I am freaking wired right now.


Completely agree.


----------



## Thermopyle

oBMTo said:


> This is exactly what transpired. This guy deserves no respect; no matter how well he did the first 4 rounds.


Finish the fight. Don't relax until the fight is stopped.


----------



## Spec0688

Thermopyle said:


> What a surprise, Josh Rosenthal again the ref for a controversial main event title fight.
> 
> And no one can really say what the **** happened. Don't go that way, UFC. It's what killed boxing.


This wasnt a controversial event, it was Sonnen trying to play the thief.


----------



## DahStoryTella

Lesnar coming back from being dominated, Silva coming back from being dominated, what is there to expect in the Penn/Edgar and GSP/Kos fights? Haha.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

but he needs a rematch straight away not in another year


----------



## FiveHorizons

Wow, what a fight! Mad props to Chael (even though I find his style extremely boring).

Anderson was finally able to pull of the submission though and it is a 5 round fight, so he deserves the win. Not sure that Chael deserves an immediate rematch since his loss can't be disputed, but I would definitely like to see them fight again.

I think this fight further proves that wrestling is quickly turning into the most dominate discipline in MMA.


----------



## Bonnar426

If I was Chael Sonnen I'd be kicking myself in the ass. Three minutes and he would be Champion! But good old fashion Brazilian Jujitsu did him in again!


----------



## Halloway

Lol at you Chael lovers. He couldn't even finish silva in 5 rounds after he badly injured his rib in the beginning of the 1st. And then he DENIES tapping after they show the replay. He's a tool and doesn't deserve to be in the octagon, he's just a washed up wrestler who talks ridiculous shit.


----------



## 2zwudz

evilstevie said:


> No kidding. That's the unreal part. Does Silva have cancer or something?


STEVE
DUDE WHATS UP WITH THAT KIND OF RESPONSE? THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU JUST SAID. THERE IS NO ROOM FOR THAT.


----------



## lvkyle

I think what was proven here tonight is he is not p4p, sonnen is just that bad, at sub defense lol.

Sonnen got lazy/tired and got caught at the end.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

the fights just ended. lets keep discussion in the pre/post fight thread for a bit.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

marcthegame said:


> lol man this was the first fight ever where i was actually happy as hell. Was sad for 4.5 rounds but my heart rate jumped like 150 beats.


i wanted to cry so bad..... everyone has to agree that he needs a rematch straight away no matter how the rematch goes.


----------



## creepjacker

I think we all just witnessed an optical illusion. It looked as if Chael was winning the fight, but he lost and ended up being the one bloodied up. Is Chael weak as hell or something? How can he hit Silva that much and not even leave a scratch? Silva hit him a handfull of times and bloodies him up.

I actually called it as I was watching. I knew Silva was gonna do that. You could tell he was just waiting for it.


----------



## johnfitchISgod

Bonnar426 said:


> If I was Chael Sonnen I'd be kicking myself in the ass. Three minutes and he would be Champion! But good old fashion Brazilian Jujitsu did him in again!


BJJ?
wrestling by itself will dominate any aspect of styles


----------



## hixxy

I think GSP would kill Silva.


----------



## ptw

I think Silva put on an amazing performance. Rib injury or not, I want to see a rematch. Forget Vitor, Chael again plz.

Also, how big of a DOUCHE is Chael? Tapping then acting like he didn't tap, then arguing, typical douchebag wrestler I swear. Deserved to lose in such a way after pulling that card.


----------



## 420atalon

To those that want an instant rematch why?

I get that Sonnen is a threat to Silva but this was somewhat similar to Carwin vs Lesnar. One sided beatdown for much of the fight but then superior skill/ability won the fight in a indisputible fashion. I think Silva beats Sonnen most fights either by submitting him or catching him standing up, tonight was Sonnens chance imo and he screwed up.


----------



## John8204

I went all in with my credits for Silva, I should be happy but I'm not....why is that.


----------



## Gyser

Another sick card, another sick main event, Chael must be heartbroken, he had the belt, by an extremely wide margin only to let himself get jitzed AGAIN. Silva took his only opportunity to the max.

Chael lets himself down with the fake tap attempt but man I've still got tonnes of respect for him.


----------



## footodors

I still hate Anderson. Maybe GSP can finish him!


----------



## Guymay

If Sonnen had elite level Sub defense he was p4p top 5 today imo . his mma wrestling match gsp if not better , but his groud and pound his far more vicious . well going to drain my surrow now .


----------



## rean1mator

yeah, he not only did exactly what he said he was going to do but even after winning 4 rounds decisively he kept up on the gnp. he could have easily just lnp on silva and just took the fight but he didn't. as far as i'm concerned chael can talk all the shit he wants to from now on.



marcthegame said:


> lol i'm an anderson silva fan i believe he was going to win until the end. It was scary but he pulled it off. *Much respect to cheal tho.*


----------



## popsicle

Silva played the role of Ryo Chonan tonight :thumb02:


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

As>gsp


----------



## johnfitchISgod

NoSlickRemarks said:


> As>gsp


GSP vs Dan Hardy
That fight right there was not FAIR at all


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Spec0688 said:


> Anderson was holding his ribs after the first round if you were paying attention, and you wanna all gang up on Silva now?
> 
> Sonnen is a DOUCHE bag and this is why I hate him, He talked so much shit and then he tries to pull that crap with the sub?? stay classy sonnen, stay classy.
> 
> He clearly tapped Anderson's leg and then when the ref came in and Silva released some pressure, Sonnen went to try to get his arm free and when the ref told him he tapped, sonnen was like WHAT? you could read his lips clearly.


I'm not ganging up on him, nor do I think he's lying. Chances are he was fighting injured, but here's a gigantic piece of news... 90% of these guys fight injured. And not all of them feel the need to relay their injuries to the audience following a fight, especially when they win. It's completely disrespectful. I've no idea how you can bag on Sonnen for his antics, yet champion Silva when he's just as guilty, what with the excuses and his tom-foolery in the Octagon.


----------



## chosenFEW

creepjacker said:


> I think we all just witnessed an optical illusion. It looked as if Chael was winning the fight, but he lost and ended up being the one bloodied up. Is Chael weak as hell or something? How can he hit Silva that much and not even leave a scratch? Silva hit him a handfull of times and bloodies him up.
> 
> I actually called it as I was watching. I knew Silva was gonna do that. You could tell he was just waiting for it.



1 quick glancing elbow or a ton of punches with 4oz gloves.... what do you think will bloody you up faster


----------



## creepjacker

Chael's GnP isn't that great. 5 rounds of it and did absolutely nothing to Silva? It looks a lot better than it really is, obviously.


----------



## Bonnar426

It seems a lot of fighters are making excuses nowadays to justify their piss poor performances! For Big Nog it was staph infection! For Thiago Silva it was a herniated disc! Rampage used the ring rust excuse twice! Shane Carwin said his body locked up! Its like the excuse train never stops!


----------



## DahStoryTella

I'd love to see the reactions to GSP getting almost rocked and winning like this, as well as Penn/Edgar. Oh, and Shogun/Evans.

A bunch of ''Overrated champions in the UFC...'' threads.


----------



## rabakill

420atalon said:


> To those that want an instant rematch why?
> 
> I get that Sonnen is a threat to Silva but this was somewhat similar to Carwin vs Lesnar. One sided beatdown for much of the fight but then superior skill/ability won the fight in a indisputible fashion. I think Silva beats Sonnen most fights either by submitting him or catching him standing up, tonight was Sonnens chance imo and he screwed up.


Bull f.ucking sh!t. I have to call it when I see it. less than a round to go and the fighter who was winning the entire fight makes one mistake and gets subbed. Silva got clowned and Chonnen showed us exactly what an elite wrestler will do to him. This was in no way similar to Carwin vs. Lesnar, at all. This was the #1 P4P getting dominated for 4 rounds then getting sh!t ass lucky, he knew it too, he wasn't even celebrating. If from that fight you inferred Silva wins most times against Sonnen you are a complete moron, for christs sake chael knocked him down twice with punches.


----------



## arkanoydz

Sonnen clearly succeeded in getting to Andy with his trash talk. Cos I've never seen Silva get caught like that in the stand-up. It also looks like generally, his opponents give him too much respect during the stand-up.


----------



## edlavis88

NoSlickRemarks said:


> As>gsp


Ummmmmm I think this fight has shown us that GSP would match up perfectly with Silva!


----------



## Spec0688

Sonnen probably has the weakest GnP in MMA. Sure he keeps busy but those sissy punches from 1 inch away dont do nothing!


----------



## ESPADA9

I’m struggling to think of a fighter at 185 who would eager to fight Sonnen right now aside from Vitor.:confused02:


----------



## Wombatsu

A one sided beatdown for 99% of the fight, Silva, you best count your blessings mate, that was a flogging and you got very very lucky in the end. What a great fight. Maybe it was Seagals advice that got you thru...not.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

And what kills me is they all start off with, 'I'm not trying to take away from so and so... he beat me fair and square... but...'


----------



## Rick The Impelr

UFC_OWNS said:


> but he needs a rematch straight away not in another year


Depends, because with Sonnen beign a Republican, I honestly think it depends on what happens with the mid-term elections. If his buddies take over seats in Washington, that would mean a possible promising thing for him to MAYBE move up in that political chain. Also would be a bit positive thing to have an actuall "MMA GUY" juiced in to bop some heads of the political unbelievers of the sport.


----------



## arkanoydz

similar to Big Nog vs Bob Sapp


----------



## footodors

Props to wrestling. It's the [email protected]##


----------



## andromeda_68

ohhhhhhh shit! GO SILVA!

sonnen's a liar and a wannabe cheat.


----------



## Kimbosucks

John8204 said:


> I went all in with my credits for Silva, I should be happy but I'm not....why is that.


Because judging from everything I've heard, he got manhandled but pulled one out of his ass?


----------



## Rusko

Canadian Psycho said:


> Silva's getting to be a little like Tito with these excuses after every fight. Be it an excuse for dancing, fatiguing, or getting beat up, he always seems to have something to say. How about, 'Good job, Chael'?


How about no? 

To say good job to Chael after his complaining at the end? Come on man stop hating on Silva.


----------



## marcthegame

Bonnar426 said:


> It seems a lot of fighters are making excuses nowadays to justify their piss poor performances! For Big Nog it was staph infection! For Thiago Silva it was a herniated disc! Rampage used the ring rust excuse twice! Shane Carwin said his body locked up! Its like the excuse train never stops!


But andy won!!!


----------



## ESPADA9

Spec0688 said:


> Sonnen probably has the weakest GnP in MMA. Sure he keeps busy but those sissy punches from 1 inch away dont do nothing!


Seriously? Did you watch the Okami and Marquart fights????


----------



## BrianRClover

As one of the most outspoken Anderson Silva fans, and Chael despisers all I'm going to say is this. Anderson Silva had better take the inevitable rematch a lot more seriously!


----------



## Rick The Impelr

Wombatsu said:


> A one sided beatdown for 99% of the fight, Silva, you best count your blessings mate, that was a flogging and you got very very lucky in the end. What a great fight. Maybe it was Seagals advice that got you thru...not.


hahahaha yeah I told my wife, What the hell is a yoyo like Seagal doing in his locker room? Messed up his karma for 4 rounds


----------



## Iuanes

Yeah, the stand up affair was kind of odd. Maybe Silva was hurt, maybe the talking got to him, maybe Chael had something figured out.

Silva actually having to use his striking in a direct and desperate fashion was an awesome thing to see. The opening of rounds 3-5 were heart stopping.


----------



## JimmyJames

Sonnen has like 47 losses to guys with BJJ now but he says it's gay.

BJJ > Chael Sonnen

War Anderson Silva!


----------



## Gonzo

I didnt get to watch this fight, but Im glad Anderson won. No matter how bad he fought.


----------



## creepjacker

For someone that is such a homophobe calling BJJ gay and what not, Sonnen sure did lay on top of Silva an aweful lot.

Sorry, Sonnen is a joke. How can someone talk all that crap on BJJ, and then lose to it AGAIN?


----------



## americanfighter

I think it's clear freestyle wrestling is the way to beat silva. GSP would beat him if they everfight.


----------



## Mckeever

Spec0688 said:


> Sonnen probably has the weakest GnP in MMA. Sure he keeps busy but those sissy punches from 1 inch away dont do nothing!


You're a ******* punk man. 

The p4p number one just got completely dominated for 4 and a half rounds and you still probably think hes untouchable and chael is a trash fighter. GTFO of here.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

JimmyJames said:


> Sonnen has like 47 losses to guys with BJJ now but he says it's gay.
> 
> BJJ > Chael Sonnen
> 
> War Anderson Silva!


PREACH!!


----------



## SniperVII

I bet next fight between those two Chael will have Chuck Norris in his corner :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame

*After Tonight Is Anderson's Chin the best in the Game?*

Anderson took some shots tonight after seeing this where would u rank his chin. I knew it was good but tonight just showed how good it was.


----------



## rean1mator

wow, this post fails on every level.

how was his style boring? he did so much work from the ground it's ridiculous.

and no immediate rematch? wtf? chael has been the only fighter in the UFC to put a beatdown on anderson when everyone has been thinking that anderson is a fcking alien. 

wrestling is quickly turning into the dominant style? really? have you been watching mma in the past 20 years? 

even back in the day it was the wrestler's. fcking anderson won tonight in pure Royce Gracie style. get gnp'd for 4 rounds and then do the jedi bjj move on your opponent.




FiveHorizons said:


> Wow, what a fight! Mad props to Chael (even though I find his style extremely boring).
> 
> Anderson was finally able to pull of the submission though and it is a 5 round fight, so he deserves the win. Not sure that Chael deserves an immediate rematch since his loss can't be disputed, but I would definitely like to see them fight again.
> 
> I think this fight further proves that wrestling is quickly turning into the most dominate discipline in MMA.


----------



## Prolific

marcthegame said:


> But andy won!!!


THIS!!!!!


----------



## Żołdak

*Am I the only one getting sick of this?*

I imagine I'll get a flurry of Red Reputation, and hate for this thread, but I still think that this needs to be heard.

Am I the only one that is getting absolutely tired of these last second comeback finishes?



No, I am not bitter about Sonnen losing. Infact, Sonnen accomplished EXACTLY what I wanted him to accomplish tonight and exploit Anderson Silva and prove that Anderson is not the P4P fighter in the world. It sucks that Chael got lazy and had such poor BJJ defence. That was utter dominance from Sonnen until the very very end of the fight. 


We saw this happen with Carwin, who literally shat on Lesnar for 5 minutes when the fight should have been stopped around the 2 1/2 minute mark. Yes, I did just say that. That fight should have been stopped. Bring on the Red rep.

Who else is with me on this?


----------



## Bonnar426

marcthegame said:


> But andy won!!!



Yeah, but for 95% of that fight he looked like crap! He's trying to justify why he looked like crap and downplaying Sonnen's performance in the process. That's not any different then Thiago downplaying Rashad performance after there fight with his BS back problem excuse.


----------



## Hawndo

"I'm not going to make excuses... but here's an excuse I made"

I don't doubt he was injured, I doubt it was to the extent the doctor told him not to fight. That was a very classless act but he was atleast very respectful in giving props to Chael after the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Ha-ha, unbelievable that some people still can't give Sonnen his due. 

The lengths to which some of you go just to hate on a fighter is truly sad stuff.


----------



## capsal

that fight looked fake to me....silvas striking was bordeline sloppy and he wasnt trying to stuff the takedowns hard enough.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

no lesnar has because he has a meat head.


----------



## PayneTrain

I have never been this mad over a fight in my entire life, really sucks that chael lost after four rounds of complete domination. He even dropped him twice in the stand up!!! Even though I doubt it will happen this is far more deserving of an instant rematch then some of the more recent ones.


----------



## ciganobonesjone

marcthegame said:


> But andy won!!!


Yep my thoughts exactly... Although that wasn't the time to say that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

im just mad that sonne kept his hand out there. he should have just ate up the clock or stand up and just run away from silva just like silva as done to many opponents.


----------



## bimmu

Post fight press conference is starting


----------



## rabakill

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, unbelievable that some people still can't give Sonnen his due.
> 
> The lengths to which some of you go just to hate on a fighter is truly sad stuff.


Haters gonna hate. I say bring in GSP, scrap the stupid show and bring in somebody who will pass guard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

capsal said:


> that fight looked fake to me....silvas striking was bordeline sloppy and he wasnt trying to stuff the takedowns hard enough.


lol, I knew it was only a matter of time before someone called 'dive'. 

The mobsters who paid Anderson to take the fall are going to be right ticked!


----------



## ptw

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, unbelievable that some people still can't give Sonnen his due.
> 
> The lengths to which some of you go just to hate on a fighter is truly sad stuff.


All the respect he earned that fight he lost after he tried to play off that triangle on LIVE TELEVISION like a straight MAN BIZNITCH. 

WHOSE WITH ME!?


----------



## Sousa

Jeeze , he bowed in front of Chael, said Chael is a great fighter(wasn't translated properly to English) and yet people want him to kiss Chaels ass or something? Come on, you guys are getting way to crazy over this. I do think he was hurt, you can tell even in his stand up he didn't look that great, he looked slower so I think it is possible that he was hurt in that fight. He isn't making up any excuses, he won the fight either way


----------



## marcthegame

ciganobonesjone said:


> Yep my thoughts exactly... Although that wasn't the time to say that.


I know, but Silva looked bad tonight it could possible explained y. Mad props to Cheal but Anderson seemed off tonight. His striking was sloppy.


----------



## locnott

Mckeever said:


> You're a ******* punk man.
> 
> The p4p number one just got completely dominated for 4 and a half rounds and you still probably think hes untouchable and chael is a trash fighter. GTFO of here.


:thumb02:X 2 .


----------



## 420atalon

rabakill said:


> Bull f.ucking sh!t. I have to call it when I see it. less than a round to go and the fighter who was winning the entire fight makes one mistake and gets subbed. Silva got clowned and Chonnen showed us exactly what an elite wrestler will do to him. This was in no way similar to Carwin vs. Lesnar, at all. This was the #1 P4P getting dominated for 4 rounds then getting sh!t ass lucky, he knew it too, he wasn't even celebrating. If from that fight you inferred Silva wins most times against Sonnen you are a complete moron, for christs sake chael knocked him down twice with punches.


Its the exact same. Carwin was beating Lesnar far worse then Sonnen was beating Silva and the fight was nearly stopped. 

If this was Maia or Nogueira or someone like that who relies on BJJ everyone would be ecstatic with this outcome and the amazing comeback submission. Instead because Silva is known more for being a striker and because some people don't like him everyone wants an instant rematch just because he might lose.

Silva outclassed Sonnen the same way that Maia, Filho, Horn, Sobral and Griffin did. Sonnen needs better BJJ defense plain and simple or to find someway to finish fights. He isn't well rounded enough to be a great fighter.


----------



## JimmyJames

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, unbelievable that some people still can't give Sonnen his due.
> 
> The lengths to which some of you go just to hate on a fighter is truly sad stuff.


He fought a great fight against the best MMArtist around today but Sonnen is a submission magnet, which for a wrestler is just stupid. 

BJJ > Chael Sonnen


----------



## Leed

If someone deserves the title of "best chin in the game" after TONIGHT it's definately Roy Nelson! The dude survived 3 rounds with a top-notch HW kick-boxer in JDS and still kept comming despite being gassed and also dazed for some part of the fight.

But I have to agree, Andy too does have some chin, but it's not like it's a new discovery and besides, Sonnen isn't exactly known for putting guys down in the stand-up and nor on the ground.


----------



## Hawndo

Man I was really dissapointed Chael didn't get it since I was so sure he was on his way to a dominating win, but I was saying throughout the whole fight that having his arm like that was dodgy.

Nothing new but Chael REALLY needs to work in is sub defence.

props to Silva for an awesome finish.


----------



## ESPADA9

Well a MORAL victory doesn’t help your fight record and its MMA so you can NEVER letup.

I wonder if in both cases the fighters didn’t truly see themselves winning?

Both Chael and Shane did accomplish what no one else has been able to, expose the myth.


----------



## creepjacker

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, unbelievable that some people still can't give Sonnen his due.
> 
> The lengths to which some of you go just to hate on a fighter is truly sad stuff.


He was the one talking ridiculous crap before the fight, and once again, he lost to BJJ. I dont have to work to hate him, he makes its easy.


----------



## Sousa

Bonnar426 said:


> Yeah, but for 95% of that fight he looked like crap! He's trying to justify why he looked like crap and downplaying Sonnen's performance in the process. That's not any different then Thiago downplaying Rashad performance after there fight with his BS back problem excuse.


You only say that because you don't understand Portuguese. If you did you'd know what he said and he never once downplayed what Sonnen did in that fight with what he said. Rather the opposite but nothing ever gets translated 100% or you just don't listen


----------



## tyler90wm

I was going for Sonnen during the fight, but you have to admit that Silva was impressive to not be completely demoralized going into that 5th rd.


----------



## PayneTrain

No lol most of those shots didn't have that much power behind them. This does not change the fact the Anderson got owned for almost that entire fight. 

Hell he got droped twice in that fight by Sonnen on the feet and Sonnen is no power puncher.


----------



## dav35

Russow. Hands down :thumb02:


----------



## andromeda_68

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, unbelievable that some people still can't give Sonnen his due.
> 
> The lengths to which some of you go just to hate on a fighter is truly sad stuff.


the lengths that some people go to excuse lying and trying to cheat after losing is truly sad stuff. 

no one's doubting that if it went to decision sonnen would have won. he totally dominated. the reason people hate him is because he has no ethics in his sport. he's a liar, a WWE-style shit-talker, and a wannabe cheat. and always will be. that he's a grating asshole is the least of his sins.


----------



## SideWays222

420atalon said:


> Its the exact same. Carwin was beating Lesnar far worse then Sonnen was beating Silva and the fight was nearly stopped.
> 
> If this was Maia or Nogueira or someone like that who relies on BJJ everyone would be ecstatic with this outcome and the amazing comeback submission. Instead because Silva is known more for being a striker and because some people don't like him everyone wants an instant rematch just because he might lose.
> 
> Silva outclassed Sonnen the same way that Maia, Filho, Horn, Sobral and Griffin did. Sonnen needs better BJJ defense plain and simple or to find someway to finish fights. He isn't well rounded enough to be a great fighter.



Yes getting your ass kicked for 23 min = out classing the other person. Stfu.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ok every fighter has some sort of injury going to a fight, you always hear that no fighter is 100%, i just hope that ed soares wont get up on his high horse and say see anderson is the best and sonnen is a joke.


----------



## 420atalon

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, unbelievable that some people still can't give Sonnen his due.
> 
> The lengths to which some of you go just to hate on a fighter is truly sad stuff.


Same could be said about people not giving Silva his due.

Sonnen definitely went up a notch in my books after this fight, if he could learn some sub defense and ways to finish fights he would be nearly unstoppable.


----------



## Dayum

I seriously belive he had a rib injury, seriously u saw him today? thats not anderson silva in any way or shape.
I saw him hold his ribs in few different times through out the fight.. to say that hes lieing is just stupid, cuz anyone with a pair of eyes could of seen that wasnt anderson silva that was fighting, u really think he would lay on his back for 5 rounds without trying to heap-escape or in any other way? nah.. cheal did a good job today, but I would LOVE! to see them fight when anderson will be 100%.


----------



## xRoxaz

No, I think his chin is mediocre a wrestler like Sonnen tagged him a few times and he dropped, Im a huge Silva fan but I have to admit his standup isn't as crisp as I thought so and a few times I was worried he may go out. But yeah great fight, great ending.


----------



## LizaG

Don't care it went the other way....Well Done Chael!!! Total ownage!


----------



## sworddemon

A couple thoughts...

-Anderson got his ass kicked for 4 and a half rounds
-Anderson did NOT get lucky, he waited for an opening and took it, you don't accidently cinch on a triangle
-Chael deserves an instant rematch, which is pretty generous considering he tried to say he didn't tap


----------



## Halloway

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, unbelievable that some people still can't give Sonnen his due.
> 
> The lengths to which some of you go just to hate on a fighter is truly sad stuff.


Don't worry, incase you were wondering, you aren't being a hypocrite at all.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'd tend to say he backed up a good 99% of his 'ridiculous crap'.

But I'll leave you haters to your own devices... there's no reasoning with you. Not even a 4.5 round tooling of your golden boy is enough, so I've little doubt that I can sway you. Good night.


----------



## slugfest

Andersons chin is solid, but holy geez big country is a punching bag. How can a man take that many shots from Junior?


----------



## Inkdot

To tell the truth Andy looked like a shadow of his former self today. Not suprised at all when he mentioned the ribs.


----------



## Walker

Yeah Man! How can anyone who likes sports like an amazing late comeback? Those are soooo boring! :sarcastic12:


----------



## DanTheJu

I agree that Chael dominated the fight and had it in the bag until the one mistake, I can not agree that he has amazing ground and pound.

4.5 rounds of pounding on a guy and he looks like he didnt get into a fight and never really looked like he was hurt is not amazing ground and pound. It is highly effective on a score card, but when you can not defend submissions and your only game is to take a guy down and pitter pat him, its a bad combo platter!


----------



## Freiermuth

ptw said:


> All the respect he earned that fight he lost after he tried to play off that triangle on LIVE TELEVISION like a straight MAN BIZNITCH.
> 
> WHOSE WITH ME!?


Those heat of the moment things are just that...When you got no oxygen in your dome, you don't act right.

What he said after he regained composure earned him a lot in my books, no excuses, just that he came up short.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Halloway said:


> Don't worry, incase you were wondering, you aren't being a hypocrite at all.


It'd be hard to dub me a hypocrite, given I gave Silva his props the second he won the fight.

But you'd know that if you bothered to pay attention


----------



## Kodiac26170

Makes me sick. Sonnen whooped his ass!!!!


----------



## Inkdot

Żołdak;1239629 said:


> I imagine I'll get a flurry of Red Reputation, and hate for this thread, but I still think that this needs to be heard.
> 
> Am I the only one that is getting absolutely tired of these last second comeback finishes?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not bitter about Sonnen losing. Infact, Sonnen accomplished EXACTLY what I wanted him to accomplish tonight and exploit Anderson Silva and prove that Anderson is not the P4P fighter in the world. It sucks that Chael got lazy and had such poor BJJ defence. That was utter dominance from Sonnen until the very very end of the fight.
> 
> 
> We saw this happen with Carwin, who literally shat on Lesnar for 5 minutes when the fight should have been stopped around the 2 1/2 minute mark. Yes, I did just say that. That fight should have been stopped. Bring on the Red rep.
> 
> Who else is with me on this?


No, not really, every fight is different. Last second comebacks are part of the fight game, and always has been.


----------



## marcthegame

Damn so excited about the fight i forgot the ass whooping roy took. Roy reminded me of Homer when he became a boxer.


----------



## andromeda_68

SideWays222 said:


> Yes getting your ass kicked for 23 min = out classing the other person. Stfu.


he tapped. what's left to argue?

it doesn't matter if you dominate the entire fight up until you lose...when you lose, that's it. he tapped and then lied about it. defend a cheater all you want, doesn't change the facts....


----------



## creepjacker

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'd tend to say he backed up a good 99% of his 'ridiculous crap'.
> 
> But I'll leave you haters to your own devices... there's no reasoning with you. Not even a 4.5 round tooling of your golden boy is enough, so I've little doubt that I can sway you. Good night.


Really? Exactly what did he back up? He didnt beat a whole in his face, hell, Silva wasnt bleeding at all. He didnt beat him into retirement. He didnt leave the champ. The ONLY thing he made true on was he put him on his back, thats it.


----------



## LizaG

He could have left it till a bit later on though LOL, poor Chael. Has a great showing then Anderson p*sses on the only remaining positive Chael had from that fight LOL


----------



## Hawndo

It is exciting to watch, but in a fight where the apparent P4P king gets dominated, it is dissapointing to not see him take it home.


----------



## tap nap or snap

wow my heart has finally slowed.. let me say this i'm a massive anderson fan, and didn't give sonnen a chance.
not only that, but i dislike sonnen... 
he totally redeemed himself tonight and did just what he said he could. I give his skills 100% of my respect.

HOWEVER that cheat he pulled at the very end? he totally lost the respect he gained in my eyes. that was a really low down slimey thing he tried.

props to my favourite fighter for a great come from behind win.. he was setting up the sub for a long time.

I don't think sonnen tapped to the triangle, silva also had an arm bar and i suspect that's what made sonnen tap.

wow what a great fight


oh one other thing I have to rewatch to see if anderson does hold his rib in the 1st, if he came in with a rib injury it would explain the way that fight went... next time i hope he take it seriously and pulls out if he's that badly hurt


----------



## Dayum

DanTheJu said:


> I agree that Chael dominated the fight and had it in the bag until the one mistake, I can not agree that he has amazing ground and pound.
> 
> 4.5 rounds of pounding on a guy and he looks like he didnt get into a fight and never really looked like he was hurt is not amazing ground and pound. It is highly effective on a score card, but when you can not defend submissions and your only game is to take a guy down and pitter pat him, its a bad combo platter!


That is correct.
His ground shots did no damage.
silva was just injured or mind fucked i dont know.. he didnt even try to heap escape or anything.. weird shit..


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Leed said:


> If someone deserves the title of "best chin in the game" after TONIGHT it's definately Roy Nelson! The dude survived 3 rounds with a top-notch HW kick-boxer in JDS and still kept comming despite being gassed and also dazed for some part of the fight.


^^^ That! I couldn't believe Nelson was still standing! I've never ever been a Nelson fan, but after watching him come back from every one of those brutal uppercuts I sure am now!


On the count of Silva's chin. Sonnen seemed to have surprised the hell out of everyone when he staggered Silva with that solid...cross I think...including himself! 

Afterwards, in round 2, it looked like Silva was just letting him land shots to try and test his chin. And he seemed fine and lucid at all times to me. The second drop was claimed to be a slip, and it looked that way to me. All in all, his chin is still easily top 5, but definitely not #1.


----------



## moldy

Sonnen fought like a blanket. He didn't try any submission's. He tried to grind out a victory. Who cares if it was a last minute win. It's better to win like that, then go for a grind.


----------



## Rusko

Thanks god that CHael will be forgotten and we woun't hear from him, people proly woun't listen to what he says after some time. A W for Silva's record.

Yes I am hating on Chael. I had so much respect for him from round 1 until the end of 5th and then he blew it.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Don't you f*cking dare compare Sonnen vs Silva to Lesnar vs Carwin. It's an insult to Sonnen's performance.

PS: "Literally shat on Lesnar?" I must have missed that part.


----------



## Stryker9

*Alittle bugged*

I agree Sonnen has hurt himself in the past, but I'm kinda pissed about that ending. In slo-mo everyone's like yup he tapped !! At full speed it's one smack on AS's leg, and then Sonnen's head pops out immediately after. Sonnen should of flipped out in my opinion !! Rosenthal was practically in on the fight he was so close to them, and stops it on one leg tap !! How many times have we seen some poor bastard get a limb torn up, tapping like a mad man, and the ref is out to lunch !! I know I wasn't in there but I've been watching this stuff forever, and it seems the same in all sports....The one who is expected to win gets the extra help when it can most hurt the opposition !! That's my rant, Thanks


----------



## marcthegame

*I hate Chael Sonnen But*

Can't stand the guy and wanted him to lose tonight which he did. But if the UFC gives Vitor a title shot over his rematch I become a strike force fan. Don't get me wrong he did tap but that ass whooping he laid is more justify than what vitor did.


----------



## tyler90wm

The question is, do you guys think Silva drops in the P4P rankings?


----------



## 420atalon

Sonnen's punches weren't anything amazing, lots of pitter patter and a few decent shots but nothing with huge power. Best chin in the game is definitely Lesnar, no other human being could have Carwin landing clean full power shots to their chin and survive.


----------



## DanTheJu

Dayum said:


> That is correct.
> His ground shots did no damage.
> silva was just injured or mind fucked i dont know.. he didnt even try to heap escape or anything.. weird shit..


Just so you know, its not a heap escape! HIP!


----------



## andromeda_68

creepjacker said:


> Really? Exactly what did he back up? He didnt beat a whole in his face, hell, Silva wasnt bleeding at all. He didnt beat him into retirement. He didnt leave the champ. The ONLY thing he made true on was he put him on his back, thats it.


word. 

glad someone else noticed that silva came out lookin pretty and that sonnen was far more fucked up looking despite the massive difference in landing strikes :thumb02: hahahahahaha


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

SideWays222 said:


> Yes getting your ass kicked for 23 min = out classing the other person. Stfu.


outclassing a fighter for 23min doesnt mean shit if you dont walk away with the belt.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

creepjacker said:


> Really? Exactly what did he back up? He didnt beat a whole in his face, hell, Silva wasnt bleeding at all. He didnt beat him into retirement. He didnt leave the champ. The ONLY thing he made true on was he put him on his back, thats it.


CORRECT. CONVO OVER.


----------



## Thelegend

canadian don't bother, these guys are gonna only see that chael tried to play off the tap. SO FU**ING WHAT!!!!! AS got tooled, period. AS pulled the sub. period. Sonnen tried to continue in the moment and tried to play off the sub. period. ED SOARES (G) and CO. tried to play off AS pitiful performance with rib injury RIGHT AFTER HE WON.

SONNEN(R) is the real champ after that domination!! IMO


----------



## SniperVII

As they say in football, you gotta play all 4 quarters if you want to win


----------



## ciganobonesjone

Dayum said:


> That is correct.
> His ground shots did no damage.
> silva was just injured or mind fucked i dont know.. he didnt even try to heap escape or anything.. weird shit..


Sonnen doesn't have much power in his shots, that's the second fight in a row his faced looked worse than the guy who was under him for the whole fight. There was a hillarious moment in that fight when Silva traded elbows from the ground for punches on the top and Sonnen's face got destroyed from that.

I have to disagree about Silvas hip escapes ( if thats what you meant by heap) though. He did try many times, but Sonnen's top control was awesome.


----------



## creepjacker

ESPADA9 said:


> Well a MORAL victory doesn’t help your fight record and its MMA so you can NEVER letup.
> 
> I wonder if in both cases the fighters didn’t truly see themselves winning?
> 
> Both Chael and Shane did accomplish what no one else has been able to, expose the myth.


Or solidified it? The question with both fighter was how well they could take getting pounded on, and guess what, they both exceeded expectations.


----------



## Dayum

DanTheJu said:


> Just so you know, its not a heap escape! HIP!


LOL my english sux, bare with me


----------



## rabakill

420atalon said:


> Its the exact same. Carwin was beating Lesnar far worse then Sonnen was beating Silva and the fight was nearly stopped.
> 
> If this was Maia or Nogueira or someone like that who relies on BJJ everyone would be ecstatic with this outcome and the amazing comeback submission. Instead because Silva is known more for being a striker and because some people don't like him everyone wants an instant rematch just because he might lose.
> 
> Silva outclassed Sonnen the same way that Maia, Filho, Horn, Sobral and Griffin did. Sonnen needs better BJJ defense plain and simple or to find someway to finish fights. He isn't well rounded enough to be a great fighter.


blah blah, you can't see reality past your nuthuggery. The odds on the Lesnar fight were way different, lesnar was not p4p best mma fighter in the world, Lesnar was not on the longest win streak of all time, there was not huge hype, and Lesnar did not get beaten for 4 and a half rounds. 

Should I go on? ok,

Lesnar and Carwin did not have a huge feud prefight, Lesnar did not pull a sub in the last round of the fight, Chonnen was not gassed as was Carwin

Shall I go on? ok, you freaking nuthugging moron,

Lesnar subbed someone for the first time, Anderson is a BJJ black belt who has subbed people before. Lesnar's primary strength, was also Carwin's strength, Chonnen's strength was Anderson's weakness. 

The only thing similar is that both fighters faced adversity, except one didn't get sh!tass lucky when his opponent made a small technical mistake in the final round.

I repeat, you are an idiot, a nuthugger who doesn't know mma from a f.ucking duck humping a frog, that is all.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

creepjacker said:


> Really? Exactly what did he back up? He didnt beat a whole in his face, hell, Silva wasnt bleeding at all. He didnt beat him into retirement. He didnt leave the champ. The ONLY thing he made true on was he put him on his back, thats it.


My God man, he dominated the fight. Anderson's not being bloody doesn't mean he didn't get schooled. I'd go as far as to say that Chael exposed the myth and robbed Silva of his mystique. How can someone have such obvious holes in his game yet still be considered P4P best? I know, I know... he won... which makes the boo-boos all better, and completely erases everything Chael did in that fight. I get how the Anderson Silva fans think. 

Chael dominated Silva. Chael showed the MMA fans who the tougher fighter is. There's another big dog in the UFC's MW yard, and Silva's getting unbelievably lucky with a last minute submission isn't going to erase or change any of this. Sonnen made good on many of his promises. And whilst he ultimately fell short, don't for one second think Silva had it worked out the whole time, or that he was always too damn good. Silva didn't win this fight. Sonnen lost it.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

Thelegend said:


> canadian don't bother, these guys are gonna only see that chael tried to play off the tap. SO FU**ING WHAT!!!!! AS got tooled, period. AS pulled the sub. period. Sonnen tried to continue in the moment and tried to play off the sub. period. ED SOARES (G) and CO. tried to play off AS pitiful performance with rib injury RIGHT AFTER HE WON.
> 
> SONNEN(R) is the real champ after that domination!! IMO


Sonnen is a loser and liar. Get over your self.


----------



## PayneTrain

moldy said:


> Sonnen fought like a blanket. He didn't try any submission's. He tried to grind out a victory. Who cares if it was a last minute win. It's better to win like that, then go for a grind.


Good god you're stupid. Just because he didn't try any submissions it means he was a blanket.:sarcastic12: He was actively punching and controlling Silva almost every single second of that fight up until the submission. 

Thats the most active and deadly blanket I have ever seen!


----------



## Toxic

420atalon said:


> Its the exact same. Carwin was beating Lesnar far worse then Sonnen was beating Silva and the fight was nearly stopped.
> 
> If this was Maia or Nogueira or someone like that who relies on BJJ everyone would be ecstatic with this outcome and the amazing comeback submission. Instead because Silva is known more for being a striker and because some people don't like him everyone wants an instant rematch just because he might lose.
> 
> Silva outclassed Sonnen the same way that Maia, Filho, Horn, Sobral and Griffin did. Sonnen needs better BJJ defense plain and simple or to find someway to finish fights. He isn't well rounded enough to be a great fighter.


NO the first round was like Lesnar/Carwin. The difference is that Lesnar took down Carwin and set up the submission. Anderson got dominated for 4 1/2 rounds (3 and half more than Brock) and got caught in a triangle from the bottom. They are nothing alike.


----------



## xRoxaz

*Great respect to Chael*

I think after that fight he's won me over as a fan, I think it was hilarious the stuff he said about Anderson before the fight then it got just plain rediculous, and then he did what he claimed just not win. After the fight he seemed like a great person too as he hugged Silva and he also touched gloves with him which I was surprised.

I think Chael has proven to be a great fighter who plays with his opponents mentally, but I know he has respect for them.

After watching the post conference I dont see how anyone can dislike Chael, he clearly said that he believes Anderson was hurt and not 100%, and he expected tougher resistance from him, but in the end the better guy won which is Anderson.


----------



## marcthegame

Stryker9 said:


> I agree Sonnen has hurt himself in the past, but I'm kinda pissed about that ending. In slo-mo everyone's like yup he tapped !! At full speed it's one smack on AS's leg, and then Sonnen's head pops out immediately after. Sonnen should of flipped out in my opinion !! Rosenthal was practically in on the fight he was so close to them, and stops it on one leg tap !! How many times have we seen some poor bastard get a limb torn up, tapping like a mad man, and the ref is out to lunch !! I know I wasn't in there but I've been watching this stuff forever, and it seems the same in all sports....The one who is expected to win gets the extra help when it can most hurt the opposition !! That's my rant, Thanks


Did u see how Fedor Tapped, pretty much the same way. Chael did one hell of a job just came up short.


----------



## SideWays222

NoSlickRemarks said:


> Sonnen is a loser and liar. Get over your self.


Sonnen is the more dominant fighter. Chael wants a rematch alot more then Silva want its. I guarantee it.


----------



## bmo37

He was 25secs away from greatness. I feel for the guy but that's the fight game over in a flash.


----------



## 420atalon

Dayum said:


> That is correct.
> His ground shots did no damage.
> silva was just injured or mind fucked i dont know.. he didnt even try to heap escape or anything.. weird shit..


This whole fight Silva was looking for chances to submit Sonnen. Part of his plan included baiting Sonnen by just laying there and letting Sonnen get comfortable, tired and out of position. If Silva would have instead tried constantly to escape he would have just ran himself out of gas and probably wouldn't have been able to escape anyways(Sonnen has pretty darn good top control).


----------



## Halloway

Stryker9 said:


> I agree Sonnen has hurt himself in the past, but I'm kinda pissed about that ending. In slo-mo everyone's like yup he tapped !! At full speed it's one smack on AS's leg, and then Sonnen's head pops out immediately after. Sonnen should of flipped out in my opinion !! Rosenthal was practically in on the fight he was so close to them, and stops it on one leg tap !! How many times have we seen some poor bastard get a limb torn up, tapping like a mad man, and the ref is out to lunch !! I know I wasn't in there but I've been watching this stuff forever, and it seems the same in all sports....The one who is expected to win gets the extra help when it can most hurt the opposition !! That's my rant, Thanks


So you're ranting because Sonnen tapped....and the fight was stopped? Lol. Go watch another sport.


----------



## slugfest

Stryker9 said:


> I agree Sonnen has hurt himself in the past, but I'm kinda pissed about that ending. In slo-mo everyone's like yup he tapped !! At full speed it's one smack on AS's leg, and then Sonnen's head pops out immediately after. Sonnen should of flipped out in my opinion !! Rosenthal was practically in on the fight he was so close to them, and stops it on one leg tap !! How many times have we seen some poor bastard get a limb torn up, tapping like a mad man, and the ref is out to lunch !! I know I wasn't in there but I've been watching this stuff forever, and it seems the same in all sports....The one who is expected to win gets the extra help when it can most hurt the opposition !! That's my rant, Thanks


A tap is a tap! One, two, Three taps, doesn't matter. Can you imagine the injuries if the refs let it go after one tap? He cleary tapped once, I think it may have been two taps, but whatever, Silva let the triangle go loose after the tap and thats how Sonnen got out or he would have been stuck until passing out.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

SideWays222 said:


> Sonnen is the more dominant fighter. Chael wants a rematch alot more then Silva want its. I guarantee it.


Who won? Just answer.


----------



## Freiermuth

AS has a great chin, I don't think this fight did him any justice though considering Sonnen doesn't put a lot into his punches.

Shogun has the best chin, I can't recall him even being rocked.


----------



## rabakill

420atalon said:


> This whole fight Silva was looking for chances to submit Sonnen. Part of his plan included baiting Sonnen by just laying there and letting Sonnen get comfortable, tired and out of position. If Silva would have instead tried constantly to escape he would have just ran himself out of gas and probably wouldn't have been able to escape anyways(Sonnen has pretty darn good top control).


oh.... right.... so he meant to get his ass handed to him for four rounds from his back, I totally missed that. It had nothing to do with Chonnen completely outclassing Anderson for 4 rounds, the old get your ass kicked and luck out, I forgot about that one. God you are stupid.

And I'd rather be an asshole than an idiot, so go ahead, bring on the neg reps, I love it.


----------



## SideWays222

I was always a sonnen fan and had him winning this fight by UD. Imo he still left the winner... i want a rematch immediately. If anyone deserves it, it is Chael Sonnen. Everyone had him counted out and he proved everyone wrong. 

WAR CHAEL!!


----------



## ciganobonesjone

Thelegend said:


> canadian don't bother, these guys are gonna only see that chael tried to play off the tap. SO FU**ING WHAT!!!!! AS got tooled, period. AS pulled the sub. period. Sonnen tried to continue in the moment and tried to play off the sub. period. ED SOARES (G) and CO. tried to play off AS pitiful performance with rib injury RIGHT AFTER HE WON.
> 
> SONNEN(R) is the real champ after that domination!! IMO


He's the real champ because he won the fight ohhhh i get it. You're just as much of a fan-boy as anyone. In the end AS won because he submitted Chael Sonnen. That's like saying a basketball doesn't win a game because of a last minute shot, or a boxer doesn't win because of a knockout. 

Submissions aren't lucky, they are set up. AS hit him with a hell of a right hand that dazed sonnen, then secured his arm, that cinced in a triangle choke, and then locked in an armbar. To deny that as a victory is silly and something the " Fanboys" you are trying to diss do all the time. As won using BJJ. Period. If chael had won you wouldn't have seen me say " this is bullshit AS is the true champion chael just used wrestling." 

Sonnen did a fantastic job, much better than i thought, and he won my respect. He should be proud of himself. DId he win? No. So at the end of the night is he the better man? no. Like he said himself, he came up short. No need to start this Sonnen is the real champ bullshit.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

most of you silva fans are worse than fedor fans, chael deserves way more respect then you ass' are giving him


----------



## Thelegend

420atalon said:


> This whole fight Silva was looking for chances to submit Sonnen. *Part of his plan included baiting Sonnen by just laying there and letting Sonnen get comfortable*, tired and out of position. If Silva would have instead tried constantly to escape he would have just ran himself out of gas and probably wouldn't have been able to escape anyways(Sonnen has pretty darn good top control).


he must have employed Robbie Lawler to get his game plan set up:sarcastic12:


----------



## enceledus

why would anyone give Silva the title as best chin in MMA? he got his ass beat, but he didn't eat huge shots.


----------



## marcthegame

I still hate his ass, but i respect him now. Man i would hate to be him right now tho.


----------



## Halloway

Canadian Psycho said:


> My God man, he dominated the fight. Anderson's not being bloody doesn't mean he didn't get schooled. I'd go as far as to say that Chael exposed the myth and robbed Silva of his mystique. How can someone have such obvious holes in his game yet still be considered P4P best? I know, I know... he won... which makes the boo-boos all better, and completely erases everything Chael did in that fight. I get how the Anderson Silva fans think.
> 
> Chael dominated Silva. Chael showed the MMA fans who the tougher fighter is. There's another big dog in the UFC's MW yard, and Silva's getting unbelievably lucky with a last minute submission isn't going to erase or change any of this. Sonnen made good on many of his promises. And whilst he ultimately fell short, don't for one second think Silva had it worked out the whole time, or that he was always too damn good. Silva didn't win this fight. Sonnen lost it.


 Im starting to think you are PheelGoodInc, only he can be this blatantly retarded.


----------



## Dayum

420atalon said:


> This whole fight Silva was looking for chances to submit Sonnen. Part of his plan included baiting Sonnen by just laying there and letting Sonnen get comfortable, tired and out of position. If Silva would have instead tried constantly to escape he would have just ran himself out of gas and probably wouldn't have been able to escape anyways(Sonnen has pretty darn good top control).


If you see something doesnt work for 4 rounds, u'd keep doing it? like really?
he was injured.. the only sub attampts was the kimura, and 2 triangles, in a 5 rounder, injury + tons of smack talk by opponent can **** ur mind up ontop of the injury


----------



## SideWays222

NoSlickRemarks said:


> Who won? Just answer.


Silva won. Who got their ass handed to themselves for 23min??? Who got rocked when they were supposed to be far superior in the striking aspect?? Silva is lucky he won that fight you know it and HE knows it. 2 more minutes and Chael would have the belt.


----------



## bmo37

I don't know about that submissions can be setup, opportunity, or errors in opponents judgment.


----------



## creepjacker

rabakill said:


> oh.... right.... so he meant to get his ass handed to him for four rounds from his back, I totally missed that. It had nothing to do with Chonnen completely outclassing Anderson for 4 rounds, the old get your ass kicked and luck out, I forgot about that one. God you are stupid.
> 
> And I'd rather be an asshole than an idiot, so go ahead, bring on the neg reps, I love it.


Someone must not have seen a Royce Gracie fight before.


----------



## ciganobonesjone

bmo37 said:


> I don't know about that sumissions can be setup, oppertunity, or errors in opponents judgement.


So Silvas big right hand that stopped sonnen in his track didn't have anything to do with him securing that arm. Silva stopped his concentration for a second, and finished sonnen. Something Sonnen couldn't do when he had AS seriously hurt twice.


----------



## Dayum

rabakill said:


> oh.... right.... so he meant to get his ass handed to him for four rounds from his back, I totally missed that. It had nothing to do with Chonnen completely outclassing Anderson for 4 rounds, the old get your ass kicked and luck out, I forgot about that one. God you are stupid.
> 
> And I'd rather be an asshole than an idiot, so go ahead, bring on the neg reps, I love it.


i know dude.. some ppl are messed up dont bother with them..


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Halloway said:


> Im starting to think you are PheelGoodInc, only he can be this blatantly retarded.


Whatever helps you to feel like a big boy :thumb03:

Funny how you have nothing constructive to offer, other than childish, one dimensional comments. More or less speaks for itself.


----------



## Leed

lmao, this is hilarious. When Brock gets dominated for the first round and pulls out a sub in the 2nd round, all the Brock haters yell that Carwin should've been the champ, but the referee didn't stop the fight. Now, when us, people who have nothing agaist Sonnen, try to give him props for DOMINATING THE POUND FOR POUND BEST FIGHTER IN THE WORLD FOR 4 ROUNDS, when there were almost no non-Sonnen fans who thought he could even win a one single round, everyone is backing up Silva.


----------



## Calibretto9

Mannnnn!!! What a fun fight. I really enjoyed that. Got to see one of if not the most dominant fighter in UFC history really pushed to his limits.

I was super impressed with Chael - The guy dominated 4 1/2 rounds. That being said, I was really, really surprised he tapped. For having all the guts that he does, I'm surprised he didn't wait the choke out and see if he couldn't slip out. Worst case scenario in that situation is you go unconscious, which for those who have been choked out know, it's really not the worst thing ever. I thought he would've held on. Holding out and possibly escaping could've won him the belt. Still though, absolutely dominant performance.

That all being said, grats to Silva. I did notice him grabbing at his ribs at the end of the first round, which I found odd. The guy held on, dug deep and got the win. As much as people want to argue what could've happened, the fact is Anderson had 25 minutes to finish the fight and he did. Doesn't matter if he got it in the first minute or the last - the man finished his opponent. Well done - It's why you're the champ Anderson!

Also, I can't WAIT for the rematch. I'd buy that in a heartbeat and bet on Chael this time around.


----------



## rabakill

creepjacker said:


> Someone must not have seen a Royce Gracie fight before.


where he wins by submission in the first round against someone who has no ground game or where he gets TKOed by a wrestler in the first round? I mean, if you're going to make analogies to be witty and condescending at least they need to make sense, christ.


----------



## 420atalon

Toxic said:


> NO the first round was like Lesnar/Carwin. The difference is that Lesnar took down Carwin and set up the submission. Anderson got dominated for 4 1/2 rounds (3 and half more than Brock) and got caught in a triangle from the bottom. They are nothing alike.


Come on toxic. Very similar fights. Both fighters were dominated and then came back to win in large part because their opponents tired themselves out. Sure there are minor differences but imo Carwin has a much better reason for a rematch then Sonnen. Carwin arguably should have won his fight(I think the ref made the right call but the fight could have been stopped). 

Tonights fight was no different then Duffee beating the crap out of Russow and then getting caught. Should Duffee get an instant rematch for that? Should Nog have had instant rematches in a bunch of his fight that he was dominated and then pulled out a submission?

Tonight was a classic case of BJJ vs a superior fighter in the other aspects of the game. The only reason everyone has a problem with the outcome is because they wanted to see Silva lose and get knocked off his pedestal after his last few performances. 

Every knowledgeable fan knew Silva's weakness would be a wrestler but that he has pretty darn good BJJ. I don't get why people are so surprised that a wrestler who is known for bad submission defense got caught.


----------



## Thelegend

ciganobonesjone said:


> He's the real champ because he won the fight ohhhh i get it.* You're just as much of a fan-boy as anyone.* In the end AS won because he submitted Chael Sonnen. That's like saying a basketball doesn't win a game because of a last minute shot, or a boxer doesn't win because of a knockout.
> 
> Submissions aren't lucky, they are set up. AS hit him with a hell of a right hand that dazed sonnen, then secured his arm, that cinced in a triangle choke, and then locked in an armbar. To deny that as a victory is silly and something the " Fanboys" you are trying to diss do all the time. As won using BJJ. Period. If chael had won you wouldn't have seen me say " this is bullshit AS is the true champion chael just used wrestling."
> 
> Sonnen did a fantastic job, much better than i thought, and he won my respect. He should be proud of himself. DId he win? No. So at the end of the night is he the better man? no. Like he said himself, he came up short. No need to start this Sonnen is the real champ bullshit.


a fan boy that had AS winning the fight?:sarcastic12:

he is the better man IMO. Why you tools keep asking who won the fight? Machida won that first fight right?:sarcastic12:

before you quote, check what im responding to. Silva won, but what unbiased fan is gonna sit back and say Silva beat Sonnen? If anything Chael beat himself by getting choked at the end and not defending himself enough against the sub.


----------



## ciganobonesjone

Calibretto9 said:


> Mannnnn!!! What a fun fight. I really enjoyed that. Got to see one of if not the most dominant fighter in UFC history really pushed to his limits.
> 
> I was super impressed with Chael - The guy dominated 4 1/2 rounds. That being said, I was really, really surprised he tapped. For having all the guts that he does, I'm surprised he didn't wait the choke out and see if he couldn't slip out. Worst case scenario in that situation is you go unconscious, which for those who have been choked out know, it's really not the worst thing ever. I thought he would've held on. Holding out and possibly escaping could've won him the belt. Still though, absolutely dominant performance.
> 
> That all being said, grats to Silva. I did notice him grabbing at his ribs at the end of the first round, which I found odd. The guy held on, dug deep and got the win. As much as people want to argue what could've happened, the fact is Anderson had 25 minutes to finish the fight and he did. Doesn't matter if he got it in the first minute or the last - the man finished his opponent. Well done - It's why you're the champ Anderson!
> 
> Also, I can't WAIT for the rematch. I'd buy that in a heartbeat and bet on Chael this time around.


My thoughts exactly, its too bad not enough people can give two fighters credit.

And bring on the rematch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

marcthegame said:


> I become a strike force fan.


Let's not be too rash


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

SideWays222 said:


> Silva won. Who got their ass handed to themselves for 23min??? Who got rocked when they were supposed to be far superior in the striking aspect?? Silva is lucky he won that fight you know it and HE knows it. 2 more minutes and Chael would have the belt.


Who has the belt? Ok, stop talking.


----------



## Piros

After tonight we should be talking about nelson's chin that dude took some bombs!


----------



## Crester

I hate Sonnen with every ounce of my body... but I too have got to be honest. He did a really good job with tonight's fight. He completely dominated Silva for over 4 rounds. I was in shock with what I saw. I don't think Silva expected Sonnen to perform that well either. Sonnen looked to be on his way to becoming champion!


----------



## OHKO

I hope Chael gets his rematch soon. One of the best fights I have witnessed. Won me over as a fan after his fight with Marquardt, and I knew he was good, but I didn't expect him to dominate Silva for 4 and a half rounds. Definitely excited to see the rematch. Chael might pull it off.


----------



## creepjacker

The fact is, Sonnen lost the same way he always does. He doesn't evolve. It doesn't matter what he does the rest of the fight, because he still lost. He couldn't hurt Silva, all he could do was lay there and play paddy cake. Silva did exactly what so many BJJ blackbelts do when in that situation, waiting for the opening.


----------



## ciganobonesjone

Thelegend said:


> a fan boy that had AS winning the fight?:sarcastic12:
> 
> he is the better man IMO. Why you tools keep asking who won the fight? Machida won that first fight right?:sarcastic12:
> 
> before you quote, check what im responding to. Silva won, but what unbiased fan is gonna sit back and say Silva beat Sonnen? If anything Chael beat himself by getting choked at the end and not defending himself enough against the sub.


I wasn't calling you a fan-boy, i was saying your logic was making you sound like one. In the end, i just disagree with what your saying.

I agree that Sonnen was dominating the fight. But i don't agree that HE lost it. Silva won that fight. He clocked Sonnen with a right hand from the bottom that stunned him for an instant, and seized that oppurtunity by securing a triangle and then an armbar as well.

Sonnen had two oppurtunites to finish a seriously hurt Silva and didn't.

Because of Silva taking advantage of his oppurtunity i think HE WON it.

But I agree to disagree.


----------



## Thelegend

NoSlickRemarks said:


> Who has the belt? Ok, stop talking.


who bowed in front of the man that beat his A$$? Ok, stop posting.


----------



## rabakill

420atalon said:


> Tonight was a classic case of BJJ vs a superior fighter in the other aspects of the game. The only reason everyone has a problem with the outcome is because they wanted to see Silva lose and get knocked off his pedestal after his last few performances.


Wrong, but keep dreaming. People are just pissed that a guaranteed win slipped out of a fighters hands in the last few minutes of the fight in what would have been a major upset. I could really care less about Anderson and his pedestal, both Chael and Anderson act like arrogant douchebags, but who cares, this isn't the Ultimate Nice Guy, this is the UFC and we are pissed a guy who outclassed his opponent for 4 rounds gets absolutely zero respect, so go drink another beer and fantasize about Anderson Silva.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

NoSlickRemarks said:


> Who has the belt? Ok, stop talking.


please go to another forum you are quite irritating


----------



## enceledus

Piros said:


> After tonight we should be talking about nelson's chin that dude took some bombs!


Truth... mad respect to Chael and Nelson... zero to Anderson.


----------



## creepjacker

rabakill said:


> where he wins by submission in the first round against someone who has no ground game or where he gets TKOed by a wrestler in the first round? I mean, if you're going to make analogies to be witty and condescending at least they need to make sense, christ.


Again, someone hasn't seen a Royce Gracie fight before. This is typical BJJ again that style of fighting.


----------



## BrutalKO

michelangelo said:


> A fine choice in beverage.


...Thanks man... WOW! Does Nelson have a chin? Santos teed-off with punches and Roy ate em'. JDS was throwin' mean uppercuts. Nelson impressed me after taking those rocket fists. Dos Santos was lookin' a little gased. Roy has a serious chin. Nelson is no Joke. 
...Randy Couture nice interview. Humble personified. Best person to represent MMA against Boxer.
...Matt Hughes, great left hook. Still has game. What an amazing choke by the Hall of Famer. It looked like a reverse triangle choke! 
...Guida is so cool for the sport. Dos Anjos was lighting Clay up until he got that big takedown. Guida is a fireball. Anjos had his jaw busted up. Cool Clay!
...Struve had the comeback of the night. Big combination with that final right hand- game over. Gotta watch that serious reach no matter bad you're winnin'
...Wrestling 101 by Jon Fitch. No legkicks from Thiago. Fitch dominated. 
...MAN! Sonnen backed up his smack! Anderson has* NEVER* been dominated like that. All 4 rounds! Silva was in survival mode *THE WHOLE FIGHT!!! * We've never seen that. Maybe all that trashtalk got to Anderson...or Chael is really that good. I tend to believe Chael is just flat out good. Never seen Anderson eat so many flush shots. That last minute triangle was SO CLOSE! One good tap...like Fedorish. Silva got very lucky. I think easily we can all agree on that. I say rematch. Very interesting outcomes...


----------



## hatedcellphones

I'm glad Silva won... I'm not really happy with how it happened though. I mean that was just barely a tap from Sonnen. And this is coming from someone who really wanted Anderson to win. Sonnen completely dominated him for about four and a half rounds. It almost looked like he was going to fight his way through the submission too after the "tap." Like he didn't even realize he had tapped. 

I think this calls for an immediate rematch. I don't think Silva took Sonnen seriously enough (Much like the majority of this forum.) I would love to see a more motivated Anderson Silva against a Chael Sonnen that's thirsty for revenge.


----------



## Crester

marcthegame said:


> I still hate his ass, but i respect him now. Man i would hate to be him right now tho.


I feel the same way. I still hate Sonnen and think he's a douche. But he put on a great performance tonight. He did much better than I expected. He was "this close" to becoming Champion...


----------



## rabakill

creepjacker said:


> Again, someone hasn't seen a Royce Gracie fight before. This is typical BJJ again that style of fighting.


Seriously, are you retarded?


----------



## slugfest

Calibretto9 said:


> Mannnnn!!! What a fun fight. I really enjoyed that. Got to see one of if not the most dominant fighter in UFC history really pushed to his limits.
> 
> I was super impressed with Chael - The guy dominated 4 1/2 rounds. That being said, I was really, really surprised he tapped. For having all the guts that he does, I'm surprised he didn't wait the choke out and see if he couldn't slip out. Worst case scenario in that situation is you go unconscious, which for those who have been choked out know, it's really not the worst thing ever. I thought he would've held on. Holding out and possibly escaping could've won him the belt. Still though, absolutely dominant performance.
> 
> That all being said, grats to Silva. I did notice him grabbing at his ribs at the end of the first round, which I found odd. The guy held on, dug deep and got the win. As much as people want to argue what could've happened, the fact is Anderson had 25 minutes to finish the fight and he did. Doesn't matter if he got it in the first minute or the last - the man finished his opponent. Well done - It's why you're the champ Anderson!
> 
> Also, I can't WAIT for the rematch. I'd buy that in a heartbeat and bet on Chael this time around.


You pretty much summed it up perfectly! Chael beat the crap out of Silva, but Silva got the winning sub. What else can be said of the fight?


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

Thelegend said:


> who bowed in front of the man that beat his A$$? Ok, stop posting.


Who may "move on"? Ok, stop living.


----------



## Dayum

Thelegend said:


> who bowed in front of the man that beat his A$$? Ok, stop posting.


lol anderson bowed to franklin too after he made his face look like a michaelangelo painting, whats your point? :confused03:


----------



## Hawndo

I always thought he was funny, like a WWE heel, but I always thought he was goign to get tooled in this and was just trying to get this fight relevant. Man he changed myopinion, it was a legit loss no questions but damn did he show what hes got.

He also dead on confirmed what he doesn't have, get some sub defence for the love of God!


----------



## jongurley

rabakill said:


> Bull f.ucking sh!t. I have to call it when I see it. less than a round to go and the fighter who was winning the entire fight makes one mistake and gets subbed. Silva got clowned and Chonnen showed us exactly what an elite wrestler will do to him. This was in no way similar to Carwin vs. Lesnar, at all. This was the #1 P4P getting dominated for 4 rounds then getting sh!t ass lucky, he knew it too, he wasn't even celebrating. If from that fight you inferred Silva wins most times against Sonnen you are a complete moron, for christs sake chael knocked him down twice with punches.




Who got the win????????? thats why this is mma,,,, War ANDY<< the champ


----------



## hatedcellphones

I think he won me over with this fight. Before I thought he was just another loudmouth trying to hype up the fight, but he really took it to Anderson. I say immediate rematch as well. I need a less controversial victory than that.


----------



## Halloway

*The respect should go to Silva, not Sonnen.*

Anderson neglected his doctors advice to drop from the fight with a serious rib injury, to go on and win another amazing title defense. 

All Chael has done is make the entire MMA community look like full-blown retards while he spouts his ridiculous trash talk. Armstrong gave himself cancer? Really? And then to go on and deny it just like he denied tapping out on live TV, what a joke. If you can't finish a fighter whose injured when he steps in the Octagon then you don't deserve to be champion.


----------



## bmo37

ciganobonesjone said:


> So Silvas big right hand that stopped sonnen in his track didn't have anything to do with him securing that arm. Silva stopped his concentration for a second, and finished sonnen. Something Sonnen couldn't do when he had AS seriously hurt twice.


I could care less who won this fight, but honestly Chael had been making that same mistake all fight long and Anderson wasn't able to capitalize on it earlier. I don't think anderson really stunned Chael to get that submission more that it was a last ditch effort and a error in judgment by Chael allowing wrist control while having his upper body stretched out (seems like he got lazy or just gased figuring he had it in the bag at that point).


----------



## Stryker9

*Easy now*

I dvr'd the bitch, and rewatched it at full speed, and Rosenthal coulda gave Sonnen a bit more time. In my first post I said, How many guys have been hurt cuz they're tapping like mad....It's obvious, they're done, they're tapping ! Sonnen just deserved to go to sleep, or Really TAP OUT ! Especially after completely controlling Anderson like that.


----------



## 420atalon

rabakill said:


> Wrong, but keep dreaming. People are just pissed that a guaranteed win slipped out of a fighters hands in the last few minutes of the fight in what would have been a major upset. I could really care less about Anderson and his pedestal, both Chael and Anderson act like arrogant douchebags, but who cares, this isn't the Ultimate Nice Guy, this is the UFC and we are pissed a guy who outclassed his opponent for 4 rounds gets absolutely zero respect, so go drink another beer and fantasize about Anderson Silva.


How was that a guaranteed win??? Maybe Sonnen thought that too and thats why he screwed up and put himself into a bad position.

Nothing is a guaranteed win until your opponent is KOed, submitted or the judges have given their decisions. Especially when fighting a guy like Silva who is dangerous both on his feet and on the ground.


----------



## creepjacker

rabakill said:


> Seriously, are you retarded?


No, I've watching UFC since 2. I've seen Royce sit there and take a beating, only to snatch an arm or a leg up as soon as his opponent would leave it open, several times.

Maybe you are the one that is retarded?


----------



## Guy Incognito

uncle chael is GONNA GETTING PAID!!!


----------



## Iuanes

People gonna hate either way.

I don't think anyone is in the position to judge Sonnen after what happened. Does anybody here really have any idea what is going in someone's head when they get choked/ knocked out? Especially in a championship fight you are winning against the greatest fighter on the planet?

I get it. You don't have to like Sonnen as a person, but people take an example of poor character and use it as a reason to defame his fighting will and ability. Which is bullshit of course.

Sonnen brought it to Silva in a way no one has done before. He deserves immense praise for his efforts.

Likewise, you have to respect Silva's character. He never gave up and his will was never broken. He was losing but always looking to win, and he finally did. A true champion and a redeeming performance after the Maia debacle.


----------



## Hawndo

A tap is a tap, Silva won legit.


----------



## enceledus

as soon as I saw the title to this thread I knew you were a noob.... sigh.


----------



## rabakill

jongurley said:


> Who got the win????????? thank you ass hole,


that's all you have to say? Really? As if I forgot, we all know who won, but for some reason or another you can't see what happened for 4 rounds.



creepjacker said:


> No, I've watching UFC since 2. I've seen Royce sit there and take a beating, only to snatch an arm or a leg up as soon as his opponent would leave it open, several times.
> 
> Maybe you are the one that is retarded?


Lol, yeah good for you, I've seen every one of his fights too, I guess you can't comprehend a sentence, read it again dumbass.


----------



## ciganobonesjone

Man, even as an AS fan, and someone who thinks that AS won that fight, some of these responses from AS fans are getting me annoyed.

Can't people enjoy an amazing night of fights without bitching or making excuses. The truth is, we'll never know if Silva was injured, or if Sonnen just made a simple mistake, or if AS's bjj is too much for Chaels wrestling until the rematch.

Until then it is speculation. But man that rematch is gonna be fun.


----------



## Hawndo

enceledus said:


> as soon as I saw the title to this thread I knew you were a noob.... sigh.


I don't really like being a X2 poster,

but X2.


----------



## dtreidjr

Halloway said:


> Anderson neglected his doctors advice to drop from the fight with a serious rib injury, to go on and win another amazing title defense.
> 
> All Chael has done is make the entire MMA community look like full-blown retards while he spouts his ridiculous trash talk. Armstrong gave himself cancer? Really? And then to go on and deny it just like he denied tapping out on live TV, what a joke. If you can't finish a fighter whose injured when he steps in the Octagon then you don't deserve to be champion.


Hands down, this is the dumbest thing I've read on here.

If you call that title defense "amazing" you need to get in to watching bowling or something else.


----------



## PayneTrain

Halloway said:


> Anderson neglected his doctors advice to drop from the fight with a serious rib injury, to go on and win another amazing title defense.
> 
> All Chael has done is make the entire MMA community look like full-blown retards while he spouts his ridiculous trash talk. Armstrong gave himself cancer? Really? And then to go on and deny it just like he denied tapping out on live TV, what a joke. If you can't finish a fighter whose injured when he steps in the Octagon then you don't deserve to be champion.


:thumbsdown:

*NO*


----------



## rean1mator

hardly, sonnen has the best gnp in mma and he showed it tonight. did you even watch the fight and see the punches and elbows he threw on top of silva for 4 rounds? he's the most active ground fighter today.


moldy said:


> Sonnen fought like a blanket. He didn't try any submission's. He tried to grind out a victory. Who cares if it was a last minute win. It's better to win like that, then go for a grind.


----------



## jongurley

rabakill said:


> that's all you have to say? Really? As if I forgot, we all know who won, but for some reason or another you can't see what happened for 4 rounds.


I don't know were you got that from,,???????? Everyone including Rogan and everyone had Sonnen winning ,, they were saying "he done what he said he was going to do" and I called it just like someone else said a minute ago,, I saw how tired Sonnen was getting and I said Silva will knock him out start of the 5th or sub him ,,, and BINGO..


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

chael put on a hell of a fight, sucks that anderson finally decided to put that black belt to good use


----------



## Piros

Inkdot said:


> To tell the truth Andy looked like a shadow of his former self today. Not suprised at all when he mentioned the ribs.


What fighter goes into a fight at 100%? almost none, its really sad that he said that and really when Tim silvia did the same thing he got booed and ridiculed. When its anderson or BJ Penn tho everyone is so fast to use it as an excuse.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Silva capitalized on Sonnen's mistake, easy enough. It's disappointing as hell, but that's why Silva is an undisputed champion.


----------



## prolyfic

I can understand people saying that Silva was dominated for 4 and a half rounds, I can even understand people saying that Anderson got lucky or it was just a small error by Chael.
BUT, the fact is that there is 25 minutes in a championship fight and if 24 minutes and 45seconds of that is a one sided beating but the last 15 seconds is a KO or sub from the other person...well there is only 1 person with their hands raised reguardless of who can and should hold their head up. THANK YOU.


----------



## Dayum

rabakill said:


> that's all you have to say? Really? As if I forgot, we all know who won, but for some reason or another you can't see what happened for 4 rounds.


This is my opinion-
Cheal did good against a 30% anderson silva, that wasnt anywhere near silva's talent.
He was holding his ribs and was injured, like I said cheal did good but dont get carried away here, 100% silva would beat cheal via fart.


----------



## Thelegend

NoSlickRemarks said:


> *Who may "move on"? Ok, stop living.*


:confused05:



Dayum said:


> :confused02:


:sarcastic12:



420atalon said:


> How was that a guaranteed win??? Maybe Sonnen thought that too and thats why he screwed up and put himself into a bad position.
> 
> Nothing is a guaranteed win until your opponent is KOed, submitted or the judges have given their decisions. Especially when fighting a guy like Silva who is dangerous both on his feet and on the ground.


if the fight went to the judges, would chael have lost? no


----------



## marshall07

it isnt over till its over, if u watch ufc more u would know that, so research before u talk shit


----------



## marcthegame

Stryker9 said:


> I dvr'd the bitch, and rewatched it at full speed, and Rosenthal coulda gave Sonnen a bit more time. In my first post I said, How many guys have been hurt cuz they're tapping like mad....It's obvious, they're done, they're tapping ! Sonnen just deserved to go to sleep, or Really TAP OUT ! Especially after completely controlling Anderson like that.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yToLimZJsw


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Chael said it best when he said

"He is the champion, but I am the best."

I think after that fight most people would agree. Learn some more sub defense, and Chael will hand Silva his ass. Good job Sonnen. Damn good fight.


----------



## SideWays222

NoSlickRemarks said:


> Who has the belt? Ok, stop talking.


Actually you stop talking. Your opinion is nearly retarded. Silva has the belt and i dont denie that. Who dominated that fight?? Chael did. Who wants a REmatch more?? Chael does.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Halloway said:


> Anderson neglected his doctors advice to drop from the fight with a serious rib injury, to go on and win another amazing title defense.
> 
> All Chael has done is make the entire MMA community look like full-blown retards while he spouts his ridiculous trash talk. Armstrong gave himself cancer? Really? And then to go on and deny it just like he denied tapping out on live TV, what a joke. If you can't finish a fighter whose injured when he steps in the Octagon then you don't deserve to be champion.


retard


----------



## creepjacker

rabakill said:


> that's all you have to say? Really? As if I forgot, we all know who won, but for some reason or another you can't see what happened for 4 rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah good for you, I've seen every one of his fights too, I guess you can't comprehend a sentence, read it again dumbass.


LOL, you feel better? it sucks being butthurt like that, huh? Obviously, what I'm saying is going right over your head.


----------



## 420atalon

Agreed, Sonnen got what he had coming. He backed up a lot of what he said but in the end failed. What Sonnen did a great job of doing with all his crap talk is make sure that Silva will do everything he can not to give him a rematch. Sometimes it pays to show some respect instead of act like a fool and then not back it up.


----------



## marshall07

marshall07 said:


> it isnt over till its over, if u watch ufc more u would know that, so research before u talk shit


 thats to dtreidjr


----------



## jongurley

ciganobonesjone said:


> Man, even as an AS fan, and someone who thinks that AS won that fight, some of these responses from AS fans are getting me annoyed.
> 
> Can't people enjoy an amazing night of fights without bitching or making excuses. The truth is, we'll never know if Silva was injured, or if Sonnen just made a simple mistake, or if AS's bjj is too much for Chaels wrestling until the rematch.
> 
> Until then it is speculation. But man that rematch is gonna be fun.


I just get tired of hearing these Sonnen nuthuggers bitching about this that and the other,, face it, he lost,, yes he won the first 4 rounds,, but 99% of the sonnen fans were celebrating in the 4th ,, they thought they had it locked,, well this is MMA,, and that tap out and trying to deny it,, thats typical sonnen, he pulled that crap in WEC to,, he doesn't have any respect from me,,,


----------



## 420atalon

Thelegend said:


> if the fight went to the judges, would chael have lost? no


Good thing Silva didn't let it go to the judges then... :confused05:

Lots of fights have ended with a "losing" fight coming back to win... Don't get why it is so hard for people to accept this one...


----------



## UrbanBounca

Sure, he did a good job, but he couldn't get the job done. I mean, he was a _contender_, and he lost. That's the name of the game. Belfort is next, and then after another win or two, Sonnen will get another.


----------



## Thelegend

too bad for silva he cant tell the ufc what to do. sonnen will be back and this time i wont be betting on silva.

^:confused05:you asked how it was guaranteed and i answered. the point was if silva did not get the sub the win was guaranteed.

silva got the sub but i know chael is still gonna talk and a lot of people are gonna look at him differently. i think that performance put him at #2 in the world at MW most likely.


----------



## xRoxaz

After watching the post conference I dont see how anyone can dislike Chael, he clearly said that he believes Anderson was hurt and not 100%, and he expected tougher resistance from him, but in the end the better guy won which is Anderson.


----------



## marshall07

amen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

jongurley said:


> I just get tired of hearing these Sonnen nuthuggers bitching about this that and the other,, face it, he lost,, yes he won the first 4 rounds,, but 99% of the sonnen fans were celebrating in the 4th ,, they thought they had it locked,, well this is MMA,, and that tap out and trying to deny it,, thats typical sonnen, he pulled that crap in WEC to,, he doesn't have any respect from me,,,


well then you are an ass


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

SideWays222 said:


> Actually you stop talking. Your opinion is nearly retarded. Silva has the belt and i dont denie that. Who dominated that fight?? Chael did. Who wants a REmatch more?? Chael does.


Is your vag really that sore?


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Best thing Chael Sonnen has ever said:
"If the Commissioner would sanction it and Dana would move, I'd fight him again right now!"


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

im guessing what you are trying to say is a tap is a tap.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

this will be like shogun-machida shogun got robbed and owned the next fight and won the belt, sonnen let himself down with wrist control error but in a rematch i see him taking the decision ore ground and pounding his way to a tko


----------



## marshall07

UFC_OWNS said:


> well then you are an ass





420atalon said:


> Agreed, Sonnen got what he had coming. He backed up a lot of what he said but in the end failed. What Sonnen did a great job of doing with all his crap talk is make sure that Silva will do everything he can not to give him a rematch. Sometimes it pays to show some respect instead of act like a fool and then not back it up.


amen bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stryker9

Yeah, I just feel for Sonnen. He did what he said he would do, got caught....But, I feel he didn't get nearly the chance he should've for his efforts....Hell we'd probably all have a hard time thinking straight with our heads in a triangle...LOL

G'night....'til the next one...


----------



## Freiermuth

I would watch a re-match but I don't think it should happen. Sonnen executed a nearly perfect game-plan but still lost.


----------



## vilify

Chael did a good job and was far tougher than I could have imagined. props to him and his camp.

However I must say that Chael has some of the most idiotic and retarded fans ever. I cant beleive you morons are on here claiming victory and demanding an immediate rematch. wtf is that about? the dude LOST, he got submitted and tapped like he always does.


----------



## Dayum

UFC_OWNS said:


> this will be like shogun-machida shogun got robbed and owned the next fight and won the belt, sonnen let himself down with wrist control error but in a rematch i see him taking the decision ore ground and pounding his way to a tko


no its not u retard lol..
anderson = INJURED
u know what that is? go buy a brain or something.. we shall see.. i call it silva first round via tea baging.


----------



## creepjacker

Why does everyone want a rematch so bad? Sonnen proved he cant finish and Silva proved he can.

Anyone that thinks this fight would would go down just like this again is REALLY naive.


----------



## Thelegend

Dayum said:


> no its not u retard lol..
> anderson = INJURED
> u know what that is? go buy a brain or something.. we shall see.. i call it silva first round via tea baging.


rofl. i guess you "forgot" that machida broke his hand in that first fight?

the trolls came out in full effect as always. why are so many new posters so quick to resort to name calling? 

note: it does not make you sound smart, funny, or mature


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Dayum said:


> no its not u retard lol..
> anderson = INJURED
> u know what that is? go buy a brain or something.. we shall see.. i call it silva first round via tea baging.


go buy a brain or something? pfft im not wasting my time on u asshole with no talent, have fun trying to pay ppl out on the net we are all very impressed


----------



## Leed

*Can't we just cut it already?*

Why is it that every time after an event there are always two groups of people getting at each other? I mean seriously.. We just witnessed one of the best PPVs of the year. My hands were shaking from excitement even 30 minutes after the show ended and when I want to civilly discuss it I have to read this crap where a bunch of people are calling each other names? 
Even after all the trash talk, Silva holds zero grudge against Chael, but some of you seem so thin-skinned that you are more offended by the comments than Silva himself.


----------



## 1badmofo

Im a big Anderson Silva fan. Anyone should be able to admit that Sonnen dominated for the first 4 rounds. He landed about 6 million shots on AS. In the end, Anderson won but not till after he got beat up for 22 minutes. My props to Chael Sonnen...he exceeded all of my expectations. WAR SILVA!


----------



## vilify

how does a challenger lose via submission and then demand an immediate rematch?

keep dreaming losers.


----------



## rabakill

Leed said:


> Why is it that every time after an event there are always two groups of people getting at each other? I mean seriously.. We just witnessed one of the best PPVs of the year. My hands were shaking from excitement even 30 minutes after the show ended and when I want to civilly discuss it I have to read this crap where a bunch of people are calling each other names?
> Even after all the trash talk, Silva holds zero grudge against Chael, but some of you seem so thin-skinned that you are more offended by the comments than Silva himself.


don't you bring reason and logic into this, I fully reserve the right to insult nuthuggers of any fighter, especially when they don't see how badly he just his ass handed to him.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

UFC_OWNS said:


> this will be like shogun-machida shogun got robbed and owned the next fight and won the belt, sonnen let himself down with wrist control error but in a rematch i see him taking the decision ore ground and pounding his way to a tko


cant wait for part that truly sucked when anderson threw everything he had into that triangle, dana has to make this happen and soon give vitor someone else for the time being


----------



## 1badmofo

I agree. Both fighters were humbled by each other. There should be no excuses from the Sonnen or Silva camps. Some people just dont get it i guess.

edited to reply to rabakill...I am a big Silva fan and I can admit that he got beat up for 22 minutes. I was shitting bricks. Im just glad he pulled it out in the end


----------



## marcthegame

LOL this aint the ufc, if there is beef before a fight it continues. This is the reason why forums are great u get to voice ur opinion. I do agree it does cross the line with the name calling.


----------



## 420atalon

Thelegend said:


> too bad for silva he cant tell the ufc what to do. sonnen will be back and this time i wont be betting on silva.
> 
> ^:confused05:you asked how it was guaranteed and i answered. the point was if silva did not get the sub the win was guaranteed.
> 
> silva got the sub but i know chael is still gonna talk and a lot of people are gonna look at him differently. i think that performance put him at #2 in the world at MW most likely.


If Silva caught Sonnen and knocked him out he would have won the fight as well.

The fact is Sonnen was winning the fight for 23 minutes but then lost the fight in a matter of seconds. It is what makes this sport so amazing and difficult to predict. All it takes is one punch or one mistake leading to a submission and the fight is over.

Silva wasn't cut up or bruised, heck he barely even looked tired. Sure Sonnen controlled him but if you are going to try and win fights by controlling your opponent you have to do it until the fight is 100% done. Sonnen has no one but himself to blame for his loss tonight.


----------



## jongurley

UFC_OWNS said:


> well then you are an ass


Sonnen talk to much crap before the fight, and you all know that , if you are a true mma fan,, he didn't back it up, he tried to act like he didnt tap for a split second, that was typical,,,,,,,, so whatever I don't give a crap I am glad I am happy, the best fighter won, I bet it won't be this way if a rematch occur's in the future,, Sonnen showed his card and didn't capitalize, this was his chance,, now silva knows what to expect, and yes silva is that good and can learn from the mistakes he made in this fight,, :thumb02:


----------



## Dayum

Thelegend said:


> rofl. i guess you "forgot" that machida broke his hand in that first fight?


that happened during the first fight LOL..
this was before the fight thats why it went that way:sarcastic12:
he hurt his ribs caming into this fight but all u cheal balls sucking retards crying so boo hoo cry more while i laugh.
guess who has the belt?
anderson and u cant do jack shit about it.:sarcastic12:


----------



## cdtcpl

I love come from behind finishes, even when they go the way I don't want like Sonnen vs Silva. But take the other example of Struve tonight, he KTFO'ed his opponent in an exciting fashion. It is why MMA is so great because stuff like this happens all the time!


----------



## out 4 the count

I've finally composed myself enough to have a crack at a reasonable post so here is my 0.02.

What. A. Fight.

I'm a massive Silva fan boy and don't really think much of Sonnen at all, I could feel every punch and was having to turn away for extended periods because I just couldn't bare to watch. The rush at the end during all the confusion was amazing, there was about 6 or 7 of us all stood up and shouting at the TV. That my friends is what MMA is about, a brutal fight where two men gave it there all, ended in a flash of brilliance.

With regards to the actual fight, I don't see how people on here are claiming that is was a moral victory for Sonnen. Sure he landed some good takedowns and was in control for most of the fight, but Silva never really looked *in trouble*, so to speak. The only times I ever really feared that it was going to get stopped is when Silva was just taking the tiny shots that weren't hurting him and the ref was closing in as if to imply he was going to stop it unless Silva acted.

I thought Silva did a very good job of holding him off and it was pretty obvious there was something wrong with him because he wasn't really trying to shrimp or buck. Apart from the first few exchanges where it was pretty close, Silva pretty much dominated him every other time they were on the feet aside from that slip at the end of the 5th. One thing we did notice though, is that Silva had absolutely no side movement. How he got taken down in the 2nd or 3rd (I can't remember) by back pedalling was so un-Silva like.

Having said that, as a Silva fan it was very painful to watch at times. Sonnen was landing vicious shots here and there, he just couldn't put anything together and Silva kept getting wrist control back or figuring out some way to restrict Sonnen.

Overall, I can appreciate what Sonnen did, but he never at any point *WON THE FIGHT*. He could have carried on pounding away on Silva for another 5 rounds for all we know. I mean I know there is the 5 round limit, but I'm just illustrating the point he couldn't finish Silva. Ultimately the better fighter won.

I look forward to a rematch, although I hope it isn't an instant rematch. He lost fair and square, there was no judge robbery.

Peace folks.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

AS>Chael. End of convo. This thread is hilarious, though.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

*Guys remember no insults*


----------



## marshall07

you r fuckin stupid bro. did u see silva, not a cut, swollen or nothin.! a stoppage wasnt even considered!!


----------



## jongurley

420atalon said:


> If Silva caught Sonnen and knocked him out he would have won the fight as well.
> 
> The fact is Sonnen was winning the fight for 23 minutes but then lost the fight in a matter of seconds. It is what makes this sport so amazing and difficult to predict. All it takes is one punch or one mistake leading to a submission and the fight is over.
> 
> Silva wasn't cut up or bruised, heck he barely even looked tired. Sure Sonnen controlled him but if you are going to try and win fights by controlling your opponent you have to do it until the fight is 100% done. Sonnen has no one but himself to blame for his loss tonight.


Said well,, thats what some of these stupid idiots on here can't come to cope with ,, and I am sure they will chime in, in a minute>>>:confused03:


----------



## Thelegend

Dayum said:


> that happened during the first fight LOL..
> this was before the fight thats why it went that way:sarcastic12:
> he hurt his ribs caming into this fight but all u cheal balls sucking retards crying so boo hoo cry more while i laugh.
> guess who has the belt?
> anderson and u cant do jack shit about it.:sarcastic12:


I LOL'D


----------



## YOUgotTKO

*Did Anderson Silva seem like him self tonight!!*

Tonight he just seem like he wasn't himself and im not sure if it was Cheal trash talking or Dana White threating "Fired comments" or even now the rib injury but in the end somethings just didn't seem right!!:confused03:


----------



## cdtcpl

I do agree with you, what we witnessed was a fight that went the way that NO ONE SAW! No one could have or would have predicted that fight would go the way it did. The closest thing I saw to a prediction like that was people saying that Sonnen leaves his arms extended when posturing making him a target for armbars, but even in that article they said "if he can get past Silva's hands". 

Amazing fight, tons of respect for Anderson Silva to take a beating like that and come back, and Sonnen for giving the beating everyone thought he would take!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I tried, Leed. I really did. I came in, congratulatory of both men. Sonnen for perhaps the most impressive showing of his career against a man very few gave him one round against, let alone four. Silva for his come-from-behind win with an absolutely slick submission. But then it happened... a select few Silva fans decided it was time to come out of the wood work and flex on those showing even the tiniest shred of support for Chael. And I can't stand idly by and let 'the reds' run wild.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

out 4 the count said:


> I've finally composed myself enough to have a crack at a reasonable post so here is my 0.02.
> 
> What. A. Fight.
> 
> I'm a massive Silva fan boy and don't really think much of Sonnen at all, I could feel every punch and was having to turn away for extended periods because I just couldn't bare to watch. The rush at the end during all the confusion was amazing, there was about 6 or 7 of us all stood up and shouting at the TV. That my friends is what MMA is about, a brutal fight where two men gave it there all, ended in a flash of brilliance.
> 
> With regards to the actual fight, I don't see how people on here are claiming that is was a moral victory for Sonnen. Sure he landed some good takedowns and was in control for most of the fight, but Silva never really looked *in trouble*, so to speak. The only times I ever really feared that it was going to get stopped is when Silva was just taking the tiny shots that weren't hurting him and the ref was closing in as if to imply he was going to stop it unless Silva acted.
> 
> I thought Silva did a very good job of holding him off and it was pretty obvious there was something wrong with him because he wasn't really trying to shrimp or buck. Apart from the first few exchanges where it was pretty close, Silva pretty much dominated him every other time they were on the feet aside from that slip at the end of the 5th. One thing we did notice though, is that Silva had absolutely no side movement. How he got taken down in the 2nd or 3rd (I can't remember) by back pedalling was so un-Silva like.
> 
> Having said that, as a Silva fan it was very painful to watch at times. Sonnen was landing vicious shots here and there, he just couldn't put anything together and Silva kept getting wrist control back or figuring out some way to restrict Sonnen.
> 
> Overall, I can appreciate what Sonnen did, but he never at any point *WON THE FIGHT*. He could have carried on pounding away on Silva for another 5 rounds for all we know. I mean I know there is the 5 round limit, but I'm just illustrating the point he couldn't finish Silva. Ultimately the better fighter won.
> 
> I look forward to a rematch, although I hope it isn't an instant rematch. He lost fair and square, there was no judge robbery.
> 
> Peace folks.


yes chael didnt win the fight, but 2.50 minutes later and this thread would be turned upside down


----------



## NoSlickRemarks

It's a part of life, IMO.


----------



## enceledus

yeah.... he got his ass beat. :confused02:


----------



## John8204

*The Silva/Sonnen judges score card*










34 - 40 35 - 40 36 - 40

Whoa


----------



## jongurley

:thumb02:


Dayum said:


> that happened during the first fight LOL..
> this was before the fight thats why it went that way:sarcastic12:
> he hurt his ribs caming into this fight but all u cheal balls sucking retards crying so boo hoo cry more while i laugh.
> guess who has the belt?
> anderson and u cant do jack shit about it.:sarcastic12:


HAHHA< Silva is the damn man and has always been, this just proved it more,, LOL<, Silva haters line up,,:thumb02:


----------



## Iuanes

Żołdak;1239629 said:


> I imagine I'll get a flurry of Red Reputation, and hate for this thread, but I still think that this needs to be heard.
> 
> Am I the only one that is getting absolutely tired of these last second comeback finishes?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not bitter about Sonnen losing. Infact, Sonnen accomplished EXACTLY what I wanted him to accomplish tonight and exploit Anderson Silva and prove that Anderson is not the P4P fighter in the world. It sucks that Chael got lazy and had such poor BJJ defence. That was utter dominance from Sonnen until the very very end of the fight.
> 
> 
> We saw this happen with Carwin, who literally shat on Lesnar for 5 minutes when the fight should have been stopped around the 2 1/2 minute mark. Yes, I did just say that. That fight should have been stopped. Bring on the Red rep.
> 
> Who else is with me on this?


Oh **** me, please NO more with this Carwin/Lesnar stoppage retardation.

Please think about the following statement before replying or denying it in your head: "The object of an MMA fight is not to get the fight into a position which _appears_ that it should be stopped. The object is to win the fight.

Tell me what interpretation of what happened in that fight has Brock not winning the fight? 

It should have been stopped because it _looked_ like it should have been stopped?? Think about that nonsense for a bit.

Brock proved that he was defending himself by not getting knocked out and by coming back and winning. There really isn't a better way to show the ref that his decision or non-decision was justified.

Stop being retarded.

Haters is out in full force tonight.


----------



## Rastaman

I actually like him less than I did before the fight. He tapped, then claimed he didn't tap (yet again).


----------



## marcthegame

Hell no, Anderson silva got his ass beat. Anderson Silva never gets his ass beat. But it makes the Rib story very legit.


----------



## mathruD

i would've scored it 50-45, for sonnen obviously, if it would have went the distance. i don't think sonnen quite did enough to get a 10-8 round in the 1st.


----------



## Hawndo

In regards to an instant rematch, I actually didn't want one, Silva won legit, no judge robbery or anything, the controversy for me was when Silva started throwing out excuses. Maybe he was hurt, maybe it was that serious. Either way he was definitely using it as an excuse, so now I want to see how a fully fit Spider would handle Sonnen's onslaught.


----------



## enceledus

Silva lucked out... I mean it obviously took skill to lock up that triangle, but Sonnen did what he usually does and gets over confident in guard.... dumb ass.


----------



## jongurley

UFC_OWNS said:


> yes chael didnt win the fight, but 2.50 minutes later and this thread would be turned upside down


but but but if if if if if if but but but if but if but if if if but but ,, LOLOLOLOLOL,, classic,, true silva hater,, sucks don't it bro,, 


WAR SILVA:thumb02:


----------



## 1badmofo

He's good in my book now. He brought the fight to AS like he said he would. He seems humble in the post-fight. Im glad AS won, but Im sure that Chael won over tons of fans with this performance


----------



## tyler90wm

For those who don't want to tilt their head.


----------



## godson

I think Chael was getting a bit gassed towards the 5th round and then started to get sluggish when he was on the ground.. thats how i believe Silva was able to pull off the submission.. Once again much respect to Chael.. can't wait for the rematch if there is one..


----------



## marshall07

marshall07 said:


> you r fuckin stupid bro. did u see silva, not a cut, swollen or nothin.! a stoppage wasnt even considered!!


whoever said dont be an ass can kiss my ass, learn ufc befor you start runnin your mouth


----------



## Leed

Canadian Psycho said:


> I tried, Leed. I really did. I came in, congratulatory of both men. Sonnen for perhaps the most impressive showing of his career against a man very few gave him one round against, let alone four. Silva for his come-from-behind win with an absolutely slick submission. But then it happened... a select few Silva fans decided it was time to come out of the wood work and flex on those showing even the tiniest shred of support for Chael. And I can't stand idly by and let 'the reds' run wild.


I understand, but is there really a point in answering posts like "LULZ SONNEN GOT HIS ASS WHOPPED!"?  I mean, guys like that just won't back up, heck, if Sonnen won, I wouldn't be suprised if some of the Silva fans would invite the injured ribs in to play or whatever reason they can think of.. :thumb02:


----------



## FiveHorizons

rean1mator said:


> wow, this post fails on every level.
> 
> how was his style boring? he did so much work from the ground it's ridiculous.
> 
> and no immediate rematch? wtf? chael has been the only fighter in the UFC to put a beatdown on anderson when everyone has been thinking that anderson is a fcking alien.
> 
> wrestling is quickly turning into the dominant style? really? have you been watching mma in the past 20 years?
> 
> even back in the day it was the wrestler's. fcking anderson won tonight in pure Royce Gracie style. get gnp'd for 4 rounds and then do the jedi bjj move on your opponent.


The fact that his style is boring is my opinion, don't take personal offense. I don't deny that he has very active gnp on top, but there was maybe 1 or 2 times in the whole fight that I thought he actually might finish Silva.

As far as an immediate rematch, I think we are starting a bad trend if we start handing out immediate rematches any time a title fight goes 5 rounds and is close. Shogun deserved a rematch b/c it was debatable whether or not he really lost that fight. Chael got submitted, plain and simple. He may still be the best competition for Anderson in the division, but that shouldn't guarantee him an auto rematch.

Lastly, yes I realize wrestling has always been big in the UFC, but it seems like it has become even more dominant with all the D1 and olympic level wrestlers entering the sport. That's all I was saying....


----------



## Dayum

jongurley said:


> but but but if if if if if if but but but if but if but if if if but but ,, LOLOLOLOLOL,, classic,, true silva hater,, sucks don't it bro,,
> 
> 
> WAR SILVA:thumb02:


yea.... just reply-
IF ANDERSON KNOCKED HIM OUT THEY WOULDNT BE CRYING HERE.
shit happens good day.


----------



## jongurley

Hawndo said:


> In regards to an instant rematch, I actually didn't want one, Silva won legit, no judge robbery or anything, the controversy for me was when Silva started throwing out excuses. Maybe he was hurt, maybe it was that serious. Either way he was definitely using it as an excuse, so now I want to see how a fully fit Spider would handle Sonnen's onslaught.


And thats another thing, why is everyone trying to **** silva about his rib injury,, LOL,, HE WON<, excuses don't matter if the winner has them,, ????????? funny to me anyhow,, he won the fight so what if he had hurt ribs or broke legs or whatever, he won, plain and simple, only losers with excuses should be talked about. just sayin


----------



## No_Mercy

Holy shiet...man! I called it though triangle choke baby! Bobby Cooper where you at...you were pretty much right on the dot. Chael controlled it and "The Spider" ensnared em...

That is what champions are made of!!!


----------



## out 4 the count

I just read my post back and realised I'm bashing Sonnen a bit too much as well.

The guy did absolutely amazing. Far better than I think anybody could have predicted. I'm sorry that I doubted him as a fighter and if he could just improve his passing he would be a genuine contender for a long time if he isn't alrdy.


----------



## monkey024

I dont think they should give belfort the next match for the belt...hell the next card is an auto rematch just because the ending was controversal. 

I say give Sonnen another chance...the guy was taking it to Silva bad. I mean for a guy being touted as the p4p best figher in the world in his weight class he was getting flattened by a guy that MANY claimed wasnt even in his tier.

I say auto rematch and IF Chael can keep silva on his ass then he gets the belt easy. 

By far the best UFC PPV I've seen....hell even the fluff fights were good.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

jongurley said:


> but but but if if if if if if but but but if but if but if if if but but ,, LOLOLOLOLOL,, classic,, true silva hater,, sucks don't it bro,,
> 
> 
> WAR SILVA:thumb02:


it does suck, i was standing up b4 the triangle then i fell on the ground like i got a tranquilizer in the neck


----------



## rockybalboa25

This is stupid. Comebacks are what make watching a fight great, because a guy can always turn it around. Otherwise there would be no point in watching after the first round.

As far as this damaging Silva's p4p status, I didn't see many people claiming that Fedor didn't deserve to be p4p king because he had to comeback in some fights.


----------



## Gyser

out 4 the count said:


> I've finally composed myself enough to have a crack at a reasonable post so here is my 0.02.
> 
> What. A. Fight.
> 
> I'm a massive Silva fan boy and don't really think much of Sonnen at all, I could feel every punch and was having to turn away for extended periods because I just couldn't bare to watch. The rush at the end during all the confusion was amazing, there was about 6 or 7 of us all stood up and shouting at the TV. That my friends is what MMA is about, a brutal fight where two men gave it there all, ended in a flash of brilliance.
> 
> With regards to the actual fight, I don't see how people on here are claiming that is was a moral victory for Sonnen. Sure he landed some good takedowns and was in control for most of the fight, but Silva never really looked *in trouble*, so to speak. The only times I ever really feared that it was going to get stopped is when Silva was just taking the tiny shots that weren't hurting him and the ref was closing in as if to imply he was going to stop it unless Silva acted.
> 
> I thought Silva did a very good job of holding him off and it was pretty obvious there was something wrong with him because he wasn't really trying to shrimp or buck. Apart from the first few exchanges where it was pretty close, Silva pretty much dominated him every other time they were on the feet aside from that slip at the end of the 5th. One thing we did notice though, is that Silva had absolutely no side movement. How he got taken down in the 2nd or 3rd (I can't remember) by back pedalling was so un-Silva like.
> 
> Having said that, as a Silva fan it was very painful to watch at times. Sonnen was landing vicious shots here and there, he just couldn't put anything together and Silva kept getting wrist control back or figuring out some way to restrict Sonnen.
> 
> Overall, I can appreciate what Sonnen did, but he never at any point *WON THE FIGHT*. He could have carried on pounding away on Silva for another 5 rounds for all we know. I mean I know there is the 5 round limit, but I'm just illustrating the point he couldn't finish Silva. Ultimately the better fighter won.
> 
> I look forward to a rematch, although I hope it isn't an instant rematch. He lost fair and square, there was no judge robbery.
> 
> Peace folks.


Good to see a post not filled with severe fanboyism.

1 thing I will say though is that you don't need to finish people to win, Fitch didn't finish Alves to win that fight, he controlled him on the floor for 3 rounds.

Chael not only controlled Silva for 4.5 rounds on the ground, he also out-struck him on a few occasions.

What people in this thread can't comprehend on both sides of the argument is that Chael worked the hardest, implemented his gameplan, got the takedowns, and regardless of your opinion on his G'n'P he laid strikes on him for the manjority of the fight.

Now Silva showed what a great champion is all about, he took the beat down, composed himself and ENDED the fight off his back, the only way he was going to end the fight.

It was opportunist and I don't know about the rib injury, someone said earlier in the thread AS was 30%? lulz don't use that as an excuse for why he was pretty poor in this fight, I think that was the intention of saying that in the interview.

End of the fight, mad respect to both fighters for their efforts, I for one don't think a rematch is nessesary, not immeadiatly anyway.


----------



## creepjacker

For a while I thought Silva was throwing the fight. He wasn't moving like he normally does. He was just allowing stuff to happen. I know he has talked recently of retirement. Something just didn't seem right. Maybe has hurt, maybe he wasn't, whatever, but that definitely wasn't typical Silva, especially in the first few rounds.


----------



## enceledus

every fighter goes into a fight hurt... the only time they talk about it is when they looked like shit or lost.... :sarcastic12:


----------



## Iuanes

There is alot of fresh air in here. Unfortunately it will be soon polluted by many mouth breathing idiots.

Both fighters brought it tonight and we should acknowledge their performances, both in their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## spieden

Chael showed that he was right. Anderson can be beaten... actually he was for 4 1/2 rounds. Everything Cheal said came true except for the triangle. It was great to see Anderson on his back getting beaten up for most of the fight instead of clowning around and not fighting. Anderson should certainly lose his pound for pound top rating after this and Chael deserves a rematch. Otherwise we look forward to several more uninteresting fights against fighters that don't match up against him.


----------



## John8204

That's 3 10-8 rounds kids and none of the judges are Cecil Peoples so you know they actually watched the fight.


----------



## Hawndo

Wow, three 8's to Silva? :O


----------



## jongurley

UFC_OWNS said:


> it does suck, i was standing up b4 the triangle then i fell on the ground like i got a tranquilizer in the neck



LOL, in all seriousness I was layed back in the chair mopeing and ill and when he through the triangle(which I was hoping he could since sonnen was gassed) I jumped up and like'd to have killed my girlfriend,, exciting shit, I went hoarse in the throat from yelling in the next 5 seconds, :thumb02:


----------



## marshall07

but who won? SILVA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astrallite

If Chael starts whining about him not tapping out--which he will--then it would make a pretty strong push for Sonnen vs Silva II.

Considering nobody else in 185 is even remotely interesting right now, unless Shields is willing to give it a go, I say do a rematch.


----------



## mathruD

monkey024 said:


> I dont think they should give belfort the next match for the belt...hell the next card is an auto rematch just because the ending was controversal.
> 
> I say give Sonnen another chance...the guy was taking it to Silva bad. I mean for a guy being touted as the p4p best figher in the world in his weight class he was getting flattened by a guy that MANY claimed wasnt even in his tier.
> 
> I say auto rematch and IF Chael can keep silva on his ass then he gets the belt easy.
> 
> By far the best UFC PPV I've seen....hell even the fluff fights were good.


there was NOTHING controversial about the ending whatsoever. dude tapped. it was perfectly clear. doesn't matter if you tap once or ten times.


----------



## godson

creepjacker said:


> For a while I thought Silva was throwing the fight. He wasn't moving like he normally does. He was just allowing stuff to happen. I know he has talked recently of retirement. Something just didn't seem right. Maybe has hurt, maybe he wasn't, whatever, but that definitely wasn't typical Silva, especially in the first few rounds.


I agree, but he said in the post-conference that he wasn't feeling well and that he was thinking about his grandma who passed away..


----------



## vilify

I disagree with almost everything you said. The bottom line is Chael LOST.


----------



## Thelegend

Man that fight against Belfort is not looking like such a one sided beating in the making anymore. after that post fight presser, im surprised sonnen demanded a rematch. i think Dana and CO. are gonna do it because its the first time someone won more than a round in a silva fight.

belfort might not like it but that long layoff might make him want a warm up match unless he feels he can capitalize on the weakness he saw in this fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

jongurley said:


> LOL, in all seriousness I was layed back in the chair mopeing and ill and when he through the triangle(which I was hoping he could since sonnen was gassed) I jumped up and like'd to have killed my girlfriend,, exciting shit, I went hoarse in the throat from yelling in the next 5 seconds, :thumb02:


yeh man it was the most deflating thing ever, and at first i hated sonne but he swayed me to like him a lot, rugby league used to be my fav sport but mma clearly takes the gold


----------



## out 4 the count

Gyser said:


> Good to see a post not filled with severe fanboyism.
> 
> 1 thing I will say though is that you don't need to finish people to win, Fitch didn't finish Alves to win that fight, he controlled him on the floor for 3 rounds.
> 
> Chael not only controlled Silva for 4.5 rounds on the ground, he also out-struck him on a few occasions.
> 
> What people in this thread can't comprehend on both sides of the argument is that Chael worked the hardest, implemented his gameplan, got the takedowns, and regardless of your opinion on his G'n'P he laid strikes on him for the manjority of the fight.
> 
> Now Silva showed what a great champion is all about, he took the beat down, composed himself and ENDED the fight off his back, the only way he was going to end the fight.
> 
> It was opportunist and I don't know about the rib injury, someone said earlier in the thread AS was 30%? lulz don't use that as an excuse for why he was pretty poor in this fight, I think that was the intention of saying that in the interview.
> 
> End of the fight, mad respect to both fighters for their efforts, I for one don't think a rematch is nessesary, not immeadiatly anyway.


I appreciate what you're saying about Sonnen. He was *winning* the fight for just about every second of the fight, BUT, and this is a big thing in my eyes, he didn't actually look like finishing him.

I appreciate why they have rules and time limits etc, but for me personally the reason I watch The UFC/MMA is because I like watching two trained dudes fight. At the end of the fight I like to see a proper outcome and even though he was winning it didn't actually look like he was going to finish him. Like I said, it looked like Sonnen could have kept doing what he was doing for another 5 rounds without actually hurting Silva too badly.

Hope you understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## creepjacker

godson said:


> I agree, but he said in the post-conference that he wasn't feeling well and that he was thinking about his grandma who passed away..


Oh, I didnt know about his Grandma passing.


----------



## Leed

creepjacker said:


> For a while I thought Silva was throwing the fight. He wasn't moving like he normally does. He was just allowing stuff to happen. I know he has talked recently of retirement. Something just didn't seem right. Maybe has hurt, maybe he wasn't, whatever, but that definitely wasn't typical Silva, especially in the first few rounds.


Well, when he engaged in the start of rounds 3, 4 and 5 (I think) he did look fairly fine, so I'm thinking, maybe he was underestimating Sonnen a bit, especially in the stand-up. Or he was just suprised that Sonnen dropped him.


----------



## MrObjective

Chael had the championship, gotta watch the spider's legs. Really sad story for him.

That was the absolute worst Anderson Silva in maybe 7 years. Wild shots, getting caught quickly by a striker of Sonnen's caliber. He was throwing haymakers in Round 1 - that's not Silva.

Where were the sharp, precise shots, instincts, the movement. Injury-related, chin, age? - If that's the caliber Anderson that's going to fight a more title defenses against guys at the top of the food chain - he will lose. 

I'll accept the rib injury that really made him that poor a fighter. Still P4P by winning resiliently, but if his striking is really that far gone - he should probably retire.


----------



## Żołdak

Iuanes said:


> Stop being retarded.
> 
> Haters *is* out in full force tonight.


Oh the sweet irony.

Haters is, huh?


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22

creepjacker said:


> For a while I thought Silva was throwing the fight. He wasn't moving like he normally does. He was just allowing stuff to happen. I know he has talked recently of retirement. Something just didn't seem right. Maybe has hurt, maybe he wasn't, whatever, but that definitely wasn't typical Silva, especially in the first few rounds.


Agreed.

I don't really like Silva and was actually rooting for Sonnen, but in the first round my buddy and I just looked at eachother confused and kept saying, "what the f*** is he doing??"

He just did not look like himself at all and I honestly believe that something was physically wrong with him coming into this fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

godson said:


> I agree, but he said in the post-conference that he wasn't feeling well and that he was thinking about his grandma who passed away..


who thinks of someone passing away in a fight, i think he couldn't deal with the expectation of mopping the floor with trash talking sonnen and got shaken up even b4 the fight i could see it.


----------



## tyler90wm

astrallite said:


> If Chael starts whining about him not tapping out--which he will--then it would make a pretty strong push for Sonnen vs Silva II.
> 
> Considering nobody else in 185 is even remotely interesting right now, unless Shields is willing to give it a go, I say do a rematch.


I was really surprised by Sonnen at the press conference; not once did he say anything about not tapping. In fact, he said the better man won.


----------



## monkey024

mathruD said:


> there was NOTHING controversial about the ending whatsoever. dude tapped. it was perfectly clear. doesn't matter if you tap once or ten times.


Yeah especially when the ref didnt even pull the fighters away from each other and ANDERSON had to literally push sonnen away to get up....yeah it looked pretty convincing that anderson won...haha. Then again I dont want to get into an argument with someone that. puts a period . after every word. and has bad grammar ;/ .


----------



## creepjacker

Leed said:


> Well, when he engaged in the start of rounds 3, 4 and 5 (I think) he did look fairly fine, so I'm thinking, maybe he was underestimating Sonnen a bit, especially in the stand-up. Or he was just suprised that Sonnen dropped him.


Yeah, he definitely engaged more typically in those rounds. That first takedown by Sonnen almost looked as if Silva just sat down for him. That is what got me thinking.


----------



## out 4 the count

I see where you're coming from, sort of, but the fact Brock won that fight completely vindicates the ref for allowing it to carry on. Brock clearly wasn't in that bad a trouble, despite how it looked.


----------



## Hawndo

It's the same fanboi's causing the discussions to degenerate into name-calling and spouting insults. Most of the open minded fans, who still either wanted Silva or Sonnen to win are being pretty cool about the whole thing. Was an awesome fight with one of the most dramatic endings I've ever seen, I absolutely loved it. 

I respect Chael for implementing his gameplan and brining it to a fighter everyone thought was invincible.

I also respect Silva for persevering through lot of hurt and still managing to pull out a slick finish.


----------



## Leed

out 4 the count said:


> I appreciate what you're saying about Sonnen. He was *winning* the fight for just about every second of the fight, BUT, and this is a big thing in my eyes, he didn't actually look like finishing him.
> 
> I appreciate why they have rules and time limits etc, but for me personally the reason I watch The UFC/MMA is because I like watching two trained dudes fight. At the end of the fight I like to see a proper outcome and even though he was winning it didn't actually look like he was going to finish him. Like I said, it looked like Sonnen could have kept doing what he was doing for another 5 rounds without actually hurting Silva too badly.
> 
> Hope you understand where I'm coming from.


Well, it's not like Sonnen didn't try to finish him at all. He tried to sink in the RNC a few times, he dropped him in the first standing up. I even remembered him getting the arm triangle in side control in one of the rounds but for some reason he tried to get the mount instead of trying to sub him. Maybe he isn't that confident in his jitz and just kept doing what he does best, who knows, but I think he should've kept the arm triangle.


----------



## creepjacker

UFC_OWNS said:


> who thinks of someone passing away in a fight, i think he couldn't deal with the expectation of mopping the floor with trash talking sonnen and got shaken up even b4 the fight i could see it.


Everyone deals with death differently. You have no clue what kind of impact it had.


----------



## No_Mercy

Anderson Silva took Chael's punches willingly to test his strength and he obviously has a sturdy chin!!!

Crazy crazy fight. Props to Chael, but still don't like em...

Anderson "The Spider" Silva is a true champion. He went through some serious adversity and slapped on the triangle choke as predicted...


----------



## Gyser

out 4 the count said:


> I appreciate what you're saying about Sonnen. He was *winning* the fight for just about every second of the fight, BUT, and this is a big thing in my eyes, he didn't actually look like finishing him.
> 
> I appreciate why they have rules and time limits etc, but for me personally the reason I watch The UFC/MMA is because I like watching two trained dudes fight. At the end of the fight I like to see a proper outcome and even though he was winning it didn't actually look like he was going to finish him. Like I said, it looked like Sonnen could have kept doing what he was doing for another 5 rounds without actually hurting Silva too badly.
> 
> Hope you understand where I'm coming from.


Of course I understand where your coming from, finishing a fight by KO, TKO or Sub is the MOST defining way to win, look at the Struve fight, dominated in the 1st then gets the TKO in the second after 15 seconds. No one is saying Morecroft deserves a rematch!

But what I'm saying is that a decision can be just as defining when its after a performance like Sonnens, IF and I really mean IF (please faboys don't hurt me) that triangle never happened, and it went to the judges, Sonnen would have had the proper outcome you speak of. I say that just for the sake of putting my point across.

But it never did, because AS got the win, but man was it a close shave for him. What needs to be appreciated is that Sonnen was great but Silva ENDED the fight, as you say, for a proper outcome.


----------



## Thelegend

i wish. i just knew there would be silva fans screaming "he has the belt! you cant handle our riddum!!"

oh well i had silva winning but after that performance i don't care about the things he says chael is a legit top ten MW and i hope people recognize this.


----------



## marshall07

enceledus said:


> every fighter goes into a fight hurt... the only time they talk about it is when they looked like shit or lost.... :sarcastic12:


stop runnin your dicksucker, you must have never seen any of "the spiders" fights. so know what ur talkin bout before you talk shit. u jus like half the other people on this site. DONT KNOW SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Admz

Like many I knew something was up in the first round, especially when Anderson got rocked. I told my friends he's prob slowing down with age, which could be the half-truth but we'll have to watch his next fight to see.

I had alot of hate for Anderson before tonight, he definitely gained my respect with that submission. I guessed he was going to win in the 2nd or 3rd by triangle from the way Chael fights in guard, I never would have guessed this fight would go the full 5 rounds.

Great fight Anderson and great fight Chael, it was definitely the most intense fight I've seen in awhile. I could care less what happens before or after a fight, some of you should try not caring either sometime.

GREAT FKN CARD!


----------



## out 4 the count

Gyser said:


> Of course I understand where your coming from, finishing a fight by KO, TKO or Sub is the MOST defining way to win, look at the Struve fight, dominated in the 1st then gets the TKO in the second after 15 seconds. No one is saying Morecroft deserves a rematch!
> 
> But what I'm saying is that a decision can be just as defining when its after a performance like Sonnens, IF and I really mean IF (please faboys don't hurt me) that triangle never happened, and it went to the judges, Sonnen would have had the proper outcome you speak of. I say that just for the sake of putting my point across.
> 
> But it never did, because AS got the win, but man was it a close shave for him. What needs to be appreciated is that Sonnen was great but Silva ENDED the fight, as you say, for a proper outcome.


You are right. I would have been more than happy with the manner of his victory had Silva not pulled it off. I was just slightly annoyed with people trying to claim a moral victory for Sonnen when he didn't actually ever look like finishing him, despite the wealth of blows he landed.


----------



## rean1mator

yeah, these are the type of fights that can break a fighter for good. but luckily sonnen doesn't think submitting to a bjj submission move is a loss so we are good for a rematch!


MrObjective said:


> Chael had the championship, gotta watch the spider's legs. Really sad story for him.
> 
> That was the absolute worst Anderson Silva in maybe 7 years. Wild shots, getting caught quickly by a striker of Sonnen's caliber. He was throwing haymakers in Round 1 - that's not Silva.
> 
> Where were the sharp, precise shots, instincts, the movement. Injury-related, chin, age? - If that's the caliber Anderson that's going to fight a more title defenses against guys at the top of the food chain - he will lose.
> 
> I'll accept the rib injury that really made him that poor a fighter. Still P4P by winning resiliently, but if his striking is really that far gone - he should probably retire.


----------



## Mirage445

Noguiera Jiu Jitsu - Learn how to get smashed for 5 rounds then pull off a last minute sub.


----------



## enceledus

marshall07 said:


> stop runnin your dicksucker, you must have never seen any of "the spiders" fights. so know what ur talkin bout before you talk shit. u jus like half the other people on this site. DONT KNOW SHIT!!!!!!


dude.. learn how to speak english and write a gramatical sentence before trying to talk shit. I've seen every single one of Anderson's fights. Get a few more posts under your belt before running your mouth. Get off my nuts.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

its jsut like how fedor fanboys ruin youtube videos, it cant be stopped there are too many of them *sigh*, someone told me to go buy a brain or something lol


----------



## vilify

when was the last time a challenger lost a fight convincingly and got an immediate rematch?

it doesnt happen, chael fans please get over it and go watch rd1 - rd4 again, over and over, im sure it'll make you feel good.


----------



## creepjacker

Mirage445 said:


> Noguiera Jiu Jitsu - Learn how to get smashed for 5 rounds then pull off a last minute sub.



LOL, yeah, what ever works. Sonnen can keep talking all the crap he wants, but the dissing of BJJ has got to stop. BJJ is Sonnen's daddy, obviously.


----------



## Thelegend

Mirage445 said:


> Noguiera Jiu Jitsu - Learn how to get smashed for 5 rounds then pull off a last minute sub.


NOG was smiling after that fight was over. book it!


----------



## marcthegame

I respect cheal but could u guys imagine how crazy tmr would have been if he had won.


----------



## Dayum

Mirage445 said:


> Noguiera Jiu Jitsu - Learn how to get smashed for 5 rounds then pull off a last minute sub.


now that u mention that LOL.. noigera brothers tend to get their ass kicked and pull off a sub at last minute on almost al their fights LOL.. thats true..


----------



## Leed

I'm dissapointed in one thing though (besides the fact that Sonnen lost ) - I didn't see any Seagal moves.


----------



## creepjacker

Leed said:


> I'm dissapointed in one thing though (besides the fact that Sonnen lost ) - I didn't see any Seagal moves.


HaHa. Yeah, when they were talking about Aikido I kept picturing all those crazy, arm breaking moves from the movies.


----------



## Hawndo

Leed said:


> I'm dissapointed in one thing though (besides the fact that Sonnen lost ) - I didn't see any Seagal moves.


Yeah I was expecting a "**** choke".... :thumb02:


----------



## Iuanes

Żołdak;1239992 said:


> Oh the sweet irony.
> 
> Haters is, huh?


oh sorry, I meant, haters _be_ out in force tonight.

I don't seem to notice any arguments in your post?

Are you suggesting I'm being ironic by hating on you, and not any specific fighter for no particular reason??


----------



## Spec0688

*Where is the hate for Sonnen? (there should be)*

Last week we saw all this hate for Tyson Griffen whining that he wasnt really KO'ed. What is the difference between what Tyson did and what Chael tried to do? He basically tapped and then tried revoking it to get his arm out, and this is not the first time he tried doing this...

He is clearly a poor sport when it comes to getting subbed, and he almost gets subbed in every fight when he faces a decent BJJ opponent.


----------



## Żołdak

Iuanes said:


> oh sorry, I meant, haters _be_ out in force tonight.
> 
> I don't seem to notice any arguments in your post?
> 
> Are you suggesting I'm being ironic by hating on you, and not any specific fighter for no particular reason??


You're being ironic by calling me a retard, but using improper grammar at the same time.

EDIT: If you'd like an arguement than I will admit my arguement is only a matter of opinion. I'm getting a little tired of these comeback finishes. Especially in fights with such magnitude as Carwin vs. Lesnar and Silva vs. Sonnen.


----------



## Crester

Personally I think I'm so impressed by Chael's performance... that I can't diss him at the moment. But yeah... denying the tap was retarded.


----------



## marcthegame

No hate from me, i'm callified as an anderson silva nuthugger. Plain and simple Cheal did what he said he would do except he whooped anderson silva for 24 mins just could not finish the last minute. I'll admit it was quiet shocking to see ur favorite fighter getting own by a dude who u taught had zero chance at beating him.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Spec0688 said:


> Last week we saw all this hate for Tyson Griffen whining that he wasnt really KO'ed. What is the difference between what Tyson did and what Chael tried to do? He basically tapped and then tried revoking it to get his arm out, and this is not the first time he tried doing this...
> 
> He is clearly a poor sport when it comes to getting subbed, and he almost gets subbed in every fight when he faces a decent BJJ opponent.


People wasnt expecting Tyson to act like a douche with Chael its a given. Thats teh difference.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

Chael is a lowlife who tried to claim he didn't tap. It was probably his natural instinct and he at least didn't maintain that stance.

He lost and is a liar. But he put up a great fight.


----------



## vilify

most people dont want to spend their time hating a LOSER.


----------



## rean1mator

well, silva has a hole against wrestling for sure but i think it's a weakness even most wrestlers can't take advantage of. you have to remember that chael isn't *just* a wrestler. being an olympic alternate make his wrestling far superior to division 1/2 level wrestling. totallly different level and he showed that tonight. 



Canadian Psycho said:


> My God man, he dominated the fight. Anderson's not being bloody doesn't mean he didn't get schooled. I'd go as far as to say that Chael exposed the myth and robbed Silva of his mystique. *How can someone have such obvious holes in his game yet still be considered P4P best? *I know, I know... he won... which makes the boo-boos all better, and completely erases everything Chael did in that fight. I get how the Anderson Silva fans think.
> 
> Chael dominated Silva. Chael showed the MMA fans who the tougher fighter is. There's another big dog in the UFC's MW yard, and Silva's getting unbelievably lucky with a last minute submission isn't going to erase or change any of this. Sonnen made good on many of his promises. And whilst he ultimately fell short, don't for one second think Silva had it worked out the whole time, or that he was always too damn good. Silva didn't win this fight. Sonnen lost it.


----------



## chosenFEW

when u put in the performance that he just did only to let it slip away due to carelessness then come on..... it isn't any worse than a josh koscheck illegal _phantom_ knee or phantom eye poke

this is coming from someone who disliked sonnen too


----------



## americanfighter

I think people are just still mind boggled by the way he dominated silva for 4 and a half rounds.


----------



## anderton46

Can't believe he tapped. You are in the a title fight. Just fight till you go out.


----------



## Spec0688

chosenFEW said:


> when u put in the performance that he just did only to let it slip away due to carelessness then come on..... it isn't any worse than a josh koscheck illegal _phantom_ knee or phantom eye poke
> 
> this is coming from someone who disliked sonnen too


difference is that Kos gets flamed like no tomorrow whenever he pulls that stuff.


----------



## vilify

anderton46 said:


> Can't believe he tapped. You are in the a title fight. Just fight till you go out.


I thought it was obvious, he has no heart and he's a loser literally.


----------



## Indestructibl3

anderton46 said:


> Can't believe he tapped. You are in the a title fight. Just fight till you go out.


If I'm not mistaken he tapped from the hyperextension of his left elbow, not the triangle ...


----------



## Indestructibl3

vilify said:


> I thought it was obvious, he has no heart and he's a loser literally.


lmfao he has no heart ... obviously ...

what is obvious is why you have a red rep bar.


----------



## Guy Incognito

"HU-UUUGH" difference, chael protested the call than accepted it and embraced silva while griffin protested the call and refused to give his props to gomi.

And hell the guys are full of adrenaline and things skip your mind. every fight that i have been in, i can barely remember any of it and that's how it is with a lot of people.


----------



## daveh98

Silva needs to consider retirement. His style is well-rounded and that is ultimately what won the fight. However, he has reflexes which are similar to how roy jones jr used to be. Unfortunately reflexes go before speed and speed goes before strength. Tonight we saw an average striker nail Silva when he tried to use pure reflexes to dodge punches as he used to do successfully. Fighters like them can get old in one night and tonight I saw the first signs of declining reflexes for Silva. My guess from here on out is that he is going to be vulnerable unless he really adapts his style. Once you hit about 35-37, those reflexes go. It truly is as simple as that. Silva should go out on top and retire.


----------



## Mirage445

I think Sonnen was just in disbelief that he actually tapped considering how dominant he was the entire fight.


----------



## MrObjective

I can't buy Silva's ability dropped off that much and I think he'll be a better fighter - something was seriously wrong there from the first bell. 

But Sonnen did just do something jaw dropping to Anderson Silva for the better part of 5 rounds. Sonnen was impressive against the main man, did what fighters have been trying to do for the better part of a decade now - can't deny that.

He's still a dirtbag and liar as a promoter - dude was fine after the fight, gave Silva his props. Not a sore loser, still wants the belt, and he'll probably get another shot.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Spec0688 said:


> Last week we saw all this hate for Tyson Griffen whining that he wasnt really KO'ed. What is the difference between what Tyson did and what Chael tried to do?


When you get KOd, it's pretty common to not remember it, and not know that you were KOd. It's possible that Tyson really didn't know.

But tapping out doesn't make your brain forget the last five minutes.

I'm with you, there should be more hate for the liar. But I think that people's hate buckets were already pretty much full for Chael, there's not enough room left for much more. He made such a douchebag of himself with his talk, and lied about so many things leading up to the fight that one more lie is seen as just business as usual for him. Nothing special, just par for the course.


----------



## rean1mator

no no no. tapping out is not like getting punched in the face so much that the ref stops the fight. tapping out is hte fighter conceding the fight. fight stopping b/c of punches is at the ref's discretion. big difference.




bmo37 said:


> I could care less who won this fight, but honestly Chael had been making that same mistake all fight long and Anderson wasn't able to capitalize on it earlier. I don't think anderson really stunned Chael to get that submission more that it was a last ditch effort and a error in judgment by Chael allowing wrist control while having his upper body stretched out (seems like he got lazy or just gased figuring he had it in the bag at that point).





Stryker9 said:


> I dvr'd the bitch, and rewatched it at full speed, and Rosenthal coulda gave Sonnen a bit more time. In my first post I said, How many guys have been hurt cuz they're tapping like mad....It's obvious, they're done, they're tapping ! Sonnen just deserved to go to sleep, or Really TAP OUT ! Especially after completely controlling Anderson like that.


----------



## AK-Bronco

I almost think it's fixed, Andy wins in a way he needs to and Sonnen is gracious in defeat. Something gives...


----------



## rockybalboa25

anderton46 said:


> Can't believe he tapped. You are in the a title fight. Just fight till you go out.


Yeah let him break your arm, because that makes sense?:confused02:


----------



## Iuanes

Żołdak;1240079 said:


> You're being ironic by calling me a retard, but using improper grammar at the same time.
> 
> EDIT: If you'd like an arguement than I will admit my arguement is only a matter of opinion. I'm getting a little tired of these comeback finishes. Especially in fights with such magnitude as Carwin vs. Lesnar and Silva vs. Sonnen.


I see you're unfamiliar with the subtleties of the AA English vernacular. There is no such thing as truly 'correct' grammar. 

'haters' is more common in AA vernacular as is the use of the singular verb for plural nouns. The use of 'is' was thusly intentional.

I'm just angry at the continual ignorance showed by people concerning the Lesnar/Carwin fight. You're taste in fights is obviously your own. But, a dislike for comebacks and unlikely finishes is sort of an odd one.


----------



## Rusko

Spec0688 said:


> Last week we saw all this hate for Tyson Griffen whining that he wasnt really KO'ed. What is the difference between what Tyson did and what Chael tried to do? He basically tapped and then tried revoking it to get his arm out, and this is not the first time he tried doing this...
> 
> He is clearly a poor sport when it comes to getting subbed, and he almost gets subbed in every fight when he faces a decent BJJ opponent.



I dislike him as I did before, he has a very bad personality. I don't laugh at his jokes. Him protesting proved again how much of a douche he is.

I do respect his abilities as a fighter much more, and thanks to him for hyping this fight.


----------



## americanfighter

rean1mator said:


> well, silva has a hole against wrestling for sure but i think it's a weakness even most wrestlers can't take advantage of. you have to remember that chael isn't *just* a wrestler. being an olympic alternate make his wrestling far superior to division 1/2 level wrestling. totallly different level and he showed that tonight.


I agree chael is clearly on another level when it comes to wrestling but how many freestyle wrestlers has silva fought? You can't really judge how big the hole it is yet because there aren't any good freestyle wrestlers that he has fought against other than chael. I would love to see him fight Jake Shields and I think that would answer a lot of questions. 

However I do feel at this time it is safe to say now that guys like GSP or a prime Randy or a prime Matt Hughes would have beaten silva.


----------



## rockybalboa25

Leed said:


> I'm dissapointed in one thing though (besides the fact that Sonnen lost ) - I didn't see any Seagal moves.


He couldn't do the patented Segal grabs your thumbs move. No small joint manipulation. They haven't built a cage that can withstand Segal's moves.


----------



## Kreed

enceledus said:


> Truth... mad respect to Chael and Nelson... zero to Anderson.


yeah those punches standing and elbows from the floor would have been shrugged off by most


----------



## rean1mator

freestyle wrestling? chael was greco-roman in div 1 and as an olympic alternate. but what does it matter whether it was freestyle or greco?


americanfighter said:


> I agree chael is clearly on another level when it comes to wrestling but how many freestyle wrestlers has silva fought? You can't really judge how big the hole it is yet because there aren't any good freestyle wrestlers that he has fought against other than chael. I would love to see him fight Jake Shields and I think that would answer a lot of questions.
> 
> However I do feel at this time it is safe to say now that guys like GSP or a prime Randy or a prime Matt Hughes would have beaten silva.


----------



## enceledus

Kreed said:


> yeah those punches standing and elbows from the floor would have been shrugged off by most


which are totally rare in any MMA fight right? piss off dude. He deserves the best chin in MMA now? get off his swinging black nuts... he didn't eat any major shots. Period.


----------



## Rusko

I didn't get what happend in the first round, Chael clips him. Silva looks like he's ok but he gets clipped again, he still stands like nothing is wrong and gets hit third time.

This is when my heartbeat slowed down and I thought this was it.

I was so sure that after 1st round SIlva would give up, lots of respect for hanging in there that long. True warrior.




Freiermuth said:


> AS has a great chin, I don't think this fight did him any justice though considering Sonnen doesn't put a lot into his punches.
> 
> Shogun has the best chin, I can't recall him even being rocked.


Overeem and I think Noguera rocked Shogun few times.


----------



## joey__stalin

rockybalboa25 said:


> Yeah let him break your arm, because that makes sense?:confused02:


qft

I have never seen anyone defend a triangle like that before... 

But yeah, I'd rather not have my arm broken so I don't have to wait around for it to heal before getting to train again. If it was a choke hold I can understand.

But aren't there rules to how long before you can fight or train after getting choked out or knocked out?


----------



## rean1mator

and i think you can make some judgements about his wrestling defense b/c it wasn't like the fight was debatable as far as who was winning. sonnen straight man handled silva, end of story like gsp manhandles everyone he fights. not even close. 

but like i said most wrestlers in the ufc don't have the level of wrestling that chael does. and no i don't think even a prime hughes could compete - his level of wresting isn't there and his size certainly isn't.




rean1mator said:


> freestyle wrestling? chael was greco-roman in div 1 and as an olympic alternate. but what does it matter whether it was freestyle or greco?


----------



## americanfighter

rean1mator said:


> freestyle wrestling? chael was greco-roman in div 1 and as an olympic alternate. but what does it matter whether it was freestyle or greco?


Here is a good compare and contrast of the two styles. 



> .Greco-Roman wrestlers primarily use their upper-body strength (back and arms). In this style, wrestlers are not allowed to use their legs (i.e. tripping), and they are not allowed to grab their opponents legs.
> 
> Freestyle wrestling is a full-body wrestling style. A wrestler of this style uses their own legs for an advantage and also inhibits their opponent's legs for holds and break-downs. Upper body strength is crucial to this style of wrestling as well, but a great wrestler in this style knows how to use their whole body to take control of a match.




http://wrestling.suite101.com/article.cfm/grecoroman_and_freestyle_wrestling


----------



## rean1mator

i know what the differences are but you don't seem to. chael is a greco roman wrestler. 


americanfighter said:


> Here is a good compare and contrast of the two styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wrestling.suite101.com/article.cfm/grecoroman_and_freestyle_wrestling


----------



## rean1mator

and i don't know where you got that quote from but it's absolutely wrong.




americanfighter said:


> Here is a good compare and contrast of the two styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wrestling.suite101.com/article.cfm/grecoroman_and_freestyle_wrestling


----------



## blang

420atalon said:


> Its the exact same. Carwin was beating Lesnar far worse then Sonnen was beating Silva and the fight was nearly stopped.
> 
> If this was Maia or Nogueira or someone like that who relies on BJJ everyone would be ecstatic with this outcome and the amazing comeback submission. Instead because Silva is known more for being a striker and because some people don't like him everyone wants an instant rematch just because he might lose.
> 
> Silva outclassed Sonnen the same way that Maia, Filho, Horn, Sobral and Griffin did. Sonnen needs better BJJ defense plain and simple or to find someway to finish fights. He isn't well rounded enough to be a great fighter.


silva may have won but he far from out classed sonnen. if anything sonnen outclassed him.


----------



## americanfighter

rean1mator said:


> i know what the differences are but you don't seem to. chael is a greco roman wrestler.


I know but I am not talking about his history I am talking about his skill set as a mixed martial artist. The display that he put tonight on was a great display free great shots great control of silva's legs and great pressure on the ground. For instance GSP didn't wrestle in college but he is adman good freestyle wrestler.


----------



## joey__stalin

I bet it was the goatee that was throwing Silva off. Not use to fighting with it, so it just threw him off all night.


----------



## rean1mator

ok but you are citing a website that is saying outrigt incorrect information as far as the differences between the two styles which means you don't know the differences between the two. Chael is a greco roman wrestler and he used greco roman wrestling to manhandle the p4p best fighter in the world tonight.


americanfighter said:


> I know but I am not talking about his history I am talking about his skill set as a mixed martial artist. The display that he put tonight on was a great display free great shots great control of silva's legs and great pressure on the ground. For instance GSP didn't wrestle in college but he is adman good freestyle wrestler.


----------



## NissanZaxima

*Chael needs to learn some BJJ*

Seriously... I know that he thinks it is "gay" but to learn some submission defense and what not could make him a total monster.

so dude drop your pride for a little bit so you dont get choked out as easily


----------



## slapshot

Sorry but all I saw was another error by a ref that led to a sub par outcome. One pat is not a tap and it was clear the ref was himself confused. The fights were great I just think it was a very bad call.


----------



## Dayum

*anderson silva, crying?*

http://www.ufc.com/media/117-silva-post-fight-interview
look at his eyes 0.o


----------



## blang

NissanZaxima said:


> Seriously... I know that he thinks it is "gay" but to learn some submission defense and what not could make him a total monster.
> 
> so dude drop your pride for a little bit so you dont get choked out as easily


he didn't tap to the choke it was the armbar that made him tap


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22

slapshot said:


> Sorry but all I saw was another error by a ref that led to a sub par outcome. One pat is not a tap and it was clear the ref was himself confused. The fights where great I just think it was a very bad call.


Are you serious???

If Chael really hadn't have tapped he would have protested for longer than a split second. Chael tapped and he knows it. You don't think after the fight he might have mentioned that he didn't tap??

C'mon.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Does anyone else think Anderson will drop on the p4p list after this? All bias aside.


----------



## americanfighter

rean1mator said:


> ok but you are citing a website that is saying outrigt incorrect information as far as the differences between the two styles which means you don't know the differences between the two. Chael is a greco roman wrestler and he used greco roman wrestling to manhandle the p4p best fighter in the world tonight.


I'll have to watch the fight again I have to admit was going crazy there for a bit but from what I saw chael was doing allot on the ground like controlling silva's legs and moving when silva rolled and pressuring him and I call that freestyle wrestling but I guess I need to watch the fight again.


----------



## slapshot

Did he tap? I must of missed something, time to dig into the athletic commission rules but last time I looked the definition of "tapping out" was three consecutive taps fairly sure that was NSAC not CSAC. 

Either way the ref caused more confusion by the way he officiated and that pat you say was a tap was not definitive enough to stop the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

slapshot said:


> Did he tap? I must of missed something, time to dig into the athletic commission rules but last time I looked, the definition of "tapping out" was three consecutive taps fairly sure that was NSAC not CSAC.
> 
> Either way the ref caused more confusion by the way he officiated and that pat you say was a tap was not definitive enough to stop the fight.


I'm a Chael fan, and I literally dropped to me knees when that happened...

but he tapped dude. Whether he did it the proper way or not, the bone was about to break through his skin. He tapped out. The ref made the right call.

With that being said, I was still very happy with that fight. It proved several things.

1. Anderson is NOT invincible

2. Chael can back up what he says (considering he just gave one of the best p4p fighters in the world the beating of his life)

3. There should be an immediate re-match. No one has given Silva a fight like that in his life. Anyone who says that there shouldn't is just scared that Andy will lose.

4. Don't ever say Chael is a lay n prayer. That was some of the most active ground n pound I've ever seen. Chael also proved he isn't as one dimensional as everyone thinks. Even these high class strikers have yet to rock Silva. Chael did, and that in itself deserves a lot of respect.

5. Damn good fight card tonight. Both men earned large amounts of respect in my book. More so from Sonnen.


----------



## mohammadmoofty

crazyyyyy fight i was so suprised for the first few rounds, then i started to see more of the same from chael and thought it might just be a matter of time before he gets caught. really interesting fight.


----------



## MMAUK

*Hats off to Sonnen*

Yes, the guy came out with a lot of trash talking, which may have been based on thin air. He was disrespectful, indignified and controversial. 

But for 22 and a half minutes, he put an absolute beat down on Anderson Silva. He outboxed him, won the exchanges, took him down at ease and beat his ass. He showed tremendous cardio, immense heart and fantastic technical skill. 

Anderson Silva showed in his last few fights, that he is a cocky, disrespectful fighter himself. He thinks that just because he's the champ, its upto his opponents to come and take the fight to him, which is why he always tears fighters apart with his counter striking. Nobody had fun watchin him dance around the ring for 2 rounds right?

SO, thank you Chael Sonnen. Thank you for beating some sense into that cocky champion, for pushing the pace, for delivering on your hype, for making Anderson work for his money, for repping Freestyle American Wrestling, for keeping me on the edge of my seat for 22.5 minutes. 

If these two ever meet again, Chael all the way. You just have to love his fighting style.

Oh, and Chael did it with a pretty bad looking staph infection....and Anderson was the one to blame his injuries at the bell.


----------



## jongurley

after all that is said,, Anderson "Spider" Silva still has the belt,, :thumb02: I love it,, I will say on record now that Sonnen will not beat anderson like he did this fight if they fight again, Anderson knows exactly what to expect, and Sonnen fought a perfect fight and still didn't pull it off, so I don't think a rematch is worthy so :sarcastic12:


----------



## PheelGoodInc

jongurley said:


> after all that is said,, Anderson "Spider" Silva still has the belt,, :thumb02: I love it,, I will say on record now that Sonnen will not beat anderson like he did this fight if they fight again, Anderson knows exactly what to expect, and Sonnen fought a perfect fight and still didn't pull it off, so I don't think a rematch is worthy so :sarcastic12:


Uhm no. Anderson knew what to expect prior to this fight. Chaels game plan was the same thing it always was. Take down, gnp... and Anderson struggled to find an answer for it and was 1 minute away from losing his belt.

Sonnen may very well not beat him again, but he has the best shot out of anyone in the MW division. He deserves a re-match.


----------



## Budhisten

First off - I haven't seen the fight yet, it was on at 4am here so I was catching some Zs...

But the people saying Chael didn't tap because he only made the "tap-motion" once...

Fedor only tapped one time 

Sounds like Chael brought everything he had and almost overwhelmed Silva, can't wait to see this... I have it recorded luckily


----------



## SideWays222

Budhisten said:


> First off - I haven't seen the fight yet, it was on at 4am here so I was catching some Zs...
> 
> But the people saying Chael didn't tap because he only made the "tap-motion" once...
> 
> Fedor only tapped one time
> 
> Sounds like Chael brought everything he had and almost overwhelmed Silva, can't wait to see this... I have it recorded luckily


A fighter that dominates 23minutes of a 25min fight is the better fighter IMO. You cant be "Better" and lose 23min of a fight.. it doesnt work like that. A rematch happens il bet ANYTHING on Sonnen.


----------



## ptw

SideWays222 said:


> A fighter that dominates 23minutes of a 25min fight is the better fighter IMO. You cant be "Better" and lose 23min of a fight.. it doesnt work like that. A rematch happens il bet ANYTHING on Sonnen.


A fighter that dominates 23/25 min of a fight is the better fighter, yes, IF IT GOES TO DECISION. A fighter who dominates 23/25 min fight and gets subbed is not the better fighter. 

Both deserve respect. To pull off a sub win like that after getting pounded for 5 rounds, no ****, is nothing short of impressive.


----------



## SideWays222

ptw said:


> A fighter that dominates 23/25 min of a fight is the better fighter, yes, IF IT GOES TO DECISION. A fighter who dominates 23/25 min fight and gets subbed is not the better fighter.
> 
> Both deserve respect. To pull off a sub win like that after getting pounded for 5 rounds, no ****, is nothing short of *LUCK*.


Fixed it for yah.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

OMFG! What a fight! Chael Is the ******* man!!!
I dont care what Buffer said at the end, Chael Sonnen Is the champ!

Dana, rematch asap!


----------



## Evo

I'm just glad people will finally stop calling him invincible. It was so annoying the god like status people have been giving him. Tonight just proved how human he is.

I'm glad this happened, this should motivate everyone else who is next to fight silva.


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22

SideWays222 said:


> A fighter that dominates 23minutes of a 25min fight is the better fighter IMO. You cant be "Better" and lose 23min of a fight.. it doesnt work like that. A rematch happens il bet ANYTHING on Sonnen.


Total nonsense.

Sonnen's only way to win was to take this fight to a 5 round decision. Silva's game plan was to knock him out or submit him. Silva submitted him. Doesn't matter if it was in the first minute or the last minute. Sonnen couldn't go the distance, and Silva submitted him. Period. And this is coming from someone who doesn't like Anderson Silva and was rooting for Sonnen.

His performance was awesome, but his goal was to ground and pound for 5 rounds WITHOUT getting knocked out or submitted. He made a mistake and got submitted. The end.

(To draw a parallel - if they were fighting to the death, who would be the corpse right now? Would you still say Chael was the better fighter then?)

In addition, say what you want, but Anderson Silva clearly WAS reeling from some kind of injury and was not 100%. In the post fight conference Sonnen himself admitted that he believed Silva WAS under the weather because he expected way more resistance from him. Again, I was rooting for Sonnen and don't like Silva, but this was pretty obvious within the first 30 seconds of the fight.

I believe in a rematch against a 100% Silva, Sonnen will get smashed.


----------



## JuggNuttz

SideWays222 said:


> A fighter that dominates 23minutes of a 25min fight is the better fighter IMO. You cant be "Better" and lose 23min of a fight.. it doesnt work like that. A rematch happens il bet ANYTHING on Sonnen.


Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira would disagree..... and so do i.

i was rooting for Chael, i wanted him to win and was a bit pissed at the end.... but no doubt, this DOES NOT take away from Silva... he won plain and simple...


----------



## Danm2501

Man, what an epic fight. Chael was looking so good for 22 minutes of that fight. He was actually dominating the stand-up, was taking Anderson down with ease, smashing him on the ground and then got caught. I didn't initially think he tapped, but after re-watching it was pretty clear he tapped. Real shame, I'd loved to have seen Chael take the win. Would love to see them go at it again. Have gained even more respect for Anderson Silva though. I didn't think he'd be able to recover from getting so badly battered, but that was a fantastic comeback. What a main event!


----------



## LizaG

Mad props to Chael for bringing it like he said he would, seems the subs always get him in the end, but there was no trashtalk from him afterwards which I liked. He was a true sportsman after the fight and that speaks volumes to me


----------



## SideWays222

JuggNuttz said:


> Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira would disagree..... and so do i.
> 
> i was rooting for Chael, i wanted him to win and was a bit pissed at the end.... but no doubt, this DOES NOT take away from Silva... he won plain and simple...


He won... he is NOT the better fighter though. Rematch ASAP. Tomorrow please


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22

*Anderson's Rib Injury: How much of a factor?*

I'm not here to defend Anderson because personally I don't even really like him, but there doesn't seem to be too much discussion about his alleged injury coming into the fight.

To me it was fairly obvious within the first couple minutes of the fight that something clearly was not right with him. He wasn't as smooth and slick as he normally is and he really didn't look like he was at his best.

He says after the fight that he had broken ribs and was advised not to fight. Anderson doesn't seem like the type that would bring this up unless it really was a factor.

Even in the post fight press conference Sonnen himself admitted that he believes Silva was "under the weather" because he expected more resistance from him.

Sonnen put on an awesome performance, yes. I myself was rooting for him and wanted to see him pull it off. But how much of a factor do you guys think Silva's injury played in the fight? It looked very clear that something was wrong with him.

A ton of people are now giving Sonnen huge praise, some saying he is the "true champ", that he figured Silva out, that he'll beat Silva in a rematch etc... But do you really think the fight would go the same way against an Anderson Silva at 100% health? Or do you think his injury was minor and didn't really affect the fight?

I personally believe that it DID play a factor and would explain why he looked so sloppy. When have you ever seen Silva throwing wild punches and big haymakers like that? I believe in a rematch if Silva is at 100% health he will beat Sonnen handily.

That is just my opinion, and again, I like Sonnen more than Silva so I'm not some fanboy nuthugger here. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## osmium

The better fighter won and Chael deserves to go back down the ladder not an instant rematch. He got finished and he tried to pretend he didn't give up again. Anderson didn't win by luck he won by having more skills. Chael wilted from the third round on also and he was hurt by a punch from Anderson off his back before the triangle that isn't a champion performance. There is a reason title fights are 5 rounds the better fighter wins more often with a larger sample size. 

Maybe Chael shouldn't have wasted the majority of his career refusing to improve his weaknesses. Anderson Silva got a black belt in BJJ and improved his hands dramatically in that same time period. Which won him the fight in the fourth and fifth by inflicting enough damage and wearing Chael down so he could sub him off his back.


----------



## andromeda_68

i definitely thought he looked under the weather and sub-par tonight. what was with the dropped hands just eating punches standing in the first round! had me on pins and needles right from the start.

sonnen was clearly dominant even though his many strikes didn't seem to be inflicting as much facial damage as anderson's few. though i don't think people are correct in saying that anderson planned it all along, or was "just baiting" him. while he may have been conserving energy for various reasons, a masterminded plot clearly wasn't one of them. he was downright sloppy and, if there were any plotted victories in his head, leaving it down to the last 1:30 for a miracle choke is a terrible gamble for anyone to make. it's stupid to play with your title like that, no matter how confident you are. i'm a fan of silva and but there's no way that was all on purpose. he didn't look good. 

still doesn't change the fact that sonnen tapped and then acted like he didn't for whatever reason. i wouldn't be surprised given his penchant for melodramatics, devisiveness, and lying if this weren't just another one of his gimmicks to get people riled up for a rematch.


*edit*
also-- 

broken ribs are some of the most painful and slow-healing injuries a person can sustain, often hurting for months after being set. unlike sonnen, however, silva didn't run his mouth the whole time leading up to the fight so no one was the wiser. IMO that stands a lesson in pride and humility for sonnen...mmmm, bet that was tasty as hell going down, knowing that someone that effed up can still beat you AND he never had to run off at the mouth about his skills OR lack of health beforehand  hahahahaha


----------



## T.Bone

Watching Anderson get pummelled for 5 rounds was hard for me to watch, I actually felt fear.

But I don't think I've ever been happier than when I saw Sonnen tapping. War Silva.


----------



## Soojooko

I love Silva. I am shocked.

He took Sonnen likely. Big time. Getting hit by the most generic combinations from Sonnen in round one implies that he 100% didnt expect Sonnen to even try and strike with him. It was a master stroke by Sonnen. To be brave enough to assume Silva wont be ready, if he goes in swinging like a lunatic. Those early exchanges rattled Silva. Its difficult to recover properly from being rattled when your opponent is peppering your head with 100 blows per minute. F*uck. It was evil. Sonnen is Beelzebub. 

I suspect Sonnen, might retire. He refuses to train BJJ. He hates the thought. He must be getting really fed up of getting submitted by dudes he really dislikes... and lets face it, getting subbed is one of the more embarrassing and less honourable ways to lose a fight. Knowing Sonnen and his hardcore beliefs... his ego can only take to much.

Anyway... because I have to... props to Sonnen.


----------



## AmdM

Honestly, Sonnen wasn´t able to finish a injuried Silva (ribs injuries are nasty, lots of pain take away your movement), Sonnen kept Silva on the ground for 23 minutes yet Silva comes out without even a scratch, he fake tapped to try to Silva let go of the armbar (bitch move), but yet, lots of guys saying he´s the man...:thumbsdown:

For being the king of trashtalk,
for having no respect whatsoever towards anyone but himself,
for touching an *injuried* man during 23 minutes leaving him unmarked,
for fake tapping like a bitch,
for knowing no BJJ or sub defense...

I say: "Sonnen, you suck hard, use some od Andy´s vaseline to take that triangle out of your arss and try a career in pro-wrestling afterwards,you surely got what it takes to suceed there!".

WAR ANDY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uchaaa

I was surprised that the hits didnt affect silva. Sonnen looked more battered after the fight than silva. Silva can take shots easily.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i dont think he had broken ribs because 
no.1 you cant even breathe so when was put in that triangle he would have passed out
2. fighters mainly dont even like to fight at all with broken ribs eg recently wanderlai

please no more excuse just admit you had an off night thank you. everyone has 1


----------



## LightweightFighter

*why did anderson silva not bleed or had any bruises at all*

it just puzzles me that chael sonnen rocked him and was just whooping that ass hitting him with shots on the ground but anderson never bleed, not even a little nose bleed or get any bumps or bruises on his face

this was after a 4 round relentless ground and pound

in fact i have never seen anderson silva bleed before

why is this? it actually pissed me off while watching the fight i kept on telling myself why wont this ****** bleed


----------



## UFC_OWNS

no elbow strikes


----------



## Vale_Tudo

"Bad ribs" ?
Excuses, Anderson got schooled! *WAR SONNEN!*


----------



## Soojooko

Andersons flesh is bound together using Jedi magic.


----------



## GarethUFC

Lets face facts.. Anderson is hardly going to get a black eye now is he...


----------



## Soojooko

GarethUFC said:


> Lets face facts.. Anderson is hardly going to get a black eye now is he...


Wow!... have we gone back in time to the 60's or something?


----------



## cdtcpl

I mentioned it to my friend while watching it. Anderson Silva has some thick skin. Just like Fedor has thin skin. Some guys are bleeders and some are not.


----------



## edlavis88

To be honest Chael's shots were landing to flush, it's usually the grazing ones that really cut you up.
I have to say as unimpressed as i was with Anderson's guard, those elbows from the bottom were brutal!


----------



## Mckeever

osmium said:


> The better fighter won and Chael deserves to go back down the ladder not an instant rematch. He got finished and he tried to pretend he didn't give up again. Anderson didn't win by luck he won by having more skills. Chael wilted from the third round on also and he was hurt by a punch from Anderson off his back before the triangle that isn't a champion performance. There is a reason title fights are 5 rounds the better fighter wins more often with a larger sample size.
> 
> Maybe Chael shouldn't have wasted the majority of his career refusing to improve his weaknesses. Anderson Silva got a black belt in BJJ and improved his hands dramatically in that same time period. Which won him the fight in the fourth and fifth by inflicting enough damage and wearing Chael down so he could sub him off his back.


hahahahaha. Spoken like a true anderson silva fan boy. Another ******* punk. You're boy also got wobbled on the feet TWICE by Chael, how do you explain that one buddy?


----------



## js9234

Probably because not too many of them had much power behind them. He was hit a lot but they weren't very powerful. I'm not saying all, but a majority.


----------



## AmdM

Mckeever said:


> hahahahaha. Spoken like a true anderson silva fan boy. Another ******* punk. You're boy also got wobbled on the feet TWICE by Chael, how do you explain that one buddy?


Really?

Did you even bothered to read this thread or were you just too anxious to call someone fan boy and ****** punk?

Also, to those who are calling it excuses, shut up, it´s like if you knew if it´s true or not so al least respect the man and lets call it true...


----------



## R3353

Nate was was the same, he didn't look beat up for Sonnens GnP. Taking nothing away from him but i think his Gnp looks worse than it is. If he had crazy GnP like Munoz he would have finished a lot of fights.


----------



## H-Deep

*Silva's rib injury......*

Anyone have any opinions on what he said at the end of the fight. When he was on the bottom (the 20+ minutes) i was asking my self why he wasnt throwing up submission attempts. I realise he was taking a beating from the top and its hard to do however i saw on many occasions where Sonnen left himself open for an arm bar attempt and Silva just wasn't throwing it up. Does anyone think the rib injury played a serious part last night in the fight? Silva said he was instructed by the doctor not to fight but he did anyway. Your thoughts please

Also this thread is not to take anything away from sonnen or anything like that im curious to see what the rest of the forum thinks


----------



## Indestructibl3

If fedor gets a rematch, Chael deserves one too ...


----------



## AmdM

Chael hits like a bitch, that´s why.

lol to him saying "im gonna dig a hole in his face"...


----------



## Can.Opener

Same deal with the Maruardt fight, elbow strikes leave the most evidence of bruising and cuts on the face.


----------



## Mckeever

AmdM said:


> Really?
> 
> Did you even bothered to read this thread or were you just too anxious to call someone fan boy and ****** punk?
> 
> Also, to those who are calling it excuses, shut up, it´s like if you knew if it´s true or not so al least respect the man and lets call it true...


Really? I posted in this thread also just minutes after the fight, ive been following this thread.

People on here are really showing their true colours with their anderson silva nut huggery.

And im really dissapointed in you. Ive always been a fan of you're posts and you always seem to give an unbisased opinion, but you're true fanboy colours are now being shown too :thumbsdown:

p4p number one Anderson Silva, a man many believed to be invincible just got destroyed for 4 and a half rounds by Chael Sonnen and people cant even give chael credit or even admit anderson was dominated, pathetic.


----------



## AmdM

Indestructibl3 said:


> If fedor gets a rematch, Chael deserves one too ...


Sure, like if they are in the same org and all...


----------



## LightweightFighter

no actually. nate looked pretty fuked up after their fight too

but anderson looked fine

nate looked fuked


----------



## Can.Opener

I'm more talking about Sonnens face after that fight. Only a handful of elbows thrown and he looked really bad.


----------



## AmdM

Mckeever said:


> And im really dissapointed in you. Ive always been a fan of you're posts and you always seem to give an unbisased opinion, but you're true fanboy colours are now being shown too :thumbsdown:


It´s not like im here to get your approval.
But i´ll give you this one. Yes, im taking this in a very personal manner.
Andy´s has always been about respect, he surely didn´t deserve his name in the mouth of Chael the way it did. Besides, what really make me sick, it´s the fact that, despiste Chael being a douche in his words and in his actions (fake tap, really?) lots of people are taking his side instead of going by the better man and fighter, that just goes to show that there are many out there with a severe lack of values and a inability to distinguish MMA warrior´s spirit from pro-wrestling scripted entertainment...


----------



## Danm2501

Quality stats just been posted on MMA Live's Twitter feed:

"Amazing stat from @Computstrike: Chael Sonnen outlanded Anderson Silva, 289-29, setting record for most strikes landed in a fight."

"Even more amazing stat from last night? Anderson Silva had only been hit with 208 strikes COMBINED in his first 11 @UFC fights. WOW."

Pretty incredible that, showing just how dominant Chael was. Landing more strikes in 4 and a half rounds than the guys Anderson has fought in his last 11 fights. Quality stuff.


----------



## R3353

I believe that he did have an injury as he was holding the rib after the first round and that is going to cause problems throwing your hips up for submitions. Overall i don't know how much it played a role in the fight, but i do think it effected Silvas performance. Regardless Chale still did a good job until the triangle.


----------



## BWoods

I'll just quote myself from a year ago.

http://www.mmaforum.com/928569-post36.html



> I think the guy who is going to beat Silva is someone who isn't afraid of his standup and who can bully him when the fight gets into the close range. I believe Silva's ground game, though he is a black belt, is overrated. Silva isn't a dominating BJJ player, he doesn't present a huge submission threat. Instead he uses his ability to control the opponent and work to stand up.
> 
> Dan Henderson was doing very well against Silva until he started getting pegged with shots and ultimately got hit with a knee. Up until that point he controlled Silva and pretty much had his way with him.
> 
> Patrick Cote had similar luck with Silva, he was NOT afraid to be on the feet and you could see Anderson's gameplan change when he gave Cote his best and it didn't work. All great strikers become disheartened when they tag a guy with their best shots and the dude keeps pressing forward. Sadly Patrick's knee exploded and the fight had to end.
> 
> I believe the most important thing when fighting Silva is not to be caught standing in front of him. He's going to keep moving and make himself a hard target while throwing strikes at you. Fighters can't afford to be intimidated by his striking, they have to find a way to get in close and neutralize the Muay Thai by getting Anderson off of his feet.


Sonnen worked his gameplan amazingly and did exactly what was required. He made a mistake and got clipped by Anderson, then turtled up in the guard while Silva slapped the triangle on. He tried to trick Anderson with a standard Team Quest tactic by faking a tap and then crying about it afterward.


----------



## Mckeever

AmdM said:


> It´s not like im here to get your approval.
> But i´ll give you this one. Yes, im taking this in a very personal manner.
> *Andy´s has always been about respect,* he surely didn´t deserve his name in the mouth of Chael the way it did. Besides, what really make me sick, it´s the fact that, despiste Chael being a douche in his words and in his actions (fake tap, really?) lots of people are taking his side instead of going by the better man and fighter, that just goes to show that there are many out there with a severe lack of values and a inability to distinguish MMA warrior´s spirit from pro-wrestling scripted entertainment...


No he isnt. Anderson Silva showed his true colours vs Damian Maia. An arrogant, up his own ass clown who thinks hes better than every other man out there. I called silva out on being arrogant waaaay earlier in his career before the maia fight. 

You can always tell from his body language, his gestures and the way he speaks in interviews just how arrogant this man is, its just that in the Maia fight, everyone got to see it in full force. All the bowing nonsense is fake.

It isnt about taking sides. Its about giving an unbiased opinion on what happened in that fight. It was 4 and a half rounds of Andy getting slammed onto the matt, getting beaten up and get wobbled on the feet TWICE by a man re known for his pillow hands standing. Its not taking sides. If Anderson had done what Chael did, it would be Anderson i would be praising and congratulating on the win. Dont let your persoanl feelings towards fighters cloud your judgement of what happens in a fight.

Floyd Mayweather is one of the cockiest, most arrogant pricks in boxing. I still have to applaud him every time he fights though and respect the mans skills.


----------



## sisdavid

*Silva vs Sonnen*

Just for the record, Sonnen never taped he was trying to smack Silvas hand losse. Silva might be a better fighter and got him in an arm bar, but Sonnen is the best, LOL


----------



## nni

It looked to me like he wasn't fighting the take downs. No sprawling whatsoever. It's possible that it was because of the rib injury so he wouldn't worsen it by contesting all the take downs from Sonnen. Sonnen would probably still end up taking him down but at a higher cost for him. But man did he open up while on his feet. People saying Sonnen outstruck him standing are crazy, with the exception of round 1 Silva really hit him with some awesome shots.


----------



## BWoods

sisdavid said:


> Just for the record, Sonnen never taped he was trying to smack Silvas hand losse. Silva might be a better fighter and got him in an arm bar, but Sonnen is the best, LOL


Hope that's a joke. Why would a guy slap a hand away instead of grabbing it and moving it by force. It's like trying to pop a sewer lid with a flyswatter, that doesn't make sense.

Chael tried to fake the tap so Anderson would let up. Josh Rosenthal saw it and called it a legit tap which is what it should be called.


----------



## MrObjective

Either it was injury-related or age caught up with him real quick. 

Right from the bell he was striking/counter-striking was the nothing resembling the Anderson Silva of last two fights - the 'eyes in the back of his head', the crisp precision and rapid reflexes you would expect from Silva wasn't there.

He did get rock a bunch and i'm sure Silva was seeing some flashes - nonetheless they weren't quick hard strikes - Silva's seen better stand-up and completely negated it.


----------



## BrianRClover

Mckeever said:


> No he isnt. Anderson Silva showed his true colours vs Damian Maia. An arrogant, up his own ass clown who thinks hes better than every other man out there. I called silva out on being arrogant waaaay earlier in his career before the maia fight.
> 
> You can always tell from his body language, his gestures and the way he speaks in interviews just how arrogant this man is, its just that in the Maia fight, everyone got to see it in full force. All the bowing nonsense is fake.
> 
> It isnt about taking sides. Its about giving an unbiased opinion on what happened in that fight. It was 4 and a half rounds of Andy getting slammed onto the matt, getting beaten up and get wobbled on the feet TWICE by a man re known for his pillow hands standing. Its not taking sides. If Anderson had done what Chael did, it would be Anderson i would be praising and congratulating on the win. Dont let your persoanl feelings towards fighters cloud your judgement of what happens in a fight.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather is one of the cockiest, most arrogant pricks in boxing. I still have to applaud him every time he fights though and respect the mans skills.


It sickens me that people like you think they know someone based on one outing. I will not deny the Maia fight was a bizzare spectacle, but by no means did that one fight show Anderson's "true colors", and for you to say that as a certainty is an exercise in arrogance that is far worse than any fighter or athlete could ever do.

You dont' know the man, you don't know how he thinks. So they don't bow in Brazil? So the F*** what?!? Sometimes when someone learns and trains in other diciplines they adapt certain aspects of the culture. We don't bow in America either, and I'm relatively certain England isn't a bowing culture, but I'm willing to bet if you went and trained with buddist monks you'd be bowing in respect to them.

You have no idea what you're talking about, and running all over this thread calling people fan boys and "nut huggers" (grow up by the way, that term is so ridiculous it makes anyone who uses it sound like a four year old retarded kid) is only making everything you say hipocritical. You're the exact same way only worse, just because you're on the other side of the fence doesn't make you any better.

You don't like Anderson Silva, we get it. Now shut up!


----------



## Mckeever

BrianRClover said:


> It sickens me that people like you think they know someone based on one outing. I will not deny the Maia fight was a bizzare spectacle, but by no means did that one fight show Anderson's "true colors", and for you to say that as a certainty is an exercise in arrogance that is far worse than any fighter or athlete could ever do.
> 
> You dont' know the man, you don't know how he thinks. So they don't bow in Brazil? So the F*** what?!? Sometimes when someone learns and trains in other diciplines they adapt certain aspects of the culture. We don't bow in America either, and I'm relatively certain England isn't a bowing culture, but I'm willing to bet if you went and trained with buddist monks you'd be bowing in respect to them.
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about, and running all over this thread calling people fan boys and "nut huggers" (grow up by the way, that term is so ridiculous it makes anyone who uses it sound like a four year old retarded kid) is only making everything you say hipocritical. You're the exact same way only worse, just because you're on the other side of the fence doesn't make you any better.
> 
> You don't like Anderson Silva, we get it. Now shut up!


Surprise, suprise, another fan boy! Right and you do know Anderson Silva personally do you? You have spoken to him before? You're claims are exactly the same as mine.

I judge from what i have seen from countless interviews and the way he acts in the octagon. I do not believe Anderson is a respectful fighter. In all of his interviews there is an air of arrogance about him. Like i said, his body language, eye contact, the way he speaks, he always comes across as a really arrogant person to me and thinks hes above every one else.

I think the bowing thing to the fighter and the crowd is fake! Thats my opinion, you cant clam i dont know what im talking about. I see Anderson Silva as an extremely talented guy who puts on act about respect for his fellow fighters, when in fact he couldnt be any more arrogant! I think hes up his own ass and i hope that chael fight really brought him back down a peg or two.

Machida is a man of respect. With him i can see that he is a genuine, respectful man. He is no act, with Anderson, i can just see right through the guy, hes arrogant.

We get it, you worship the ground Anderson Silva walks on, now shut up!


----------



## cdtcpl

Just a question after watching the replay. Is Anderson Silva speaking english to Sonnen after the fight? He is talking directly to Sonnen and Sonnen seems to understand him perfectly.


----------



## Finnsidious

I don't know how much it affected him, but I sure want to see a rematch and find out.

Like a lot of others, I was amazed by Silva's lack of speed and almost total inability to defend the takedown. Sonnen had the right plan, and fought well, but I really want to know if Sonnen was that good or Silva was that bad.

Rematch.


----------



## locnott

Well I just enjoyed a good fight, anderson won the fight fair and square, he just got his ass kicked in the process.
My hats off to both guys. Sonnen backed up his talk about 98% and did what he said he would,almost. Anderson fought his best without the silly stuff, and had to give 100% to win. Great fight for 4 1/2 rounds. The fight was decided without judges so there is no decision.. EXACTLY what I think a main event should be.. I enjoyed watching the fight..


----------



## Finnsidious

Some guys have heavy hands, Sonnen just isn't one of them. For all his size and strength, he just doesn't seem to hit very hard, I can't really explain it.

Look at someone like Leben. Every time I watch the guy fight, I can't figure out why he hurts people so easily. His technique is awful, and he looks so slow and clumsy, but he hits people...they fall down, he just has heavy hands, Sonnen just doesn't.


----------



## BrianRClover

Mckeever said:


> Surprise, suprise, another fan boy! Right and you do know Anderson Silva personally do you? You have spoken to him before? You're claims are exactly the same as mine.
> 
> I judge from what i have seen from countless interviews and the way he acts in the octagon. I do not believe Anderson is a respectful fighter. In all of his interviews there is an air of arrogance about him. Like i said, his body language, eye contact, the way he speaks, he always comes across as a really arrogant person to me and thinks hes above every one else.
> 
> I think the bowing thing to the fighter and the crowd is fake! Thats my opinion, you cant clam i dont know what im talking about. I see Anderson Silva as an extremely talented guy who puts on act about respect for his fellow fighters, when in fact he couldnt be any more arrogant! I think hes up his own ass and i hope that chael fight really brought him back down a peg or two.
> 
> Machida is a man of respect. With him i can see that he is a genuine, respectful man. He is no act, with Anderson, i can just see right through the guy, hes arrogant.
> 
> We get it, you worship the ground Anderson Silva walks on, now shut up!


Actually no, at no point whatsoever did I ever say I know what Anderson is like. Unlike you, I pointed out the way things work in certain cultures, in fact I didn't even reference Anderson personally. I pointed out that you think you know him based on interviews and one performance that you are retaining in your head. You on the other hand are telling everyone on this forum what you know about Anderson, and how you are right. Follow your own thread trail, not until your response to me did you ever refer to anything you were saying as your opinion. Instead, you've insulted people and claimed to know something they don't, and proclaimed how wrong they are about a man they respect. It's you sir that has no respect, for the members of this forum, or based on your posting style, most likely yourself.

You're response to me is in fact so ill informed and inacurate I can tell this is a pointless conversation, and one that will not get through to you no matter what. Just go ahead and have your fun, no one cares in the long run anyway.

EDIT: I went ahead and moved my other post you were referencing into this one so you can show me where I said know Anderson, and how what I was saying was just like you... I'm curious.



> Originally Posted by BrianRClover
> It sickens me that people like you think they know someone based on one outing. I will not deny the Maia fight was a bizzare spectacle, but by no means did that one fight show Anderson's "true colors", and for you to say that as a certainty is an exercise in arrogance that is far worse than any fighter or athlete could ever do.
> 
> You dont' know the man, you don't know how he thinks. So they don't bow in Brazil? So the F*** what?!? Sometimes when someone learns and trains in other diciplines they adapt certain aspects of the culture. We don't bow in America either, and I'm relatively certain England isn't a bowing culture, but I'm willing to bet if you went and trained with buddist monks you'd be bowing in respect to them.
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about, and running all over this thread calling people fan boys and "nut huggers" (grow up by the way, that term is so ridiculous it makes anyone who uses it sound like a four year old retarded kid) is only making everything you say hipocritical. You're the exact same way only worse, just because you're on the other side of the fence doesn't make you any better.
> 
> You don't like Anderson Silva, we get it. Now shut up!


----------



## Ape City

Man I just watched the post fight press conferance. Chael is so damn funny, honestly this guys is just the king of comedy in the ufc. 

I actually can't wait for the rematch. I love both fighters!


----------



## Shoegazer

My quick two cents after having had a night to digest it...

Anderson Silva is amazing. He showed tremendous heart and a tremendous chin in getting pounded for 4.5 rounds. I always wondered about Anderson when things weren't going his way, and now I know. He remained calm. He needed a miraculous sub, waited for it, and secured it. I think 99% of guys would have given up by the end of round 3. 

That said, Chael was dominating him, especially on the ground. He knocked him down 3 or 4 times in the standup as well. I think Chael wins that fight 4 out of 5 times. Sonnen is unquestionably a top 10 P4P. 

There's no question in my mind who the top two 185 pound fighters in the world are. You have to rank Anderson #1, but it sure doesn't feel quite right.


----------



## luckbox

Just got done watching the fight. Felt sick to my stomach when Chael tapped. Words cant express how sorry I feel for the guy.


----------



## BobbyD

FiveHorizons said:


> First of all I am a big Anderson Silva fan and will be pulling for him tonight. In this lies the problem.
> 
> I have a thing for the seemingly invincible fighters. Fighters whose skills and ability to win seem other-worldly. Unfortunately the last three fighters I have felt this away about have fallen in their last fights.
> 
> BJ Penn: I thought he was unbeatable at 155, but Edgar came in and legitimately took that fight.
> 
> Machida: I thought the 1st performance against Shogun was a fluke and he would figure out how to avoid the kicks and go all matrix on Shogun. Didn't happen.
> 
> Fedor: Above all others, I thought Fedor to be more than mere mortal. I mean he had NEVER freakin lost in 10 years! But alas, Werdum proved once again that all fighters are human and can be beat.
> 
> So I'm down to one last 'invincible' fighter in Silva. As much as I think he holds the advantage in this fight I have a bad feeling about it. Hopefully he'll pull it out so I can hold onto my absurd super human notions.


Hey Fivehorizons, you ok? You're not in the garage sucking on the tailpipe are you?
j/k man. How'd you like the fight?


----------



## Joabbuac

From all them elbows from the bottom....i think he did much more damage than sonnen did over the 4 rounds. He also hurt him standing in the 4th (i had him winning the 4th...dropped sonnen and smashed him up from the bottom) Look at the differences in facial damage too. 

He hurt him pretty bad with the right just before the sub too.


----------



## deansheppard

Man i wanted chael to win but didnt expect anything like that. Props to him for backing up what he was saying, he really did bring the fight and put preasure on silva


----------



## Dayum

Joabbuac said:


> From all them elbows from the bottom....i think he did much more damage than sonnen did over the 4 rounds. He also hurt him standing in the 4th (i had him winning the 4th...dropped sonnen and smashed him up from the bottom) Look at the differences in facial damage too.
> 
> He hurt him pretty bad with the right just before the sub too.


what u said are facts.. look at their faces sonnen looks like j-leno on a bad hair day..
silva didnt perform well cuz of his injury or preasure, or both together..
next time he'll give em war!


----------



## Hawndo

He definitely caused more superficial damage from the bottom with those elbows, but Silva could barely straighten his back at the end was constantly wincing in pain. Sonnen had one bloody cut on his eye.


----------



## Dayum

Hawndo said:


> He definitely caused more superficial damage from the bottom with those elbows, but Silva could barely straighten his back at the end was constantly wincing in pain. Sonnen had one bloody cut on his eye.


this just proves it even more? rib injury.


----------



## TheNinja

*Chael saying he didn't tap makes me lose all respect for his fight*

Ok, Great fight Chael..But you tapped. Everyone saw it. You tapped 3 times. Man when is Dana going to start making these guys pay fines for this stuff. Chael is just like Tyson Griffin.


----------



## xRoxaz

Visibly on the face Anderson caused more damage but, there was waaaay more bruises on Anderson Silva, and he couldnt even walk back properly, I mean I know Machida was beat but this was way worse in my book Anderson was dominated.


----------



## Dayum

xRoxaz said:


> Visibly on the face Anderson caused more damage but, there was waaaay more bruises on Anderson Silva, and he couldnt even walk back properly, I mean I know Machida was beat but this was way worse in my book Anderson was dominated.


are you stupid?
u try to get thrown on ur back while have rib injury that ******* sux..
unless the rib injury that wouldnt effect him.


----------



## Hawndo

Dayum said:


> this just proves it even more? rib injury.


Both you and I don't know how badly it affected him, I wish people would stop making excuses until we know just how bad it is.


----------



## Black_S15

you cant make a judgement on the fight just on the basis that CHael looked more beat up and then andy. that is just ridiculous. some guys are more proned to cuts then others..


----------



## BrianRClover

I think Anderson did a ton of damage from the bottom. As an Anderson Silva fan, and a guy that is usually bored by wrestlers I would normally condemn a gameplan like Chael... but, Chael is not a lay n pray artist. He is constantly working, and whether or not his shots are doing much he is throwing them. If Chael were a lay n pray artist he'd probably be the champ right now.

Having said all that, I think the attack from the bottom is greatly overlooked in a lot of fights. A guy is on his back so it just looks like he's losing, when in a lot of cases he is actually the agressor. Anderson did a great job in the face of adversity, and I'm sure he was wincing in pain not only because of the fight but the broken, or injured rib.


----------



## Hawndo

If I was 2 minutes from beating the P$P best there is, I'd maybe try some fly shit aswell. Just sayin :thumb02:


----------



## PayneTrain

Hawndo said:


> Both you and I don't know how badly it affected him, I wish people would stop making excuses until we know just how bad it is.


This. Fighters are almost always injured or not at 100 percent when they go into a fight. Anderson was just using that as an excuse, we have no idea if its even true or if it is true that it was a factor in the fight.


----------



## The505Butcher

I only saw one tap.


----------



## monkey024

From my point of view it looked like he tapped once, because I never saw the additonal 2 more taps that you say you saw but I havent seen the replays yet.

From my point of view also it didnt look like he tapped but again the fight was stopped so there is no way to change the outcome...anyone have an ainmated gif yet of the tap??


----------



## MrObjective

He's got a bit of a history of doing that.


----------



## Mckeever

BrianRClover said:


> Actually no, at no point whatsoever did I ever say I know what Anderson is like. Unlike you, I pointed out the way things work in certain cultures, in fact I didn't even reference Anderson personally. I pointed out that you think you know him based on interviews and one performance that you are retaining in your head. You on the other hand are telling everyone on this forum what you know about Anderson, and how you are right. Follow your own thread trail, not until your response to me did you ever refer to anything you were saying as your opinion. Instead, you've insulted people and claimed to know something they don't, and proclaimed how wrong they are about a man they respect. It's you sir that has no respect, for the members of this forum, or based on your posting style, most likely yourself.
> 
> You're response to me is in fact so ill informed and inacurate I can tell this is a pointless conversation, and one that will not get through to you no matter what. Just go ahead and have your fun, no one cares in the long run anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I went ahead and moved my other post you were referencing into this one so you can show me where I said know Anderson, and how what I was saying was just like you... I'm curious.


Of course its all my opinion. I dont feel the need to put IMO after every post i make.

So then, are you saying you find Anderson to be a respectful fighter? This is what i assumed seeing as though you have Anderson in your sig and you're obviously a huge fan of the guy.

If you dont claim to know any thing about Anderson as a person then i take that back, but like i said, given that you're a fan of him, i assumed you (like all of the other anderson silva fans) would think he is a really respectful fighter.

Osium is quite clearly a biased fan boy, along with Spec. I remember Osium saying pre sonnen that Anderson has great take down defense and "lets people take him down" when ever he does hit the mat. Then right after the sonnen fight, he cant have the deceny to admit hes wrong and show Sonnen some respect for his performance, that is pathetic and arrogant and im not the type of guy to hold back on what i feel needs to be said.

So in conclusion, i believe Anderson puts on an act in the octagon and outside the octagon with the whole respect thing. I personally dont think he has any respect for the fighters or the fans and that hes an arrogant, stuck up, prick. That is my opinion. You are saying you dont know what Anderson silva's real personality is like and whether he is respectful or not?


----------



## Piros

Joabbuac said:


> From all them elbows from the bottom....i think he did much more damage than sonnen did over the 4 rounds. He also hurt him standing in the 4th (i had him winning the 4th...dropped sonnen and smashed him up from the bottom) Look at the differences in facial damage too.
> 
> He hurt him pretty bad with the right just before the sub too.


wow, you are delusional, anderson got mauled for 4.5 rounds and he took 20 times more shot then he gave. You would actually give him the 4th round? dude hang out with cecil much?


----------



## Bonnar426

TheNinja said:


> Ok, Great fight Chael..But you tapped. Everyone saw it. You tapped 3 times. Man when is Dana going to start making these guys pay fines for this stuff. Chael is just like Tyson Griffin.


He pulled that same crap when he first fought Paulo Filho. Filho put him in an arm bar and Sonnen's only response was to scream. The Ref stopped it and he started a lot of shit. Their shouldn't have been a controversy because Sonnen wasn't going to get out of that. Later on, he admitted the ref made the right call in that fight.


----------



## Ivan

Just watched that post fight interview.. so Sonnen was dominating.. hmm .. after looking at their faces i would say it was the other way around.. 

Mr. Anderson.. good job..


----------



## xRoxaz

Dayum said:


> are you stupid?
> u try to get thrown on ur back while have rib injury that ******* sux..
> unless the rib injury that wouldnt effect him.


Excuse is an excuse he had the chance to back out when the doctor said it, without looking like a whimp. Even so Chael wasn't 100% either if u had seen the press conference so he could have said many things as well but didn't.

p.s Im an Anderson fan.


----------



## Joabbuac

Black_S15 said:


> you cant make a judgement on the fight just on the basis that CHael looked more beat up and then andy. that is just ridiculous. some guys are more proned to cuts then others..


I didnt make the judgment just on that....i just pointed out the fact that chael looked beat up...he didnt do that to himself did he. 

I made the judgement based on all the shots Silva was landing from the bottom...Chael looked a spent force on his feet in the last 2 rounds.

If Silva did not slip in the 5th he would of stopped him with strikes...chael was struggling to get his takedowns in the last 2, a sweep and a slip helped him look still on top.



Piros said:


> wow, you are delusional, anderson got mauled for 4.5 rounds and he took 20 times more shot then he gave. You would actually give him the 4th round? dude hang out with cecil much?



I agree Chael landed more...and was easily winning the fight...but he was wearing down at a faster rate no doubt. From the shots he was eating and the fact he was working so hard.


----------



## Dayum

PayneTrain said:


> This. Fighters are almost always injured or not at 100 percent when they go into a fight. Anderson was just using that as an excuse, we have no idea if its even true or if it is true that it was a factor in the fight.


thats bullshit and you are ssuch a moron..... u obviously know nothing about MMA and about injurys, if someone have a rib injury and gets thrown on his back that can take away 80% of his performance.. but why would u know? u say shit without even thinking.


----------



## BrianRClover

Mckeever said:


> Of course its all my opinion. I dont feel the need to put IMO after every post i make.
> 
> So then, are you saying you find Anderson to be a respectful fighter? This is what i assumed seeing as though you have Anderson in your sig and you're obviously a huge fan of the guy.
> 
> If you dont claim to know any thing about Anderson as a person then i take that back, but like i said, given that you're a fan of him, i assumed you (like all of the other anderson silva fans) would think he is a really respectful fighter.
> 
> Osium is quite clearly a biased fan boy, along with Spec. I remember Osium saying pre sonnen that Anderson has great take down defense and "lets people take him down" when ever he does hit the mat. Then right after the sonnen fight, he cant have the deceny to admit hes wrong and show Sonnen some respect for his performance, that is pathetic and arrogant and im not the type of guy to hold back on what i feel needs to be said.
> 
> So in conclusion, i believe Anderson puts on an act in the octagon and outside the octagon with the whole respect thing. I personally dont think he has any respect for the fighters or the fans and that hes an arrogant, stuck up, prick. That is my opinion. You are saying you dont know what Anderson silva's real personality is like and whether he is respectful or not?


That is a post I can get behind and understand. I didn't mean to imply you should have to attatch the in my opinion tag to every statement, though I do understand how it came across that way.

To respond to your statement in this post. I actually completely understand what you're saying, I just don't agree. I personally think that Anderson is an emotional guy, and in real life he carries a reputation as a constant joker. I think some of the things that come across as arrogance in interviews are really him just trying to be funny, "Forrest Griffin style", but the language barrier makes that hard to pick up on.

When Anderson checked on Leben after their fight, when he teared up in the locker room after destroying Rich for a second time in his home town, when he bowed to James Irvin after destroying him... I don't think any of that is an act.

I think Anderson is an incredibly emotional guy. He gets caugt up in the moment more often then not, this was apparent in the Maia fight... and by no means is that an excuse. Despite me being a huge Anderson fan, from the night that fight happened I refused to debate that, fully knowing any defense of the man would be the losing side of the argument. Other than that one performance though... I think the man has competed like a champion should, and has carried himself like a champion should.


----------



## enceledus

haha... so many excuses for Anderson's performance. He lost almost every single second of that fight until he locked in the triangle. Almost no fighter is 100% before a fight. A lot of fighters have fought with injuries. Hell, Rich Franklin Ko'd Chuck with a broken arm.


----------



## Hawndo

Dayum said:


> thats bullshit and you are ssuch a moron..... u obviously know nothing about MMA and about injurys, if someone have a rib injury and gets thrown on his back that can take away *80% of his performance*.. but why would u know? u say shit without even thinking.


60% of statistics used on internet forums are false.....

Don't just throw random numbers onto things to prove a point.

I try not to throw the "nut-hugger" title around alot, but you will just ignore any other points made against your own and look like a pissed child whilst doing it. This is a forum for discussion and whilst I respect people will have different opinions if you can't debate or discuss civil then that's not a debate or discussion but an argument - and they get nowhere.

If it comes back from the doctor report his ribs were busted then sure I will give him great props for carrying on to fight like that, and it would most certainly explain why Chael was so dominant.

That said it is just speculation at this point and for you to start throwing made up numbers on things is insane.


----------



## elardo

I don't think that Anderson has to make excuses. Also, those were Steven Seagal Elbows thrown from Anderson. That's why he softened Sonnen up. Duuuuh.


----------



## footodors

2 minutes away from cashing the check that his mouth wrote. Cut him some slack. He didn't say he didn't tap when Rogan interviewed him.


----------



## Dayum

Hawndo said:


> 60% of statistics used on internet forums are false.....
> 
> Don't just throw random numbers onto things to prove a point.
> 
> I try not to throw the "nut-hugger" title around alot, but you will just ignore any other points made against your own and look like a pissed child whilst doing it. This is a forum for discussion and whilst I respect people will have different opinions if you can't debate or discuss civil then that's not a debate or discussion but an argument - and they get nowhere.
> 
> If it comes back from the doctor report his ribs were busted then sure I will give him great props for carrying on to fight like that, and it would most certainly explain why Chael was so dominant.
> 
> That said it is just speculation at this point and for you to start throwing made up numbers on things is insane.


lol thats just stupid, look at my posts, i said cheal did good against a 20-30 % anderson silva.. its not speculating, let me tell you something, go get a rib injury, be thrown on ur back few times, if u even manage to get up ill stfu.
not to talk about finishing the other guy with submission!
now you understand why you're a nut hugger? u cant see anything besides cheal and ignore all facts that are out there.


----------



## YOUgotTKO

If you watch the fight closely most of the elbows came at the end of the 3round where he went crazy and just started throwing them from all areas!!


----------



## elardo

MrObjective said:


> He's got a bit of a history of doing that.


Yeah, Paulo Filho all over again. I hate pro wrestling, and making references to it with MMA. But Sonnen is the Ric Flair of MMA. He's a lying, sneaky, cheap piece of trash. He's great at wrestling. Ground and pound sure, he's alright but he doesn't finish fighters often. His submission game is crap all around.

*The Flair reference was obviously just to his persona. Woooo. Actually, no woooo.


----------



## suffersystem

Heat of the moment I think. He only protested momentarily, and I just think he was more pissed at himself than anything as from what I have heard he gave AS full props right afterwards and did say the better man won. He was never said anything about not tapping after that. He had alot riding on this and was dominate for almost the full fight, so I thin k the heat of the moment got to him and he was pissed. If he would have continued on with it than yes he deserves some shit, but he got over it quite quickly.


----------



## footodors

This picture is still somewhat accurate!​


----------



## xRoxaz

Dayum said:


> lol thats just stupid, look at my posts, i said cheal did good against a 20-30 % anderson silva.. its not speculating, let me tell you something, go get a rib injury, be thrown on ur back few times, if u even manage to get up ill stfu.
> not to talk about finishing the other guy with submission!
> now you understand why you're a nut hugger? u cant see anything besides cheal and ignore all facts that are out there.


lmao dude just stfu, i know ur pissed that Anderson was dominated but you should be happy he pulled it off, I was. And lets not bring excuses here if it really affected him that much he should be smart enough to not take the fight.


----------



## Mckeever

BrianRClover said:


> That is a post I can get behind and understand. I didn't mean to imply you should have to attatch the in my opinion tag to every statement, though I do understand how it came across that way.
> 
> To respond to your statement in this post. I actually completely understand what you're saying, I just don't agree. I personally think that Anderson is an emotional guy, and in real life he carries a reputation as a constant joker. I think some of the things that come across as arrogance in interviews are really him just trying to be funny, "Forrest Griffin style", but the language barrier makes that hard to pick up on.
> 
> When Anderson checked on Leben after their fight, when he teared up in the locker room after destroying Rich for a second time in his home town, when he bowed to James Irvin after destroying him... I don't think any of that is an act.
> 
> I think Anderson is an incredibly emotional guy. He gets caugt up in the moment more often then not, this was apparent in the Maia fight... and by no means is that an excuse. Despite me being a huge Anderson fan, from the night that fight happened I refused to debate that, fully knowing any defense of the man would be the losing side of the argument. Other than that one performance though... I think the man has competed like a champion should, and has carried himself like a champion should.


Ok, thats fair enough, glad we settled that. We agree to disagree. I appreciate how you have acknowledged Sonnens performance as well, unlike guys like Osium and Spec who just blindly hate and cant admit to things, which is why i lashed out at their posts.

Anderson does come across as an emotional guy, but personally i still think with emotion or not, he is the arrogant type. Other things like helping forrest griffin back to his feet, or when he tried to help Cote back up to his feet. To me this comes across as incredibly patronising and arrogant, not respectful. Also immediately stating he had a rib injury right after the chael fight, trying to discredit chaels performance, that really annoyed me.

Its not some thing i just picked up on from the Maia fight either, like i said, i have always thought Anderson seems to be quit the arrogant type, from early on in his ufc career. None of us know for sure, if we did get to know him in person, maybe he is the nicest guy on the planet who does just let his emotions get in the way.


----------



## Freiermuth

In the heat of the moment you do some stupid stuff...not to mention he wasn't thinking 100% because the lack of oxygen to the dome from a choke.
After he had some time to compose himself he totally manned up in the interviews and stated he lost. Nearly every athlete does stuff like that, he didn't drag it out or anything.


----------



## enceledus

footodors said:


> 2 minutes away from cashing the check that his mouth wrote. Cut him some slack. He didn't say he didn't tap when Rogan interviewed him.


this.


----------



## elardo

Sonnen has a personality disorder. Or a daddy complex, which I guess is that same thing.


----------



## BobbyD

Dayum said:


> lol thats just stupid, look at my posts, i said cheal did good against a 20-30 % anderson silva.. its not speculating, let me tell you something, go get a rib injury, be thrown on ur back few times, if u even manage to get up ill stfu.
> not to talk about finishing the other guy with submission!
> now you understand why you're a nut hugger? u cant see anything besides cheal and ignore all facts that are out there.


You calling Hawndo a nut hugger = irony.


----------



## Hawndo

Dayum said:


> lol thats just stupid, look at my posts, i said cheal did good against a *20-30 %* anderson silva.. its not speculating, let me tell you something, go get a rib injury, be thrown on ur back few times, if u even manage to get up ill stfu.
> not to talk about finishing the other guy with submission!
> now you understand why you're a nut hugger? u cant see anything besides cheal and ignore all facts that are out there.


So I'm a nut-hugger despite claiming Anderson won the fight fair and square and is still the P4P king? I gave Anderson all the props in the world for pulling out that victory, you haven't given Chael shit but back-handed compliments.

And you still haven't addressed my other point, which you are actually still doing. When you need to start making up statistics about something YOU don't know shit about makes you look like an idiot and shows you don't even believe the shit you're saying.

I'm going to reiterate just for you, hopefully you take this in;

Making up numbers does not make them facts.

Get that? Damn I hope so.


----------



## BrianRClover

Until you yourself get put into a submission like that by a guy like Silva it's hard to understand. I've trained BJJ and that shit hurts when done by guys that have a fraction of the talent these guys do.

My point is, Chael had his hand up and was ready to tap. I believe the first tap was for that very reason... I think the next two were actually a feeling out process to see what he could do, maybe because the pain had gone down a little, either way he tapped.

As someone already stated, in post fight press confernece and all the interviews he made no excuses... and didn't deny the tap at all.
I wouldn't be so down on the guy for letting a split second of disappointment cloud his better judgement.


----------



## Joabbuac

Yea dont need the excuses, Chael thought very well....even on the feet. He has always been open for damage while on top...remember Nate smashing him with an awesome elbow that cut him too.


----------



## footodors

Based on my own preconstructed statistical analysis of the prefight owambulation factor combined with the overriding sense of predestination, I estimate Silva was fighting at 2.7624% of max potential with a standard deviation of 97%.


----------



## enceledus

footodors said:


> Based on my own preconstructed statistical analysis of the prefight owambulation factor combined with the overriding sense of predestination, I estimate Silva was fighting at 2.7624% of max potential with a standard deviation of 97%.


I like your style :thumbsup: hahaha


----------



## vilify

I cant beleive chael fans are still on here crying. your boy lost get over it. it takes a lot more than a big mouth and wrestling to be a champion.


----------



## suffersystem

footodors said:


> Based on my own preconstructed statistical analysis of the prefight owambulation factor combined with the overriding sense of predestination, I estimate Silva was fighting at 2.7624% of max potential with a standard deviation of 97%.


I concur!:thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho

It's a strange thing with Chael. You look at Okami, Nate, and now Silva, and they don't perhaps show the physical signs of having been pounded upon for 3-5 rounds, but you absolutely see it etched in their eyes. As though they've just been put through the wringer and then some. I give Silva all the credit in the world for a slick come-from-behind victory, but watch his post fight interview. That man knows what went down in the cage. He might not have the marks we'd all expect, but he's feeling it. Nate was no different, nor was Okami. Say what you want about Chael Sonnen having 'weak' ground and pound, because the eyes of his opponents tell a different story. These men know they were in a fight.


----------



## footodors

I used to like Silva, but I hate him now. How an arrogant prick like he is can have so many fans is beyond me.


----------



## tecnotut

The505Butcher said:


> I only saw one tap.


Fedor tapped once, but it was a tap.


----------



## Joabbuac

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's a strange thing with Chael. You look at Okami, Nate, and now Silva, and they don't perhaps show the physical signs of having been pounded upon for 3-5 rounds, but you absolutely see it etched in their eyes. As though they've just been put through the wringer and then some. I give Silva all the credit in the world for a slick come-from-behind victory, but watch his post fight interview. That man knows what went down in the cage. He might not have the marks we'd all expect, but he's feeling it. Nate was no different, nor was Okami. Say what you want about Chael Sonnen having 'weak' ground and pound, because the eyes of his opponents tell a different story. These men know they were in a fight.


Indeed...not only does he damage when fighting guys like silva who want to strike or Okami who wants to be on top its incredibly frustrating. You could see silva losing heart up until Chael started to slow...its no coincidence he was able to get the choke so late...with sweat too chael was arms were weak and silva controlled them.


----------



## Dayum

xRoxaz said:


> lmao dude just stfu, i know ur pissed that Anderson was dominated but you should be happy he pulled it off, I was. And lets not bring excuses here if it really affected him that much he should be smart enough to not take the fight.


look who's talking cry me a river ur bitch has lost hahahaha cry more poor baby boo hoo guess who has the belt? silvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa QQ more please as i laugh my ass off at your bitching.:thumb02:


----------



## thejitz

I'm so impressed with their fight especially Chael's performance.

I think the explanation to Silva's lack of focus in the bout is nervousness coming to a fight where he carried a burden on his chest not to lose to someone like Chael who said lotsa negative things about him. Chael really gets in his head before the fight...well good job Mr politician 
(I discount the rib injury scenario until I see more proof about it)

I'm also impressed by Joe Rogan somewhat calling that you can't never count out a guy like Anderson Silva even in those situation where he's getting mauled for four rounds and thats why he's the champion...and see what kind of weapons he can pull out of his arsenal.

I was desperate that Chael would win the fight relatively easily. I dont root for fighter who has no love for BJJ.

I'm now officially a fan of both of them and I'm happy this will bring the fire back in Anderson Silva.


The fight ended like a movie, almost too good to be true.


----------



## Hawndo

Dude, do us all a favour and go to Sherdog, you'll fit in there.


----------



## xRoxaz

Dayum said:


> look who's talking cry me a river ur bitch has lost hahahaha cry more poor baby boo hoo guess who has the belt? silvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa QQ more please as i laugh my ass off at your bitching.:thumb02:


Lol what part of I was happy Anderson pulled it off did you not understand, do you realize why your a troll?

we really should iq filter idiots like the one above from this forum


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Dayum said:


> look who's talking cry me a river ur bitch has lost hahahaha cry more poor baby boo hoo guess who has the belt? silvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa QQ more please as i laugh my ass off at your bitching.:thumb02:


I've got no real issue with you, other than your being slightly annoying... but you should know you're on the fast track to a ban. Flaming, trolling, and being in the red like you are with under 30 posts... not that anyone would miss you, but it's only a matter of time unless you learn to be a little appreciative of the opinions of others. Calling someone an 'idiot' because he isn't bending over for Anderson Silva after last night's fight (God forbid we give some credit to Sonnen) makes you a troll, and nothing more.


----------



## ciganobonesjone

One thing about rewatching the fight.

I know Anderson Silva's striking is amazing ( he hurt Sonnen badly on the fight once as well) but why the hell are his hands at his knees. He got caught twice like that. Keep your hands like that against belfort and its lights out.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Joabbuac said:


> Indeed...not only does he damage when fighting guys like silva who want to strike or Okami who wants to be on top its incredibly frustrating. You could see silva losing heart up until Chael started to slow...its no coincidence he was able to get the choke so late...with sweat too chael was arms were weak and silva controlled them.


Which leads me to something else I now respect so much about Sonnen. In his post fight interview, he was asked if he fatigued, hence costing himself the fight, to which he responded, 'If I'm not tired come the final round, I haven't done my job.' How could you not admire the hell out of this guy? People would have been all over him had he decided to 'lay out' the final round, but he was still in there, throwing down and taking risks despite having worked over twenty minutes straight. Someone said something in another thread about Chael's not even walking away with a moral victory after last night, and I simply cannot agree.

Edit - Apologies for the double post.


----------



## IllegalLegKick

It was definitely only one tap


----------



## AmdM

Canadian Psycho said:


> ... 'If I'm not tired come the final round, I haven't done my job.' How could you not admire the hell out of this guy? ...


Because one quality doesn´t make up for a all bunch of s**t.


----------



## Calibretto9

When did Sonnen say he didn't tap? I didn't catch that.


----------



## IllegalLegKick

Chael dominated that fight plain and simple that nasty cut on Chaels eye was from one elbow strike standing up in the later rounds. Chael clearly did more damage some peoples faces just take it better than others. I'm really surprised that people are even having this discussion......


----------



## Harness

Here's a scenario, you are fighting arguably the best P4P fighter on the planet, you are the huge underdog, you are in the last round of the fight which you, the underdog, is winning. Then all of a sudden you get caught.

How would you react?


----------



## Leed

lol @ people saying Silva did more damage to Sonnen just because his face looked more cut up. Let me hit you in the face for 5 rounds with gloves and then let me hit you with a FEW sharp elbows. Tell me which you didn't like more, lol. And ever heard of a thing called scar tissue? 
I guess by that logic boxing sucks, because they hit each other for a nice 10+ rounds sometimes, but still their faces look like they just got out of the bed.


----------



## xRoxaz

Leed said:


> lol @ people saying Silva did more damage to Anderson just because his face looked more cut up. Let me hit you in the face for 5 rounds with gloves and then let me hit you with a FEW sharp elbows. Tell me which you didn't like more, lol. And ever heard of a thing called scar tissue?
> I guess by that logic boxing sucks, because they hit each other for a nice 10+ rounds sometimes, but still their faces look like they just got out of the bed.


Silva did more damage to Anderson?

Which Silva are you talking about? anyways yeah Anderson has that round type of face that usually doesnt cut easily but if you take a look at the right side of his face it was brusied badly and most likely hurt more then the cut Sonnen had.


----------



## Couchwarrior

He definitely didn't look like himself. I'm no fan of instant rematches, but if Sonnen keeps fighting like he has been lately, he'll get the rematch next year anyway.


----------



## Sekou

Sonnen is always involved in some "Tapgate" scandal.

Dindt we see this with Paulo Fihlo 2 years ago?? :laugh:


----------



## Leed

xRoxaz said:


> Silva did more damage to Anderson?
> 
> Which Silva are you talking about? anyways yeah Anderson has that round type of face that usually doesnt cut easily but if you take a look at the right side of his face it was brusied badly and most likely hurt more then the cut Sonnen had.


Didn't notice the mistake, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Baby Jay D.

A serious rib injury can be debilitating but I don't think it played much of a factor in the fight. Style's make fights and Sonnen has a style that matches up badly for Silva. 

As well as that every fighter goes into their fights with some kind of injury from training. The camps are so tough it';s bound to happen.


----------



## ptw

Clearly the injury wasn't bad enough for him to go to the hospital after the fight...but still, injured ribs are no joke. Pretty much fucks with your whole game in a fight since you need your core for pretty much everything. Silva still did a decent load in that fight, on the stand up he wasn't as crisp and precise, but he was def throwing bombs, one round he almost knocked Chael out until he was stupid and tried to get top position on Chael, shoulda just stood back up.


----------



## Ape City

Was an amazing fight. Both fighters impressed in the end and Chael backed up everything he said.



vilify said:


> I cant beleive chael fans are still on here crying. your boy lost get over it. it takes a lot more than a big mouth and wrestling to be a champion.


LOL because Chael wasn't 2 minutes from being the champ?

fail troll is fail.


----------



## Machida Karate

I knew Chael was going to be able to take Anderson down, thats why i went Anderson by Sub, on the CPL.

But of Coarse i didn't think he was going to be able to control for almost the entire fight...

Or when Anderson took HIM down, Chael just simple reversed it like nothing...

Those were all huge statements, and if Chael did win that night, there is no way i would think he was the better "Fighter" but he was able to pull off a more dominate fight within 25 minutes....

But the thing is, Chael never really goes for a real finish, so its like once he tries to get that dominate position is when he gets reversed, so he just kinda sits there till you stop trying to get up, and then starts throwing punches...

So if this was a REAL fight, and there was no time limit, then Anderson would kill Chael, as a Fighter EVERY TIME.

But as we saw, Anderson was still able to beat the bitchy sit in ur guard and throw Rabbit punches, and sit there throwing useless forward and back fists over and over style in Chael Sonnen...


And he was able to finish it in less then 25 min! GREAT JOB ANDERSON!


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22

I posted a similar thread but it got moved.

I'm no Anderson Silva fan but I really do believe that he WAS injured coming into this fight and that it played a significant role in his performance.

Within the first couple minutes it was very apparent that something wasn't right, and he really did not look like himself. My buddies and I were just looking at eachother confused. One friend who knows nothing about MMA was like, "is he throwing the fight?!"

In the post fight conference even Sonnen himself admitted that he believed Silva was under the weather because of the lack of resistance on his part.

I also don't think Anderson is the type that would bring something like this up unless it really was a factor.

Just my opinion, but I truly do believe the injury seriously affected him and that in a rematch a healthy Silva would fair much better.


----------



## Thunder1

"How could you not admire the hell out of this guy?"

I do. He talked a lot of shit and brought it just like he said he would. Complete utter domination of the spider. One mistake with 2 minutes to go cost him the fight. Next time it won't. 
Anderson inflicted nowhere near the damage. Sonnen has a typical white guy head and skin. He looks the same after every fight.


----------



## rean1mator

have you actually watched any of andy's fights?
i'm not really sure how you can garner any info from teh first few minutes of an andy fight but he *always* starts off super slow and tentative in his fights and chael took advantage of that and came out banging and applying the pressure hard immediately which set the tone for the rest of the fight for chael. he never gave silva a chance to find his rhythm from the get go.

i did notice silva was looking a little tentative before the fight tho' but can't say from what. did chael really successfully get in side of silva's head with all the trash talk? was it a rib injury? did chael execute the perfect game plan early in the match and not show silva the respect that all other fighters seem to give him in the early part of the fight? who knows but i think a rematch will tell us if silva's rib was impacting him or not.




JohnnyCrisp22 said:


> I'm not here to defend Anderson because personally I don't even really like him, but there doesn't seem to be too much discussion about his alleged injury coming into the fight.
> 
> *To me it was fairly obvious within the first couple minutes of the fight that something clearly was not right with him. He wasn't as smooth and slick as he normally is and he really didn't look like he was at his best.*
> 
> He says after the fight that he had broken ribs and was advised not to fight. Anderson doesn't seem like the type that would bring this up unless it really was a factor.
> 
> Even in the post fight press conference Sonnen himself admitted that he believes Silva was "under the weather" because he expected more resistance from him.
> 
> Sonnen put on an awesome performance, yes. I myself was rooting for him and wanted to see him pull it off. But how much of a factor do you guys think Silva's injury played in the fight? It looked very clear that something was wrong with him.
> 
> A ton of people are now giving Sonnen huge praise, some saying he is the "true champ", that he figured Silva out, that he'll beat Silva in a rematch etc... But do you really think the fight would go the same way against an Anderson Silva at 100% health? Or do you think his injury was minor and didn't really affect the fight?
> 
> I personally believe that it DID play a factor and would explain why he looked so sloppy. When have you ever seen Silva throwing wild punches and big haymakers like that? I believe in a rematch if Silva is at 100% health he will beat Sonnen handily.
> 
> That is just my opinion, and again, I like Sonnen more than Silva so I'm not some fanboy nuthugger here. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## osmium

Mckeever said:


> Of course its all my opinion. I dont feel the need to put IMO after every post i make.
> 
> So then, are you saying you find Anderson to be a respectful fighter? This is what i assumed seeing as though you have Anderson in your sig and you're obviously a huge fan of the guy.
> 
> If you dont claim to know any thing about Anderson as a person then i take that back, but like i said, given that you're a fan of him, i assumed you (like all of the other anderson silva fans) would think he is a really respectful fighter.
> 
> Osium is quite clearly a biased fan boy, along with Spec. I remember Osium saying pre sonnen that Anderson has great take down defense and "lets people take him down" when ever he does hit the mat. Then right after the sonnen fight, he cant have the deceny to admit hes wrong and show Sonnen some respect for his performance, that is pathetic and arrogant and im not the type of guy to hold back on what i feel needs to be said.
> 
> So in conclusion, i believe Anderson puts on an act in the octagon and outside the octagon with the whole respect thing. I personally dont think he has any respect for the fighters or the fans and that hes an arrogant, stuck up, prick. That is my opinion. You are saying you dont know what Anderson silva's real personality is like and whether he is respectful or not?



You are the clearly biased one and a troll to boot. There is no point in responding to anything you say because you are just making things up in your head and deciding they are facts not basing anything off of what actually happened.


----------



## xgarrettxvx

here anderson says he broke rib(s) instead of just an injury..so a 5 round fight with broken ribs had to be hell. still the greatest fighter in my opinion. http://www.ufc.com/media/117-silva-post-fight-interview


----------



## IllegalLegKick

Machida Karate said:


> So if this was a REAL fight, and there was no time limit, then Anderson would kill Chael, as a Fighter EVERY TIME.


If this were a real fight and there was no time limit Anderson would have never gotten back to his feet and Chael would have beat him until he gave up.....


----------



## Vexxx

It was a impressive performance by Chael, but people here gotta admit. The best won, i will repeat what a guy said here; It takes more than mouth and wrestling to be a champion. I cant understand you guys, when the fight is tight and have no action you complain, now only because Chael was close to beat the best on this category, you complain also. Watch Chael fighting is boring, he made the same moves put anderson on the floor and try to beat him up. To be a true champion you gotta do more than that.


----------



## osmium

The haters aren't going to believe it just like the Lutter fight even when Rogan confirmed that he could barely walk backstage afterwards. He does a good job of getting himself focused and toughing through his injuries in fights but he clearly wasn't himself last night. Even with broken ribs he isn't the one that faded in the fight which is ridiculous and a testament to what kind of athlete he is and how well he knows his body.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Of course I believe he was hurt. Chael Sonnen himself believed he was hurt. So who am I to disagree if his opponent doesn't? Doesn't change the fact that I think Sonnen would do the same thing over and over again, only with a little more 'resistance' as he put it.


----------



## kneetothehead

I buy he was injured. From the get go he wasn't moving like his usual self. It would be interesting to see if the rib injury comes up when they release medical suspensions.


----------



## rdbrock

First, I would like to say I have been watching MMA since the early UFC days, Fan of Pride and K1, but something just seemed very suspicious the last couple years with at least 3 fights that I have seen and analyzed, and this is one of them.

My thoughts and my opinions: 
It almost looks like this fight was rigged. How perfect, Silva gets a beating for 5 rounds, and at the end he puts a submission that finishes the fight. People will want an instant rematch, more banks for UFC.
All the talk and Drama, more hype, more viewers tune in. At the weight in Silva said he was “going to try", and at the end he made the comment his “rib was damaged, and not to make any excuses”. 
Could this be the reason why he took a beating in all 4 rounds?

I'm not saying the whole fight was rigged, I do believe the submission was 100% real.
I do I think that Silva got an extra bonus for taking a beating. The more rounds he got punished more bank he received. That is why at the end he finished him off. It just seemed to me that Silva wasn't even trying, you would see him try for a few seconds on the beginning of every round and that was it. 
I have no evidence and no facts, and again this is my opinion and I hope that someone can convince me that I'm wrong.


----------



## ajitator

wow you guys are pathetic, silva gets beat up for 4 rounds and chael gets no credit. all you guys can say is "silva didn't look like himself" "silva was injured"

mma fans at its finest


----------



## Canadian Psycho

osmium said:


> You are the clearly biased one and a troll to boot. There is no point in responding to anything you say because you are just making things up in your head and deciding they are facts not basing anything off of what actually happened.


The irony is astronomical


----------



## rean1mator

this pretty much sums it up. 
i think a lot of comments still bashing sonnen in this fight are being clouded their views of sonnen being such a douchebag and all the trash/nonsense he was spewing. if you actually look at the fight from purely an objective perspective(impossible) than you have to give a lot of respect for sonnen's gameplan and his ability to execute it against arguably the greatest mma fighter ever. sonnen deserves the rematch b/c he gave the fans a brillianst showing and entertained us with an absolute battle for almost 5 rounds against a fighter that no one has been able to come even close to beating the way sonnen almost beat silva. 



Mckeever said:


> No he isnt. Anderson Silva showed his true colours vs Damian Maia. An arrogant, up his own ass clown who thinks hes better than every other man out there. I called silva out on being arrogant waaaay earlier in his career before the maia fight.
> 
> You can always tell from his body language, his gestures and the way he speaks in interviews just how arrogant this man is, its just that in the Maia fight, everyone got to see it in full force. All the bowing nonsense is fake.
> 
> It isnt about taking sides. Its about giving an unbiased opinion on what happened in that fight. It was 4 and a half rounds of Andy getting slammed onto the matt, getting beaten up and get wobbled on the feet TWICE by a man re known for his pillow hands standing. Its not taking sides. If Anderson had done what Chael did, it would be Anderson i would be praising and congratulating on the win. Dont let your persoanl feelings towards fighters cloud your judgement of what happens in a fight.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather is one of the cockiest, most arrogant pricks in boxing. I still have to applaud him every time he fights though and respect the mans skills.


----------



## Toxic

Vexxx said:


> It was a impressive performance by Chael, but people here gotta admit. The best won, i will repeat what a guy said here; It takes more than mouth and wrestling to be a champion. I cant understand you guys, when the fight is tight and have no action you complain, now only because Chael was close to beat the best on this category, you complain also. Watch Chael fighting is boring, he made the same moves put anderson on the floor and try to beat him up. To be a true champion you gotta do more than that.


GSP is not impressed with this post.

Chael was within two minutes of being champion. Anyone who doesn't think there was a bit of luck involved is beyond any realization of reality. The fact is Sonnen attacked and shot in and never allowed Anderson to develop his rhythm on the feet. He played it damn near perfect. I can't fathom how so many people can say oh the better guy won. Really because I am pretty sure Anderson looked like the better fighter for maybe 30 seconds of a 23 minute fight. Sonnen got overzealous IMO when he thought he had Silva hurt and tired, he really wanted to stop Silva and that is what cost him when he could have coasted another 2 1/2 minutes to victory.


----------



## edlavis88

rdbrock said:


> First, I would like to say I have been watching MMA since the early UFC days, Fan of Pride and K1, but something just seemed very suspicious the last couple years with at least 3 fights that I have seen and analyzed, and this is one of them.
> 
> My thoughts and my opinions:
> It almost looks like this fight was rigged. How perfect, Silva gets a beating for 5 rounds, and at the end he puts a submission that finishes the fight. People will want an instant rematch, more banks for UFC.
> All the talk and Drama, more hype, more viewers tune in. At the weight in Silva said he was “going to try", and at the end he made the comment his “rib was damaged, and not to make any excuses”.
> Could this be the reason why he took a beating in all 4 rounds?
> 
> I'm not saying the whole fight was rigged, I do believe the submission was 100% real.
> I do I think that Silva got an extra bonus for taking a beating. The more rounds he got punished more bank he received. That is why at the end he finished him off. It just seemed to me that Silva wasn't even trying, you would see him try for a few seconds on the beginning of every round and that was it.
> I have no evidence and no facts, and again this is my opinion and I hope that someone can convince me that I'm wrong.


Firstly MMA is not fixed. All you have to do is look at Dana White to know that things like offering fighters money to draw out fights doesn't go on.
Personally i think Silva took Chael lightly. I think he though Chael would be scared to shoot, and i think he hadn't prepared his ground game anywhere near enough.

Personally i think he was injured because his movements were so un Silva like. Before people get on me for saying this, i think had he not been injured Chael would have had a lot of success anyways cos his gameplan and execution was perfect.
I think Silva was trying to get a K.O and every time he was taken down, felt resigned to losing the round and just surviving to the next to get another chance to K.O Chael.

All in all it was a very strange fight (once again) from Anderson but take nothing away from Chael everything he did for 22 1/2 minutes was perfect!


----------



## Thelegend

Chael earned my respect for taking to anderson longer than anyone else has been able to do in the ufc. he beat anderson standing and on the ground. (still cant believe he swept anderson when he got on top of him).

Chael either should get the rematch or face belfort imo. he proved he should be a top ten MW. His achilles heal (defense against sub) showed through again in the fight. chael cant seem to stay out of those bad possitions.near all his losses are by sub.

chael needs to learn some sub defense in a bad way. training with lindland should have helped but he still left his arm out. well at least MW looks like it could get a lot more fun in a few months!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

IllegalLegKick said:


> If this were a real fight and there was no time limit Anderson would have never gotten back to his feet and Chael would have beat him until he gave up.....


I'd disagree with this as what you described is the BJJ way. BBJ has historically relied on no time limit to let an opponent tire himself out. There are legendary matches that went on for hours. 

I think Anderson knew what he was doing more than most people realize. He went for the kill in rounds 4 and 5. Even though he was on his back, in the end I knew he would try at least one more submission. Chael, though active, really wasn't doing to much by the end and was just trying to ride out a points win. Anderson was always calm on the bottom, and the only time he actually seemed hurt was the one punch he ate standing up early in the fight. 

Props to Chael as he has definitely set the pattern for how to fight Anderson. He did far better than I thought he would. He just needs to learn how to deal with submissions and maybe add one or two of his own. If it has gone to decision I wouldn't have begrudged him the win, as that is how the rounds system works.


----------



## Kado

Really proud of Chael this morning. He fought a great fight. Good for him trying to finish the fight atleast. I for think he will get a chance to fight Silva again sooner, or later. Silva will either come back on fire, hungry again or he will just listen to what Ed Soares keeps telling him, and not take fighting serious. Good for you Chael you fought a hell of a fight. Win or LOse.


----------



## rean1mator

*Joe Rogan nailed it.*

last night going in to the 5th and last round i think pretty much everyone thought chael was going to win the fight and was going to leave that ring the champ. Rogan nailed it tho when he said on multiple occasions during the 5th round that you can't ever rule out anderson silva in a fight and that he still had chance b/c of who he is. this is type of perspective from rogan during an absolute beatdown by chael on silva for 4 rounds is what makes rogan such a great commentator. he truly does understand the fight game. props to him for sure.


----------



## rdbrock

I agree, I do not think MMA is fixed, but I do think a few fights in the UFC have been(no evidence-my opinion). You have to undestand this is a bussines. I'm not taking any credit from Chael,he put up a good fight. Silva is the one I'm talking about and I'm his fan, nothing to do with Chael.


----------



## vilify

im sorry but rogan was too biased during the whole fight. in the first rd chael rocked andy once but rogan kept yelling he rocked him again, and again, oh my he just rocked him again. pretty much anytime chael connected rogan called it as him rocking andy, which is very inaccurate.

but anyway the best fighter won the fight.


----------



## Foghornsilva

*Was it really domination?*

The sonnen Silva fight by the looks of it you would say that sonnen dominated the fight, but honestly it never seemed like Silva was in trouble he look as though he was just trying to find an opening. Also i know looks really dont matter too much but after the fight if you were to ask who got beat up just by looks.... i think sonnen look 10 times worse than Silva. Did Silva even get cut? I guess what im trying to say is that you can really be dominate if you never really hurt a guy?


----------



## Thelegend

vilify said:


> im sorry but rogan was too biased during the whole fight. in the first rd chael rocked andy once but rogan kept yelling he rocked him again, and again, oh my he just rocked him again. pretty much anytime chael connected rogan called it as him rocking andy, which is very inaccurate.
> 
> *but anyway the best fighter won the fight.*


beating a dead horse is just that.

Rogan like a lot of people, was surprised at what was going on. besides hes a color commentator and he is always biased.in the fight before (fitch alves) he provided some pretty good info which surprised me. i found myself thinking, is Joe not buzzed right now? he sounds lucid and professional.


----------



## marshall07

enceledus said:


> dude.. learn how to speak english and write a gramatical sentence before trying to talk shit. I've seen every single one of Anderson's fights. Get a few more posts under your belt before running your mouth. Get off my nuts.


oh so having a bunch of posts make u a somebody? i thought knowing what you were talking about and knowing the sport did.


----------



## Godzuki

I remember reading the unified rules a few years ago, and I'm sure that it said a submission constituted 3 taps or a verbal submission. Can anyone else throw any light on this? Is this still a proper rule or does the ref have discretion in this?


----------



## rean1mator

you contradict yourself. don't know how you can say rogan was biased for chael the entire fight when he clearly stated he wasn't ruling silva out. 


vilify said:


> im sorry but rogan was too biased during the whole fight. in the first rd chael rocked andy once but rogan kept yelling he rocked him again, and again, oh my he just rocked him again. pretty much anytime chael connected rogan called it as him rocking andy, which is very inaccurate.
> 
> but anyway the best fighter won the fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Wow... just wow. I never thought Chael would dominate the way he did. Mighty impressed with him. I thought he might win a round MAX and then be too gassed from Silva's strikes that he could get any more takedowns, but this overwhelming performance I did not expect. The ending was unfortunate (how it ended, not who won the fight), but I'd bet money on Chael in a rematch any time. I'm surprised to find myself saying this, but I think at least 7 out of 10 times Chael takes this fight. You can't blame him for slowing down in the fifth and the fact he only tapped once which as far as I know is not a proper tap is really unfortunate. So yeah, more power to him for taking it like a man and not bitching about it (although he would have a good case).


----------



## oldfan

My thoughts on the fight:

1. If Chael wants to be a world champion, he will have to get over his republican self and become a Ceasar Gracie or Eddie Bravo white belt.

2. The first words out of Silva's mouth were (para phrase) " I don't make excuses but here is my excuse". To which I say- source(Dr., x-rays,etc) or STFU


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

rdbrock said:


> First, I would like to say I have been watching MMA since the early UFC days, Fan of Pride and K1, but something just seemed very suspicious the last couple years with at least 3 fights that I have seen and analyzed, and this is one of them.
> 
> My thoughts and my opinions:
> It almost looks like this fight was rigged. How perfect, Silva gets a beating for 5 rounds, and at the end he puts a submission that finishes the fight. People will want an instant rematch, more banks for UFC.
> All the talk and Drama, more hype, more viewers tune in. At the weight in Silva said he was “going to try", and at the end he made the comment his “rib was damaged, and not to make any excuses”.
> Could this be the reason why he took a beating in all 4 rounds?
> 
> I'm not saying the whole fight was rigged, I do believe the submission was 100% real.
> I do I think that Silva got an extra bonus for taking a beating. The more rounds he got punished more bank he received. That is why at the end he finished him off. It just seemed to me that Silva wasn't even trying, you would see him try for a few seconds on the beginning of every round and that was it.
> I have no evidence and no facts, and again this is my opinion and I hope that someone can convince me that I'm wrong.


people need to seriously stfu about the UFC fights being rigged in some kind of way.


----------



## streetpunk08

Chael fought a great fight and he fought as well as he is capable of and Andy fought as poorly as he was capable of and still won so whatever, but the thing that gets me is when Nogueira or Fedor get dominated and beat on and pull off miracle comebacks it's just another testament to their greatness and soidifies them as gods among many people on this forum yet when Lesnar does it or Andy does it all of the sudden their paper champs or frauds or whatever if you wanna talk about hipocrisy well then there you go.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

streetpunk08 said:


> Chael fought a great fight and he fought as well as he is capable of and Andy fought as poorly as he was capable of and still won so whatever, but the thing that gets me is when Nogueira or Fedor get dominated and beat on and pull off miracle comebacks it's just another testament to their greatness and soidifies them as gods among many people on this forum yet when Lesnar does it or Andy does it all of the sudden their paper champs or frauds or whatever if you wanna talk about hipocrisy well then there you go.


Well, obviously Anderson is a great fighter and I hope there aren't too many posters that say the things you described.

*BUT* most of the talk will be about Sonnen because no one honestly expected that he could actually have pulled off what he said he would. Everybody knows Anderson is great, but many people are now surprised that Sonnen is great too, so most of the talk will be about him.


----------



## G_Land

ZeroPRIDE said:


> people need to seriously stfu about the UFC fights being rigged in some kind of way.


 
I love how people always start off a therory with...."First off I have watched UFC for a long time SINCE UFC 2...or 3...I cant remember" before they spew garbage that they feed their friends that dont know any better....Let them talk Im sure he/she will open our eyes soon enough!!!! lol ....Plain and simple Sonnen kicked ass last night got tired/careless and got caught ....No hidden agenda no mafia ties no grassy knoll


----------



## schiops

My stance is this: After last night I gained a ton of respect for Chael as a fighter. He did what no one else has been able to do and dominated Silva for 4.5 rounds. However, a lot of people on here are talking like Silva just got lucky, and saying if it had been another minute Chael would have won. Yes, that is true, IF it had been another minute Chael would have won. But you could say IF about alot of things, at the end of the day Anderson submitted Chael, so saying "Well, if Chael had another minute" is really a moot point. Yes, Chael put up an amazing effort and dominated, but in the end he lost, and a loss is a loss.


----------



## nni

vilify said:


> im sorry but rogan was too biased during the whole fight. in the first rd chael rocked andy once but rogan kept yelling he rocked him again, and again, oh my he just rocked him again. pretty much anytime chael connected rogan called it as him rocking andy, which is very inaccurate.=


I fully agree with this. Someone needs to tell Joe Rogan that getting hit != getting rocked. Anderson Silva was rocked a _few_ times in the whole fight, no more than that.


----------



## oldfan

Rogan was just as amazed as I was that Chael was HITTING him.

After watching him play with Franklin and Forrest, who in the world ever thought Chael would land a strike. Those punches rocked me.


----------



## G_Land

oldfan said:


> Rogan was just as amazed as I was that Chael was HITTING him.
> 
> After watching him play with Franklin and Forrest, who in the world ever thought Chael would land a strike. Those punches rocked me.


 
I sat there with my mouth open...it was like watching a real life Rocky


----------



## Method540

Anderson Silva really showed the heart of a champion; not giving up and solidifying his legacy. Chael Sonnen backed up the majority of the things he said and you have to respect that.


----------



## streetpunk08

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, obviously Anderson is a great fighter and I hope there aren't too many posters that say the things you described.
> 
> *BUT* most of the talk will be about Sonnen because no one honestly expected that he could actually have pulled off what he said he would. Everybody knows Anderson is great, but many people are now surprised that Sonnen is great too, so most of the talk will be about him.


It depends on how you define greatness is Buster Douglas an all-time great boxer because lightning struck in February of 1990 and he upset Mike Tyson no he isn't considered great nor was he when he had that belt and Buster actually won his fight. Will Chael go up in people's minds? Yes and he should but Chael hasn't accomplished half of what Silva has or faced and dominated all of the same opponents Silva has in the way Silva has. I thought Silva would win based on the fact that Sonnen hits like a wimp, can't finish fights and has piss poor sub defence, now did I think it would go down like it did last night? No I didnt but I dont suddenly think Chael would walk through everyone at MW and hang at 205 like Andy has.


----------



## Leed

G_Land said:


> I sat there with my mouth open...it was like watching a real life Rocky


No kidding. In the first round when Chael dropped him on his ass and then smothered him with GnP, I was like "what the hell is happening?!". I mean.. people gave Chael a shot, but after the match we could all see that the "gave a shot" thing was just for contrast. No one expected it.
But when the championship rounds came, I started to have a bad feeling about things, and Silva didn't look broke and still kept hyping up the crowd in the start of the rounds.


----------



## Ivan

Well did not watch the fight..but sounds like Sonnen did a pretty good job ..congratulations on that (not so much on his mouth "jogging").. not suprised as he did seem pretty confident before the fight.. but guess what.. someone else was also confident ..


----------



## HexRei

Sonnen has found the perfect degree of striking on the ground to avoid getting stood up, without giving up any positional advantage. Of course that means most of his strikes don't do any damage, but they look convincing enough to avoid a standup. This is why he usually looks worse than the guy he spent the whole fight on top of.


----------



## mmafightergear

Sonnen backed up his smack talk, and even if he didn't win, he gave Silva one hell of a fight. Throughout the whole fight, I had this feeling that Sonnen will get caught, and it happened. Before the fight I was rooting for Silva, but during the fight, it was hard not to root for Sonnen. Great event overall.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Anderson you are the greatest Fighter who ever lived!


----------



## oldfan

BobbyCooper said:


> Anderson you are the greatest Fighter and I am the greatest gambler who ever lived!


fixed:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

oldfan said:


> fixed:thumb02::thumb02:


Haha I Love it :thumb02: 

but that was a safe bet^^ if you know something about MMA of course


----------



## PheelGoodInc

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha I Love it :thumb02:
> 
> but that was a safe bet^^ if you know something about MMA of course


Tell me you weren't sweating in the 5th though


----------



## vandalian

I'll lose my shit if Sonnen gets a rematch for "almost" winning. That's why championship fights are five rounds.
Bring on the Phenom.


----------



## Dayum

edit: removed gay porn and attacks on board members -hexrei


----------



## Toxic

I hear alot of people say Sonnen looked worse but I would like to point out while trying to keep this as politically correct as possible that its quite obvious white guys show bruises and swelling much more evidently than black people. Small bruises are much visable due to the lighter skin pigmentations having a wider degree of color change.


----------



## oldfan

It took you 34 posts?? Are you hungover? I know your not gonna leave that pic up>


----------



## Hawndo

Dayum said:


> edit: removed gay porn and attacks on board members -hexrei


Thanks Hexrei, the average I.Q of this forum just increased dramatically :thumb02:

I was just wondering if there is any news on Silva's ribs? The degree of the injury is pretty much going to rock or solidify my opinion of this fight so I'm really eager to hear. I read somewhere earlier that he went into the fight with broken ribs? is there a source?


----------



## Method540

I hope that idiot gets banned, nobody wants to see that garbage on here. Anderson Silva defines greatness, to fight with a broken rib, get beaten down and to pull off a last minute submission. My opinion of him as the greatest mixed martial artist went up even more after witnessing that, the man is truely incredible.


----------



## Toxic

Hawndo said:


> Thanks Hexrei, the average I.Q of this forum just increased dramatically :thumb02:
> 
> I was just wondering if there is any news on Silva's ribs? The degree of the injury is pretty much going to rock or solidify my opinion of this fight so I'm really eager to hear. I read somewhere earlier that he went into the fight with broken ribs? is there a source?


I doubt any doctor is gonna let a guy fight with broken ribs, that would be enough I would think for him to fail his prefight medical.


----------



## HexRei

Hawndo said:


> Thanks Hexrei, the average I.Q of this forum just increased dramatically :thumb02:
> 
> I was just wondering if there is any news on Silva's ribs? The degree of the injury is pretty much going to rock or solidify my opinion of this fight so I'm really eager to hear. I read somewhere earlier that he went into the fight with broken ribs? is there a source?


You're welcome  Silva did say he a "serious injury" to his ribs, and that his doctor told him not to fight. Obviously he was cleared to fight though, it could have been a separation or heavy bruising or something maybe.


----------



## BobbyCooper

PheelGoodInc said:


> Tell me you weren't sweating in the 5th though


I was on my seat praying for Anderson to make it still happen somehow!


----------



## PheelGoodInc

vandalian said:


> I'll lose my shit if Sonnen gets a rematch for "almost" winning. That's why championship fights are five rounds.
> Bring on the Phenom.


He should get a re-match because he's come the closest to winning against him than ANYONE int he ufc so far. I'm personally tired of seeing Silva walk through guys in less than 2 rounds. I think Vitor would get picked apart striking. Sonnen earned himself a re-match.

You gotta give the guy credit where credits due. He did something that has never been done before in MMA - beat Anderson Silva for 23 minutes, both standing and on the ground.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

HexRei said:


> You're welcome  Silva did say he a "serious injury" to his ribs, and that his doctor told him not to fight. Obviously he was cleared to fight though, it could have been a separation or heavy bruising or something maybe.


Thank you. The guy negative repped me for saying it was a good fight. The only comment he left was "Asshole".

Good riddance.


----------



## Toxic

Belfort has no chance, he isn't gonna catch Silva early and Vitor mentally breaks every time. If Belfort wasn't mentally weak he would have been one of the greatest of all time but he is just not there.


----------



## streetpunk08

At first I was against an insta-rematch because the fight was finished but honestly if he isn't going to move up to 205 and fight a Rampage or a Shogun or even fight a guy like Frank at HW like has been discussed before then there's really nobody else he can fight. Vitor is the only other interesting MW fight and he's only fought once in the last year and that fight only lasted a few minutes and Vitor is tailor made for Anderson to pick apart and destroy.


----------



## damien8

xRoxaz said:


> I think after that fight he's won me over as a fan, I think it was hilarious the stuff he said about Anderson before the fight then it got just plain rediculous, and then he did what he claimed just not win. After the fight he seemed like a great person too as he hugged Silva and he also touched gloves with him which I was surprised.
> 
> I think Chael has proven to be a great fighter who plays with his opponents mentally, but I know he has respect for them.
> 
> After watching the post conference I dont see how anyone can dislike Chael, he clearly said that he believes Anderson was hurt and not 100%, and he expected tougher resistance from him, but in the end the better guy won which is Anderson.


I don't see how anyone can watch this fight and not give Sonnen his due respect. He fought a guy most thought to be unbeatable, and he put it all on the line. He trash talked, because he really was confident he could win, and he almost did.

Although Silva looked so calm in his intro, it was Sonnen waving him over and commanding him to come in and fight. 

I think in Sonnen's effort, we learned not only that he is a great fighter with a huge heart, we also learned that Silva is a mortal. 

I really want to see a rematch here.


----------



## damien8

streetpunk08 said:


> At first I was against an insta-rematch because the fight was finished but honestly if he isn't going to move up to 205 and fight a Rampage or a Shogun or even fight a guy like Frank at HW like has been discussed before then there's really nobody else he can fight. Vitor is the only other interesting MW fight and he's only fought once in the last year and that fight only lasted a few minutes and Vitor is tailor made for Anderson to pick apart and destroy.


I agree.

There is no real appeal to a Vitor fight. Vitor is one tough dude, but he is not going to challenge Silva. Terrible style matching.

Nate might give Anderson a run, but I think it's going to take a tough wrestler like Sonnen to do the job.

I think the UFC has to get smart here. They've run out of 185s for Anderson (save for the Sonnen rematch).

Same thing is happening with GPS. Does anyone really care to watch him walk through Kos again?

I say move Silva up to 205, and GSP up to 185 permanently.

Otherwise, my PPV bill is going to be going down


----------



## No_Mercy

BobbyCooper said:


> I was on my seat praying for Anderson to make it still happen somehow!


Yo yo did you see my earlier post...actually that was back in thread page #2 then #64 or something...hah...hah. You pretty much called it with three+ rounds of GNP then a submission from Silva. He was biding his time to set it up and get him tired, but man that was a bit last minute. I had money on the line, but everybody was dogging me. "I said I still have faith." That's what champions are made of!!! 

Very impressive fight all around. The one thing that really stuck out was Chael actually stunning Anderson Silva for the first time in his career on several occasions. Even still it looked like Chael had more wear and tear...

Vitor next, super fight against GSP, then possible rematch, and move up to LHW. 

- Belcher would be an interesting match


----------



## Mirage445

damien8 said:


> I agree.
> 
> There is no real appeal to a Vitor fight. Vitor is one tough dude, but he is not going to challenge Silva. Terrible style matching.
> 
> Nate might give Anderson a run, but I think it's going to take a tough wrestler like Sonnen to do the job.
> 
> I think the UFC has to get smart here. They've run out of 185s for Anderson (save for the Sonnen rematch).
> 
> Same thing is happening with GPS. Does anyone really care to watch him walk through Kos again?
> 
> I say move Silva up to 205, and GSP up to 185 permanently.
> 
> Otherwise, my PPV bill is going to be going down


I'd say if Sonnen can catch silva with some punches to the chin, that Vitor is a shoe in for an interesting fight...hell, Sonnen even had him wobbled!

I could see Vitor being able to finish Silva if he lands a nice combo.


----------



## HexRei

I think Vitor will be a much easier fight for Silva. Silva had to worry about Chael's takedowns the whole time, Vitor probably won't try to bring it to the ground, so Silva can go full bore with his standup instead of having to play a reserved game so he doesn't get taken down.


----------



## Mirage445

HexRei said:


> I think Vitor will be a much easier fight for Silva. Silva had to worry about Chael's takedowns the whole time, Vitor probably won't try to bring it to the ground, so Silva can go full bore with his standup instead of having to play a reserved game so he doesn't get taken down.


Very good point.


----------



## damien8

Mirage445 said:


> Very good point.


Which pretty much was my point. 

Silva has been in there with good strikers. Sure, Vitor is an incredible striker, but Silva has laser precision, and will pick Vitor apart.

I'm not a fan of Silva, quite the opposite, which is why I get irked when the UFC gives him fighters we all know are getting put in the lion's den. 

I still think, give him the immediate rematch with Sonner, or move him to 205. 

I'm seriously getting bored of his cake walks.


----------



## osmium

I think it is funny that people think Vitor is going to try and strike with Silva. He is shooting for the single every time Silva goes near him he doesn't want any part of getting punched in the face.


----------



## HexRei

damien8 said:


> Which pretty much was my point.
> 
> Silva has been in there with good strikers. Sure, Vitor is an incredible striker, but Silva has laser precision, and will pick Vitor apart.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Silva, quite the opposite, which is why I get irked when the UFC gives him fighters we all know are getting put in the lion's den.
> 
> I still think, give him the immediate rematch with Sonner, or move him to 205.
> 
> I'm seriously getting bored of his cake walks.


I think it's unfair to give Sonnen another immediate shot. Just because he seems to have the skillset to give the best challenge to the champ doesn't mean he should get thrown at Silva over and over until he wins. Let Vitor have his shot at Silva, and give Sonnen another fighter seeking contender status in the meantime, which can decide Silva's next fight after Vitor.



osmium said:


> I think it is funny that people think Vitor is going to try and strike with Silva. He is shooting for the single every time Silva goes near him he doesn't want any part of getting punched in the face.


While that might make sense to you, stylistically it is very different Vitor's past fights. He is not a very good wrestler and although he has a GJJ black belt (which a lot of people think was pretty much gifted), he's never really showed dominant grappling, he has 13 wins by KO/TKO, only 2 by submission and has never been able to hold someone down for a decision like Sonnen. He has always favored striking. I would be very surprised if Vitor came out trying to wrestle Silva.


----------



## vandalian

PheelGoodInc said:


> He should get a re-match because he's come the closest to winning against him than ANYONE int he ufc so far. I'm personally tired of seeing Silva walk through guys in less than 2 rounds. I think Vitor would get picked apart striking. Sonnen earned himself a re-match.
> 
> You gotta give the guy credit where credits due. He did something that has never been done before in MMA - beat Anderson Silva for 23 minutes, both standing and on the ground.


Well, give credit where credit is due, then, and give credit to Anderson Silva. He won. And not only did he win, he finished his opponent. Whether he did it in 23 seconds or 23 minutes, he still did it.

You seem to be basing your argument on what _almost_ happened and what you think _may_ happen. I don't see how that's fair to anyone, least of all Anderson.


----------



## osmium

HexRei said:


> While that might make sense to you, stylistically it is very different Vitor's past fights. He is not a very good wrestler and although he has a GJJ black belt (which a lot of people think was pretty much gifted), he's never really showed dominant grappling, he has 13 wins by KO/TKO, only 2 by submission and has never been able to hold someone down for a decision like Sonnen.


I said he would shoot for it not that he would complete it. He has a history of trying to take guys down who pose any kind of threat on the feet.


----------



## damien8

HexRei said:


> I think it's unfair to give Sonnen another immediate shot. Just because he seems to have the skillset to give the best challenge to the champ doesn't mean he should get thrown at Silva over and over until he wins. Let Vitor have his shot at Silva, and give Sonnen another fighter seeking contender status in the meantime, which can decide Silva's next fight after Vitor.
> 
> 
> 
> While that might make sense to you, stylistically it is very different Vitor's past fights. He really is not a very good wrestler and although he has a GJJ black belt (which a lot of people think was pretty much gifted), he's never really showed dominant grappling, he has 13 wins by KO/TKO, only 2 by submission and has never been able to hold someone down for a decision like Sonnen.


I'm not a big fan of immediate rematches, but it seems to be the new trend with the UFC, hence Penn vs. Edgar.

It's a tough call here though, because at 185, there is no one that has given Silva a challenge until now. So do we really need to see him walk through a few more 185 guys while Sonnen climbs his way back up? Or, do we watch a fight that is guaranteed to be exciting, and then decide what the future of these two fighters will be.

Although Sonnen might not deserve an immediate rematch to some, Vitor doesn't deserve a shot at all. He fought one fight, against worn down Franklin, and now he deserves the title shot? Come on! At least make him fight Maia and Nate, then give him the shot.


----------



## HexRei

osmium said:


> I said he would shoot for it not that he would complete it. He has a history of trying to take guys down who pose any kind of threat on the feet.


Ah. Well, I suppose it's possible.


----------



## damien8

vandalian said:


> Well, give credit where credit is due, then, and give credit to Anderson Silva. He won. And not only did he win, he finished his opponent. Whether he did it in 23 seconds or 23 minutes, he still did it.
> 
> You seem to be basing your argument on what _almost_ happened and what you think _may_ happen. I don't see how that's fair to anyone, least of all Anderson.


I don't think there is any shortage of respect and credit to Silva. The guy is a monster.

But in 11 fights in the UFC, there has been a single challenge. 

So, when it comes to giving out credit, despite the late and depressing loss, a lot of it has to go to Sonnen. He is the only man to date, that has proven himself a worthy contender.


----------



## vandalian

damien8 said:


> I don't think there is any shortage of respect and credit to Silva. The guy is a monster.
> 
> But in 11 fights in the UFC, there has been a single challenge.
> 
> So, when it comes to giving out credit, despite the late and depressing loss, a lot of it has to go to Sonnen. He is the only man to date, that has proven himself a worthy contender.


Yes, he did prove himself worthy, and he got his shot. And he lost.


----------



## HexRei

damien8 said:


> I'm not a big fan of immediate rematches, but it seems to be the new trend with the UFC, hence Penn vs. Edgar.
> 
> It's a tough call here though, because at 185, there is no one that has given Silva a challenge until now. So do we really need to see him walk through a few more 185 guys while Sonnen climbs his way back up? Or, do we watch a fight that is guaranteed to be exciting, and then decide what the future of these two fighters will be.
> 
> Although Sonnen might not deserve an immediate rematch to some, Vitor doesn't deserve a shot at all. He fought one fight, against worn down Franklin, and now he deserves the title shot? Come on! At least make him fight Maia and Nate, then give him the shot.


Vitor is on a five win streak, you can't discount that just because four of them were not in the UFC. Let's not forget that Silva got a title shot after beating Tony Fryklund in Cage Rage(which was a highlight real KO admittedly) and Chris Leben in the UFC, who is nowhere near Franklin in terms of stature. That "worn down" Franklin that Vitor beat had recently soundly put away Hamill and Lutter, lost a razor thin split decision to Hendo, and won a solid UD to Wandy. Also he just KO'ed Chuck Liddell. If you look at Rich's career, I wouldn't call him worn down at all. Being KO'ed twice by Silva is just proof of Silva's badassness, not Franklin's decline.


----------



## RossCrispin

I'm no fan of either fighter, however. I was confident Silva would win expecting Sonnen to explode in the first round, and get tired.

I was partially right, except - Sonnen managed to dominate the entire time, I was gobsmacked. I'm impressed he keep Silva to the ground for such a long time, and gave him a beating.

At the same time, Silva deserves respect for holding on, and taking the vicious GnP that Sonnen delivered. 

IMO, Silva was very lucky he managed to do the triangle, then choked him into submission. So respect to both fighters.


----------



## damien8

HexRei said:


> Vitor is on a five win streak, you can't discount that just because four of them were not in the UFC. Let's not forget that Silva got a title shot after beating Tony Fryklund in Cage Rage(which was a highlight real KO admittedly) and Chris Leben in the UFC, who is nowhere near Franklin in terms of stature. That "worn down" Franklin that Vitor beat had recently soundly put away Hamill and Lutter, lost a razor thin split decision to Hendo, and won a solid UD to Wandy. Also he just KO'ed Chuck Liddell. If you look at Rich's career, I wouldn't call him worn down at all. Being KO'ed twice by Silva is just proof of Silva's badassness, not Franklin's decline.


Did you really just say that Franklin was still on top of his game because he beat Lutter and Hamill? Slid by Wanderlei, and almost Hendo. Really?

Are any of these guys anywhere near the skill level of Silva? Or to be fair, Sonnen?

I'm not saying that Vitor doesn't still have it, but it would be nice to see him prove that against a couple more UFC opponents before he jumps right to the top.

They did that with Lesnar too. Although he is proving himself a worthy champ, I still think that all fighters should have the same climb.

I don't know about you guys, but I either go to the events, or pay the PPV. So, when I spend my hard earned money, I'd like to see good match ups with guys who have both worked hard and deserve to be where they are.


----------



## HexRei

damien8 said:


> Did you really just say that Franklin was still on top of his game because he beat Lutter and Hamill? Slid by Wanderlei, and almost Hendo. Really?
> 
> Are any of these guys anywhere near the skill level of Silva? Or to be fair, Sonnen?
> 
> I'm not saying that Vitor doesn't still have it, but it would be nice to see him prove that against a couple more UFC opponents before he jumps right to the top.
> 
> They did that with Lesnar too. Although he is proving himself a worthy champ, I still think that all fighters should have the same climb.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I either go to the events, or pay the PPV. So, when I spend my hard earned money, I'd like to see good match ups with guys who have both worked hard and deserve to be where they are.


Yeah, I do think that those wins indicate that Franklin is on top of his game. I also feel that Chael exploits the rules by a) faking taps and b) using a strategy of takedowns followed by slappy hits that don't do much but keep the fighters from getting stood up. I mean he almost always looks worse than his opponents after the fight because they actually try to damage him from the bottom. A lot of his GnP wouldn't hurt a toddler, and no I am not exaggerating. To me he is really not that fun to watch. Chael has not finished an opponent in almost three years, and that was Kyacey Uscola who sucks pretty bad.

Even if Vitor gets KO'ed I think it will be a more interesting fight to watch, and since I'm not a Sonnen fan anymore, I have no vested interest in throwing title shots at him until he pulls one out. Let him face someone else first, Silva beat him fair and square.


----------



## damien8

HexRei said:


> Yeah, I do think that those wins indicate that Franklin is on top of his game. I also feel that Chael exploits the rules by a) faking taps and b) using a strategy of takedowns followed by slappy hits that don't do much but keep the fighters from getting stood up. I mean he almost always looks worse than his opponents after the fight because they actually try to damage him from the bottom. A lot of his GnP wouldn't hurt a toddler, and no I am not exaggerating. To me he is really not that fun to watch. Chael has not finished an opponent in almost three years, and that was Kyacey Uscola who sucks pretty bad.
> 
> Even if Vitor gets KO'ed I think it will be a more interesting fight to watch, and since I'm not a Sonnen fan anymore, I have no vested interest in throwing title shots at him until he pulls one out. Let him face someone else first, Silva beat him fair and square.


If you want to see guys get there faces bashed in, go watch boxing. Or bum fights.

It's MMA, and that first "M" represents Mixed.

So there are numerous ways to win, not just trying to knock your opponents head clean off.

Sonnen gave Nate a pretty good beat down, and I don't think he's an easy opponent. Did the same to Okami.

GSP is also not much of a finisher as of late, so I guess he sucks too?

I think it's the wrestling that you don't like so much, but unfortunately, that's a big part of the sport.

Don't worry, it probably won't be a while until Silva finally gets beat. You'll get to watch him beat down a few more guys like Belcher first.


----------



## The Horticulturist

I'm watching this fight again right now, and as an impartial fan, I don't know how we shouldn't want an immediate rematch. 

I have no interest in watching Chael fight unless it's against Anderson. This first and second round are among some of the most entertaining rounds of all time. I would have been just as excited to see Chael KO'd, and the crowd felt the exact same way.


----------



## HexRei

damien8 said:


> If you want to see guys get there faces bashed in, go watch boxing. Or bum fights.
> 
> It's MMA, and that first "M" represents Mixed.
> 
> So there are numerous ways to win, not just trying to knock your opponents head clean off.
> 
> Sonnen gave Nate a pretty good beat down, and I don't think he's an easy opponent. Did the same to Okami.
> 
> GSP is also not much of a finisher as of late, so I guess he sucks too?
> 
> I think it's the wrestling that you don't like so much, but unfortunately, that's a big part of the sport.
> 
> Don't worry, it probably won't be a while until Silva finally gets beat. You'll get to watch him beat down a few more guys like Belcher first.


Don't lecture me about appreciating grappling. My beef with sonnen is that he intentionally throws ineffective strikes to keep the fight on the ground without giving up position. GSP came a lot closer to finishing Hardy than Sonnen came to finishing Silva. 

I also didn't say Sonnen sucks, I said I think he's exploiting a loophole in the rules, one which is actually not even really a loophole actually, but up to the ref's discretion (and I hope they catch on to his little trick sometime soon). Also, he tries to literally cheat, which is pretty lame.

And, Sonnen looked waaaay worse than Nate after that fight. Because Sonnen throws mostly little baby strikes on the ground. Brock, he aint.

edit: according to compustrike chael landed 289/416 strikes, I understand that's some kind of new record. Anderson really didn't even seem hurt. Just sayin.


----------



## No_Mercy

HexRei said:


> Don't lecture me about appreciating grappling. My beef with sonnen is that he intentionally throws ineffective strikes to keep the fight on the ground without giving up position. GSP came a lot closer to finishing Hardy than Sonnen came to finishing Silva.
> 
> I also didn't say Sonnen sucks, I said I think he's exploiting a loophole in the rules, one which is actually not even a loophole, but up to the ref's discretion (and I hope they catch on to his little trick sometime soon). Also, he tries to literally cheat, which is pretty lame.
> 
> And, Sonnen looked waaaay worse than Nate after that fight. Because Sonnen throws mostly little baby strikes on the ground. Brock, he aint.


That's a good point that people didn't recognized. Sure he had top position on Nate, but he looked a lot worse after that fight and definitely the same against Anderson Silva. Suppose it's the wrestler mindset; Fitch, Chael, who fight in that fashion. Do just enough to pull out the decision... 

You know, it's not just about the win, it's about HOW YOU WIN!


----------



## Kreed

SJ said:


> I'm watching this fight again right now, and as an impartial fan, *I don't know how we shouldn't want an immediate rematch.*
> 
> I have no interest in watching Chael fight unless it's against Anderson. This first and second round are among some of the most entertaining rounds of all time. I would have been just as excited to see Chael KO'd, and the crowd felt the exact same way.


If u are a sore chael fan that feels robbed because the guy u thought had it in the bag made a school boy error at the 11th hour thats one thing.

But there really is no basis for a rematch, this isnt the wwe, this match didnt end in the decision & there was no controversy..Just because rematches are the 'it' thing these days doesnt mean every fight deserves one..We will get the sequel to this fight but talk of an 'immediate rematch' just makes u sound like a child throwing a tantrum cuz they didnt get their way


----------



## wakeboy

*Inconsistant Refereeing Silva vs Sonnen.*

We've seen fights stopped very prematurely on tkos when people are unable to defend themselves, and this happened several times last night. 

There were a couple instances in which Silva took about 10 straight shots to the head and the fight was let go.

However as soon as Sonnen taps his leg once ( to be fair looked like twice, one didnt touch the leg) the fight was immediately stopped.

Normally fighters tap rapidly which gets the fight to stop, did anyone else view that as a little controversial?


----------



## suffersystem

Looking at the GIF of it, he def taps once, which means he wanted it stopped. Of course a split second after he taps it seems that he does want to continue. I feel for the guy, but all things considred he did indeed tap.


----------



## mohod1982

No I didnt view this as controversial at all. Sonnen doesnt have any power and his record speaks for itself. so there was nothing he did in that fight that would lead to a stoppage.

Silva however STOPPED him via submission.


----------



## MikeHawk

No, he's done the same thing previously and tried to argue the stoppage.


----------



## mohod1982

Sonnen is a lowlife


----------



## HexRei

wakeboy said:


> We've seen fights stopped very prematurely on tkos when people are unable to defend themselves, and this happened several times last night.
> 
> There were a couple instances in which Silva took about 10 straight shots to the head and the fight was let go.
> 
> However as soon as Sonnen taps his leg once ( to be fair looked like twice, one didnt touch the leg) the fight was immediately stopped.
> 
> Normally fighters tap rapidly which gets the fight to stop, did anyone else view that as a little controversial?


There is no rule that a fighter needs to tap more than once. When we roll in BJJ a single tap is all that is required, MMA is no different.

Also, the fight wasn't stopped because a) Silva continued to move and defend and b) 90% of the punches Sonnen throws are little pattycakers that don't actually hurt you. Silva was not in danger, and that was obvious.


----------



## wakeboy

mohod1982 said:


> No I didnt view this as controversial at all. Sonnen doesnt have any power and his record speaks for itself. so there was nothing he did in that fight that would lead to a stoppage.
> 
> Silva however STOPPED him via submission.


no power at all you say?

knock downs that fight: Chael Sonnen 2. Anderson Silva 1.

taking 10 punches to the face counts as not defending yourself which is technically a tko:sarcastic12:


----------



## marcthegame

Cheal Tapped end of story...Anderson took the shots and was not in trouble.


----------



## HexRei

wakeboy said:


> no power at all you say?
> 
> knock downs that fight: Chael Sonnen 2. Anderson Silva 1.
> 
> taking 10 punches to the face counts as not defending yourself which is technically a tko:sarcastic12:


It doesnt, actually. Not when Chael is throwing them with all the power of Stephen Hawking's mighty fist. And there's no hard rule about an actual volume of punches before a stoppage anyway, it is up to the ref to decide if the fighter can't defend himself any longer.

I'll admit he did very well in the standup, but I think Silva couldn't find his rhythm because he was constantly fearing the TD, and good on Chael for that.


----------



## marcthegame

wakeboy said:


> no power at all you say?
> 
> knock downs that fight: Chael Sonnen 2. Anderson Silva 1.
> 
> taking 10 punches to the face counts as not defending yourself which is technically a tko:sarcastic12:


I don't know what ur trying to prove but Cheal did a good job but this only makes anderson silva legacy stronger. Now he has showed he has heart and a chin. I'm not trying to down play chael effort but next time around SIlva would be a different fighter.


----------



## wakeboy

HexRei said:


> It doesnt, actually. Not when Chael is throwing them with all the power of Stephen Hawking's mighty fist. And there's no hard rule about an actual volume of punches before a stoppage anyway, it is up to the ref to decide if the fighter can't defend himself any longer.
> 
> I'll admit he did very well in the standup, but I think Silva couldn't find his rhythm because he was constantly fearing the TD, and good on Chael for that.


lol ill try and find the gif of sonnen with hooks in and silvas face getting pounded in and you can see his reaction to the punches.


----------



## HexRei

wakeboy said:


> lol ill try and find the gif of sonnen with hooks in and silvas face getting pounded in and you can see his reaction to the punches.


He landed some solid punches, I'll give him that for sure, but we are talking about a guy who threw over 400 strikes in the fight. 90% of those were just slap-happy attempts to keep the ref from standing them up.


----------



## wakeboy

HexRei said:


> He landed some solid punches, I'll give him that for sure, but we are talking about a guy who threw over 400 strikes in the fight. 90% of those were just slap-happy attempts to keep the ref from standing them up.


yes i agree most of them were bitch punches. All im saying there have been tko stoppages considered in that fight, but as soon as sonnen taps the ref is all on it.


----------



## slapshot

HexRei said:


> There is no rule that a fighter needs to tap more than once. When we roll in BJJ a single tap is all that is required, MMA is no different.


Actually the rule was three consecutive taps I dont know if its changed or not but it is/was in the NSAC rules someplace because I read it.


----------



## marcthegame

wakeboy said:


> yes i agree most of them were bitch punches. All im saying there have been tko stoppages considered in that fight, but as soon as sonnen taps the ref is all on it.


A tap in a clear way in the books to stop the fight. To stop the fight on premature punches like those would cause a riot. Hell Carwin GNP could have been a tko but it was not. U can't stop a fight of this magnitude on a technically of the rule books. Some fighters can take punishments. A tap out however is a clear decisive way of stopping the fight.


----------



## wakeboy

slapshot said:


> Actually the rule was three consecutive taps I dont know if its changed or not but it is/was in the NSAC rules someplace because I read it.


shit just got real:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985

I have looked at the tap out Sonnen made a few times now, and I seriously believe he was goign to sleep if not for the tap so I believe he tapped, and I think in a moment of disappointment on his behalf he did it once on the sly knowing the lock would be broken and but give him cause after to argue that it was not a tap giving controversy to the decision to increase his chances of a instant rematch.


----------



## SideWays222

I really really am starting to hate 95% of Silva fans. They are literary dismissing everything Sonnen has done in the fight.

And yes i remember HEARING it is 3 taps also. Last night my friend called me after the fight and i told him that also. So i dont know if they changed it or the ref can make an opinion call but as far as i was aware it was 3 consecutive taps.


----------



## marcthegame

Y the hell are u guys even debating the tap, Sonnen tap he even said it. Dana knows Sonnen tapped. After all this shit talking, Chael knew he lost via submission. Don't know y people are debating the tap when clearly everyone not on the internet knows he tapped.


----------



## HexRei

slapshot said:


> Actually the rule was three consecutive taps I dont know if its changed or not but it is/was in the NSAC rules someplace because I read it.


I believe you are wrong. Since it's not actually possible for me to prove the rule DOESNT exist, would you care to find it for me?

http://www.leg.state.nv.us/NAC/NAC-467.html#NAC467Sec792



SideWays222 said:


> And yes i remember HEARING it is 3 taps also. Last night my friend called me after the fight and i told him that also. So i dont know if they changed it or the ref can make an opinion call but as far as i was aware it was 3 consecutive taps.


That's in pro wrestling. I posted a link to the Unified Rules above, if you can find a rule concerning 3 taps I'll issue an apology. I have read the rules though and don't remember anything about that. 

As far as I know, the refs decide what constitutes a tap, it can be verbal or gestural of any kind I believe, this is important for grappling because a fighter can conceivably be in a choke, unable to speak, have no arms free to tap, or be choked out before he could complete a 3-tap. The ref has to have the freedom to make a call.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

I don't for the life of me see why ANYONE would not want to see a re-match... except for Silva fans fearing he will lose of course. There is NO reasonable explination as to why they should not fight again. NONE. Chael did what no one else was able to do before, and I'm not sure anyone else (except GSP) could do. To anyone who doesn't want to see a re-match: Who do you want to see Silva fight at MW? Let me guess... Vitor? Nate? Both are easy highlight wins for Silva.

Silva has walked through everyone thrown in front of him, and has rarely ever - if at all - been in danger before. Chael came in, put on an exciting fight, and gave Silva a HELL of a scare. If Silva wants to fight the best, he needs to fight Chael again.

Realistically theres no other matches for Silva at 185. Vitor will get picked apart and KO'd like all of Silvas last fights (except Chael of course). If Silva wants to take the Fedor route and start fighting has beens, he's more than welcome too. If he wants to stay on top of the p4p list, he needs to fight Chael again.

On a side note, does anyone see Chael on top 5 p4p after that fight?


----------



## Iuanes

Again, just because it looks like it can interpreted as a stoppage it doesn't mean it should be a stoppage. 

Silva _undeniably_ was defending himself intelligently because he wasn't KOed and he ended up winning the fight. The referee felt Silva could continue in the circumstances and he was proven right.

Refereeing is inconsistent because there are different referees, different fighter's and different fight contexts. It isn't a courtroom and I don't think ref decisions should follow strict precedents or technical adherence to laws.

As for Sonnen's tap, I do wish the ref didn't stop it so quickly, but ultimately I think its irrelevant. Sonnen (or his body) made a decision to submit and for me that is sufficient. It wasn't as if Sonnen was going to get out of that position without being put to sleep or having his arm broken, and I think Rosenthal knew this.


----------



## wakeboy

marcthegame said:


> Y the hell are u guys even debating the tap, Sonnen tap he even said it. Dana knows Sonnen tapped. After all this shit talking, Chael knew he lost via submission. Don't know y people are debating the tap when clearly everyone not on the internet knows he tapped.


youre actually retarded i was just pointing out the fact at how quickly the ref stopped the fight after one fight. Look at the Clay Guida fight from the card the ref made sure he tapped 5 times to make sure he meant it.

All im saying if the ref was so anxious to stop the fight there were a couple instances in which he could have stopped it in favour of Sonnen via tko. Its not rocket science.:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei

wakeboy said:


> youre actually retarded i was just pointing out the fact at how quickly the ref stopped the fight after one fight. Look at the Clay Guida fight from the card the ref made sure he tapped 5 times to make sure he meant it.
> 
> All im saying if the ref was so anxious to stop the fight there were a couple instances in which he could have stopped it in favour of Sonnen via tko. Its not rocket science.:thumbsup:


He wasn't "eager", he was doing his job. Clear two-tap here once Silva cranked the arm, and then he even grabbed his own arm to keep it from breaking afterward. If Silva had tapped from Sonnen's pattycake, I would hope he'd similarly stop the fight.


----------



## limba

This is my first post regarding this topic.
I've just watched the fight for the first time 10 minutes ago and i was amazed.
There are so many things to say about this fight.

I give Sonnen the highest of respect for his performance. I have never seen a fighter being so relentless in his fighting, in his actions. He fought like a man posesed, it was like this man was on high duty batteries: on and on, non stop pressing the action. He did that in his last fights also, but i couldn't believe he was doing it right there. 
I won't go that far and say he made the biggest discovery in the history of MMA: how to beat Silva (the UFC version). I think a lot of people right here on MMAF expressed their thoughts on how to beat Silva: wrestling, wrestling and more wrestling. Don't allow SIlva to keep the fight standing. But the way Sonnen executed his game plan was almost perfect. 
But Silva showed why MMA is what it is. A little msitake and it's all over. Sonnen could have played safe in the 5th, but he decided to keep fighting. RESPECT again!
I went from ignoring Sonnen some days ago to feeling really bad for him. Maybe i am still not decided if i like Sonnen, the person, but Sonnen the fighter has won my respect. Sonnen is one of the smartest fighters in teh UFC, no doubt.

As for Silva. I think he knew something like this would happen, but he also had no idea about the magnitude of it imo. His experience as a fighter was decisive. I still think wrestling is the best way to beat Silva. At least at MW. 

I would like to thank Sonnen for bringing Silva back to Earth. 
Sonnen may have lost the fight, but he definitely won a fan, in me, and million others out there.
Congratulations!


----------



## Iuanes

wakeboy said:


> youre actually retarded i was just pointing out the fact at how quickly the ref stopped the fight after one fight. Look at the Clay Guida fight from the card the ref made sure he tapped 5 times to make sure he meant it.
> 
> All im saying if the ref was so anxious to stop the fight there were a couple instances in which he could have stopped it in favour of Sonnen via tko. Its not rocket science.:thumbsup:


Again, context. Dos Anjos had injured his jaw and Guida didn't have him in a real submission. Of course the ref isn't going to interpret a tap as quickly as lets say a full rear naked. 

Also, in the Silva-Sonnen fight, nowhere in the fight did Silva look groggy and nowhere did Silva suffer multiple consecutive power shots and at no point did Silva make any gesture for submission. On the other hand, Silva had Sonnen in a tight triangle plus armbar combination. Its sensible to interpret any tapping motion from Sonnen as a sign of submission.


----------



## HexRei

I haven't seen anyone say that don't want a rematch. It's about the timing of the rematch.


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> I believe you are wrong. Since it's not actually possible for me to prove the rule DOESNT exist, would you care to find it for me?
> 
> http://www.leg.state.nv.us/NAC/NAC-467.html#NAC467Sec792
> 
> 
> 
> That's in pro wrestling. I posted a link to the Unified Rules above, if you can find a rule concerning 3 taps I'll issue an apology. I have read the rules though and don't remember anything about that.
> 
> As far as I know, the refs decide what constitutes a tap, it can be verbal or gestural of any kind I believe, this is important for grappling because a fighter can conceivably be in a choke, unable to speak, have no arms free to tap, or be choked out before he could complete a 3-tap. The ref has to have the freedom to make a call.


Your right i cant find it anywhere. I must have been mistaken.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'll agree that the refereeing was just fine. Anderson took some big blows, and to those whom claim Sonnen lacks power, tell that to his twin knockdowns. That said, Sonnen also hit Silva with hundreds of 'tapping' blows, which aren't going to end a fight. They're more annoying than anything, but therein lies their effectiveness. We might see them and think 'Psh,' but the fighter on the receiving end is thinking, 'Christ, give me a minute!' The whole point of these attacks was to keep Anderson's mind on the fact that he was being controlled. Have a friend jab you lightly in the face over and over and tell me you can think straight. There's always a method to the madness my friends... it's not always as black and white as 'Sonnen punches like a bitch'.


----------



## KillerShark1985

I dont think there where any huge mistakes in the reff'ing on the night, on a whole it was a good standard of reff'ing, nothing exceptional but stellar. the worse reff'ing I saw was in the hands of Herb Dean when he let Morecraft take some heavy shots after I felt he was out, I think Dean could of jumped in there quicker and tackled Struve away from him


----------



## Budhisten

The rematch should come to be as a result of a match between Chael and Vitor... Easy as that... BJ and Edgar went to a somewhat controversial descision and I still don't like that the UFC just threw BJ an instant rematch, you know not to leave fights to the judges because these kinds of things happen... Same thing happened with Machida and Shogun... If it's a close battle the descision normally goes to the champ, thats the way things are...

A guy who impressively dominated the fight for 4½ of 5 rounds, then got caught in a submission does NOT deserve an imediate rematch... Yes, he is the only fighter to really have Silva in trouble but that doesn't justify an instant rematch... 
Prove that you have the heart and drive to get another shot at Silva, and do so by beating the man who should actually already have fought Silva...

This is a sport, not pro wrestling...


----------



## NissanZaxima

Correct me if im wrong but I only remember the knockdown in round 1. The only other time I remember silva going down was in round 5 and that was because he slipped. Even Chael stated in the post fight conference that in round 5 Silva slipped and he capitalized on it.

So if there was one before round 5 please let me know because I just cant remember it right now.


----------



## Trix

Fights are stopped on premature calls.

But, NOT championship fights.


----------



## oldfan

Chael definitely deserves an immediate re-match....

With Maia. To prove he can learn new tricks and take on high level jj without choking/getting choked.


----------



## slapshot

HexRei said:


> He wasn't "eager", he was doing his job. Clear two-tap here once Silva cranked the arm, and then he even grabbed his own arm to keep it from breaking afterward. If Silva had tapped from Sonnen's pattycake, I would hope he'd similarly stop the fight.


He did a poor job regardless of the "tap" controversy, rewatch the fight and look at his indecision, it was clear to me he was not sure at all that it was a tap.

About the tap rule, Im not willing to go look it up mostly because Im lazy but Im positive I saw it when I was looking up the referee guidelines after the Bisping Hamill fight. I also could be wrong but I know I saw it there at some point.

I only see one tap and it really doesn't look like a tap because there is no urgency but regardless only one tap IMO. 

My issue is that it was not a clear signal and as evidence we have the ref, Silva and Sonnens behavior to collaborate.

The ref asks him if he tapped and he said "what? no" but then Silva started saying "he tapped" and IMO influenced the ref's decision. 

The pro wrestling comment throws me off because I think you are talking about a pin fall but its the ref that dose the tapping on the mat, I dont know a ton about it because I stopped liking it after I hit 6 and figured out it was fake.


----------



## marcthegame

slapshot said:


> He did a poor job regardless of the "tap" controversy, rewatch the fight and look at his indecision, it was clear to me he was not sure at all that it was a tap.
> 
> About the tap rule, Im not willing to go look it up mostly because Im lazy but Im positive I saw it when I was looking up the referee guidelines after the Bisping Hamill fight. I also could be wrong but I know I saw it there at some point.
> 
> I only see one tap and it really doesn't look like a tap because there is no urgency but regardless only one tap IMO.
> 
> My issue is that it was not a clear signal and as evidence we have the ref, Silva and Sonnens behavior to collaborate.
> 
> The ref asks him if he tapped and he said "what? no" but then Silva started saying "he tapped" and IMO influenced the ref's decision.
> 
> The pro wrestling comment throws me off because I think you are talking about a pin fall but its the ref that dose the tapping on the mat, I dont know a ton about it because I stopped liking it after I hit 6 and figured out it was fake.


He clearly tapped, it was like when fedor tapped to werdun. Chael swearing to tell the truth with a priest present will never admit he tapped during the fight when the ref asked him.


----------



## R3353

At no point did Anderson look like he was about to be finished. He did take allot of shots but not fight ending ones. Also a tap is a tap. the ref was not going to ignore it and let Sonnen get choked out or have a broken arm. There was no inconsistent or controversial reffing in this fight at all.


----------



## NissanZaxima

I think the whole point of if he wanted to tap or not is irrelevant. Because he clearly does tap Andersons leg once. Maybe he tapped once and right after thought no I should keep going only about a minute left. That does not matter at all because there was a clear tap. Perhaps just one of those unconscious things Chael is use to because of how often he gets submitted.... still a tap though.

Besides what if he didnt tap at all? its not like there was 3 seconds left until the end of the round. He would have been put to sleep or possibly his arm broken.


----------



## HexRei

slapshot said:


> He did a poor job regardless of the "tap" controversy, rewatch the fight and look at his indecision, it was clear to me he was not sure at all that it was a tap.
> 
> About the tap rule, Im not willing to go look it up mostly because Im lazy but Im positive I saw it when I was looking up the referee guidelines after the Bisping Hamill fight. I also could be wrong but I know I saw it there at some point.
> 
> My issue is that it was not a clear signal and as evidence we have the ref, Silva and Sonnens behavior to collaborate.
> 
> The ref asks him if he tapped and he said "what? no" but then Silva started saying "he tapped" and IMO influenced the ref's decision.


Well, I'm positive it does not exist and I think it's kinda silly that you're claiming laziness as a reason to continue to pretend it does. The Unified Rules aren't THAT long, especially the parts dealing with the combat itself. But to each their own.

Anyway, the tap seemed like a clear signal to me, the problem was that Sonnen pretended he never wanted to stop fighting. Even if he hadn't done it before, I'd feel the same way about this situation. 

Rosenthal's hesitation was a result of the above, the fact that Chael WAS still fighting, Silva didn't want to let go while Chael was still trying to hit himas if the fight handed ended, etc. 

If Sonnen could own up to his submissions this kind of thing could be avoided, but Rosenthal reacted quickly enough to keep Chael from getting his arm broken or choked out so he did his job.



> The pro wrestling comment throws me off because I think you are talking about a pin fall but its the ref that dose the tapping on the mat, I dont know a ton about it because I stopped liking it after I hit 6 and figured out it was fake.


I have never watched pro wrestling aside from a few GIFs of brock lesnar doing weird shit. I heard it from a friend who does a while back during another tap controversy. That's how you tap out in pro wrestling, apparently they have built storylines around the "rule".


----------



## YousefTheGreat

wakeboy said:


> We've seen fights stopped very prematurely on tkos when people are unable to defend themselves, and this happened several times last night.
> 
> There were a couple instances in which Silva took about 10 straight shots to the head and the fight was let go.
> 
> However as soon as Sonnen taps his leg once ( to be fair looked like twice, one didnt touch the leg) the fight was immediately stopped.
> 
> Normally fighters tap rapidly which gets the fight to stop, did anyone else view that as a little controversial?


You tap once and that's it, no discussion!


----------



## limba

oldfan said:


> Chael definitely deserves an immediate re-match....
> 
> With Maia. To prove he can learn new tricks and take on high level jj without choking/getting choked.


Haha...good one.
Wouldn't be such a bad idea but i think the UFC won't pass out on the chance of having the Silva-Sonnen 2 scheduled for the end of the year, perhaps on the same card as GSP-Kos. It already has a lot of momentum and the buzz arround it it's huge.
Only thing that is a problem is Belfort. Is the UFC ready to screw his title chance like he did with Hendo's?!


----------



## slapshot

HexRei said:


> Well, I'm positive it does not exist and I think it's kinda silly that you're claiming laziness as a reason to continue to pretend it does. The Unified Rules aren't THAT long, especially the parts dealing with the combat itself. But to each their own.
> 
> Anyway, the tap seemed like a clear signal to me, the problem was that Sonnen pretended he never wanted to stop fighting. Even if he hadn't done it before, I'd feel the same way about this situation.
> 
> Rosenthal's hesitation was a result of the above, the fact that Chael WAS still fighting, Silva didn't want to let go while Chael was still trying to hit himas if the fight handed ended, etc.
> 
> If Sonnen could own up to his submissions this kind of thing could be avoided, but Rosenthal reacted quickly enough to keep Chael from getting his arm broken or choked out so he did his job.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never watched pro wrestling aside from a few GIFs of brock lesnar doing weird shit. I heard it from a friend who does a while back during another tap controversy. That's how you tap out in pro wrestling, apparently they have built storylines around the "rule".


Im not pretending anything buddy, dont try to insinuate that I am. I clearly stated I could be wrong so there is no need to accuse me of pretending lol, to that point I dont care if you believe me at all. I stated Ive read the rule in the past and I have.


----------



## The Horticulturist

The ONLY reason it was controversial was because Anderson didn't let him go as soon as the ref stopped it. 

It was the exact same thing as Ken vs Royce when Shamrock wanted the fight to continue momentarily, 

Here's what I saw:

Anderson locks up Chael, Chael taps, Rosenthal touches both fighters which means the fight is over, *Anderson slightly releases pressure, but doesn't let go of the frigging hold* Chael: "I can get out of this easy now" Silva: "You sure about that? I can keep going" Chael:"Ok I tap"


----------



## marcthegame

HexRei said:


> Well, I'm positive it does not exist and I think it's kinda silly that you're claiming laziness as a reason to continue to pretend it does. The Unified Rules aren't THAT long, especially the parts dealing with the combat itself. But to each their own.
> 
> Anyway, the tap seemed like a clear signal to me, the problem was that Sonnen pretended he never wanted to stop fighting. Even if he hadn't done it before, I'd feel the same way about this situation.
> 
> Rosenthal's hesitation was a result of the above, the fact that Chael WAS still fighting, Silva didn't want to let go while Chael was still trying to hit himas if the fight handed ended, etc.
> 
> If Sonnen could own up to his submissions this kind of thing could be avoided, but Rosenthal reacted quickly enough to keep Chael from getting his arm broken or choked out so he did his job.


Chael tap and u herd it from a dude from Oregon Threads over.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

wakeboy said:


> no power at all you say?
> 
> knock downs that fight: Chael Sonnen 2. Anderson Silva 1.
> 
> taking 10 punches to the face counts as not defending yourself which is technically a tko:sarcastic12:


First round was a knock down, fifth round was a slip.


----------



## jwwpua

*Why was it okay for Silva to continue after stoppage?*

Any other fighter would be suspended or kicked out of the UFC for continuing to crank a submission after the ref clearly stops the fight. It does not matter that Sonnen was arguing the stoppage. If the ref jumps in and calls it off, you stop cranking your submission.

But it's Anderson Silva, so it's okay...


----------



## marcthegame

jwwpua said:


> Any other fighter would be suspended or kicked out of the UFC for continuing to crank a submission after the ref clearly stops the fight. It does not matter that Sonnen was arguing the stoppage. If the ref jumps in and calls it off, you stop cranking your submission.
> 
> But it's Anderson Silva, so it's okay...


Watch Dana's post fight interview its posted just below this. It will explain everything.


----------



## Spec0688

better to be sure the ref is actually going to call it. The ref was kind of slow to make the stoppage anyway, he should be grabbing Silva's arms apart but he first chose to tell sonnen he tapped, and that is when Sonnen said 'WHAT'.

Refs usually go and grab the the fighter who is attempting the sub when the other fighter taps, that is when they know for sure the ref is trying to stop it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'm still not sure Anderson was really 'holding' the submission... it looked like he released pressure completely, yet remained in position because the referee seemed uncertain, which in turn rendered Silva uncertain. I think it was just a big brain fart for all three men to be honest.


----------



## jwwpua

marcthegame said:


> Watch Dana's post fight interview its posted just below this. It will explain everything.


I watched it, but that doesn't explain anything. He just rationalizes why it was okay and tries to change the subject.

Seriously though, why is that okay? He wanted to prove he had Sonnen submitted, so he kept cranking. But it's the ref's call no matter what, so if he calls it off, he should let go IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Bonnar426

Not the first time a fight has been stopped due to one tap. Most recently was Fedor tapping once when Werdum had him in that triangle armbar. Another example is Amir Sadollah vs. C.B. Dolloway. Both men threw that hand with the attention of giving up. Chael Sonnen is no different.


----------



## mathruD

to all the people who think chael didn't tap.......please tell us all what you think happens if the ref doesn't step in to stop the fight.

i suppose you think chael uses his superior sub defense skills to wiggle out of the triangle/arm bar??? 

in reality, he either goes to sleep or gets a broken arm.

i'm not taking anything away from chael at all. he came to fight, and he dominated for 4.5 rounds, but at the end of the day, he tapped, and that's it.

and i only saw one knockdown from chael, as well, and that was in the 1st rd. the 5th rd was a slip. even chael said it in the post-fight interview, as someone else already mentioned.

also, as far as the possibility of having the fight stopped due to gnp from chael, anderson was never in any danger of having the fight stopped. yes, chael was hitting him with some shots on the ground, but as others have said, they were weaker shots just to stay busy and not have the ref stand the fight up. now he did hit silva with some harder shots, as well, but hardly anything worthy of stopping the fight.


----------



## vandalian

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't for the life of me see why ANYONE would not want to see a re-match... except for Silva fans fearing he will lose of course. There is NO reasonable explination as to why they should not fight again. NONE.


Yes, there is. Sonnen had his shot and lost. That's the only reason anyone should need.


----------



## UrbanBounca

vandalian said:


> Yes, there is. Sonnen had his shot and lost. That's the only reason anyone should need.


I _want_ to see a rematch, but Sonnen should have to earn it, again.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

There were actually two knockdowns in the first. The third was 100% a slip.

Chael fought hard. Dominated. But tapped. No doobt aboot it. These two will meet again one day. Time to move on!


----------



## michelangelo

This one ranks right up there with Korean Zombie/Garcia. It's THAT GOOD.


----------



## andromeda_68

UFC_OWNS said:


> 1 you cant even breathe so when was put in that triangle he would have passed out
> 2. fighters mainly dont even like to fight at all with broken ribs eg recently wanderlai


having broken ribs isn't something you can easily lie about. can you *really* imagine silva up in the gym and the doctor's office before the fight being all, "ok, hey guys, here's the deal, i want you all to go along with me when i say i have broken ribs if i lose, can you guys just keep that to yourselves?" 

come on.

you underestimate how tough these guys are if you honestly believe these fighters don't OFTEN train and fight through terribly painful injuries. a person like you or me wouldn't fight through broken ribs, sure. but people like you and me don't speak for people who (literally) fight through pain for a living.

you can breathe with broken / still-bruised-after-being-broken ribs. it's just harder. these people are in peak physical condition which helps them power through shit normal people would not be able to. 

do you really think that after all the months of shit-talking sonnen did, silva had a chance to back out? there's no way. sonnen would have thrown one of his characteristic b**** fits about it and made things even worse for silva. silva comes from a country that ranks HIGHEST IN THE WORLD for having a culture that values pride and honor above all else (alongside countries like japan, south korea, the phillipines...). sonnen does not. having those values might have shot him in the foot as far as fighting when he shouldn't have been, but it also enabled him to get in that ring and take it like a man without having to mouth off like a 12 year old girl (a la sonnen).


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Agreed. It was a great fight, great card, that's all we can ask for.


----------



## vilify

jwwpua said:


> I watched it, but that doesn't explain anything. He just rationalizes why it was okay and tries to change the subject.
> 
> Seriously though, why is that okay? He wanted to prove he had Sonnen submitted, so he kept cranking. But it's the ref's call no matter what, so if he calls it off, he should let go IMMEDIATELY.


The question is why was sonnen being such a lowlife that he would deny tapping?



Canadian Psycho said:


> There were actually two knockdowns in the first. The third was 100% a slip.
> 
> Chael fought hard. Dominated. But tapped. No doobt aboot it. These two will meet again one day. Time to move on!


i dont remember 2 knockdowns :confused02:

someone refresh my memory pls.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

vilify said:


> i dont remember 2 knockdowns :confused02:
> 
> someone refresh my memory pls.


One may have been Anderson falling back into the cage... but had the cage not been there to save him, oh man


----------



## jwwpua

vilify said:


> The question is why was sonnen being such a lowlife that he would deny tapping?


It could have been a moment where he feels the need and starts to tap, and in that split second rethinks it, but by that time he has physically made a single tap. At this point in the fight, his mind is probably a bit chaotic (more so than usual for Sonnen), and he probably doesn't know if the tap even registered (thinking he changed his mind in time). So of course he's like "what?! no i didn't tap!"

It's not as if he tap, tap, tap, tapped, and THEN said he didn't. It was a very slight, single tap. And he admitted that the better fighter won (in the post-fight press conference).

But only Chael Sonnen knows what was going through his mind. I find holding the submission much worse. Most any fighter with heart will want to continue, and who knows, a different ref might NOT have considered that a real tapout (but the ref DID stop the fight, which means Silva should have definitely released right away).


----------



## vilify

Canadian Psycho said:


> One may have been Anderson falling back into the cage... but had the cage not been there to save him, oh man




sonnen exceeded expectations so much that no one is even talking about the damage andy did to him while standing. andy smashed him up pretty good and got a nice knockdown in the 3rd or 4th rd.:thumb02:



jwwpua said:


> It could have been a moment where he feels the need and starts to tap, and in that split second rethinks it, but by that time he has physically made a single tap. At this point in the fight, his mind is probably a bit chaotic (more so than usual for Sonnen), and he probably doesn't know if the tap even registered (thinking he changed his mind in time). So of course he's like "what?! no i didn't tap!"
> 
> It's not as if he tap, tap, tap, tapped, and THEN said he didn't. It was a very slight, single tap. And he admitted that the better fighter won (in the post-fight press conference).
> 
> But only Chael Sonnen knows what was going through his mind. I find holding the submission much worse. Most any fighter with heart will want to continue, and who knows, a different ref might NOT have considered that a real tapout (but the ref DID stop the fight, which means Silva should have definitely released right away).


Yes but when the ref broke it up, you could tell there was going to be some kind of controversy with the way sonnen was acting. Silva knew his only way of winning the fight at that point was a submission, so he wasnt about to let sonnen cheat his way out of it.

for a second i thought the ref was going to restart it at the same position or let it continue. if that were the case it made perfect sense to hold on to the submission.


**okay whats up with all this merging crap? its really screwing things up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Which Sonnen swept and reversed like it was nothing. Ha-ha, I want to give Silva more credit, but as you said, Sonnen stole the show. I did like a few of Anderson's combinations during the short periods of stand-up. The speed with which he can go from punches to body kicks is incredible. To watch Sonnen walk right through them, however, I suppose just stood out that much more. You have to understand... we're so used to seeing Silva kick ass and take names with relative ease that we can't help but be in awe of Sonnen. Last night was literally history in the making. I'm happy with both guys in general... I said long ago that Chael would bring the fight and that Anderson would finally have no choice but to fight back. Both delivered what I expected them to. But I'm obviously impressed with one more than I am the other.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Im just gonna quote something from my mind that I read on a YouTube video comment earlier today. 

*



Anderson let Sonnen lay n pray him to make the fight exciting for the fans, he knew he would submit him in the 5th rd

Click to expand...

*And this comment actually had a green thumb up! 

I hate how mainstream this sport has gotten when I read shit like this


----------



## vilify

thats an interseting take on it..lol


----------



## Life B Ez

Vale_Tudo said:


> Im just gonna quote something from my mind that I read on a YouTube video comment earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> And this comment actually had a green thumb up!
> 
> I hate how mainstream this sport has gotten when I read shit like this


That's exactly why Anderson got rocked at least three times STANDING then took more punishment he's ever taken and leaped up and celebrated like a child on Christmas when the fight was over, because he knew that was exactly how it was going to go...:thumb02:

I like that there is money in it now and it's getting sanctioned but I kind of feel like you should have to take an MMA IQ test before being allowed to talk about it. I'm okay with you now liking grappling wars because you don't like them, not because you have no clue what's going on and your TapOut shirt was expensive and no one has asked if you fight UFC yet. Because you're a bad ass who's never been in a gym, but you're still a bad ass and we should all fear you because you look like you can kick some ass. And you want to tell everyone how much of a bad ass you are fighting UFC and how you have a fight "out of state" that no one can come to because it's really far away next week and you really shouldn't be out because you should be training and working on your punches because you're going to knock this dude out.......

^^^^
Not directed at you personally Vale, I know you were quoting off youtube. That quote just really pissed me off because that is exactly what I hate about it being mainstream now too. There is ******* TapOut at Walmart....I'm so sick of seeing some big fat guy with a neck tatoo and a flat brimmed tapout hat and Affliction shirt on ordering a ******* Whopper and walking around like they kick ass right before they get on the bus.....Sorry I need to stop now.


----------



## Budhisten

Just found this posted by a user on a different website, found it rather hilarious, and I'm a huge Silva fan (Albeit I now have a newfound huge amount of respect for Chael as well)



> There is this weird meme going around the the forums that somehow Chael was dominant throughout the fight, or Anderson was getting smashed. The measuring sites are all bloated to uselessness too because of the arm punching on the ground. It's nonsense, the whole idea.
> 
> First a round by round:
> 
> Round 1: Anderson comes out striking well (more hastily than normal, an effect of the successful trash talk), Chael gets miraculous lucky and catches him flush, Anderson gets ego driven and drops his hands, Chael hits him again, then gets the take down on Anderson. Does good ground and pound on Silva who is still a little rocked. Good, dominant round for Chael.
> 
> Round 2: Anderson comes out and is again striking well, Chael is on the worse end of it. Chael gets the takedown, and lands absolutely minimal "strikes". At this point it is evident that the UFC has suspended their usual stand up practices. Now that's fine, but Anderson was clearly playing to it, which is why a great deal of the round involved no action by either.
> 
> Funnily enough from there, there are stretches where the only meaningful strikes landed were elbows from bottom by Anderson. Keep that in mind for later. Chael lands the occasional clean arm punch when he postures. The round ends with the most significant offensive commitment being Anderson's 2 submission attempts.
> 
> This round is pretty coin flipish under any standard that doesn't amazingly favor the takedown over actual ground work.
> 
> Round 3: Chael gets the takedown. Repeat of round 2 except that Anderson doesn't attempt submissions. Chael gets an uneventful round via takedown, not significant damage done by Chael. At this point you start to notice that Chael is swelling up. Again, keep that in mind for later.
> 
> 
> Round 4: Anderson rocks chael, and comes close to a finish with how Chael was flopping around. Much more significant than the punches landed by Chael in round 1. Anderson is too gassed to finish, fight transitions to ground, Chael does nothing with it, Anderson lands elbows from bottom that tear a big gash in Chael's eyebrow. He's been landing these all fight. Round ends.
> 
> Anderson Silva easily wins the round.
> 
> Round 5: Continuing Chael's great luck streak, Anderson Silva slips to the ground. Rogan initially tries to sell this as Chael having rocked him, until they radio'd in to Rogan's headset that he had to recant it because it was too blatant of a lie. Chael does nothing but 2-3 inch arm punch from the position. Anderson lands a clean punch and elbow from his back, Chael moves to avoid continued shots, Anderson initiates the triangle, Anderson sinks it and forces Chael to tap. Chael attempts to cheat and gets stuck in a triangle armbar that would've resulted in surgery had the ref not seen through Chael's cheating.
> 
> 
> So where is this talk of Sonnen dominating coming from? If you just say "**** the stoppage" and do it by rounds, each guy has 2 rounds they both uncontroversially won, and one round is a toss up. Silva inflicted more physical damage and was the only one to initiate significant ground techniques. Sonnen was far more rocked in round 4 than Silva was in round 1.
> 
> You can't even say "But Juggs, round 1 was a 10-8" because Silva's most dominant round, resulted in the stoppage.
> 
> Point being, even if you would've thrown out the stoppage result, Sonnen still doesn't come off as dominant, hell he doesn't even win if you don't give him a round (2) where he didn't do sh*t.
> 
> In conclusion: Silva rocked him, cut him , submitted him, shut down Chael's offensive top game, out struck him, etc. etc.
> 
> If anything, this fight proved that Chael has even less of a chance than we thought. He got lucky with Silva injuring his ribs ( which Chael has already said he believes is sincere; and as someone who has grappled with bad ribs I can testify that it drains you %500 when you're on bottom[ also apparently his grandmother died 3 weeks ago, probably not great for his mindset]), he got lucky as f*ck that he hit Anderson with a punch in the first, he got lucky that the UFC changed their standup policies when he was getting shutdown by Anderson's guard, he got lucky that Anderson didn't take an obvious open leglock in round 2, he got lucky that Anderson due to all the above factors was too gassed to finish him in round 4 when he was badly hurt, he got lucky that Anderson slipped to start round 5.
> 
> And with all that...HE STILL GOT STOPPED. All those lucky breaks and he still was forced to surrender.
> 
> Though undoubtedly Sonnen's stock will go way up due to the UFC hype machine (Rogan was at his worst tonight), if anything, it should go down if the world were on honest place. Not only did he prove that he can't win even when things go right for him, but he cheated at the end and almost tainted a great night with his shadiness.
> 
> Don't believe the republican hype, Sonnen didn't dominate, and in the end, like the inferior fighter he is, he was forced to submit. Stopped.


This man i obsessed


----------



## Life B Ez

Budhisten said:


> Just found this posted by a user on a different website, found it rather hilarious, and I'm a huge Silva fan (Albeit I now have a newfound huge amount of respect for Chael as well)
> 
> 
> 
> This man i obsessed


That is just sad, someone needs to slap that man back to reality. Did he not see Anderson wobbling around the ring and having a hard time making it out of the cage after the fight?


----------



## box

I was honestly devestated when Anderson pulled that off. Chael put him through the ringer, and just worked Silva to death. If anything he deserved to win that, but Silva deserves credit for withering that beating and still coming out on top. 

Instant rematch imo, since the rest of that weight class won't do any better by a long shot.


----------



## Rusko

footodors said:


> This picture is still somewhat accurate!​



Yeah by looking at his feet and his love for Michael Jackson, you can clearly see he is bleaching his skin.


----------



## osmium

Life B Ez said:


> That is just sad, someone needs to slap that man back to reality. Did he not see Anderson wobbling around the ring and having a hard time making it out of the cage after the fight?


He was having a hard time moving because he just got ridden and thrown down on broken ribs by a top flight wrestler for 5 rounds not because he was rocked.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Just finished watching,


----------



## andromeda_68

Budhisten said:


> Just found this posted by a user on a different website, found it rather hilarious, and I'm a huge Silva fan (Albeit I now have a newfound huge amount of respect for Chael as well)
> 
> 
> 
> This man i obsessed


oh man ....thanks for the lolz


----------



## Rusko

Budhisten said:


> Just found this posted by a user on a different website, found it rather hilarious, and I'm a huge Silva fan (Albeit I now have a newfound huge amount of respect for Chael as well)
> 
> 
> 
> This man i obsessed


Ow haha this is just classic, I would rep you but got to spread it 



> R*ound 5: Continuing Chael's great luck streak,* Anderson Silva slips to the ground. Rogan initially tries to sell this as Chael having rocked him


lol


----------



## Life B Ez

osmium said:


> He was having a hard time moving because he just got ridden and thrown down on broken ribs by a top flight wrestler for 5 rounds not because he was rocked.


Are you saying he never got rocked or hurt?


----------



## Rusko

Anyone was turning his face away in the first round? I couldn't watch that ground and pound I really thought he would get killed.

Remember that first big bomb Chael landed on the ground, it made that crazy sound. I thought he would break his jaw.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Rusko said:


> Anyone was turning his face away in the first round? I couldn't watch that ground and pound I really thought he would get killed.
> 
> Remember that first big bomb Chael landed on the ground, it made that crazy sound. I thought he would break his jaw.


yes, then at about the third round i remember going "OH YEAH! its sonnen, and sonnen has pillow fists."


----------



## Sterl

As most of you have said, I am incredibly impressed with Chael. He brought the fight to Silva and showed us that he really is capable of being the guy to dethrone the king, but at the same time Im dissapointed he couldn't close out Anderson and handed him that triangle. He should of kept his head on Silva's chest and controlled Silva's wrists for the last 2 or whatever minutes were left. Chael will be the champion one day I can pretty much promise that. On the other side of things, Anderson looked very very off. I think the rib issue is legitamate because Anderson looked very slow and disoriented for much of the fight. I look forward to seeing how he responds in his next fight because I think this should bring him the motivation he so desperately needed to start performing to the best of his ability. He showed alot of heart to pull off that submission after being completely dominated on the ground for 23 minutes as well. Overall I think this fight was great for both fighters and great for the sport as a whole because it brings interest back to a once almost dead middleweight division.


----------



## jwwpua

*Chael didn't let Anderson dance*

Many of you are more familiar with Silva's career than I, but I can't remember the last fight he didn't dance/showboat. Are there many?

I like that Sonnen pushed so hard that Silva didn't have a chance for his "antics." :thumbsup: Also, I don't hate Anderson Silva. He's a great fighter, but he has needed (in my opinion) a wake-up call for a long time. He can't just toy with everyone as if he's invincible.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Probably should have posted this in the official topic.

But yes, you are right. Anderson dropped his hands in the first round and Chael clocked him for it. Made me smile.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

*I wonder what Toney thinks of his chances after Silva/Sonnen?*

As Silva has probably the best stand up in the UFC and 100 times the ground skill and take down defence of Toney. What exactly is Toney going to do when he is ridden to the ground and pounded? Probably hope the ref stops it so he can say it was stopped early.


----------



## StandThemUp

Well, I haven't been reading this thread since the beginning and I can't see myself reading 117 pages of posts to catch up. So I will quickly summarize my thoughts.

I know Chael was on top for 90% of the fight, which is something I think the UFC and Joe Rogan give WAYYYYY TOOO MUCH Credence to.

But to pretty much anyone that saw the two of them after the fight. Despite being on the bottom for the majority, Silva looked basically untarnished. In contrast Chael looked like he got the total crap beaten out of him. He was busted up, puffy, cut and bruised.

So if someone didn't see the fight and just knew the result and looked a Chael, they would say, well Sure, He got busted up, it looks like he lost, and he actually did lose. All seems fair to me.

If the UFC had no rounds and no clock and Silva didn't get that triangle, that scenario could have continued until someone eventually had to give up so they could go home and have dinner and pay their bills and what not.

So as I see it, Chael could start a fight, but couldn't finish it. Silva finished it. And had the Ref not stopped it, he could have ripped his arm off, and then Killed Chael and end not only his career, but his life. In contrast, Chael just layed on top of Silva and kind of made him a little tired. Yawn.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

StandThemUp said:


> So as I see it, Chael could start a fight, but couldn't finish it. Silva finished it. And had the Ref not stopped it, he could have ripped his arm off, and then Killed Chael and end not only his career, but his life. In contrast, Chael just layed on top of Silva and kind of made him a little tired. Yawn.


Essentially...yes. Chael was fighting for a decision. I mentioned early on in the fight that Anderson was fine and just weathering a storm. Sure, he got hurt, but he managed it and was able to deflect or diminish Chaels attempted beat down. Good work by Chael, but he needs to add that something extra to his game.


----------



## vilify

PheelGoodInc said:


> Probably should have posted this in the official topic.
> 
> But yes, you are right. Anderson dropped his hands in the first round and Chael clocked him for it. Made me smile.


you sound a bit delirious.

Andy dropped his hand to show chael he can take his best shot, which he did quite comfortably.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

Toney seems to believe that he'll KO Couture before it ever gets to the ground. If he's been training with wrestlers I'd think he'd know better by now.


----------



## damien8

mohod1982 said:


> Sonnen is a lowlife


Are you serious? 

The extreme underdog who almost beat the current greatest fighter in the world, and almost beat him?

The only man to challenge him enough that Silva didn't have a chance to pull his condescending antics?

The only man to win more than 1 round against him?

And the only man to put him in the hospital (though he'll argue he was going due to his little rib injury).

How about you go in the ring with Silva, and last the remaining 1:10 that Sonnen needed to reach greatness, and we'll all agree you're NOT SCUM.

Moron!


----------



## jwwpua

vilify said:


> Andy dropped his hand to show chael he can take his best shot, *which he did quite comfortably.*


Yep, comfortably and relaxed as he fell on his ass.


----------



## vilify

if you're talking about the knockdown, then NO andy didnt drop his hands for chael to connect. Chael simply tagged him in the middle of an exchange. if your talking about the two shots chael landed while andys hands were down then see my previous post.

I understand your guy lost and you're trying to find solace in anything possible. so therefore i wont be hard on you, ill let you have some fun


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

jwwpua said:


> Yep, comfortably and relaxed as he fell on his ass.


hahaha that was beautiful i seriously didnt think he was going to trade with him at all, that was one of my favorite parts of the fight:thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

FrodoFraggins said:


> Toney seems to believe that he'll KO Couture before it ever gets to the ground. If he's been training with wrestlers I'd think he'd know better by now.


Which begs the question, what is he going to do when he is on his back...triangle Couture. The size of his gut would preclude and such submission attempt. Toney should just be working on effective tapping for when he is jammed in to the fence and unable to defend himself. Dana will probably tell the refs to ignore the first few tap outs.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

MOD

I made a post about Toney and you moved it to this thread. Why? It was about how last nights championship fight would affect Toney and how he would deal with a wrestler, not a debate about last nights fights. A little over zealous in your modding, no? Think before you merge!


----------



## mohod1982

damien8 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> The extreme underdog who almost beat the current greatest fighter in the world, and almost beat him?
> 
> The only man to challenge him enough that Silva didn't have a chance to pull his condescending antics?
> 
> The only man to win more than 1 round against him?
> 
> And the only man to put him in the hospital (though he'll argue he was going due to his little rib injury).
> 
> How about you go in the ring with Silva, and last the remaining 1:10 that Sonnen needed to reach greatness, and we'll all agree you're NOT SCUM.
> 
> Moron!


My post was in response to someone who pointed out that sonnen has a habit of cheating by tapping and then denying it. 

you somehow take it out of context and then call me scum. you better chill your ass out.


----------



## Life B Ez

vilify said:


> you sound a bit delirious.
> 
> Andy dropped his hand to show chael he can take his best shot, which he did quite comfortably.


He's a bit delirious....What you're saying is Anderson allowed Chael to hit him in the face just because? Do you also agree that Anderson let Chael take him down the whole fight so that it was exciting knowing he would choke him out in the final minutes?



> Yep, comfortably and relaxed as he fell on his ass.


Twice....can't a guy get a power nap in the middle of a fight without you guys saying he was hurt? Jesus....


----------



## js9234

EVERY fighter is REQUIRED to go to the hospital after their fights. This is MANDATORY. It is their post fight check up.


damien8 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> The extreme underdog who almost beat the current greatest fighter in the world, and almost beat him?
> 
> The only man to challenge him enough that Silva didn't have a chance to pull his condescending antics?
> 
> The only man to win more than 1 round against him?
> 
> *And the only man to put him in the hospital (though he'll argue he was going due to his little rib injury).*
> 
> How about you go in the ring with Silva, and last the remaining 1:10 that Sonnen needed to reach greatness, and we'll all agree you're NOT SCUM.
> 
> Moron!


----------



## vilify

Life B Ez said:


> He's a bit delirious....What you're saying is Anderson allowed Chael to hit him in the face just because? Do you also agree that Anderson let Chael take him down the whole fight so that it was exciting knowing he would choke him out in the final minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> Twice....can't a guy get a power nap in the middle of a fight without you guys saying he was hurt? Jesus....


I know these are hard times for you so whatever makes you feel better buddy


----------



## mohammadmoofty

> and do it by rounds, each guy has 2 rounds they both uncontroversially won,












am i missing something


----------



## vilify

it says sonnen won all rds or what?


----------



## SideWays222

mohammadmoofty said:


> am i missing something


It sais sonnen won all rounds except the first judge has a couple 10-8 for sonnen. Fair play if you ask me.


----------



## Voodoo Child

I've read the posts, and I feel like you guys don't really understand how/why the fight ended. 

After watching it again, the first impression was gone - that of Sonnen dominating for 4.5 rounds and getting caught in a half-a-second of distraction. 

In my view, what you can actually see is Anderson setting up the submission with that punch he landed from his back at 2:12 remaining. Sonnen must have been really hurt from the previous round, and immediately abandons his offensive posture, ducking and covering his head, shifting focus away from the ground game. THAT is why Anderson was able to pass his leg and secure the triangle without Sonnen noticing it in time to escape, or at least try to!

What isn't obvious at first is how hurt is Chael in the 4th round, and thus how less dominant is his top position on the ground became! This changed the whole picture I had of the fight...


----------



## No_Mercy

Finally got a chance to re-watch the fight. It was just as exciting as watching the first time.

Round 1: Anderson Silva definitely got rocked for the first time in his career then felt the full strength of Chael so he wanted to demonstrate he could take it by putting his hands down. He has done this before...watch the Jorge Rivera fight. 

Second and third were fairly similar except Chael gets cut from an elbow on the ground from Anderson Silva which plays a key role in the fifth round. 

Fourth round was most probably the most action packed in the stand up. They come out swinging and Anderson knocks Chael down with a beautiful elbow. This was almost the beginning of the end for Sonnen, but Silva landed a few kicks and Chael regained his wits and reversed position to do more gnping. 

Fifth round - Andy slips and it's back to the ground game. At the last two minute mark he set ups a right cross from the bottom position that stunned Chael cuz he puts his head down, Andy elbows him and Chael tries covering his cut then BAM..."The Spider" ensnares him in a triangle. Chael tried countering, but it was in tight. I paused to see his facial expression, he was definitely pretty red and did not look like he was able to get out of it so he tapped and that was it...

You know I gotta say Anderson fought Chael's game for 23 minutes, but pulled off the finish. Never lost his composure and was always in the mix still fighting albeit on the losing end. We've seen him breeze through previous challengers, but to endure that and come out on top shows why he is the champion. 

There can only be one...


----------



## Life B Ez

vilify said:


> I know these are hard times for you so whatever makes you feel better buddy


Because I was cheering for Chael before this fight. I didn't have any stake in that fight. So as an objective third party, Anderson got his ass kicked. You just say Anderson got hit because he wanted to be hit, offer no explanation as to why he did that or why he fell on his ass twice as well as stumbled around the cage few times after he got hit. No to mention TRIED TO TAKE CHAEL DOWN the ultimate sign of a hurt fighter.

From the looks of your rep you aren't exactly someone worth arguing with anyway.

As far as everyone's fight breakdown goes, the way I've seen it the couple times I've watched it, Anderson wasn't trying anything most of the fight. He thew up a couple half ass triangles and armbars but they didn't look to ever really be a threat. He was laying on his back, shoulders down flat on the mat, not exactly an offense posture from the bottom and starting in I believe the third, he started just looking up a body triangle to stop Chael from posturing and GnP him some more. I give Silva credit, he pulled it out at the last second, but to say Anderson was just laying in wait for that moment is a little bit of a stretch. Look at Anderson's face when he's trying to hold Chael in, that's not the face of a man who's plan has gone exactly as he wanted. 

The main reason I'm saying this is Anderson jumped up right after despite Rosenthal holding him there. Had that been Silva's plan the whole fight, I doubt he would have done that. By saying that though I'm not saying the fight should have been restarted, I'm just saying that from Anderson's reaction it looked a little to me like he wasn't sure he'd be able to pull it out either.

I gained a ton of respect for Chael and then lost quite a bit at the end. Sure anyone can get caught, but he had clearly beaten Anderson and the title was his, fight until you go to sleep or you're out. He just spent four rounds grinding Silva down, it's possible he wouldn't have been able to hold it had Chael kept fighting it.


----------



## b45her

*a . silva*

right people , time to be real , all this a.silva is the greatest nonsence has to stop cheal just destroyed the guy ,yes i know he lost by sub but he absolutly wrecked AS , its time to realise AS has a kryptonite and its high end grappling, GSP in my opinion would beat him comfortably , hell fitch would too , and why not bring sakurabas old ass into the ufc so he could embarace the paper champion too .


----------



## HexRei

interesting way to leap out of lurker-dom.


----------



## VolcomX311

Silva was getting hit because he was trying to pull his usual hands dropped low and only shift the torso and dodge type of defense that he does to clown his opponents, only he was getting tagged instead of successfully show boating.

However, a part of me felt like he was letting strikes slip through to be like, "you can't hurt me, ftw," type of sign of arrogant disrespect, except he almost got dropped a few times, so that strategic approach seems too ridiculous, even for someone as arrogant as Silva, considering he was stumbled early.

In prize fighting, the W is a W, bottom line. However, its undeniable what Chael did was also very significant that night, as prior to this fight, Anderson could walk on water and turn water into wine and Chael was the first person to prove asking Anderson into your heart isn't the way to salvation.


----------



## Avery

Anderson Silva won and not by a decision ... put it to rest .. he still is the best.


----------



## b45her

yep, long time lurker but some things have to be said .


----------



## VolcomX311

Had Chael won with a 1st round flash KO, i probably wouldn't be convinced that he's a better fighter, or more accurately, a more effective MMA'ist, just like I'm not convinced Werdum's victory over Fedor was quite the devastation that it seemed. However, Chael dominated 95% of the fight, so at the very least, he raised questions about his efficacy as an MMA'ist, relative to Anderson Silva. Chael made a legitimately convincing case that he could have and should have beat Silva. Bottom line, he did not, but the fact he even backed up half of the ish he talked was miraculous, let alone almost completely justifying it.


----------



## Life B Ez

mohammadmoofty said:


> am i missing something


Yeah, you're missing a blind nuthugging attachment to Anderson Silva haha.


----------



## VolcomX311

Avery said:


> Anderson Silva won and not by a decision ... put it to rest .. he still is the best.


Was that a flow?


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Avery said:


> Anderson Silva won and not by a decision ... put it to rest .. he still is the best.


I don't think so. He won, and he's the champ, but I don't believe he is the best. Not anymore. I'm not saying Chael is better (IMO he is... IMO being key). I think Chael takes the re-match and any other fights after that.

I think GSP is better than Silva. GSP won't get subbed or gassed and he will constantly improve his position. Silva's weaknesses have been majorly exposed (much like Brock's) and it's only a matter of time now.


----------



## HexRei

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't think so. He won, and he's the champ, but I don't believe he is the best. Not anymore. I'm not saying Chael is better (IMO he is... IMO being key). I think Chael takes the re-match and any other fights after that.
> 
> I think GSP is better than Silva. GSP won't get subbed or gassed and he will constantly improve his position. Silva's weaknesses have been majorly exposed (much like Brock's) and it's only a matter of time now.


Chael's weakness was exposed a loooong time ago- and Silva showed us that it is still a weakness. It's interesting that he wore a gi into the ring and said after the fight that he planned to sub Chael the whole time.


----------



## Avery

your comparing apples to oranges when you talk Silva to GSP , gsp takes it to the ground where Silva's game is standing but don't get me wrong gsp standing is great to and so is Silva on the ground its just two different aspects and if they were to fight catch-weight i believe gsp would get destroyed as every fight starts standing.

im a gsp fan to


----------



## sworddemon

Really worth starting a new thread about? It's only been said 10000 times in the other threads.


----------



## VolcomX311

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't think so. He won, and he's the champ, but I don't believe he is the best. Not anymore. I'm not saying Chael is better (IMO he is... IMO being key). I think Chael takes the re-match and any other fights after that.
> 
> I think GSP is better than Silva. GSP won't get subbed or gassed and he will constantly improve his position. Silva's weaknesses have been majorly exposed (much like Brock's) and it's only a matter of time now.


I've been in the minority for awhile, who has speculated that the way Sonnen handled Silva, was how GSP would win in a theoretical fight against Silva. However, prior to last night, saying anything that didn't end with "and Silva wins," was like blaspheming against the Papacy. I'm glad people are starting to realize Anderson wasn't ordained champ via white smoke emitting from the Vatican.


----------



## Indestructibl3

I agree with you that A.Silva is not the greatest and yes his kryptonite is a high level grappler (very high level). Which has led me to believe that GSP has a very good chance of beating Silva if they were to meet, purely because GSPs sub-defense is better than Chael's. However I don't believe that Fitch would defeat Silva, he's not big/strong enough (yes he controlled Alves for 15mins, but Alves was evidently weakened from the weight-cut/long layoff). Anyway yeah, before this fight - I saw Silva wrecking GSP, but after this - I see it in favour of GSP.


----------



## VolcomX311

sworddemon said:


> Really worth starting a new thread about? It's only been said 10000 times in the other threads.


The fight only happened last night. There will be 20000 by tomorrow and 40000 by Tuesday, not to mention the main topic of discussion in every MMA podcast, radio shows this whole week. I think what happened was significant enough to justify the mass interest, debates and hates. Watching Anderson get dominated was far more shocking then a flash Sub of Fedor by Werdum. It was a rare and unexpected phenomenon. I think the current and ensuing over-threading of the same topic is understandable.


----------



## sworddemon

VolcomX311 said:


> The fight only happened last night. There will be 20000 by tomorrow and 40000 by Tuesday, not to mention the main topic of discussion in every MMA podcast, radio shows this whole week. I think what happened was significant enough to justify the mass interest, debates and hates. Watching Anderson get dominated was far more shocking then a flash Sub of Fedor by Werdum. It was a rare and unexpected phenomenon. I think the current and ensuing over-threading of the same topic is understandable.


You're probably right. I don't think watching Anderson get dominated was all that shocking, though. We all knew Sonnen was a fantastic wrestler and we all knew Anderson wasn't. I sure didn't think he would get rocked on the feet, though!


----------



## iSHACKABUKU

Your a ******, who clearly has watched littled MMA. If you knew ******* anything at all you would clealy see that was one half of the regular Anderson and he still one.

That ***** gnp from Chael was pathetic, tiny little hammer fists. **** off


----------



## HexRei

Watch that language please.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU

lol excuse me, i do apologize.

But so many people are all over Chaels nuts because he hurt an injured AS who looked nothing like himself. Chale would loose to all kinds of opponents, let alone AS.


----------



## marcthegame

Anderson Silva is still the best until he is beat. Hell fedor and big nog made a career of recieving an ass whooping and winning. Last night AS did the same. Y knock the guy he did not lose. U guys don't know his game plan or y he was sloppy. Anybody that has followed AS knows his striker was sloppy as hell. AS does not swing wildly like he did last night.


----------



## MrObjective

*Was Silva Banged Up or Is Sonnen That Good?*

4.5 rounds Silva was seeing flashes and getting rag dolled by Sonnen. Showed a Fedor like comeback to win the fight. Fedor has leagues of nut-huggers because of his come-back victories. For Silva that was his first real 'war.' Unless you count the Hendo fight as well.

Something was wrong with Silva or he is washed up overnight. Nonetheless, this the fight had me and my girlfriend on our feet (I have the Silva fight collection on my laptop, she's probably them watched more than I have). I consider him to be the greatest of all time.

Does Anderson Silva get popped in the jaw and rocked multiple times at the start of fights? Ever? 

Did Sonnen show any sort of speed, combination, striking ability that Silva hasn't seen before? Has Silva fought harder/faster more technical strikers as compared to Sonnen and made them look like they were in slow-motion?

Sonnen doesn't KO fighters, he trades, he has a rock hard chin, he takes shots, walks into shots if he must, and he waits for the moment and gets hard take down. He takes them down and brutalizes them for decision victories.

Dana White said Silva apparently apologized for his performance in the fight for the first time in his UFC his career.

No question this was the most entertaining war Silva has ever been in. Silva counter-stalk/attack/reflexes/complete control of the opponent's striking...you would come to expect - that was not it.

I obviously vote Silva was banged up in the poll. Age doesn't catch up with you THAT quick.

From reading ESPN and Yahoo Sports, writers are calling this a career defining performance. As far as being the most entertaining fight, yes, but career defining - no.

The thing that has defined Anderson Silva over the years has always been outright dominance - precision striking, reflexes, lighting speed, his counter-stalking. That's kind of what I was expecting to see against Sonnen. But he get's rocked multiple times, right from the first minute of the bell.


----------



## schiops

Yes, Chael dominated Anderson the entire fight, I give him all the credit in the world for that. If the fight had gone to a decision Chael would clearly have won. HOWEVER, in mma it aint over till it's over, and the bottom line is that Silva was able to finish off Chael before the time ran out. Silva won fair and square, in what was an impressive comeback. Why can't people just respect both Silva and Sonnen's efforts rather than try to take away from one of them?


----------



## log

A UFC title fight is 5 rounds, no one gets a medal for 'almost winning a fight.' Chael himself admitted he came up short, and didn't give any credit for 'winning 4 rounds.' 

Fedor vs Randleman, Triggs vs Hughes, Carwin vs Brock, GSP vs BJ 1 etc all had the same thing in common. A guy was getting his butt handed to him, only to come back and seal the victory. That's why it isn't over till the Buffer yells.

Is Silva a little more human? I still don't think so. If anything this just proves that he is superhuman. He took a beating for most of the fight and came back found a way to win. He has done things in the ring that Bruce Lee never thought of in movies, he does it for real in a cage. If anyone has followed this guys career, you will know that he has been taken down in the past by several guys, he has been beat up by several guys and he usually found a way around it. 

It just took him a little longer in this fight. If anything, I think Chael's shit talk really did get to him though. His game plan was flawed in that the ONLY thing he wanted to do was submit Chael. He had no thought stand and bang with Chael, he put his hands down during the fight even when he was tagged and even tried to pull guard while standing. He has even gone on record stating that he wanted to submit him as respect to the Nog brothers, which shows he was using his emotions and not his brain to fight. 

He can do that though because he is just that good. I think when they have a rematch, Chael will have a similar game plan, and might have some better Ju-Jitsu defense.

I think Silva will train like a monster though and be more than ready to handle him.

All that being said, I do give Chael credit for not just being a motor mouth. Like most fight fans, I really didn't know much about him aside from looking at his record and watching his Marquardt fight. I am going to go back though now and watch all his fights to get a good idea of who he really is.


----------



## marcthegame

I'm saying banged up, every silva fight i have seen his striknig is never that sloppy. As never throws strikes wildly. I'm not discrediting Sonnen, but if AS was healthy he would have ended the fight standing. AS was not moving around like he normally does. Normally when people go for a takedown he uses the exclusiveness he has.


----------



## TLC

Silva was 35 and will continue to be 35 until he's 36...

That's basically the disclaimer to that fight...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I think Anderson was surprised by Sonnen and that's what caught him off guard. Sonnen wasn't backing down, in fact he was taking Silva's strikes as if they were nothing (except for that elbow) and he kept coming and swinging. The one time Anderson caught Sonnen with that elbow Sonnen was rocked, but he still kept coming and secured the takedown. How good is that?! When has Anderson ever faced competition that kept coming and he couldn't do anything against it? The first round against Lutter and Hendo, the Chonan fight, the Okami fight and the Takase fight. And he had problems against all of them. One of them gassed and one of them beat him on the ground so he thought the best thing to do was stand a bit. What I'm trying to say is that Anderson traditionally has problems against aggressive guys with good chins and grappling skills. He hadn't fought such a guy for over 2 years, so I think aging can be a factor, but certainly not the main factor. Ever since Anderson got owned by Takase there was talk about how he has this hole in his game and it just seems like he didn't fill it. As long as he stays with Blackhouse he's not gonna learn how to defend against a wrestler.


----------



## Voodoo Child

*The untranslated question from the post-fight press conference*

*Q*: Congratulations for the victory. It was the most impressive fight I've ever seen. I want to know where did you find strength to win the fight after 5 rounds like those.

*Anderson*: I think I owe all this to all the training I ever had, all the coaches I've had in my life, all the instructors that beat me since I've got here.
I congratulate Chael, he had a great fight.
I was a great fight promotion....but I like him, he's a nice guy.

*Q*: What did you tell him when the fight was over?

*Anderson*: I didn't say anything... I thanked him, asked god to bless him, and all of us here; I said we're all here to do our job, nothing else. I said he did very well, he proved that he came prepared, that he fought very well.

*Dana*: Chael, what did you say? (Dana's got that somehow! Ed, your days as lousy translator are approaching an end!)
...


----------



## damien8

Avery said:


> Anderson Silva won and not by a decision ... put it to rest .. he still is the best.


I have never ever seen such fanboyism in my life... It's like being in line at Apple on iPhone launch day!

Come on, no one is taking away from the greatness of Silva. He has done things in the UFC that no fighter may ever achieve, including his 12 fight win streak and title defenses.

But you have to give credit to Sonnen, you just have to.

How can anyone complain that he was grinding it out... Was he expected to stand and trade with Silva on the feet for 5 straight? Is that what it would have taken to garner him the respect he deserves?

Silva is possibly the most dangerous striker in the world, and anyone planning to beat him needs a strategy to exploit his weakness. And no one can dispute that Sonnen had some success here.

No, Sonnen did not win. But neither did GSP the first time he fought Hughes, and we see what happened with those rematches.

I've watched the fight 3 times now, and there is no way anyone can say that Silva was happy to take the punches he took. That fight punch that rocked him looked like someone ran into his bedroom at 4am with an airhorn! He was shocked!

And the GNP in the first round was solid by Sonnen. Play back that nice punch that Rogan comments on, saying he can hear that from where he's sitting.

Sure, the GNP got lighter through the fight, but you're not facing some low ranked fighter, you're going against Silva, the greatest of all time!

And then there are fanboys talking about "look how badly beat up Sonnen was compared to Silva"? What is this, a beauty contest???

Silva has been great enough to avoid almost all attacks in his career, and thus has some tough like leather skin. Sonnen is a bleeder, as is Guida, Bonnar, etc. Hell, look at his face even before the fight, he looks like he was attached by a bear: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-j8zanQj64

It's such a sad commentary on humans, when a guy that no one believes in, pours all of his blood, sweat, and tears into trying to achieve the impossible, and he almost gets it... And people can't even take a fair look, and say, that was a great effort!

Just sad.


----------



## HexRei

Answers from Ed Soares- unfortunately I don't have the questions, but you can guess what they are from context.



> " It was really close because the doctors didn’t want him to fight. He hurt his rib last Friday in sparring. He hurt it, but he didn’t think it was hurt that bad and then Sunday morning, I had about 13 missed calls in a matter of 25 minutes. They were all from Anderson and he was calling me to tell me he was in pain. He couldn’t breathe. I took him to the hospital and they X-Rayed each rib and they noticed that it was a bit swollen, but there was no fracture. They said it was bruised ribs, but the way he reacted when they touched it and how tender they were, they said it was in the muscle as well as the bruise. I’m not a doctor, but this is just what they told us. They prescribed some Ibuprofen 800 for him because it was so close to the fight, they couldn’t do any Vicodin. The doctors said, “I really don’t recommend that he fights,” but Anderson said, “No man, the show must go on. I’m going to fight." I put it this way, he was supposed to corner Mark Munoz on Sunday for his fight against Okami, but I made him stay at home in bed. He was just lying around and letting his ribs heal up on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday because we traveled. He didn’t train again until we got to Oakland. He gave his ribs about a 5-day rest.
> 
> Yeah, because once he tapped, Chael kept fighting. He didn’t let go because he wasn’t sure of what was going on. He wasn’t going to give that position or submission up until he was sure. Once again, Chael tried to deny that he tapped until he told the ref, “I believe you.” it’s like, come on dude, that’s the same shit you did with Filho and Babalu. If you’re going to tap, then tap.
> 
> I mean, I don’t necessarily think an immediate rematch is legitimate. It’s not like he won by decision. You got submitted, man. You were on top of him for 23 minutes of the fight and you couldn’t finish him. Anderson got a few bumps and bruises, but let’s be realistic, you’re on a guy 23 minutes and you couldn’t finish him? Why should he get a rematch?"
> 
> Ed Soares


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Voodoo Child said:


> *Q*: What did you tell him when the fight was over?
> 
> *Anderson*: I didn't say anything... I thanked him, asked god to bless him, and all of us here; I said we're all here to do our job, nothing else. I said he did very well, he proved that he came prepared, that he fought very well.


I'm pretty sure that Silva said "I'm sorry, i'm sorry" to Sonnen in the cage after the fight. Maybe Silva forgot this part?

Silva was holding his ribs at the end of the first round. Whether that was because they were actually hurt, or whether he was doing it to make people believe he wasnt fully fit we'll never know. But i give him the benefit of the doubt. Great fight!


----------



## No_Mercy

Reading that article about Ed Soares explaining Silva's rib injury sort of reminded me of Jordan's flu game. I will always remember that game cuz I had money on it and I was sooo amped like you'd never believe and same with the MW championship bout. To see a champ go through such adversities and triumph is a pleasure to watch. 

Just something you'll always remember down the line...


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Even though Silva was getting beaten down, he always looked calm. Sonnen was landing some big shots from the top, but Silva never looked hurt.

I think Sonnens success came from not respecting Silvas striking. Every other opponent has given Anderson too much respect on the feet (understandably so) and we saw the same with Machida. As soon as someone puts the pressure on, things go awfully wrong. Will be interesting to see how Silva tightens up his game from here.

I'm still pumped about that fight! Unbelievable!


----------



## mohammadmoofty

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm pretty sure that Silva said "I'm sorry, i'm sorry" to Sonnen in the cage after the fight. Maybe Silva forgot this part?


yeah i forgot about that, its beyond me why silva would be sorry about anything towards chael. 



anyways i really enjoyed this fight, i want to watch it again soon but i was fidgeting around like a cat on amphetamines for the first few rounds, pretty much in shock at what was happening & so amazed that chael pretty much backed up all of his shittalk.
anderson threw some really weird wild haymakers too, it was a full WTF moment for me, i cant remember seeing anything remotely like that from him.


----------



## VolcomX311

mohammadmoofty said:


> yeah i forgot about that, its beyond me why silva would be sorry about anything towards chael.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i really enjoyed this fight, i want to watch it again soon but i was fidgeting around like a cat on amphetamines for the first few rounds, pretty much in shock at what was happening & so amazed that chael pretty much backed up all of his shittalk.
> anderson threw some really weird wild haymakers too, it was a full WTF moment for me, i cant remember seeing anything remotely like that from him.


I was in shock as well and there was hardly a relaxing moment. I knew that up until the final bell, Anderson could pull "SOMETHING" off and walla. Chael gave me the worst case of victory blue balls that papa smurf would crack blueberry jokes at.


----------



## Toroian

*Anyone else see Anderson ..*

Anyone else see Anderson attempt his infamous Tony Fryklund Elbow upper cut at Round 4 at 4:34?!?

Sonnen luckily dropped for a shoot at that second, i would of exploded if i landed tho :thumb02:


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Yeah i caught that too when i rewatched the fight. Not much else to say about that though


----------



## arkanoydz

Toroian said:


> Anyone else see Anderson attempt his infamous Tony Fryklund Elbow upper cut at Round 4 at 4:34?!?
> 
> Sonnen luckily dropped for a shoot at that second, i would of exploded if i landed tho :thumb02:


yeah, wish it had landed too


----------



## H-Deep




----------



## UKMMAGURU

*Silva's win a victory over boring wrestling?*

I don't hate the wrestling aspect of MMA at all, but personally i find it the least entertaining of the main components that make up the modern MMA fighter, and in alot of fights where i don't have a favourite, more often than not my natural instinct will go against the wrestler.

Wrestling is probably the most dominant aspect of MMA right now, it seems almost all the top p4p guys are accomplished wrestlers or have been able to utilise wrestling to get success.

Do you find wrestling the most boring attribute of modern MMA fighters?


----------



## ptw

Hahaha yeah that would've been sick, it was REALLY stupid of him to do though...he was losing the fight, would've been smarter to play it safe with some shots he had Chael hurt there. Oh well, worked out for him in the end right?


----------



## Rastaman

I think it's the most boring attribute, sure, though I do enjoy seeing active wrestlers much more so than Jake Shields-esque LnP. Also I would have to say I find it hard to say it is actually boring, rather, I think the other styles seem to be much more exciting. But I hardly think Silva's win was a victory over boring wrestling, that "boring wrestling" nearly gave us one of the craziest and most unexpected upsets in years.


----------



## Toroian

ptw said:


> Hahaha yeah that would've been sick, it was REALLY stupid of him to do though...he was losing the fight, would've been smarter to play it safe with some shots he had Chael hurt there. Oh well, worked out for him in the end right?


Thats what makes Anderson so great tho mixing in these unorthodox strikes and its proven to have KO power XD


----------



## FiveHorizons

I didn't really get Silva's striking strategy during this fight. I mean he was very wild and uncontrolled with some of his punches and kicks. Are jumping body kicks really the best tactic when you're fighting a guy that just wants to take you down? I don't think Silva has elite TDD, but surely he can do better than what we saw. It was almost like he didn't mind the fight going to the ground. Or maybe the rib injury had a bigger effect than I thought.


----------



## limba

@gazh 


> _Silva's win a victory over boring wrestling?
> I don't hate the wrestling aspect of MMA at all, but personally i find it the least entertaining of the main components that make up the modern MMA fighter, and in alot of fights where i don't have a favourite, more often than not my natural instinct will go against the wrestler.
> 
> Wrestling is probably the most dominant aspect of MMA right now, it seems almost all the top p4p guys are accomplished wrestlers or have been able to utilise wrestling to get success.
> 
> Do you find wrestling the most boring attribute of modern MMA fighters?_



I don't see it this way. Silva is the Champion, he is considered the best p4p fighter in the world by many, and his wrestling is his "kryptonite". He is a striker with great jiu-jitsu and he just submitted an excellent wrestler with poor sub defense. If Sonnen had some decent sub-defense, at least half the jiu-jitsu skills that GSP has, Silva wouldn't have pulled that triangle on him.

And you are right on one thing: it's an excellent time to be a wrestler these days. It feels like wrestling is the dominant force in MMA. I mean just look at the big picture: in the UFC we have: Lesnar, GSP and Edgar are champions in their division. Jon Jones is considered the future of the division and Sonnen almost took the belt after dominating Silva for 23 minutes. The WW division is dominated by wrestlers: GSP, Kos and Fitch are the TOP 3 fighters. Matt Hughes, Jake Ellenberger and Johnny Hendricks are also in the mix. King Mo is champion, without having great MMA skills. He beat Mousassi by using pure wrestling.
Ben Askren or Joe Warren are also on the way up and ever improving.
Being able to take your opponent down, keeping him there,
and neutralising your opponents's skills to the point of making them useless - it's what wrestlers do best. It's not the most fun thing to watch, but it wins fights.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

*Did Sonnen get put to sleep??*

Ok, so i've just watched this fight for the 4th time! And i took a close look at the tap. I think that Sonnen loses consciousness for about half a second as he's tapping, and before the ref pulls him off. His tapping arms falls to his side and goes limp, his toes go limp (can be seen when the ref crouches by them to break them up) and i think he's out momentarily. Only when Slivas grip on him loosens does he start struggling again.

Anyone else able to rewatch the fight and take a look?

Anyone got a GIF?


----------



## Calibretto9

No, I do not believe Sonnen went to sleep. In fact, "Thelegend" has a .gif in his sig of the final submission. In it, you can see that when Sonnen gets his leg over and leans back (the proper last ditch defense against a triangle) Anderson's leg comes out so the submission isn't locked in anymore. This creates quite a bit of space, as can be seen in the .gif. 

I have a few theories. I think he either was too tired to continue fighting the choke, he didn't realize just how much space he had created, or he was also worried about the arm bar. Also, the possibility exists it was a combination of the three.

(On a sidenote, I'd like to give a shout out to the grappling section of this forum which has a great thread about using Sonnen's exact triangle escape.)


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Calibretto9 said:


> No, I do not believe Sonnen went to sleep. *In fact, "Thelegend" has a .gif in his sig of the final submission.* In it, you can see that when Sonnen gets his leg over and leans back (the proper last ditch defense against a triangle) Anderson's leg comes out so the submission isn't locked in anymore. This creates quite a bit of space, as can be seen in the .gif.
> 
> I have a few theories. I think he either was too tired to continue fighting the choke, he didn't realize just how much space he had created, or he was also worried about the arm bar. Also, the possibility exists it was a combination of the three.
> 
> (On a sidenote, I'd like to give a shout out to the grappling section of this forum which has a great thread about using Sonnen's exact triangle escape.)


The camera angle of that GIF doesnt show it from the best angle. I swear Sonnen sleeps!


----------



## Calibretto9

The Lone Wolf said:


> The camera angle of that GIF doesnt show it from the best angle. I swear Sonnen sleeps!


Could be, but I doubt it. In that gif you see Silva lose the lock: The leg starts to slide down the calf. It looks to me like the pressure is released from that side of Sonnen's neck: I believe he was in serious danger of going out, so he tapped. I also believe that at the last second he realized he had some room and regretted tapping. I think that leg slipping loosened it up enough for him to get blood to the brain.


----------



## boatoar

I just rewatched and don't see it, but hey it's definitely possible. Man, what a fight.


----------



## VolcomX311

gazh said:


> I don't hate the wrestling aspect of MMA at all, but personally i find it the least entertaining of the main components that make up the modern MMA fighter, and in alot of fights where i don't have a favourite, more often than not my natural instinct will go against the wrestler.
> 
> Wrestling is probably the most dominant aspect of MMA right now, it seems almost all the top p4p guys are accomplished wrestlers or have been able to utilise wrestling to get success.
> 
> Do you find wrestling the most boring attribute of modern MMA fighters?


It's only boring when its not my own guy utilizing it :thumb03:


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Calibretto9 said:


> Could be, but I doubt it. In that gif you see Silva lose the lock: The leg starts to slide down the calf. It looks to me like the pressure is released from that side of Sonnen's neck: I believe he was in serious danger of going out, so he tapped. I also believe that at the last second he realized he had some room and regretted tapping. I think that leg slipping loosened it up enough for him to get blood to the brain.


I'm not sure he was going out. One of the telltale signs from my experience is the facial expression changes. It doesn't become passive like in the movies, but the jaw muscles lock in a very specific position, and the lips tend to curl into what I can best describe as a small snear. When unconsciousness is achieved then the facial muscles start to relax. 

It looked to me like Sonnen was on the verge of screaming in that triangle, then the triangle armbar. It may very well have been the armbar that made him tap. His arm definitely was catching some serious torque. But I agree he was on the verge of managing an escape from the triangle, but he would have slipped right into a perfect armbar. 

And while Sonnen showed improved sub defense for sure, I don't know if in the heat of the moment his brain would have been able to shift from triangle escape to armbar escape. If he had managed two escapes in a matter of as many seconds, I'd be doing that --> raise01: to a new champ I had seriously underrated. But he didn't so I guess I don't have to eat my words!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Im surprised Sonnen even tapped out. If i was only 2 minutes away from being champion of the world I would definitely not tap, id rather take my chances and pass out. It's not like he was going to be injured or anything from a triangle, he would just pass out and wake up in 5 seconds with no harm done. Plus, it looked like he was creating some space to possibly escape so he wasnt in serious danger.
I wouldnt have tapped if i were him...


----------



## log

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Im surprised Sonnen even tapped out. If i was only 2 minutes away from being champion of the world I would definitely not tap, id rather take my chances and pass out. It's not like he was going to be injured or anything from a triangle, he would just pass out and wake up in 5 seconds with no harm done. Plus, it looked like he was creating some space to possibly escape so he wasnt in serious danger.
> I wouldnt have tapped if i were him...


As Chael said after the fight, he wasn't sure how much time was left or really what round he was in. A triangle or even an armbar put on for long periods of time can cause a whole lot of damage.


----------



## leifdawg

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Im surprised Sonnen even tapped out. If i was only 2 minutes away from being champion of the world I would definitely not tap, id rather take my chances and pass out. It's not like he was going to be injured or anything from a triangle, he would just pass out and wake up in 5 seconds with no harm done. Plus, it looked like he was creating some space to possibly escape so he wasnt in serious danger.
> I wouldnt have tapped if i were him...


Watch the gracie breakdown of the finish. Chael was basically out of the triangle when he tapped. IMO he was tapping the armbar which could have been prevented if he kept his thumb down when he did the triangle escape.


----------



## osmium

I'm pretty sure he tapped to the armbar.


----------



## Calibretto9

leifdawg said:


> Watch the gracie breakdown of the finish. Chael was basically out of the triangle when he tapped. IMO he was tapping the armbar which could have been prevented if he kept his thumb down when he did the triangle escape.


I think the multitude of problems with that finish (the triangle was coming off, he could have turned out of the arm bar, etc.) all add up to what we all know: Chael needs to learn BJJ/submission grappling. He's a monster, there's no doubt, but with that extra feather in his hat he'd be champ right now.


----------



## Mirage445

He did the right thing to try and escape, but Silva was 1 step ahead and already had a hold of his arm.


----------



## DonRifle

*Sonnens wrestling reversal*

I think it was the 5th round, but Silva was on top when Sonnen locked around his waist picked him up and turned him over for the dominant position. At the time I thought it was the single best piece of wrestling Ive seen in the UFC. i thought it was different class, and cant remember getting as excited about an escape from the ground since the days of Shonie Carters rubber bones!! any thoughts?


----------



## gwabblesore

Sonnen's easily one of the best wrestlers in MMA. He could probably do the same shit to LHWs.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Yeah, that one was awesome. It made me stand up and go "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH NO WAY!". I have never been so excited for a sweep. When Silva was on top I was thinking that the fight might turn around now but then Sonnen pulls that wrestling move out of his pocket and we're back to Sonnen on top. Wow, just wow.


----------



## SideWays222

It was in the fourth round im pretty sure when Silva rocked Sonnen. Personally i figured Silva wouldnt get far being on top off Sonnen.


----------



## Black_S15

that was a crazy move he did.

i looked his mini flip in the first round when silva caught one of his kicks. shows he has a bit of agility as well.

chael had the title in the bag. but he slipped up and made a mistake and paid dearly. easily the best wrestler in Middleweight.


----------



## Hail the Potato

Yeah it was 4th round. It made me shout out "Holy F#@! that dude is strong".


----------



## K R Y

Surprisingly Sonnen only took Silva down 3 times. I wouldn't of said that number after watching the fight. He took him down once in each of the first 3 rounds and kept him there for the duration. 4th round he got rocked, Silva followed and he reversed. 5th round Silva slipped. Silva defended 4 take downs as well. 

Those numbers are pretty flattering to Silva, but the way he won was incredible. Not many people would still have fight in them after 22 minutes of a complete ass whooping.


----------



## sisdavid

Ya that was a joke man. Sonnen is starting to make a habbit of this sort of thing.


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJKz7xC3h5A


----------



## Life B Ez

KryOnicle said:


> Those numbers are pretty flattering to Silva, but the way he won was incredible. Not many people would still have fight in them after 22 minutes of a complete ass whooping.


Stat wise they are flattering on paper, but the paper doesn't show that once Anderson's shoulders hit the mat he couldn't get back to his feet.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Yea, but if you only go for 3 submission attempts in 22 minutes and one of them finishes the fight.. now thats pretty damn effective and incredible if you ask me.

Thats like Jiu-Jitsu one on one :thumbsup:

I think the fact that he only went for 3 is getting completely overshadowed here. The only reason I have for this, is that Silvas rib was indeed damaged by Sonnen.


----------



## osmium

I remember atleast two kimura and two triangle attempts and the armbar that finished the fight so that is 5. He was setting him up for the triangle basically from the second round on though and wasn't just throwing his legs up constantly. I think if you are just constantly trying for submissions you are less likely to get one because it will constantly be in your opponents mind. It is much easier to finish a guy with something he doesn't see coming which is what happened. If you are just pushing that arm down to keep the option of a triangle available for 4 straight rounds and almost never going for it your opponent probably just gets used to his arm being there.


----------



## K R Y

Life B Ez said:


> Stat wise they are flattering on paper, but the paper doesn't show that once Anderson's shoulders hit the mat he couldn't get back to his feet.


That's exactly why those numbers flatter Silva. I'm still outstanded by that fight. Watching Silva submit him after that beating is one of the greatest moments in MMA imo. Right up there with Fedor coming back after being slammed by Randleman, Serra beating GSP, Couture coming back and dropping Sylvia with the first punch.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea, but if you only go for 3 submission attempts in 22 minutes and one of them finishes the fight.. now thats pretty damn effective and incredible if you ask me.
> 
> Thats like Jiu-Jitsu one on one :thumbsup:
> 
> I think the fact that he only went for 3 is getting completely overshadowed here. The only reason I have for this, is that Silvas rib was indeed damaged by Sonnen.


Whos to say that Silva WASNT able to go for more Submission moves?? I dont get why all this blinded hate for Sonnen. Sonnen was VERY effective down there and didnt allow Silva to go for more Subs. Trust me if Silva was able to get more submission moves he would have. Chael did a great job keeping himself in positions where he wont get submitted for nearly all 5 rounds. Chael deserves some credit here.... not Just silva for "Only 5 sub attempts and 1 worked OMFG P4P #1 DUDEEEE" :sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> Whos to say that Silva WASNT able to go for more Submission moves?? I dont get why all this blinded hate for Sonnen. Sonnen was VERY effective down there and didnt allow Silva to go for more Subs. Trust me if Silva was able to get more submission moves he would have. Chael did a great job keeping himself in positions where he wont get submitted for nearly all 5 rounds. Chael deserves some credit here.... not Just silva for "Only 5 sub attempts and 1 worked OMFG P4P #1 DUDEEEE" :sarcastic12:


He clearly could have gone for them they just would have had a very low percentage of effectiveness so it wasn't the smartest strategy to do so. He had his arm in position to attempt triangles for most of the fight and nothing was preventing him from throwing his legs up to attempt it other than he didn't think a good opportunity was there. You see guys who are a lot worse at BJJ than Silva do that all the time in MMA. That is all relevant to your skill level compared to your opponents though Maia would have subbed Chael a lot sooner in those same positions because he is a lot better at BJJ than Silva.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> He clearly could have gone for them they just would have had a very low percentage of effectiveness so it wasn't the smartest strategy to do so. He had his arm in position to attempt triangles for most of the fight and nothing was preventing him from throwing his legs up to attempt it other than he didn't think a good opportunity was there. You see guys who are a lot worse at BJJ than Silva do that all the time in MMA. That is all relevant to your skill level compared to your opponents though Maia would have subbed Chael a lot sooner in those same positions because he is a lot better at BJJ than Silva.


Chael kept his arm at a good position were he would more then likely manage to avoid the triangle or w/e other sub. Any decent BJJ fighter would see this and not go for the submission. This is thanks to Chael... not something Silva should be getting credit for. You miss a sub attempt you leave your self exposed and the person could pass guard.. etc. Lets not give credit to Anderson for not going for more sub attempts lets give it to the person who truly deserves it which is Chael. Silva fans are so bitter towards Chael right now that they cant even give him credit for anything.


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> Chael kept his arm at a good position were he would more then likely manage to avoid the triangle or w/e other sub. Any decent BJJ fighter would see this and not go for the submission. This is thanks to Chael... not something Silva should be getting credit for. You miss a sub attempt you leave your self exposed and the person could pass guard.. etc. Lets not give credit to Anderson for not going for more sub attempts lets give it to the person who truly deserves it which is Chael. Silva fans are so bitter towards Chael right now that they cant even give him credit for anything.


Well when I say they are low percentage even though the opportunity is there that is clearly something Chael is doing so I am giving him credit. You on the other hand are completely dismissing Anderson fighting smartly which eventually led to a win for him. I see blackbelts constantly go for submissions that aren't there in MMA because they don't want to be punched and elbowed instead of setting it up.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> Well when I say they are low percentage even though the opportunity is there that is clearly something Chael is doing so I am giving him credit. You on the other hand are completely dismissing Anderson fighting smartly which eventually led to a win for him. I see blackbelts constantly go for submissions that aren't there in MMA because they don't want to be punched and elbowed instead of setting it up.


How smart Anderson fought is tough to say. Waiting till there is 2min left in the fight to go for a sub attempt COULD be very smart... OR could be very dumb. I think Anderson fought a smart fight though BUT i dont think part of it is "he only went for 5 sub attempts and got 1" I think that credit should be going to Chael because he didnt allow Anderson to go for any realistic sub attempts.


----------



## Mx2

SideWays222 said:


> Chael kept his arm at a good position were he would more then likely manage to avoid the triangle or w/e other sub. Any decent BJJ fighter would see this and not go for the submission. This is thanks to Chael... not something Silva should be getting credit for. You miss a sub attempt you leave your self exposed and the person could pass guard.. etc. Lets not give credit to Anderson for not going for more sub attempts lets give it to the person who truly deserves it which is Chael. Silva fans are so bitter towards Chael right now that they cant even give him credit for anything.


I'm an Anderson Silva fan and I have to agree with this. Instead of giving Silva the credit for only going for 3 attempts, why not give Chael the credit for being able to avoid giving Silva any opportunity for more? The truth is Sonnen did a great job of controlling Anderson on the ground and surprisingly was very conscious of submissions and avoiding them. I don't understand how it's considered a good thing that it took 4 rounds for Anderson to lock in a submission. Of course it shows that Silva can fight through adversity and still finish his opponent, but I was definitely expecting it a lot earlier.


----------



## SideWays222

Mx2 said:


> I'm an Anderson Silva fan and I have to agree with this. Instead of giving Silva the credit for only going for 3 attempts, why not give Chael the credit for being able to avoid giving Silva any opportunity for more? The truth is Sonnen did a great job of controlling Anderson on the ground and surprisingly was very conscious of submissions and avoiding them. I don't understand how it's considered a good thing that it took 4 rounds for Anderson to lock in a submission. Of course it shows that Silva can fight through adversity and still finish his opponent, but I was definitely expecting it a lot earlier.


Thank you... atleast someone isnt Blinded by their love for Silva and Hate for Chael.


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> How smart Anderson fought is tough to say. Waiting till there is 2min left in the fight to go for a sub attempt COULD be very smart... OR could be very dumb. I think Anderson fought a smart fight though BUT i dont think part of it is "he only went for 5 sub attempts and got 1" I think that credit should be going to Chael because he didnt allow Anderson to go for any realistic sub attempts.


It should go to both of them they both fought intelligently as to not put themselves in worse positions. If Anderson throws up a bunch of bad sub attempts Chael probably passes his guard. You can't armbar or triangle a guy when you are mounted. Anderson's strategy ultimately won out so he does deserve credit for that even if it came a minute and a half from not working.


----------



## BobbyCooper

SideWays222 said:


> How smart Anderson fought is tough to say. Waiting till there is 2min left in the fight to go for a sub attempt COULD be very smart... OR could be very dumb. I think Anderson fought a smart fight though BUT i dont think part of it is "he only went for 5 sub attempts and got 1" I think that credit should be going to Chael because he didnt allow Anderson to go for any realistic sub attempts.


The thing is SideWays, that Anderson had one of the worst guards I have ever seen from an BJJ Black Belt that night. Now we can speculate, was it because Anderson is such a bad Black Belt with such an horrible inactive Guard?? Or was his rip really damaged, that he couldn't went for the sub to many times because of the pain he had?

He didn't even bothered to defend at least some of Chaels punches.

And now, still pulling of a Triangle/Armbar victory with only 5 sub attempts in the entire fight.. in the last Round is absolutely incredible and facinating at once!

for myself!

PS: Stands above everything I have seen in years!!!


----------



## Hawndo

BobbyCooper said:


> The thing is SideWays, that Anderson had one of the worst guards I have ever seen from an BJJ Black Belt that night. Now we can speculate, was it because Anderson is such a bad Black Belt with such an horrible inactive Guard?? *Or was his rip really damaged, that he couldn't went for the sub to many times because of the pain he had?*
> 
> He didn't even bothered to defend at least some of Chaels punches.
> 
> And now, still pulling of a Triangle/Armbar victory with only 5 sub attempts in the entire fight.. in the last Round is absolutely incredible and facinating at once!
> 
> for myself!


I've been on Anderson's case since it happened about using a rib injury as an excuse, but I will actually concede here, after finding out how bad it is, regardless of whether he went into he fight with it or Chael gave him it, with that injury to his ribs he is one tough dude sticking it out. It most definitely affected his performance greatly.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> It should go to both of them they both fought intelligently as to not put themselves in worse positions. If Anderson throws up a bunch of bad sub attempts Chael probably passes his guard. You can't armbar or triangle a guy when you are mounted. Anderson's strategy ultimately won out so he does deserve credit for that even if it came a minute and a half from not working.


Anderson deserves all the credit in the world for winning the fight WHETHER he throws up 1000x subs or 1sub. What he doesnt get credit for is Chael NOT allowing him to go for more realistic Sub Attempts. Thats my only beef...



BobbyCooper said:


> The thing is SideWays, that Anderson had one of the worst guards I have ever seen from an BJJ Black Belt that night. Now we can speculate, was it because Anderson is such a bad Black Belt with such an horrible inactive Guard?? Or was his rip really damaged, that he couldn't went for the sub to many times because of the pain he had?
> 
> He didn't even bothered to defend at least some of Chaels punches.
> 
> And now, still pulling of a Triangle/Armbar victory with only 5 sub attempts in the entire fight.. in the last Round is absolutely incredible and facinating at once!
> 
> for myself!
> 
> PS: Stands above everything I have seen in years!!!


Like i said above... What Anderson did was amazing BUT part of Chael Sonnen NOT allowing him to throw up any more realistic sub attempts is amazing on Chaels part and not Anderson.


----------



## BobbyCooper

SideWays222 said:


> Like i said above... What Anderson did was amazing BUT part of Chael Sonnen NOT allowing him to throw up any more realistic sub attempts is amazing on Chaels part and not Anderson.


No lol you ignored my entire post! How do you know it was Chael? Why don't you consider a cracked rip as the result of one of the *WORST* BJJ Black Belt guards I have seen in years??

But no you believe a guy who got subbed I can't even count how many times did so amzing to stop a Black Belt like Anderson from ( and know comes the important part )  even at least defending some of the punches.. with a little rubber guard for example?!:confused02:


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> No lol you ignored my entire post! How do you know it was Chael? Why don't you consider a cracked rip as the result of one of the *WORST* BJJ Black Belt guards I have seen in years??
> 
> But no you believe a guy who got subbed I can't even count how many times did so amzing to stop a Black Belt like Anderson from ( and know comes the important part )  even at least defending some of the punches.. with a little rubber guard for example?!:confused02:


Cause WE dont know that... Iv never used injuries as an excuse and i wont start now just because Sonnen is the target. If he couldnt throw up Subs the first 4 rounds why the hell is he able to the fifth round after taking a beating?? Your just trying to find any little thing you can to credit Silva and discredit Sonnen. I dont blame you... the guy is a jerk but you need to look past that. If Sonnen had a cracked rib i doubt ANYONE would even acknowledge it.


----------



## BobbyCooper

SideWays222 said:


> Cause WE dont know that... Iv never used injuries as an excuse and i wont start now just because Sonnen is the target. If he couldnt throw up Subs the first 4 rounds why the hell is he able to the fifth round after taking a beating?? Your just trying to find any little thing you can to credit Silva and discredit Sonnen. I dont blame you... the guy is a jerk but you need to look past that. If Sonnen had a cracked rib i doubt ANYONE would even acknowledge it.


Nah, the thing is even a yellow belt with Silvas flexibility could at least apply a little rubber guard, to defend some of the punches Chael threw.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Nah, the thing is even a yellow belt with Silvas flexibility could at least apply a little rubber guard, to defend some of the punches Chael threw.


I doubt its that easy to control Chael. I cant say Nate or Yushin did much better then Silva did while down there.


----------



## Mirage445

He was obviously hindered by his injury.

How come we didn't once see him use a triangle body lock like he has every other fight he's been on his back?


----------



## MikeHawk

Mirage445 said:


> He was obviously hindered by his injury.
> 
> How come we didn't once see him use a triangle body lock like he has every other fight he's been on his back?


He did use a triangle body lock, what fight did you watch?

Although it wasn't for a very long time.


----------



## Mirage445

Oh...didn't notice...

Booze + rowdy viewers = lack of attention to detail


Thinking I should rewatch the fight now, lol.


----------



## Life B Ez

Mirage445 said:


> Oh...didn't notice...
> 
> Booze + rowdy viewers = lack of attention to detail
> 
> 
> Thinking I should rewatch the fight now, lol.


He started using it in the third I think. When Chael started standing and drop bombs and elbows down on him he tied him up and when it Chael showed the ability to avoid a couple subs he locked it up to stop Chael from really pounding him.


----------



## GREEDOE

andersons silva manager talking sonnen dosent deserve a rematch is like telling brock lesner he didnt deserve a rematch against frank mir and we all seen how that turned out.
Is silva manger hoping if sonnen gets a couple fight before the rematch he will lose and they will never have to giva a rematch.


----------



## RudeBoySes

Freiermuth said:


> I almost want Chael to win just because of all the funny media that he has spawned.



you should watch WWE Wrestling, if all you care about is Drama and Hype. In MMA, it's not about how much you talk.


----------



## jongurley

I don't know if Anderson Silva will ever get beat now,, I hope not,, I think Sonnen had the best wrestling pedigree in the UFC, I just think Sonnen's attributes were the perfect receipe for beating Silva, and he couldn't do it. 
I don't think GSP could come as close as Sonnen did, simply for the size difference,, I know they wil probrably fight at a catch weight if they do fight, at around 175 ish,, but I just think on fight night, silva will have a tremendous size advantage.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Those are the fights who make you a Legend! 

Silva just needed one of those fights before he retires, to really carve in stone his unbeliavble MMA career!


----------



## mohammadmoofty

RudeBoySes said:


> you should watch WWE Wrestling, if all you care about is Drama and Hype. In MMA, it's not about how much you talk.


there's nothing wrong with hoping that any shittalker gets he's mouth shut for him...


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

mohammadmoofty said:


> there's nothing wrong with hoping that any shittalker gets he's mouth shut for him...


Win or lose, the shittalker backed it up. Anderson was on his back more than a hooker with a mortgage. He did exactly what he said he would up to the point where Silva hooked up the triangle. Props to both!


----------



## vilify

The shit talker lost the fight. 

End of story.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

vilify said:


> The shit talker lost the fight.
> 
> End of story.


Get a rubber stamp for that quote. It must get as old typing it as it does reading it. VTFD


----------



## vilify

get a rubber stamp for your quote too. its not only old reading it but its starting to sound obnoxiously pathetic.


----------



## G_Land

Maybe you should try to not bash everybody Villify....seriously do you just like starting shit...you offer nothing but flaming 1 liners that are used to bait....Try adding to the subject or moving the topic foward


----------



## Leed

RudeBoySes said:


> you should watch WWE Wrestling, if all you care about is Drama and Hype. In MMA, it's not about how much you talk.


lol, tell that to the half million of people who helped reach the 117 buyrate to 1 million because of Sonnen.


----------



## VolcomX311

Leed said:


> lol, tell that to the half million of people who helped reach the 117 buyrate to 1 million because of Sonnen.


Sad but true. Chael Sonnen single handedly, turned a fight that initially had almost zero mass interest (original projection of a 300-500 PPV buy by producers), to the most successful UFC PPV buys in Andersons's career. 

Anderson is well known to be one of, if not thee most talented of the UFC champions, yet he's the worst PPV draw amongst the UFC champions, historically and that's because he doesn't market or sell his fights. 

Perhaps, the hardcore fans can do without the drama, but the UFC hasn't grown based on the small handful of hardcore fans, it's the masses that grow a sport and the masses have their interest drawn from drama.

Whatever piece of the PPV cake Andy gets, he owes it to Chael's diarrhea of the mouth. I'm not necessarily giving an opinion of whether it's good or bad, but those are the facts, and following these facts, you will certainly see more pre-fight hyper-drama. Dana might have Chael host conferences on how to stir up mass interest after this.


----------



## Leed

VolcomX311 said:


> Sad but true. Chael Sonnen single handedly, turned a fight that initially had almost zero mass interest (original projection of a 300-500 PPV buy by producers), to the most successful UFC PPV buys in Andersons's career.
> 
> Anderson is well known to be one of, if not thee most talented of the UFC champions, yet he's the worst PPV draw amongst the UFC champions, historically and that's because he doesn't market or sell his fights.
> 
> Perhaps, the hardcore fans can do without the drama, but the UFC hasn't grown based on the small handful of hardcore fans, it's the masses that grow a sport and the masses have their interest drawn from drama.
> 
> Whatever piece of the PPV cake Andy gets, he owes it to Chael's diarrhea of the mouth. I'm not necessarily giving an opinion of whether it's good or bad, but those are the facts, and following these facts, you will certainly see more pre-fight hyper-drama. Dana might have Chael host conferences on how to stir up mass interest after this.


You have to admit though that even the hardcore fans get hyped by the talk. Sure, even for me the fighting is the primary reason for watching MMA, but I never mind some pre-fight hype. Especially if I don't know a fighter that much.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

vilify said:


> get a rubber stamp for your quote too. its not only old reading it but its starting to sound obnoxiously pathetic.


Grow up or go away. (last time I respond to you)


----------



## VolcomX311

Leed said:


> You have to admit though that even the hardcore fans get hyped by the talk. Sure, even for me the fighting is the primary reason for watching MMA, but I never mind some pre-fight hype. Especially if I don't know a fighter that much.


I didn't care about the fight until Chael started running his mouth and I sure as hell wouldn't have paid to see it, if Chael wasn't running his mouth, so yeah, I agree.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Trash talk is for dummies! I admit, Chael did an awesome hilarious job at the beginning.. but also he like all of them don't know when enough is enough.

Even worse are the Rashad/Rampage kinda trash talks wich are totally fake btw. That goes even so far, that your ears are starting to bleed.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

BobbyCooper said:


> Trash talk is for dummies! I admit, Chael did an awesome hilarious job at the beginning.. but also he like all of them don't know when enough is enough.
> 
> *Even worse are the Rashad/Rampage kinda trash talks wich are totally fake btw.* That goes even so far, that your ears are starting to bleed.


It may have been dumb and fake, but the Snuggy bit was funny!


----------



## vandalian

BobbyCooper said:


> Trash talk is for dummies!


dude u need to stfu bro trash talk is awsom sonnen is teh man an he will beet anderons in a rematch u nuthugger!!!1!


----------



## Johnni G

Ouch. Anderson almost lost the belt


----------



## AmdM

vandalian said:


> dude u need to stfu bro trash talk is awsom sonnen is teh man an he will beet anderons in a rematch u nuthugger!!!1!


Who´s the nuthugger really? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Life B Ez

BobbyCooper said:


> Those are the fights who make you a Legend!
> 
> Silva just needed one of those fights before he retires, to really carve in stone his unbeliavble MMA career!


This isn't a fight that makes him a legend imhmo. A win over GSP or Shogun/Machida holding two belts would make him a legend. Getting pounded on by a wrestler that has notoriously bad sub defense only to pull a hail mary out at the very end doesn't make his stock rise in my book. That's just me though, great come from behind, but it was Chael Sonnen, if that was GSP who he did that to, I would be saying the exact same thing.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

vandalian said:


> dude u need to stfu bro trash talk is awsom sonnen is teh man an he will beet anderons in a rematch u nuthugger!!!1!


You would be the nuthugger homeboy! I agree totally with the Coopmeister, trash talk is dumb. But it sells fights to those who don't care about the fighter or their ability, just how much they can run their mouth!


----------



## vandalian

AmdM said:


> Who´s the nuthugger really? :thumbsdown:


Didn't quite get it, did you?



Squirrelfighter said:


> You would be the nuthugger homeboy! I agree totally with the Coopmeister, trash talk is dumb. But it sells fights to those who don't care about the fighter or their ability, just how much they can run their mouth!


Wait, are you being sarcastic, too? I'm getting confused...


EDIT: Nope, judging by the neg you sent me ...


> Disrespecting quality members with your dumb acronyms! -Squirrelfighter


 ... I imagine you took me quite seriously. I would have thought a guy with your record as an poster would have understood the joke. Wow, do I really have to explain this?


----------



## BobbyCooper

Sorry for starting this whole thing here with my post earlier guys. I didn't thought people would jump on it! I didn't had the best day today.. and I admit guys, I was talking a bit too much about Andy lately.

@vandalian, for the rep you send me. I thought you were really mad at me as well^^ So I understand AmdM and Squirrelfighter. You know, we stand up for each other here and help us out  one thing wich makes this community so great. You probably dicovered the same thing when you were more active here in the past. 

So let us just forget this and be friends again  



Life B Ez said:


> This isn't a fight that makes him a legend imhmo. A win over GSP or Shogun/Machida holding two belts would make him a legend. Getting pounded on by a wrestler that has notoriously bad sub defense only to pull a hail mary out at the very end doesn't make his stock rise in my book. That's just me though, great come from behind, but it was Chael Sonnen, if that was GSP who he did that to, I would be saying the exact same thing.


I dunno Ez. I believe that those fights have an even bigger impact on somebodys Legacy then only dominant wins. And now, Anderson has both of those  
Such a great victory when you had already lost the fight, is really something special in my eyes. Imagine he had tapped do trough striker.. wich he could have easily done after 280 strikes to his body.

I believe for a Fighter like Anderson, this is truly the last piece for a Lengendary career, who will always be remembered as one of the greatest ever!


----------



## No_Mercy

BobbyCooper said:


> Sorry for starting this whole thing here with my post earlier guys. I didn't thought people would jump on it! I didn't had the best day today.. and I admit guys, I was talking a bit too much about Andy lately.
> 
> @vandalian, for the rep you send me. I thought you were really mad at me as well^^ So I understand AmdM and Squirrelfighter. You know, we stand up for each other here and help us out  one thing wich makes this community so great. You probably dicovered the same thing when you were more active here in the past.
> 
> So let us just forget this and be friends again
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Ez. I believe that those fights have an even bigger impact on somebodys Legacy then only dominant wins. And now, Anderson has both of those
> Such a great victory when you had already lost the fight, is really something special in my eyes. Imagine he had tapped do trough striker.. wich he could have easily done after 280 strikes to his body.
> 
> I believe for a Fighter like Anderson, this is truly the last piece for a Lengendary career, who will always be remembered as one of the greatest ever!


Mentioned you earlier on your prediction of seeing Chael pound him out and then Anderson getting the submission. I said it was either a KO or triangle choke way back in the third thread maybe. Anyways good stuff. Send me more predictions cuz I needed to win my money back on that fight after losing consectively with Don Anjos and Almeida...lolz. At least I won with JDS and "The Spider' that's what counts. People were egging me on whether I regretted betting on Andy...I said nah..."I have faith." Crazy...crazy fight...


----------



## osmium

Life B Ez said:


> This isn't a fight that makes him a legend imhmo. A win over GSP or Shogun/Machida holding two belts would make him a legend. Getting pounded on by a wrestler that has notoriously bad sub defense only to pull a hail mary out at the very end doesn't make his stock rise in my book. That's just me though, great come from behind, but it was Chael Sonnen, if that was GSP who he did that to, I would be saying the exact same thing.


This fight didn't make him a legend because he already was one. He already had the record for winning streak overall and title defenses in a row in the UFC and the greatest highlight reel in the history of the sport. If he isn't a legend then the sport doesn't have any legends.


----------



## HexRei

osmium said:


> This fight didn't make him a legend because he already was one. He already had the record for winning streak overall and title defenses in a row in the UFC and the greatest highlight reel in the history of the sport. If he isn't a legend then the sport doesn't have any legends.


MMa fans are so damn fickle. One day he's considered by many to be the best in the world, one fight later, people are asking if he's even a legend in the sport.


----------



## Mckeever

vandalian said:


> dude u need to stfu bro trash talk is awsom sonnen is teh man an he will beet anderons in a rematch u nuthugger!!!1!





AmdM said:


> Who´s the nuthugger really? :thumbsdown:





Squirrelfighter said:


> You would be the nuthugger homeboy! I agree totally with the Coopmeister, trash talk is dumb. But it sells fights to those who don't care about the fighter or their ability, just how much they can run their mouth!


You two really cant tell he was being sarcastic in his post? I mean, seriously now?


----------



## vandalian

BobbyCooper said:


> Sorry for starting this whole thing here with my post earlier guys. I didn't thought people would jump on it! I didn't had the best day today.. and I admit guys, I was talking a bit too much about Andy lately.
> 
> @vandalian, for the rep you send me. I thought you were really mad at me as well^^ So I understand AmdM and Squirrelfighter. You know, we stand up for each other here and help us out  one thing wich makes this community so great. You probably dicovered the same thing when you were more active here in the past.
> 
> So let us just forget this and be friends again


And here I just got done telling Squirrelfighter that you did get it.

As someone who knows my posting habits as well as you seem to, do you really think I'd write a post like that? Seriously?

It was a goofy little thing to illustrate your point about trash talk being "for dummies," because yeah, I agree with you that it is. That was the whole point. I've joked with people on here in that same way I don't know how many times, and there has never been this kind of confusion.

But as far as being friends, yeah, of course. That's all I want. What I don't want is to be called out for something I didn't do by people who should know better.


----------



## popa_top2000

I didnt read this whole thread but here is my thought on the fight...I think there should be a Silva Sonnen rematch but not right away. It it was a close decision like the BJ fight then yea rematch right away. Silva got his ass whipped but he did finish Sonnen. Do you think Carwin deserves a rematch because he beat the shit out of Brock and then got submitted? I dont think so. I would say let someone elso fight for the title and let Sonnen fight someone else for the #1 contender spot and then give him another shot. I dont think Sonnen should move far down the laddr but dont think he deserves another shot right away. If he does get another shot then why doesnt every guy that looses against a title holder get another shot??


----------



## AmdM

Mckeever said:


> You two really cant tell he was being sarcastic in his post? I mean, seriously now?


Nope, perhaps cause he was being so good at being like you and all the other nuthuggers.


----------



## vandalian

AmdM said:


> Nope, perhaps cause he was being so good at being like you and all the other nuthuggers.


Or perhaps because you didn't bother to read the post and give your response even a moment's thought before jumping on the word "nuthugger" and going off all half-cocked about it.


----------



## AmdM

vandalian said:


> Or perhaps because you didn't bother to read the post and give your response even a moment's thought before jumping on the word "nuthugger" and going off all half-cocked about it.


I don´t know how many time you have spent in the forum these days.
Believe me when i say that your post wasn´t half as ridicule as others posted recently by people who mean what they say.


----------



## vandalian

Granted. But c'mon man, I'm sure you can spot the difference.


----------



## AmdM

vandalian said:


> Granted. But c'mon man, I'm sure you can spot the difference.


I was able to once you came out clearing it out. It really it´s nothing special compared to some of the trolish nonsence that has been posted, so it seemed genuine.


----------



## vandalian

AmdM said:


> I was able to once you came out clearing it out. It really it´s nothing special compared to some of the trolish nonsence that has been posted, so it seemed genuine.


Well, I'll give you that. Lucky for me, I only read about the gay porn after the fact.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Like I said vandalian, nobody could know you were being sarcastic with your post. You need to use some emotions to make it more obvious. You don't really post much on here anymore, so Squirrel, AmdM and myself probably only read like 5 post from you since we been here. 

So please stop attacking my friend AmdM for not knowing it as well as Squirrel and myself. I told ya everything is cool!

None of us could tell in the first place. You have to make it clearer next time, cause we really don't know you that much.


----------



## BobbyCooper

> I usually never Neg Rep people... *But your Bromance Circle Jerk affaird* is just stupid. - SideWays222


What do you mean SideWays?

do you don't like my man Love for AmdM and Suirrelfighter?? Yea, we love each other and we mean that! There is no reason for us to hide anything here^^ thats how self confident we are  

Now the world knows it^^ It's Love man, try it ones in a while^^


----------



## Mckeever

AmdM said:


> Nope, perhaps cause he was being so good at being like you and all the other nuthuggers.


Clearly you're lacking a lot of common sense.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> What do you mean SideWays?
> 
> do you don't like my man Love for AmdM and Suirrelfighter?? Yea, we love each other and we mean that! There is no reason for us to hide anything here^^ thats how self confident we are
> 
> Now the world knows it^^ It's Love man, try it ones in a while^^


Actually seeing you call me out like this instead of a message shows me how insecure you are. You try to put on some kind of front to try and *seem* confident maybe even for attention im not really sure but its just sad. If you went about it in a subtle fun way it would be w/e but your almost trying to start some kind of highschool group fight. "You mess with him you mess with us blah blah blah" Get over yourself dude. Next time PM me... we dont want to derail the thread.


----------



## BobbyCooper

SideWays222 said:


> Actually seeing you call me out like this instead of a message shows me how insecure you are. You try to put on some kind of front to try and *seem* confident maybe even for attention im not really sure but its just sad. If you went about it in a subtle fun way it would be w/e but your almost trying to start some kind of highschool group fight. "You mess with him you mess with us blah blah blah" Get over yourself dude. Next time PM me... we dont want to derail the thread.


Well, it seems like you don't know me after all^^ I mean I understand, we can't all get along and be friends. I try my best even with you I did in the past. But some are just you know.. 

I posted it here, to call you out on one of the most stupid neg reps I have gotten over my time here. Thats why and I think you derserve it buddy!

I am just trying to be a good member in a wonderful community of MMA Fans. That I can't please everyone is just normal. Like I said, we can't all get along here I guess.. and we all have good and bad days.

But one thing you need to explain me. How did I start a Highschool group fight lol?  I was trying to tell vandalin, that his post indeed wasn't so easy to see as sarcasm, but that know everything is cool again. The only thing I don't want is, that members here fight each other thats all. I aplogies for anything else I did wich might offend you personaly.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, it seems like you don't know me after all^^ I mean I understand, we can't all get along and be friends. I try my best even with you I did in the past. But some are just you know..
> 
> I posted it here, to call you out on one of the most stupid neg reps I have gotten over my time here. Thats why and I think you derserve it buddy!
> 
> I am just trying to be a good member in a wonderful community of MMA Fans. That I can't please everyone is just normal. Like I said, we can't all get along here I guess.. and we all have good and bad days.
> 
> But one thing you need to explain me. How did I start a Highschool group fight lol?  I was trying to tell vandalin, that his post indeed wasn't so easy to see as sarcasm, but that know everything is cool again. The only thing I don't want is, that members here fight each other thats all. I aplogies for anything else I did wich might offend you personaly.


Lol one of the stupidest neg reps of all time?? Thats funny i dont feel bad about that Neg Rep at all... in fact i think itl make quiet a few members laugh. If you wanted to call me out though there IS a thread for "Neg Reps" You could have done it there instead of doing it in a thread that has NOTHING to do with it. Deserve it?? Deserve what?? You trying to derail thread? Cause i sure as hell dont feel bad at all for you trying to call me out. If that was your attempt to humiliate me or something well you failed horribly. With you comment "You deserve it buddy" il assume that was your goal lmao.

Your right we cant all get along and who really cares. Next time just take it up with me appropriately instead of trying to crave and get attention which is clearly what your doing.

I dont know what there is to explain. I knew people in HS that would constantly pull crap like "We stick up for each other you mess with 1 of us you mess with all of us". It was my attempt to show you how stupid your comments were BUT i feel i failed because i made it too complex for you.

Also... before i forget. Dont apologize cause nothing you said has offended me personally. Do apologize to the people in this thread though that arnt trying to read silly drama but instead talk about Anderson vs Sonnen.


----------



## BobbyCooper

SideWays222 said:


> Lol one of the stupidest neg reps of all time?? Thats funny i dont feel bad about that Neg Rep at all... in fact i think itl make quiet a few members laugh. If you wanted to call me out though there IS a thread for "Neg Reps" You could have done it there instead of doing it in a thread that has NOTHING to do with it. Deserve it?? Deserve what?? You trying to derail thread? Cause i sure as hell dont feel bad at all for you trying to call me out. If that was your attempt to humiliate me or something well you failed horribly. With you comment "You deserve it buddy" il assume that was your goal lmao.
> 
> Your right we cant all get along and who really cares. Next time just take it up with me appropriately instead of trying to starve for attention which is clearly what your doing.
> 
> I dont know what there is to explain. I knew people in HS that would constantly pull crap like "We stick up for each other you mess with 1 of us you mess with all of us". It was my attempt to show you how stupid your comments were BUT i feel i failed because i made it too complex for you.


Im trying, Im just trying SideWays! I had the same issue with McKeever a while back and I would call him my friend now. It's all about what you give and how you get it back.. I tried to be friends with you and all right from the beginning, sended you positive reps and all. But some people are just you know.. like you! 

Like I said we can't all get along! And some people just don't wanna get along here how it seems like.. some just need confrontations to feel better..
You probably felt offended after our Silva/Sonnen disussion a while back thats why you think my posts are rubbish from now on, in the other thread. Well that was just a simple disucssion where two sides collide wich other SideWays.. nothing personal!


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Im trying, Im just trying SideWays! I had the same issue with McKeever a while back and I would call him my friend now. It's all about what you give and how you get it back.. I tried to be friends with you and all right from the beginning, sended you positive reps and all. But some people are just you know.. like you!
> 
> Like I said we can't all get along! And some people just don't wanna get along here how it seems like.. some just need confrontations to feel better..
> You probably felt offended after our Silva/Sonnen disussion a while back thats why you think my posts are rubbish from now on, in the other thread. Well that was just a simple disucssion where two sides collide wich other SideWays.. nothing personal!


Well keep trying buddy... maybe one day we will be bestes of friends. Well truth be told im very surprised im having this convo with you. I used to enjoy your posts whether i agree with them or not. I dont think it has much to do with our conversation about Silva/Sonnen, i think your posts have just gotten progressively worse.

Dont worry about it though... i have nothing against you. Once i start seeing good posts from you again il send you a positive rep. But its shenanigans like these that have lowered my opinion of you as a poster. I fully believe that a while back you would have PM'd me your response to my "Rep" and not posted it here for us to discuss it randomly.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Yea it's the first time I did it. Your neg rep was completely undeserved, thats why I called you out on it. If you wanna believe it or not. But I really don't care to call people out, if they send me neg reps like yours. Maybe they will learn then! 

I also do not care if you like my posts or not. I am always speaking my mind about every topic. And we disagreed on the Silva/Sonnen topic a couple if time lately, wich even if you wanna deny it, was of course the result of what we have here now. You just take simple topics to seriously I guess.. Emotions run high as well after such a phenomnenal fight like Silva and Sonnen just had, so I fully understand that too.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea it's the first time I did it. Your neg rep was completely undeserved, thats why I called you out on it. If you wanna believe it or not. But I really don't care to call people out, if they send me neg reps like yours. Maybe they will learn then!
> 
> I also do not care if you like my posts or not. I am always speaking my mind about every topic. And we disagreed on the Silva/Sonnen topic a couple if time lately, wich even if you wanna deny it, was of course the result of what we have here now. You just take simple topics to seriously I guess.. Emotions run high as well after such a phenomnenal fight like Silva and Sonnen just had, so I fully understand that too.


"Maybe they will learn then!" *sigh* 
Im still pretty proud of that Neg Rep and actually glad you put it out there. Im disappointed in which thread you did it though... If anything now i know that my Neg Reps get to you and il be more inclined to send you more :confused05: Feel free to call me out on every single one of them. Maybe il "learn" then... :thumbsup:

I take simple topics and take them serious?? Thats interesting. How much do i owe you?? Get it... cause your like an online shrink. :confused05: *Joke Fail*

Atleast we can agree on it being a Phenomenal Fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper

All I am trying to do is getting along with people to talk about the Sport I Love!

check your rep btw.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> All I am trying to do is getting along with people to talk about the Sport I Love!
> 
> check your rep btw.


Ahh thats a clever one. mmm should i should post it and try and have a huge conversation over it because i want the attention??? Nahhh im not bobby.

If thats all your trying to do why in the world would you start this in this thread??? So disappointed in you.

Im off to bed... Night bobby.

Sorry to everyone, hope we didn't derail the thread too much.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

BobbyCooper said:


> All I am trying to do is getting along with people to talk about the Sport I Love!
> 
> check your rep btw.


heres a song that will make us all friends


----------



## Dan0

UFC_OWNS said:


> heres a song that will make us all friends


Exactly, stop hating, start loving


----------



## AmdM

Mckeever said:


> Clearly you're lacking a lot of common sense.


I don´t recognize in you the ability to even talk about it.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

*Silvas ground control*

Just re watched the fight and i have to admitt Silva with a rib injury owned the ground , we all know chael is a amazing wrestler and we knew he was going to take him down but for almost 25 mins he may have landed no more then 10flush shots while in the spiders web until that final moment where he got caught him in the triangle.... His deadly elbows were more damaging then chael on top , i think Silva will never be beaten until he is well over the age where he can fight effectively , like if a world class wrestler can take him too the ground for 4 1/2 rounds and not even come close to closing him out SPEAKS volumes of the spiders ability to dodge blows and take punches, sure you might think alot was landed but they were baby slaps not even close to threatening the champ... Victor will trade with Silva and we all see what happens to those fighters that play to Silvas strengths.. still in shock that the spider won the fight out of his realm and especially beating someone from the bottom.......


----------



## tecnotut

*Silva/Sonnen replay prevented riot*



> By: Jamie Penick, MMATorch Editor-in-Chief
> 
> 
> UFC President Dana White, following Saturday's UFC 117 event in Oakland, Calif., said that while he at times gets upset at the UFC production team for little things at each UFC event, the crew stopped a riot after the main event between Chael Sonnen and Anderson Silva with quick work on showing the replay of Sonnen's tap.
> 
> "I'm one of these guys, if I tell you you did something wrong, when you do something great I'm going to tell you too," White said following the post fight press conference. "When that fight stopped, somebody threw a pen or something at the referee. I was like, 'oh, sh**.' I jumped up to run over there to say, 'get that replay.'"
> 
> "By the time I had even stood up the replay was already on and then that tap happened and the whole place just sort of calmed down."
> 
> White said he didn't see the tap as it happened, so he was especially nervous as to whether the stoppage was the correct one.
> 
> "I swear to god I went, 'Oh my god, please tell me this didn't just happen,'" said White. "I told [referee Josh Rosenthal], too, I said, 'you scared the sh** out of me, but after I saw the replay great call.' It was a great call, [Sonnen] did tap, there was no doubt about it. There was about to be a riot up in here if we didn't have that replay."
> 
> White knows that, while their production staff is top notch and they spend the money on that side of things to make it so, there are times when things are missed. And because of that, there was no guarantee in the immediate confusion that they were going to have the correct shot.
> 
> "We do a great job and we spend a lot of money on production," he said. "But there's been times where we didn't have the right angle or the right shot of it, and thank god that everything came together and we got it up fast and we had the angle and it was a tap."
> 
> "I was f***ing nervous that it wasn't a tap and that was the wrong call and we wouldn't have the replay of it."
> 
> Penick's Analysis: The production team is definitely the unheralded hero of that moment, because without the clear replay that showed Sonnen tap, the crowd would have gone off with how close Sonnen was to winning the fight. There would have been massive controversy on the outcome and we wouldn't be heralding it as one of the best finishes to a fight in the history of the sport. Thankfully, the cameras caught the tap, it was clear that Silva won and the controversy wasn't there. Though he initially tried to act as if he didn't tap, Sonnen didn't continue to play that off after the fight or in the post fight press conference. He got the confusion he was looking for with the single tap, but the video doesn't lie, and Silva remains the UFC Middleweight Champion.


http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publish/UFC_2/article_6422.shtml


----------



## G_Land

Back to the topic anyone?


----------



## amoosenamedhank

I think that Silva has an amazing chin.. we just don't often see it tested. But not seeing his chin is what makes his great.

It's like watching a professional billards player.. you realize as you're watching him, none of the shots he's make are difficult at all... then you realize the fact that he always leaves himself an easy shot is what makes him great.


----------



## vilify

It would have been a disaster if the ref screwed up the call. I was already wondering what the hell would happen, would they restart in the same position or on the feet?

But anyway Andy is the best!


----------



## vilify

Silva is on a whole different level and he proved it.


----------



## AmdM

amoosenamedhank said:


> I think that Silva has an amazing chin.. we just don't often see it tested. But not seeing his chin is what makes his great.
> 
> It's like watching a professional billards player.. you realize as you're watching him, none of the shots he's make are difficult at all... then you realize the fact that he always leaves himself an easy shot is what makes him great.


That´s a nice analogy!


----------



## The Lone Wolf

vilify said:


> It would have been a disaster if the ref screwed up the call. I was already wondering what the hell would happen, would they restart in the same position or on the feet?
> 
> But anyway Andy is the best!


In that kind of situation, once the call has been made theres no going back. There would definately have been an instant rematch if the call was wrong. But you cant just resume the fight.


----------



## smokelaw1

G_Land said:


> Back to the topic anyone?


What was the topic again? Some guys fought or something, right?


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

vilify said:


> Silva is on a whole different level and he proved it.


Fo sho lol if you watch it again u can see him toying abit if you watch silva religiously you can pick out the times were he is playing and he did some of that in the fight. He should be called Anderson Silvalenko LOL he is the new emperor of MMA


----------



## Majortom505

vilify said:


> It would have been a disaster if the ref screwed up the call. I was already wondering what the hell would happen, would they restart in the same position or on the feet?
> 
> But anyway Andy is the best!


They never have restarted a fight that a Ref stopped. Recent example was Yve Livine stopping a fight when no fighter was even in destress. They rescheduled the fight or will I believe I read.


----------



## VolcomX311

I felt like rioting anyway.


----------



## Nefilim777

I was screaming at the TV 'He tapped, he f****** TAPPED!!!' then thankfully Josh got the call right, I was real worried for a minute though...


----------



## Nefilim777

The fact that Anderson was straight up dropping his hands after Chael tagged him shows how little he was bothered by his stand up. And it was Silva's excellent guard that kept Chael from finishing him off, if you look back at it he was transitioning really nicely from butterfly guard to full guard with one leg so Chael couldn't get into quarter guard and mount. Chael did pass a few times but the majority of the fight saw Silva on his back so its not that surprising. That being said though Chael did really well to posture up and avoid Silva transitioning or catching him in a submission, until the very end of course.


----------



## rabakill

I was in a bar of about 1000 people watching on a giant screen, definitely would have been a riot. I watched the replay, looked at my buddy and put the barstool I was waving around down, not sure why I was doing it.


----------



## vandalian

Yeah, when Rogan said, "Oh, no..."

That would have been the absolute worst way for that fight to end.


----------



## vandalian

So what's UFC gonna do now? They can't make Vitor go a year and a half between fights.

Okami-Belfort?


----------



## michelangelo

VolcomX311 said:


> I felt like rioting anyway.


LOL!

It happened exactly the way Dana said. I was going nuts until I saw the replay....


----------



## tecnotut

rabakill said:


> I was in a bar of about 1000 people watching on a giant screen, definitely would have been a riot. I watched the replay, looked at my buddy and put the barstool I was waving around down, not sure why I was doing it.


Hah, that's funny!


----------



## AlphaDawg

For some odd reason, UFC really wants to do Belfort vs Silva even though UFC 103 did terrible buy rate wise. So Okami vs Belfort would be a bad idea since Belfort would get manhandled. They'll probably do Leben vs Belfort so that Vitor has a better chance of getting the TKO/KO.


----------



## mroutdoorsman

It was a clear tap... You should see what the triangle + armbar feels like! I was practicing it yesterday with one of my coaches that I roll with sometimes and it does not feel good in any way at all. As the Gracie's coined it, "Sonnen tried the 'Brazilian Tap' to try and get the ref to briefly break the fighters up and then let them resume...."

But yeah if it WAS a bad call it would of sucked. Overall though the tap was for sure a tap! There wasn't anything Sonnen could of done to escape the Triangle and Armbar together.


----------



## Pound&Mound

Silva got exposed hardcore.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

Pound&Mound said:


> Silva got exposed hardcore.


I can see why your rep is in the negative... exposed means put into a situation that we haven't seen before... Anderson has been in every situation we saw him in before, he just didn't handle them as well as he had in the past.


----------



## Fieos

Talk about fights being open to interpretation... I saw Chael winning the standup, the transitions, and the ground control for 23 minutes of that fight. To those who don't feel Silva took some damage in that fight go back and watch him leaving the cage and walking out. He looks like he wants to go straight to the hospital. Even if Chael aggravated an existing injury he still put Silva in some pain. Chael took some damage himself but I don't get all wound up over superficial cuts. 

Silva showed that he could keep his composure while getting dominated. People can say that he was toying with Chael but you could see the frustration/desperation in Silva in the third and fourth rounds.

Silva is the best in the world but Chael made him look very, very human.


----------



## prolyfic

Pound&Mound said:


> Silva got exposed hardcore.


^^^This, Silva did absolutely got exposed....

Exposed for having an amazing chin, 
Exposed for having a champions heart,
Exposed for having the balls to take shots to let the opponent feel comfortable enough to make a mistake,
Exposed for being tough as nails,...

Or did you mean something else :confused02:

Anyway point is Silva along with 90% of the mma population knew he was gonna get taken down. The thing is how much did his rib injury prevent him from stopping the takedown/ getting up. Even with that the point is other than GSP who is really gonna take him down at will. And like I said if he didn't have the rib injury would he have been able to get up.......


----------



## vilify

Fieos said:


> Talk about fights being open to interpretation... *I saw Chael winning the standup*, the transitions, and the ground control for 23 minutes of that fight. To those who don't feel Silva took some damage in that fight go back and watch him leaving the cage and walking out. He looks like he wants to go straight to the hospital. Even if Chael aggravated an existing injury he still put Silva in some pain. Chael took some damage himself but I don't get all wound up over superficial cuts.
> 
> Silva showed that he could keep his composure while getting dominated. People can say that he was toying with Chael but you could see the frustration/desperation in Silva in the third and fourth rounds.
> 
> Silva is the best in the world but Chael made him look very, very human.


Im sure you know thats not true

Sonnen held his own and even scored a flash knockdown BUT he was NOT winning the standup. I think you like almost everyone else was so suprised by sonnens performance, that you have allowed it to cloud your better judgement.

I give sonnen credit but I must admit that if Andy was at 100% Sonnen would get wrecked on his feet twice as bad as he did this time.


----------



## 420atalon

Silva has an excellent and very dangerous guard. I must admit while watching the fight I was very surprised that Silva's guard wasn't actually looking as dangerous as usual and I think this had to do with his ribs. A healthy Silva submits Sonnen early in the fight imo.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

420atalon said:


> Silva has an excellent and very dangerous guard. I must admit while watching the fight I was very surprised that Silva's guard wasn't actually looking as dangerous as usual and I think this had to do with his ribs. A healthy Silva submits Sonnen early in the fight imo.


those elbows were just raw nasty LOL i dont know which is deadlier him on top or the bottom....


----------



## osmium

Fieos said:


> Talk about fights being open to interpretation... I saw Chael winning the standup, the transitions, and the ground control for 23 minutes of that fight. To those who don't feel Silva took some damage in that fight go back and watch him leaving the cage and walking out. He looks like he wants to go straight to the hospital. Even if Chael aggravated an existing injury he still put Silva in some pain. Chael took some damage himself but I don't get all wound up over superficial cuts.
> 
> Silva showed that he could keep his composure while getting dominated. People can say that he was toying with Chael but you could see the frustration/desperation in Silva in the third and fourth rounds.
> 
> Silva is the best in the world but Chael made him look very, very human.


The only times the fight was close to being stopped or was stopped was when Chael was in danger. When he got rocked badly and when he was triangled and then armbar'd. The fight didn't play out exactly the way I thought it would but that was probably because of the rib injury. Everyone going in knew the deal Sonnen had to grind out a 5 round decision to win and that was unlikely because he would have to avoid being KOed standing and subbed on the ground which are the two things Silva is best at.

I don't know too many humans who can take being slammed, ridden, and punched by a world class wrestler for 4 rounds while having cracked ribs and look better than him coming out for the fifth. I thought the fight was a perfect example of why it is so hard to beat this guy.


----------



## osmium

Anyone who riots over a ******* sporting event deserves to be mauled by police dogs then beaten with batons. You have to be a major douchebag to endanger people and damage the property of others like that over games.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Fieos said:


> Talk about fights being open to interpretation...


Tell me about It!

Sonnen dominated the fight, yet most people were impressed with Anderson Silva because of his "rib injury" and "chin". Go figure!

One things for sure, GSP will beat Anderson Silva when he decides to go 185lbs


----------



## DrJekyll540

Nefilim777 said:


> The fact that Anderson was straight up dropping his hands after Chael tagged him shows how little he was bothered by his stand up. And it was Silva's excellent guard that kept Chael from finishing him off, if you look back at it he was transitioning really nicely from butterfly guard to full guard with one leg so Chael couldn't get into quarter guard and mount. Chael did pass a few times but the majority of the fight saw Silva on his back so its not that surprising. That being said though Chael did really well to posture up and avoid Silva transitioning or catching him in a submission, until the very end of course.


The reason is stand up looked so terrible is because he was worried about Chael jumping in for a takedown and at times he looked afraid to engage because of Chaels takedowns. But i must say he is amazing off his back


----------



## VolcomX311

Vale_Tudo said:


> Tell me about It!
> 
> Sonnen dominated the fight, yet most people were impressed with Anderson Silva because of his "rib injury" and "chin". Go figure!
> 
> One things for sure, GSP will beat Anderson Silva when he decides to go 185lbs


That happens. More people were talking about Urijah Faber's heart, after Aldo layed the worst raping by low kicks in MMA history.

I agree GSP would beat Andy.


----------



## DrJekyll540

VolcomX311 said:


> That happens. More people were talking about Urijah Faber's heart, after Aldo layed the worst raping by low kicks in MMA history.
> 
> I agree GSP would beat Andy.


I want to see Shields vs GSP just because Shields dominated Hendo and he is an amazing wrestler.


----------



## VolcomX311

DrJekyll540 said:


> I want to see Shields vs GSP just because Shields dominated Hendo and he is an amazing wrestler.


He did, but Hendo is Greco Roman, so they were both technically wrestlers, but Shields was a freestyle wrestler, so the dynamics of a TD and TDD were different. Hendo's TDD is best expressed from the clinch and countering leverage, as oppose to a strong sprawl, so Shields landing all those TD's on him weren't as shocking to me. 

GSP however, is in my opinion, just a superior version of Shields all around (same with Kos and Fitch). Shield's did show some solid TD's, but his TD's were good, in of themselves. Whereas, GSP's TD's are effective because he masks them behind dynamic striking, foot work and he comes in at precise times and odd angles.

GSP doesn't have the most powerful shot, he's just got the best timing. This is all opinion of course, so we'll see how GSP handles Kos first (then Fitch, then maybe Shields). 

I don't know how I feel about watching 3 championship wrestling matches in a row though.


----------



## Toxic

Silva's ground control consisted a little bit to much of him being punched in the face. I mean seriously he got his ass beat and we are talking about his control. What a great strategy it was to avoid Sonnen going for any kind of submission he just kept letting him punch him in the face. Great job Anderson!!!!


----------



## VolcomX311

Toxic said:


> Silva's ground control consisted a little bit to much of him being punched in the face. I mean seriously he got his ass beat and we are talking about his control. What a great strategy it was to avoid Sonnen going for any kind of submission he just kept letting him punch him in the face. Great job Anderson!!!!


He trains at Blackhouse and got it from Big Nog. Block with your jaw-jitsu.


----------



## osmium

VolcomX311 said:


> He did, but Hendo is Greco Roman, so they were both technically wrestlers, but Shields was a freestyle wrestler, so the dynamics of a TD and TDD were different. Hendo's TDD is best expressed from the clinch and countering leverage, as oppose to a strong sprawl, so Shields landing all those TD's on him weren't as shocking to me.
> 
> GSP however, is in my opinion, just a superior version of Shields all around (same with Kos and Fitch). Shield's did show some solid TD's, but his TD's were good, in of themselves. Whereas, GSP's TD's are effective because he masks them behind dynamic striking, foot work and he comes in at precise times and odd angles.
> 
> GSP doesn't have the most powerful shot, he's just got the best timing. This is all opinion of course, so we'll see how GSP handles Kos first (then Fitch, then maybe Shields).
> 
> I don't know how I feel about watching 3 championship wrestling matches in a row though.


If you watch Hendo in pride he used to have a really nice and fast sprawl. I think Hendo did bad grappling with Shields because he is old and broken down not because he was a greco guy.



Toxic said:


> Silva's ground control consisted a little bit to much of him being punched in the face. I mean seriously he got his ass beat and we are talking about his control. What a great strategy it was to avoid Sonnen going for any kind of submission he just kept letting him punch him in the face. Great job Anderson!!!!


He did a nice job of head and arm control at times and a really good job of wrist control to keep the triangle viable throughout the fight. Also he released wrist control to throw fast sharp strikes from the bottom and instantly got it back many times. Sonnen wasn't able to land heavy blows on the ground very often most of those strikes were like ear slaps and 3 inch fist bumps. He didn't dominate from bottom by any means but after the first he did a good job defensively and offensively off his back.


----------



## No_Mercy

It's only impressive that Chael was able to execute his game plan on the world's greatest pound for pound fighter. Has Chael done anything different in all of his fights. Not so much...

Anderson wins with all different kind of wizardy moves...

Anybody can lay there and gnp your way to victory ala Shields, Fitch, Tito, etc...etc. How many can boast actually coming from behind to take it down. As I said in a previous post anybody can implement their ABC game plan, but what if everything wasn't going your way. That fight reminded me of Michael Jordan's Flu Game. Sick as a dog, but still pulled out the victory. 

Can't deny the champion's will to win...


----------



## mastodon2222

Pound&Mound said:


> Silva got exposed hardcore.


Silva has been in trouble with good wrestlers before - Lutter, Hendo, and now Sonnen - he's relatively thin below the waist and is going to get taken down, but he doesn't panic and won all three fights -gotta give props.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

AlphaDawg said:


> For some odd reason, UFC really wants to do Belfort vs Silva even though UFC 103 did terrible buy rate wise. So Okami vs Belfort would be a bad idea since Belfort would get manhandled. They'll probably do Leben vs Belfort so that Vitor has a better chance of getting the TKO/KO.


There were rumors that Leban was to fight Wanderlie after his whole call out shtick, dont know what became of that... maybe that winner vs Belfort if no Okami vs Belfort (which I would personally love to see) A manhandled 'roid monkey is my favorite kind of 'roid monkey!


----------



## evilstevie

prolyfic said:


> ^^^This, Silva did absolutely got exposed....
> 
> 
> .....Exposed for having the balls to take shots to let the opponent feel comfortable enough to make a mistake,


I hope to god you're not talking about the beating that Silva took during standup. The reason that Silva almost got KO'd on a few occasions on his feet, was because he completely sold out against the takedown, and as a result of that he almost got KO'd by Sonnen. That had nothing to do with laying some elaborate trap for Sonnen - Silva was scared of the takedown, sold out to prevent it, and almost got KO'd as a result.

Also, those shots that Silva took on the ground....he had no choice but to take them. Sonnen took Silva to the ground and beat his head in for 23 minutes, and there was nothing, nothing Silva could do to stop it. So he did the only thing he could do, which was lay back and get his face smashed in, then pull of the sub with a couple minutes left. Good for him. He definitely deserved the win, but Sonnen definitely tooled him.

If you look at my previous Sonnen posts, I think/thought the guy was an idiot prior to the fight, and predicted that Silva would tool him completely. I'm no Sonnen fan, but the way some of you guys rewrite history after the fight is over, pretending that Silva is some grand wizard laying a trap for Sonnen to stumble into is just absurd. I've watched that fight 3x now, and Silva got outclassed, outworked, and outfought for 23 minutes of that fight, and nothing like that has ever happened to him before. Even when Silva has lost, he has never been dominated like Sonnen dominated him. I think that Silva will never accept a rematch with Sonnen, because he knows if he does, he will lose.


----------



## vilify

^^ you're a funny guy.


----------



## creepjacker

A healthy Silva finishes this fight in no more than 2 rounds. You could see the rib was seriously affecting his movement. He just wasn't even trying to defend the takedown half the time. Heck, at one point, it actually looked like he just sat down, prolly cause getting speared in the ribs while being taken down was feeling like death. You gotta understand, it hurts to even breath with a bruised/ cracked rib, let alone fight.


----------



## evilstevie

I'm getting so tired of the rib excuse. Silva looked exactly the same prior to this fight as he did in any other fight. He showed no evidence of any rib problem whatsoever. Only after the fight, after he got dominated, did we learn that "his ribs hurt". There's nothing worse than people making excuses for a poor performance. I think Sonnen is an idiot by the way. And I'm sure his "ribs hurt" too.


----------



## HexRei

evilstevie said:


> I think Sonnen is an idiot by the way. And I'm sure his "ribs hurt" too.


It looked like his face was the hurtiest part. You know, with all the cuts and bruises inflicted by a guy who was on his back almost the whole time.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

evilstevie said:


> I'm getting so tired of the rib excuse. Silva looked exactly the same prior to this fight as he did in any other fight. He showed no evidence of any rib problem whatsoever. Only after the fight, after he got dominated, did we learn that "his ribs hurt". There's nothing worse than people making excuses for a poor performance. I think Sonnen is an idiot by the way. And I'm sure his "ribs hurt" too.


yea he totally didnt grab his rib cage after the first round. Good eyes.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

ZeroPRIDE said:


> yea he totally didnt grab his rib cage after the first round. Good eyes.


Which means Chael hurt Silva's ribs in the first round. Silva had no problem postponing his fight with Vitor twice because he wasn't 100%, why would he go into this fight with Chael with a broken rib? It just doesn't seem like him at all.


----------



## osmium

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Which means Chael hurt Silva's ribs in the first round. *Silva had no problem postponing his fight with Vitor twice because he wasn't 100%,* why would he go into this fight with Chael with a broken rib? It just doesn't seem like him at all.


This isn't true at all. The date for the fight wasn't set when Silva had his surgery. He announced after the Forrest fight he needed it. It wasn't even clear that was going to be the fight because when it was floated Vitor waffled on whether or not to accept. If the date was pushed back it was the UFC's fault for trying to schedule it so closely with the estimated rehab time. 

His ribs weren't broken they were badly bruised going into the fight and it happened about a week before the fight. They pretty much immediately cracked once the fight got going. That isn't something you can say "well chael did it to him" because bruised ribs are very susceptible to further injury.


----------



## oldfan

creepjacker said:


> A healthy Silva finishes this fight in no more than 2 rounds. You could see the rib was seriously affecting his movement. He just wasn't even trying to defend the takedown half the time. Heck, at one point, it actually looked like he just sat down, prolly cause getting speared in the ribs while being taken down was feeling like death. *You gotta understand, it hurts to even breath with a bruised/ cracked rib, let alone fight.*


this is very true.^^^

Here's anderson on august 4 three days after Sorres says he couldn't breathe and three days before the fight. The poor guy can barely move. Which side has the cracked rib? was it the side his trainer is punching?






I don't know why the damn thing won't embed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceHlbz86Tp0


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

osmium said:


> *This isn't true at all. The date for the fight wasn't set when Silva had his surgery.* He announced after the Forrest fight he needed it. It wasn't even clear that was going to be the fight because when it was floated Vitor waffled on whether or not to accept. If the date was pushed back it was the UFC's fault for trying to schedule it so closely with the estimated rehab time.
> 
> His ribs weren't broken they were badly bruised going into the fight and it happened about a week before the fight. They pretty much immediately cracked once the fight got going. That isn't something you can say "well chael did it to him" because bruised ribs are very susceptible to further injury.


I never said that. Silva needed surgery, so the first fight that was supposed to happen had to be rescheduled. Then Silva wasn't 100% so the second fight got postponed. There's nothing wrong about that. If you're not in good shape because of a health issue then a fighter has every right not to fight. Especially if you're a champion. Fact is Anderson didn't take the fight because he was still injured. He didn't do that against Chael which to me means that it wasn't much of an issue to him. He probably thought that it's not so bad and he doesn't need to tell Dana he can't fight because of bruised ribs a week before fight time. Many people have said it before, you never fight at 100%, but Anderson chose to fight. There are no excuses from this point forth. Chael broke Silva's ribs, that's a fact (although I still haven't seen X-rays, but I believe him). It doesn't really matter if his ribs were bruised before, they don't just break, someone has to break them.


----------



## osmium

oldfan said:


> this is very true.^^^
> 
> Here's anderson on august 4 three days after Sorres says he couldn't breathe and three days before the fight. The poor guy can barely move. Which side has the cracked rib? was it the side his trainer is punching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why the damn thing won't embed


Silva was winging haymakers torquing his entire torso in the fourth and fifth rounds with cracked ribs. This guy is extremely mentally strong he barely gave any signs that he was hurt during the fight. Chael was punching him in the face and his expression wasn't changing. Not showing weakness is a big part of his game. 

I guess you are going to say the doctors who diagnosed him with cracked ribs are liars also because your stupid ass conspiracy theory doesn't fit in with him being able to do what he did in the fight with injured ribs.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I never said that. Silva needed surgery, so the first fight that was supposed to happen had to be rescheduled. Then Silva wasn't 100% so the second fight got postponed. There's nothing wrong about that. If you're not in good shape because of a health issue then a fighter has every right not to fight. Especially if you're a champion. Fact is Anderson didn't take the fight because he was still injured. He didn't do that against Chael which to me means that it wasn't much of an issue to him. He probably thought that it's not so bad and he doesn't need to tell Dana he can't fight because of bruised ribs a week before fight time. Many people have said it before, you never fight at 100%, but Anderson chose to fight. There are no excuses from this point forth. Chael broke Silva's ribs, that's a fact (although I still haven't seen X-rays, but I believe him). It doesn't really matter if his ribs were bruised before, they don't just break, someone has to break them.


You can't reschedule a fight that was never scheduled. Immediately after the forrest fight silva told everyone he was going to have elbow surgery(because he went into the forrest fight with the injury). The date was pushed back before any training camps were going on for it also because his rehab wasn't on schedule. We are talking about a week before the fight was supposed to happen with this injury.


----------



## oldfan

Make up your mind. Is it his excuse for being dominated for 4 rounds or is he so tough it didn't affect him? Or is it both?


----------



## jongurley

Silva won,, who cares about excuses, trash talk or whatever.. LOL :thumb02: 

WAR SILVA


----------



## osmium

oldfan said:


> Make up your mind. Is it his excuse for being dominated for 4 rounds or is he so tough it didn't affect him? Or is it both?


He wasn't dominated for 4 rounds. Being ridden while hit with 3 inch fist bumps isn't being dominated he was losing a fight for 4 rounds. Nuance clearly isn't your strong point though.

I never said it didn't affect him I said he was able to gut out doing some things with cracked ribs you are claiming he wouldn't be able to do with badly bruised ribs. Moderate amounts of complexity in an argument seems to be too much for you.

It's clearly why he wasn't even attempting to sprawl we have seen in the past he knows how to do that. Chael alluded to that in the post fight press conference. There is a big difference between executing single fluid actions with cracked ribs and straining for an extended period of time to overpower another human being with cracked ribs. If you are mentally strong you can overcome the pain for the former but your body will still probably give out attempting the latter.


----------



## SideWays222

Lmao i love how ignorant people in this forum are. Chael only hit Anderson with 3 inch punches now??? I remember plenty of big swing punches. This is beyond hilarious to me... I have never seen such denial in my life.


----------



## gwabblesore

Will Chael win next time? I'm not sure, it's a competitive bout, Silva has proven that his guard's the real deal. Will Silva knock Chael the **** out next time (this was what most predicted)? No Chael will take him down every round because Silva cannot defend Chael's takedowns and cannot get up once on his back. This rematch needs to happen.


----------



## HexRei

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao i love how ignorant people in this forum are. Chael only hit Anderson with 3 inch punches now??? I remember plenty of big swing punches. This is beyond hilarious to me... I have never seen such denial in my life.


haha seriously? neg rep me over saying chael looked beat up? WOW. reality check time bro. open your eyes. you're the first person I've even seen dispute this fact.

I mean look at his face, days later. ffs.

http://blip.tv/file/3985916


----------



## No_Mercy

HexRei said:


> haha seriously? neg rep me over saying chael looked beat up? WOW. reality check time bro. open your eyes. you're the first person I've even seen dispute this fact.
> 
> I mean look at his face, days later. ffs.
> 
> http://blip.tv/file/3985916


I actually laughed as soon as the camera showed his face...lolz...but can't help but feel for em a tiny bit...


----------



## Mckeever

osmium said:


> He wasn't dominated for 4 rounds. Being ridden while hit with 3 inch fist bumps isn't being dominated he was losing a fight for 4 rounds. Nuance clearly isn't your strong point though.
> 
> I never said it didn't affect him I said he was able to gut out doing some things with cracked ribs you are claiming he wouldn't be able to do with badly bruised ribs. Moderate amounts of complexity in an argument seems to be too much for you.
> 
> It's clearly why he wasn't even attempting to sprawl we have seen in the past he knows how to do that. Chael alluded to that in the post fight press conference. There is a big difference between executing single fluid actions with cracked ribs and straining for an extended period of time to overpower another human being with cracked ribs. If you are mentally strong you can overcome the pain for the former but your body will still probably give out attempting the latter.


lmao. And GSP didnt dominate Hardy or Alves did he? I guess sonnen didnt dominate Marquardt either? Sonnen even got the better of Andy in the striking.

Like i said earlier, people really showing their true colours in this thread. People like Osium, unable to actually admit what happened in the fight, in complete denial.

You carry on performing you're mental gymnastics Osium in order to convince yourself you are actually right, when in fact, you are horribly, horribly wrong.


----------



## tecnotut

osmium said:


> Anyone who riots over a ******* sporting event deserves to be mauled by police dogs then beaten with batons. You have to be a major douchebag to endanger people and damage the property of others like that over games.


You know what, you're correct. But let me ask you this: if you would've lost $10,000.00 on a Vegas bet because of an obvious bad call, how calm will you really be? Remember, there's lots of money involved here, and in many instances, a lot more than 10k.


----------



## creepjacker

Yeah, I saw the tap as soon as it happened. Sure, he only tapped once, but it was an obvious tap.


----------



## Finnsidious

If you give a shout out for the production crew, you should also be talking what a punk Sonnen is for pretending he didn't tap in the first place.

That fact has kind of been lost in all the excitement around the fight, and because he gave up very quickly on trying to pretend he didn't tap. None of that changes the fact that he did in fact, try to pretend he didn't tap, when he clearly did.

This is not the first time Sonnen has done this, and it's just another reason to hate him. There never would have been any potential riot if he had just stood up and admitted he lost right away instead of douching it up.


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> haha seriously? neg rep me over saying chael looked beat up? WOW. reality check time bro. open your eyes. you're the first person I've even seen dispute this fact.
> 
> I mean look at his face, days later. ffs.
> 
> http://blip.tv/file/3985916


I havent disputed the fact that his face looked messed up. I think its funny that you guys would bring this up as proof that Silva did more dmg to Sonnen. Which is something i have seen plenty of people say. Its sad and almost nuts if someone actually believe that. You open your eyes man and quit being so bias. Chael kicked the crap out of silva until he got submitted. His face looked worse after the fight but so?? That doesnt proof anything... they have different skin types.

and also... he doesn't even look that bad... hes a bit bruised but that's it. I doubt any of that even hurts him anymore.. I mean for crist sakes, you take a swing for my leg and il be bruising within a couple of minutes.

*McKeever*... thats EXACTLY how i feel right now. Its shocking to me what people have convinced themselves. If Silva was beating the crap out of Chael and then Chael submitted him i seriously think people would be talking alot differently. I imagine it would be somewhat like this... "_SILVA WAS DOMINATING THE WHOLE FIGHT!! THE WHOLE FIGHT!!! CHAEL COULDNT DO ANYTHING EXCEPT LUCKING OUT THE LAST MINUTE BECAUSE SILVA GOT SLOPPY PUNCHING HIS FACE IN_"

I almost guarantee that would be the trend.


BTW Hexrei.. not sure if it was you BUT if you did neg rep me back then you could have left your name. If not then this message goes to whoever did neg me. To the person that did yes "Ignorant" i stick by it.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Sonnen layed and prayed. He did nothing. I gave every round to Silva because he dominated the fight. Granted I didn't watch the fight at all, I just compared faces after the round.

Damage to the Face > Everything Else


----------



## Evo

tecnotut said:


> You know what, you're correct. But let me ask you this: if you would've lost $10,000.00 on a Vegas bet because of an obvious bad call, how calm will you really be? Remember, there's lots of money involved here, and in many instances, a lot more than 10k.


Don't bet 10k on a sporting event? :confused02:



I didn't get to watch the fight but did end up reading about it. Thankfully I managed to find the part that showed he did tap so there's no doubts in my mind about it.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

*My Silva v Sonnen Highlight*

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=14126296&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=14126296&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/14126296">"Legendary"</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user4489930">WarHendo33</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

AlphaDawg said:


> Sonnen layed and prayed. He did nothing. I gave every round to Silva because he dominated the fight. Granted I didn't watch the fight at all, I just compared faces after the round.
> 
> Damage to the Face > Everything Else


I needed until the third sentence to realize the sarcasm. Good job. :thumb02:


----------



## OHKO

This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Zuffa, LLC,and/or its affiliates. 


That was fast.


----------



## AmdM

They have an automatic filter in youtube, change the title and you´ll be fine.


----------



## capsal

just stream it for us, we want to see it


----------



## AlphaDawg

Nice music choice. I was expecting one of those highlights with some generic Evanescence/Linkin Park song.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

Yeah this was the 4th time I uploaded this video, my account got suspended haha... I just made a new account... Stay tuned!


----------



## Leed

Ehh, didn't see it.


----------



## michelangelo

Finnsidious said:


> If you give a shout out for the production crew, you should also be talking what a punk Sonnen is for pretending he didn't tap in the first place.


That's the point: Sonnen made the fight even more entertaining up until and beyond the very end by "brazilian tapping."

The UFC is now the WWE...


----------



## osmium

Mckeever said:


> lmao. And GSP didnt dominate Hardy or Alves did he? I guess sonnen didnt dominate Marquardt either? Sonnen even got the better of Andy in the striking.
> 
> Like i said earlier, people really showing their true colours in this thread. People like Osium, unable to actually admit what happened in the fight, in complete denial.
> 
> You carry on performing you're mental gymnastics Osium in order to convince yourself you are actually right, when in fact, you are horribly, horribly wrong.


None of those fights are examples of domination. People like you, sideways, and oldfan are the reason for all of humanities problems. A complete lack of perspective everything is black or white with no middle ground.


----------



## oldfan

osmium said:


> None of those fights are examples of domination. People like you, sideways, and oldfan are the reason for all of humanities problems. A complete lack of perspective everything is black or white with no middle ground.


OOOHHH! Good one!

I don't know what hurts more, being grouped with sideways and Mck or being blamed for all of humanities problems.

I can only imagine how it would hurt if it came from someone with a clue.

I've always detested the term nutthugger and have never used it but, now I understand it's meaning.

Sideways I apologise to you for making fun of your made up word doucheness. Sometimes real words are inadequate.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Ok everyone, please do not get personal. You can debate the topic all you want, just don't start aiming things at one another please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend

this thread quickly morphed into a flaming, bashing, fan love thread. it was a good fight, both fighters did things that made you go wow at some point. a great end to a great ppv.

(let the thread die folks. penn edgar is coming up. now where is that discussion [email protected]!!!)


----------



## swpthleg

mroutdoorsman said:


> It was a clear tap... You should see what the triangle + armbar feels like! I was practicing it yesterday with one of my coaches that I roll with sometimes and it does not feel good in any way at all. As the Gracie's coined it, "Sonnen tried the 'Brazilian Tap' to try and get the ref to briefly break the fighters up and then let them resume...."
> 
> But yeah if it WAS a bad call it would of sucked. Overall though the tap was for sure a tap! There wasn't anything Sonnen could of done to escape the Triangle and Armbar together.


That's the first time I've ever seen that term in use. It isn't terribly flattering to the Gracies, IMO.


----------



## mroutdoorsman

swpthleg said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen that term in use. It isn't terribly flattering to the Gracies, IMO.


I concur wholeheartedly as it is extremely poor sportsmanship in every way you can look at it...


----------



## Rusty

The Gracies poke fun at their own nationality? I don't get it...


----------



## Slug

ok, i don't know if this has been said or not.. been browsing and see nothing on it.

DID ANYONE CATCH SILVA TRYING TO BREAK SONNEN'S ARM AFTER THE TAP?

After the ref got ontop to stop the action, Silva took his off hand and grabbed his other to secure an armbar and looked like he wanted to break off Sonnen's arm after the tap. Looked dirty as fuh to me.. don't know if anyone else caught that.

still i like a.silva, but it was dirty..


----------



## Majortom505

RustyRenegade said:


> The Gracies poke fun at their own nationality? I don't get it...


Did you hear the one about the two Americans on the......


----------



## AmdM

Slug said:


> ok, i don't know if this has been said or not.. been browsing and see nothing on it.
> 
> DID ANYONE CATCH SILVA TRYING TO BREAK SONNEN'S ARM AFTER THE TAP?
> 
> After the ref got ontop to stop the action, Silva took his off hand and grabbed his other to secure an armbar and looked like he wanted to break off Sonnen's arm after the tap. Looked dirty as fuh to me.. don't know if anyone else caught that.
> 
> still i like a.silva, but it was dirty..


It has been talked about.

Silva wasn´t letting the arm go because Chael acted like a douche by saying he didn´t tapped. Only when the ref said to Chael, "It´s over, you tapped" Silva let the arm go.
Besides if we wanted to break his arm he would´ve.
Luckly for Chael Silva is not that kind of human being.

p.s. What´s the caps lock all about?


----------



## AmdM

swpthleg said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen that term in use. It isn't terribly flattering to the Gracies, IMO.


What do you mean by that? It´s isn´t like they are calling it "the gracie tap".



RustyRenegade said:


> The Gracies poke fun at their own nationality? I don't get it...


I think it´s more a question of origin than anything else.
Let´s not forget they´ve had Vale tudo since much longer than the world has MMA.
Besides, to be a "smart" (not sure the word is the correct) there in Brasil is kind of a compliment, so if anything they would be proud of it.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> None of those fights are examples of domination. People like you, sideways, and oldfan are the reason for all of humanities problems. A complete lack of perspective everything is black or white with no middle ground.


"*Back on planet Earth*"
You just cant see the truth because your too busy swallowing silvas private parts. Nut huggery turns you into a mindless Zombie so you cant comprehend the truth. Check out SouthPark Gay Fish episode... You have the same problem Cartman has.



oldfan said:


> OOOHHH! Good one!
> 
> I don't know what hurts more, being grouped with sideways and Mck or being blamed for all of humanities problems.
> 
> I can only imagine how it would hurt if it came from someone with a clue.
> 
> I've always detested the term nutthugger and have never used it but, now I understand it's meaning.
> 
> Sideways I apologise to you for making fun of your made up word doucheness. Sometimes real words are inadequate.


Ay no problem man... you now see the reason i have to make up words to insult people here. A proper insult just doesn't reach them for some reason...


----------



## oldfan

OK the man said no more personal attacks.

I would just like to politely ask osmium, since since chael won all four rounds, some of them 10/8 on the judges cards, he out struck the greatest striker in the game on the feet and landed more punches than anderson has taken in all of his previous UFC fights combined (2nd most in UFC HISTORY), why was that not dominant and what do you consider dominant?
(whew...is that really one sentence?)


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

http://vimeo.com/14126296


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=14126296&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=14126296&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/14126296">"Legendary"</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user4489930">WarHendo33</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## Leed

osmium said:


> None of those fights are examples of domination. People like you, sideways, and oldfan are the reason for all of humanities problems. A complete lack of perspective everything is black or white with no middle ground.


It's you who sees everything in black or white, not people like sideways, oldfan and mckeever. They know very well that Silva won the fight and pulled out a great sub, but they are also giving props for Chael being the only one who could do that to Silva. In fact, that is very middle grounded. You're the one who sees everything in black or white, because you only see Silva and give zero credits to Chael. I guess people like Dana White, the three judges (where two of them gave one round 10-8 to Chael, which means domination), Stephan Bonnar and others (who I would guess know about MMA a bit more then you do) who said that Chael was dominating the fight also are reasons for all the humanity problems..


----------



## SideWays222

AlphaDawg said:


> Sonnen layed and prayed. He did nothing. I gave every round to Silva because he dominated the fight. Granted I didn't watch the fight at all, I just compared faces after the round.
> 
> Damage to the Face > Everything Else


We should start basing Decisions on whos face looks worse after the fight. They put up 2 Face pics next to each other... the guy who looks more beat up must have lost the fight. And there we go no more crappy decisions anymore.!!

Dmg to Face > ALL


----------



## PheelGoodInc

It amazes me how people see this fight as some sort of huge victory for Silva. It was a victory, but it also exposed a MAJOR weakness in Silva's game.

I give credit to Silva for the win. Hand down. He pulled the sub and got the W.

BUT

People on here talk about Silva's heart and chin... then call Chael pillow hands? Which is it people?

Chael rocked Silva on the feet, and dominated every aspect of that fight until 1 1/2 minute left. Chael controlled that fight, dictated the entire pace.

I almost feel like pulling the the threads after the staredown where the same people who are defending Silva, were calling KO / TKO in the first / second rond. Calling it a murder lebanesque style. Then Chael came out, and did what very few people expected. He gave a total asswhooping to the most dominant fighter in MMA. Chael won 23 minutes of the fight, Silva won 15 seconds. Give him the respect he desrves.


----------



## SideWays222

PheelGoodInc said:


> It amazes me how people see this fight as some sort of huge victory for Silva. It was a victory, but it also exposed a MAJOR weakness in Silva's game.
> 
> I give credit to Silva for the win. Hand down. He pulled the sub and got the W.
> 
> BUT
> 
> People on here talk about Silva's heart and chin... then call Chael pillow hands? Which is it people?
> 
> Chael rocked Silva on the feet, and dominated every aspect of that fight until 1 1/2 minute left. Chael controlled that fight, dictated the entire pace.
> 
> I almost feel like pulling the the threads after the staredown where the same people who are defending Silva, were calling KO / TKO in the first / second rond. Calling it a murder lebanesque style. Then Chael came out, and did what very few people expected. He gave a total asswhooping to the most dominant fighter in MMA. Chael won 23 minutes of the fight, Silva won 15 seconds. Give him the respect he desrves.


Im with you on that... I give up though. People wont EVER give someone credit that they dislike. Its a damn shame too because if anyone deserves some respect its Chael.


----------



## VolcomX311

I don't even think it "exposed" Anderson's weakness, it just reaffirmed it. Anderson has long since been suspect to having a weak TDD and speculations of how he really doesn't like working off his back. Andy just hasn't fought anyone with strong enough wrestling to fully exploit it.

Hendo was a good wrestler, but a Greco Roman, so he didn't have a far shooting TD (like Chaels' freestyle wrestling) and Hendo was doing well with his wrestling until he decided to stand and trade.


----------



## HexRei

SideWays222 said:


> I havent disputed the fact that his face looked messed up. I think its funny that you guys would bring this up as proof that Silva did more dmg to Sonnen. Which is something i have seen plenty of people say. Its sad and almost nuts if someone actually believe that. You open your eyes man and quit being so bias. Chael kicked the crap out of silva until he got submitted. His face looked worse after the fight but so?? That doesnt proof anything... they have different skin types.
> 
> and also... he doesn't even look that bad... hes a bit bruised but that's it. I doubt any of that even hurts him anymore.. I mean for crist sakes, you take a swing for my leg and il be bruising within a couple of minutes.
> 
> *McKeever*... thats EXACTLY how i feel right now. Its shocking to me what people have convinced themselves. If Silva was beating the crap out of Chael and then Chael submitted him i seriously think people would be talking alot differently. I imagine it would be somewhat like this... "_SILVA WAS DOMINATING THE WHOLE FIGHT!! THE WHOLE FIGHT!!! CHAEL COULDNT DO ANYTHING EXCEPT LUCKING OUT THE LAST MINUTE BECAUSE SILVA GOT SLOPPY PUNCHING HIS FACE IN_"
> 
> I almost guarantee that would be the trend.
> 
> 
> BTW Hexrei.. not sure if it was you BUT if you did neg rep me back then you could have left your name. If not then this message goes to whoever did neg me. To the person that did yes "Ignorant" i stick by it.


The post you neg repped me over literally said only that Chael's face was bruised and cut but Silva from the bottom. Sorry if that hurt your feelings but your neg rep was ridiculous. As if because I'm a moderator I shouldn't be able to say what I want about a fight.

But you know what? I don't think Chael was doing a lot of damage from the top. I have watched this fight many times with a lot of different people and every single one has commented on the ridiculous number of worthless strikes Chael threw from the top. Yeah some of them he loaded up on but 90% he did not. Those ones were just to keep the ref from standing them back up. I mean ear slaps? hammerfists with a whopping six inches of elevation? The pendulum strikes that wouldn't hurt an infant? 

And please cut it out with your act like you're impartial or something dude. You were on Chael's jock leading up to this fight. In fact, at first I thought you were joking because I couldn't imagine you actually appreciated his over the top, insulting, lying smacktalk. But you are hardly some being fair-minded about this issue, you are as polarized as anyone I've seen on this topic.


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> The post you neg repped me over literally said only that Chael's face was bruised and cut but Silva from the bottom. Sorry if that hurt your feelings but your neg rep was ridiculous. As if because I'm a moderator I shouldn't be able to say what I want about a fight.
> 
> But you know what? I don't think Chael was doing a lot of damage from the top. I have watched this fight many times with a lot of different people and every single one has commented on the ridiculous number of worthless strikes Chael threw from the top. Yeah some of them he loaded up on but 90% he did not. Those ones were just to keep the ref from standing them back up. I mean ear slaps? hammerfists with a whopping six inches of elevation? The pendulum strikes that wouldn't hurt an infant?
> 
> And please cut it out with your act like you're impartial or something dude. You were on Chael's jock leading up to this fight. In fact, at first I thought you were joking because I couldn't imagine you actually appreciated his over the top, insulting, lying smacktalk. But you are hardly some being fair-minded about this issue, you are as polarized as anyone I've seen on this topic.



Alright buddy... Chael kicked the crap out of silva for 23minutes then got submitted. Thats what i saw and thats what happened... you can dissect the fight all you want but that doesn't change the truth.

yes i was on Chaels jock.. i appreciate the skill set he posses and i was pretty damn close to being right on the money. I said 25min of domination but instead he slipt up at 23minutes of pure domination.

Take your DMG to face above all else philosophy to someone that is in denial as much as you are.

I give Credit to Silva for having the heart of a champion and i give Credit to Chael for putting up a fight of a lifetime. If i take away from Chaels performance then id be taking away from Silvas Heart, i dont agree on doing that to either fighter.


----------



## HexRei

SideWays222 said:


> Alright buddy... Chael kicked the crap out of silva for 23minutes then got submitted. Thats what i saw and thats what happened... you can dissect the fight all you want but that doesn't change the truth.
> 
> yes i was on Chaels jock.. i appreciate the skill set he posses and i was pretty damn close to being right on the money. I said 25min of domination but instead he slipt up at 23minutes of pure domination.
> 
> Take your DMG to face above all else philosophy to someone that is in denial as much as you are.
> 
> I give Credit to Silva for having the heart of a champion and i give Credit to Chael for putting up a fight of a lifetime. If i take away from Chaels performance then id be taking away from Silvas Heart, i dont agree on doing that to either fighter.


I agree that Chael was clearly winning for 23.5 minutes. However that doesn't change the fact that part of that win was due to some pretty silly tactics to avoid the standup. And it's not taking anything away from Chael to point out that he somehow manages to end up looking worse than the other guy at the end of fights that he basically dominated.

PS I dont actually remember if I repped you, it was a long night for me last night... what did it say?


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> I agree that Chael was clearly winning for 23.5 minutes. However that doesn't change the fact that part of that win was due to some pretty silly tactics to avoid the standup. And it's not taking anything away from Chael to point out that he somehow manages to end up looking worse than the other guy at the end of fights that he basically dominated.
> 
> PS I dont actually remember if I repped you, it was a long night for me last night... what did it say?


No it definitely is taking away from his performance saying that Chael didn't do any damage to Silva while on top. Most fighters wouldn't throw those small shots but instead just lay there. Chael decided to constantly stay active and when he had a chance he would throw bombs. He has a sensitive Skin type... thats all i see when his face looks worse then his opponent because during the fight i only see Chael kicking the crap out of him.

The neg just said "Ignorant"?


----------



## HexRei

SideWays222 said:


> No it definitely is taking away from his performance saying that Chael didn't do any damage to Silva while on top. Most fighters wouldn't throw those small shots but instead just lay there. Chael decided to constantly stay active and when he had a chance he would throw bombs. He has a sensitive Skin type... thats all i see when his face looks worse then his opponent because during the fight i only see Chael kicking the crap out of him.
> 
> The neg just said "Ignorant"?


I didn't say he did no damage. Silva did have a black eye and obviously bruises are harder to see on a black dude. I still say that 90% of those shots he threw were meaningless busywork, though, which bothers me. 

And that wasn't me. i would have signed it and been more verbose. I don't throw one-word insults.


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> I didn't say he did no damage. Silva did have a black eye and obviously bruises are harder to see on a black dude. I still say that 90% of those shots he threw were meaningless busywork, though, which bothers me.
> 
> And that wasn't me. i would have signed it and been more verbose. I don't throw one-word insults.


I dont think he was throwing small shots just to throw them. He threw them to Yes not get stood up but to also keep the pressure on Anderson. What would you want him to do?? Just lay there until the Ref stands it up?? He fought a great fight and deserves credit for beating the crap out of Silva. If he didn't throw those small shots i guarantee the Sub would have came much sooner. How his face looks after the fight doesn't mean squat and anyone bringing that up is just on Andersons nuts.

Yeah it didnt look like one of your Negs BUT seeing as how i negd you i figured it was just there for payback.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Well, it clearly was stated on MMAweekly, 2 weeks before the fight Anderson suffered a rib injury training with Lyoto. He could have back out. After all that Chael said and Anderson still taking the fight shows he has a champion's heart. Point & case- most all of sat stunned watching Silva get _beat up badly on the feet and on the ground._ Chael is a game fighter but I think if Anderson was injury free, Silva would have certainly put on a much better performance. A rematch just has to happen. It would be so interesting and a massive draw to see what a healthy Anderson would do with his back against the wall...


----------



## HexRei

SideWays222 said:


> I dont think he was throwing small shots just to throw them. He threw them to Yes not get stood up but to also keep the pressure on Anderson. What would you want him to do?? Just lay there until the Ref stands it up?? He fought a great fight and deserves credit for beating the crap out of Silva. If he didn't throw those small shots i guarantee the Sub would have came much sooner. How his face looks after the fight doesn't mean squat and anyone bringing that up is just on Andersons nuts.
> 
> Yeah it didnt look like one of your Negs BUT seeing as how i negd you i figured it was just there for payback.


You might be right, and I definitely think Chael fought the smartest fight he could- he's not dumb! It's more an intrinsic issue with the rules, to me. What I don't want to see is this becoming the standard pattern in the UFC. Yeah, other guys use it (couture comes to mind) but chael really did the most successful job of it that I've seen yet.

And hey man, I wouldn't call you ignorant in the first place. We can disagree about fights all day long but you're clearly not ignorant.


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> You might be right, and I definitely think Chael fought the smartest fight he could- he's not dumb! It's more an intrinsic issue with the rules, to me. What I don't want to see is this becoming the standard pattern in the UFC. Yeah, other guys use it (couture comes to mind) but chael really did the most successful job of it that I've seen yet.
> 
> And hey man, I wouldn't call you ignorant in the first place. We can disagree about fights all day long but you're clearly not ignorant.


Now i wish i could take my Neg rep back :shame01:


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Aw how cute. You guys made up! Lol


----------



## Mx2

Slug said:


> ok, i don't know if this has been said or not.. been browsing and see nothing on it.
> 
> DID ANYONE CATCH SILVA TRYING TO BREAK SONNEN'S ARM AFTER THE TAP?
> 
> After the ref got ontop to stop the action, Silva took his off hand and grabbed his other to secure an armbar and looked like he wanted to break off Sonnen's arm after the tap. Looked dirty as fuh to me.. don't know if anyone else caught that.
> 
> still i like a.silva, but it was dirty..


I saw it, but I wouldn't call it trying to break his arm. What I saw is that Chael tapped once and was almost out of the triangle (armbar was still there), then Chael started his "What tap?" routine so Silva held onto the armbar until the ref said the fight was over. Ariel Helwani also brought it up to Dana White in an interview and suggested that Silva was talking trash while holding it, but Dana said he had no problem with how Anderson finished the fight.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

osmium said:


> He wasn't dominated for 4 rounds. Being ridden while hit with 3 inch fist bumps isn't being dominated


You wanna hear the truth? 
Chael Sonnen manhandled Anderson Silva like a red headed stepchild
Silva got a lucky sub In the last minute which saved his ass from one of the most one sided beatdowns In UFC history.


----------



## SideWays222

Vale_Tudo said:


> You wanna hear the truth?
> Chael Sonnen manhandled Anderson Silva like a red headed stepchild
> Silva got a lucky sub In the last minute which saved his ass from one of the most one sided beatdowns In UFC history.


I would go as far as to say that YOUR Fight Breakdown is ALOT closer to the truth then His is. Yet it isnt being said as often because of the Hatred Sonnen gained. You mix that with People worshiping Anderson as an MMA god, that no matter what happens they will find a way to make Silva some kind of super human.

I officially have another reason for wanting an REmatch. That reason is so we can finally get some closure from this discussion.


----------



## vilify

Vale_Tudo said:


> You wanna hear the truth?
> Chael Sonnen manhandled Anderson Silva like a red headed stepchild
> Silva got a lucky sub In the last minute which saved his ass from one of the most one sided beatdowns In UFC history.



How can you call a beautifully well placed triangle luck? do you honestly think if YOU were under sonnen for 23mins , you'd be able to pull of such a move? of course NOT.


----------



## SideWays222

vilify said:


> How can you call a beautifully well placed triangle luck? do you honestly think if YOU were under sonnen for 23mins , you'd be able to pull of such a move? of course NOT.


Its the same exact thing people are doing to Sonnens performance.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

vilify said:


> How can you call a beautifully well placed triangle luck? do you honestly think if YOU were under sonnen for 23mins , you'd be able to pull of such a move? of course NOT.


1. We are not professional fighters. Are abilities don't matter.

2. The arm bar made him tap, not the triangle.

I wouldn't call it luck though. You could see him setting it up for about 10 seconds by grabbing Sonnen's wrist before he hit it.

Everyone knew Silva was an awesome fighter before this fight. He showed it again by hitting the sub after getting his ass kicked for 23 minutes. Very few people thought Chael was an awesome fighter prior to that fight.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

PheelGoodInc said:


> 1. We are not professional fighters. Are abilities don't matter.
> 
> 2. The arm bar made him tap, not the triangle.
> 
> I wouldn't call it luck though. You could see him setting it up for about 10 seconds by grabbing Sonnen's wrist before he hit it.
> 
> Everyone knew Silva was an awesome fighter before this fight. He showed it again by hitting the sub after getting his ass kicked for 23 minutes. *Very few people thought Chael was an awesome fighter prior to that fight*.


I concur. I definitely underrated Sonnen's technical ability in the whole realm of competition. I will not make that mistake again!


----------



## endersshadow

That video was very well done. The specific audio inserted in along with the perfectly chosen songs made this epic.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

dude everyone was going ape-s**t over this fight, this dude actually got shot over it
http://middleeasy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2738:arizona-man-was-gunned-down-after-an-argument-over-ufc-117&catid=36:fighters


----------



## MrObjective

Excellent job. Frick Zuffa - they need to let highlight videos plays, and perhaps even full fights allowed after a month - I think it would only helps the promotion. , I think I've watched the whole fight about 5 times - it's on my desktop.


Quote>

Fan or not, rematch or not.  Best MMA fight ever.

2nd most strikes landed by one fighter of any match in UFC history. 

The MW championship implications, pre-fight hype, UFC's greatest fighter gets anhilated for 23 minutes and comes back ... all that.

Silva getting rocked so many times, Sonnen getting bloodied up with a big gash....Silva getting taken off his feet with strikes to the chin and solid takedowns, Sonnen in full guard landing clean strikes, Silva with shots from the bottom, both constantly exchanging.

The fight had no losers in the eyes of fans of either fighter, cause wherever you were, you probably had to get off your feet and say holy f-in $hit 10 times. 

The stand-up, wrestling, the BJJ, the non-stop action - Even if (rather when) there's the rematch, I don't see that fight being this great.


----------



## Harness

What's the song dude?


----------



## Harness

Sorry for double post.. But I can't help but think, if sonnen had some BJJ training, he would of got Silva in that fight!

Nice video. Rep +1


----------



## enceledus

with explosions in the sky planning during the video even.... :confused02:


----------



## Shinigaml

*Has anyone noticed that Silva...*

hardly ever bleeds in his fights? Maybe it's just me but I've watched a handful of his fights and he never bleeds, let alone get swollen or bruised up.

Even against Chael, he came out of the cage less messed up, dispite Silva being on the ground for like 23 minutes. Silva did take a good amount of hard hits from Chael as well but in the end, Chael came out cut and all bloody.

Maybe Anderson Silva is like Fedor in a sense that he's like a machine (by not bleeding). Fedor bleeds but he shows no face emotions (like a machine).

Thoughts, opinions?:confused05:


----------



## marcthegame

I'm a big AS fan I think he is a machine who has yet to be hit by anyone who has heavy hands. I don't buy into the race issue with brusing etc. I think its just Silva has not got hit hard enough yet. His striknig is on another level that everybody he faces. Plus he is a counter striking which is dangerous.


----------



## osmium

He's a lizard man you can't break that leather skin.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Thick skin, same as BJ Penn.

Fedor actually cuts rather easily


----------



## marcthegame

Vale_Tudo said:


> Thick skin, same as BJ Penn.
> 
> Fedor actually cuts rather easily


Ya before fedor lost to wedum i taught his next lost would have been a doctor stoppage due to a cut.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Some people have tougher skin than others and cut more easily. Silva just has tough skin, thats all. Plus, he rarely gets hit flush and has little scar tissue on his face anyway.


----------



## Hail the Potato

Sonnen didnt really bust up Marquart's face either and he dominated him just about as badly as he did to Silva.

Other than that, he hasnt really been beaten on very much.


----------



## Toxic

Silva in his career has not been hit all that many times so he doesn't have the build up of scar tissue that makes guys bleed easily to the point that guys like Wandy and Nick Diaz have to have it repaired.


----------



## Spec0688

Silva hardly ever gets hit, and that is why. 

Sonnen also doesnt punch hard from the ground, he is more of a keep busy and throw weak punches type of guy. Look at Sonnen's face in either the Marquardt or Silva fight and his face is the more damaged one even though he spent 90% of the time in top position.


----------



## cdtcpl

Toxic said:


> Silva in his career has not been hit all that many times so he doesn't have the build up of scar tissue that makes guys bleed easily to the point that guys like Wandy and Nick Diaz have to have it repaired.


Yep, same with Marcus Davis as well. Some guys just have thick skin but over time can become bleeders with the build up of scar tissue. I just think Silva has thick skin and almost no scar tissue due to his ability to avoid getting hit.


----------



## killuminati420

osmium said:


> He's a lizard man you can't break that leather skin.


O.O 

oooooo bILLLLLLLLLLLLLY....

did u just say what i think u did (or type...)

we all know hes a reppy but is that an unfair advantage?? id say not because we cant really tell who is and who isnt ..
for the most part i have my ideas of which fighters are but uhhmm *COUGHHHHHHHHHHH*

say what who said that?

anyway who knows i think hes a great fighter nonetheless but still a lack of a good opponent is the problem i wanna start a petition called we want George st. pierre vs. Anderson Silva that would be an excellent bout there.


----------



## killuminati420

*Anderson Silva 117 thoughts..*

Firstly Sonnen is a great competetor and i see tremendous talent in Silva as well and i think theres other styles of fighters he should take on. He should go into the light heavy weight division one day and id also like to see him fight Antonio Nogueira.


But for now ive been waiting to hear something pertaining this since the damian maya fight he needs to fight st pierre they better have been not just teasing us with that itd be a excellent fight but that last fight was horseshit ppl it just shows ufc isnt what it is anymore dont get me wrong hes the champ so therfore he should b able to handle any fight

But anderson silva has a completly different style of fighting all that [email protected] wrestling bullsht is what pissed me off u seen how much damage silva can take though it will take alot to ever knock him out but sonnen knew what he had to do just if it was back in the old UFC days no martial arts style could compete with silva. 

Except Tony Jaa that would be an annihalation. 

I hope silva keeps it up and puts on a better performance in the future and i think ppl are to drunk most the time to see how skilled silva is the beginning of his match in 117 ppl where on their feet cheering for silva then sonnen comes in with his takedown pussieho shit cus he cant stand and fight with silva (just my opinion im not tryin to make any point i just hate submission fights period and then the crowd just in a matter of minutes cheer for sonnen instead.

BTW the James Tony fight looks like its gonna be GOOOOOD!!!


----------



## DanTheJu

Well, I have no clue what you said... A giant wall of text that made little sense!

What I did understand is you think Silva should fight at LHW (he has twice and got a knock out both times) and that you think Anderson Silva is a good fighter...

You also seem to think that if the UFC still had no rules like in UFC 1 that nobody would be able to defeat Silva... 

I am not so sure of that. A good wrestler would take him down and head butt him to sleep. It is obvious a good wrestler can take him down at will!

Also, the James Tony fight is going to be EXACTLY what you dont like. Randy is going to take him down and ride him until he gets a submission! I hope you enjoy that!


----------



## killuminati420

DanTheJu said:


> Well, I have no clue what you said... A giant wall of text that made little sense!
> 
> What I did understand is you think Silva should fight at LHW (he has twice and got a knock out both times) and that you think Anderson Silva is a good fighter...
> 
> You also seem to think that if the UFC still had no rules like in UFC 1 that nobody would be able to defeat Silva...
> 
> I am not so sure of that. A good wrestler would take him down and head butt him to sleep. It is obvious a good wrestler can take him down at will!
> 
> Also, the James Tony fight is going to be EXACTLY what you dont like. Randy is going to take him down and ride him until he gets a submission! I hope you enjoy that!



Ok there tough guy what i meant to say what i was implying is that silva should have better opponenets.


Also i mean that if he fought when UFC had all kinds of crazy fighting styles apart from Wrassling Judo and Grappling that it would be better fights such as his amatuer fights. 



DanTheJu said:


> Randy is going to take him down and ride him until he gets a submission! I hope you enjoy that!


Well James Tony is a legend so I wont doubt him for a second I dont expect it to turn out like other boxers who have entered the mma circle. and theat passage u said up there is exactly what i personally dont like about the UFC submission bootyrape excuses for men to "ride" each other not to mention how [email protected] u just sounded. No offense sir.


----------



## DanTheJu

Tough guy… lol…

I just don’t think there was anything better about the old days, so we are just going to have to disagree on that!

Sure, Toney is a BOXING legend. No doubt about it. He accomplished a lot in that sport. 

And of course he can still throw a punch. But MMA is not boxing and it is not only about being able to throw a punch. You have to be a complete fighter. Be able to avoid takedowns and submissions to even have a small chance in this game. 

I just don’t see Toney being able to do anything against Randy. Randy will get the take down and GNP until a Submission shows up!

And to be honest with you, you can call me gay or tell me I sound gay all you want. It doesn’t bother me. I do spend at least 5-6 hours a week between another mans legs. I have men laying on top of me all the time! But once I step out of the gym I go home knowing that I can win a fight with just about any person in the world (sans professionally trained fighters) and I go home to my gorgeous wife who thinks my ability to kick ass is sexy and she does things to me that make my eyes roll back because of it!

So am I gay? You tell me!


----------



## IllegalLegKick

I think I got it you think wrestling is boring so you hated the Chael Sonnen fight but you really want to see Anderson fight GSP who is also a wrestler?


----------



## vilify

why the hell do you want to see him fight antonio noguiera? thats like his brother.


----------



## killuminati420

Alright man I respect the sport i meant no offense it was an observation anyway and i'm not trying at all to knock heart filled fans of the sport all im saying is id rather see knockouts then submissions. MMA is a great hobby I know i sounded like every other dickweed that says that about ufc thats my bad.


As for chael hes a great fighter hes only lost 2 fights in 4 years 2nd being the silva fight and ive been a fan he can scrap but im only trying to argue the point that silva needs more balanced opponents who has an off style of fighting such as himself i guess i just miss the old ufc to much but silva isnt a ground fighter so ive been disapointed with his past few fightsand im not expecting him to be the champ 4 ever chael definitly took a big loss in his career that he didnt deserve he had the fight in the bag but its the way the game goes.



vilify said:


> why the hell do you want to see him fight antonio noguiera? thats like his brother.


?? Because it would be a good matchup i would just like to see who would win I know it wouldnt happen professionally but im just saying itd be a fight


----------



## IllegalLegKick

killuminati420 said:


> ?? Because it would be a good matchup i would just like to see who would win I know it wouldnt happen professionally but im just saying itd be a fight


Maybe you'd like to see this then.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aofuf70_eqo


----------



## killuminati420

IllegalLegKick said:


> Maybe you'd like to see this then.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aofuf70_eqo


damm tight vid! thanks its insane how he moves matrixing ppl and shtt and LOL @ this comment



"TRAX2242
1 week ago
sounds﻿ like an autistic kid is jerking off"


----------



## pipe

Chael 'the human blanket' sonnen would have soaked it up had he been cut anyway.

i kid.


----------



## deadmanshand

killuminati420 said:


> Alright man I respect the sport i meant no offense it was an observation anyway and i'm not trying at all to knock heart filled fans of the sport all im saying is id rather see knockouts then submissions.
> 
> 
> As for chael hes a great fighter hes only lost 2 fights in 4 years.


1st point. If you truly do not like the submission/grappling aspect of mma this sport may not be for you. You might seriously think about why you spend your time watching a sport where you actively dislike half of it.

2nd point. Chael has lost 4 times in the past 4 years. Silva at 117, Maia in 2009, Paulo Filho in 2007, and Jeremy Horn in 2006. All losses by submission.


----------



## mmaswe82

killuminati420 said:


> Firstly Sonnen is a great competetor and i see tremendous talent in Silva as well and i think theres other styles of fighters he should take on. He should go into the light heavy weight division one day and id also like to see him fight Antonio Nogueira.
> 
> 
> But for now ive been waiting to hear something pertaining this since the damian maya fight he needs to fight st pierre they better have been not just teasing us with that itd be a excellent fight but that last fight was horseshit ppl it just shows ufc isnt what it is anymore dont get me wrong hes the champ so therfore he should b able to handle any fight
> 
> But anderson silva has a completly different style of fighting all that [email protected] wrestling bullsht is what pissed me off u seen how much damage silva can take though it will take alot to ever knock him out but sonnen knew what he had to do just if it was back in the old UFC days no martial arts style could compete with silva.
> 
> *Except Tony Jaa that would be an annihalation*.
> 
> I hope silva keeps it up and puts on a better performance in the future and i think ppl are to drunk most the time to see how skilled silva is the beginning of his match in 117 ppl where on their feet cheering for silva then sonnen comes in with his takedown pussieho shit cus he cant stand and fight with silva (just my opinion im not tryin to make any point i just hate submission fights period and then the crowd just in a matter of minutes cheer for sonnen instead.
> 
> BTW the James Tony fight looks like its gonna be GOOOOOD!!!


Plz say u dont mean Tony jaa the actor? thats like saying the only guy that could compete with Silva standing is jet Li. Is there a fighter named Tony Jaa as well?


----------



## rean1mator

well you've gotten one thing right so far.



killuminati420 said:


> MMA is a great hobby I know i sounded like every other dickweed that says that about ufc thats my bad.


----------



## killuminati420

mmaswe82 said:


> Plz say u dont mean Tony jaa the actor? thats like saying the only guy that could compete with Silva standing is jet Li. Is there a fighter named Tony Jaa as well?


tony jaa can copy anyones style and use it against them idc if hes an actor he can really do all the shit he does im just saying tony jaa is one of the craziest fighters ive ever seen he took down like 100 agents in the protector broke all their bones etc. him against silva it would be something to see. Just get the bigger picture idc that it will never happen im just saying imagine seeing it.

(maybe im speaking to the wrong crowd here some of u take this way too serious im sorry but i come from a different background)


----------



## Mirage445

killuminati420 said:


> tony jaa can copy anyones style and use it against them idc if hes an actor he can really do all the shit he does im just saying tony jaa is one of the craziest fighters ive ever seen he took down like 100 agents in the protector broke all their bones etc. him against silva it would be something to see. Just get the bigger picture idc that it will never happen im just saying imagine seeing it.
> 
> (maybe im speaking to the wrong crowd here some of u take this way too serious im sorry but i come from a different background)


wow... just wow...


----------



## Life B Ez

killuminati420 said:


> Firstly Sonnen is a great competetor and i see tremendous talent in Silva as well and i think theres other styles of fighters he should take on. He should go into the light heavy weight division one day and id also like to see him fight Antonio Nogueira.
> 
> 
> But for now ive been waiting to hear something pertaining this since the damian maya fight he needs to fight st pierre they better have been not just teasing us with that itd be a excellent fight but that last fight was horseshit ppl it just shows ufc isnt what it is anymore dont get me wrong hes the champ so therfore he should b able to handle any fight
> 
> But anderson silva has a completly different style of fighting all that [email protected] wrestling bullsht is what pissed me off u seen how much damage silva can take though it will take alot to ever knock him out but sonnen knew what he had to do just if it was back in the old UFC days no martial arts style could compete with silva.
> 
> Except Tony Jaa that would be an annihalation.
> 
> I hope silva keeps it up and puts on a better performance in the future and i think ppl are to drunk most the time to see how skilled silva is the beginning of his match in 117 ppl where on their feet cheering for silva then sonnen comes in with his takedown pussieho shit cus he cant stand and fight with silva (just my opinion im not tryin to make any point i just hate submission fights period and then the crowd just in a matter of minutes cheer for sonnen instead.
> 
> BTW the James Tony fight looks like its gonna be GOOOOOD!!!


I am so confused.........I was just dropped into an ocean of spelling errors and contradictions.....and I can't find my life vest. 

BTW Silva won't fight either Nog Blackhouse doesn't fight their own. I wouldn't expect you to know that though.


----------



## Shinigaml

I probably read this more than enough times to only understand at least 60% of what you were saying.

And the comment about Tony Jaa being a really good fighter irl is just lol...

I think you need to do a background check of yourself before you come here with your cultural differences (and my that I mean your insanity) and lecture us about being the wrong crowd to talk to.

if everyone talked like this just imagine how hard it is for you and i to understand the words that are coming out of my mouth i dont mean to be mean or anything but please learn english think of all the benefits you will get try not to be too offended by what i am saying take what i say posititivitiely


----------



## DanTheJu

Shinigaml said:


> if everyone talked like this just imagine how hard it is for you and i to understand the words that are coming out of my mouth i dont mean to be mean or anything but please learn english think of all the benefits you will get try not to be too offended by what i am saying take what i say posititivitiely


Hello pot, my name is kettle!


----------



## El Bresko

DanTheJu said:


> Hello pot, my name is kettle!


i read the end of that paragraph as an example, atleast somewhat.


----------



## rnv18

killuminati420 said:


> Firstly Sonnen is a great competetor and i see tremendous talent in Silva as well and i think theres other styles of fighters he should take on. He should go into the light heavy weight division one day and id also like to see him fight Antonio Nogueira.
> 
> 
> But for now ive been waiting to hear something pertaining this since the damian maya fight he needs to fight st pierre they better have been not just teasing us with that itd be a excellent fight but that last fight was horseshit ppl it just shows ufc isnt what it is anymore dont get me wrong hes the champ so therfore he should b able to handle any fight
> 
> But anderson silva has a completly different style of fighting all that [email protected] wrestling bullsht is what pissed me off u seen how much damage silva can take though it will take alot to ever knock him out but sonnen knew what he had to do just if it was back in the old UFC days no martial arts style could compete with silva.
> 
> Except Tony Jaa that would be an annihalation.
> 
> I hope silva keeps it up and puts on a better performance in the future and i think ppl are to drunk most the time to see how skilled silva is the beginning of his match in 117 ppl where on their feet cheering for silva then sonnen comes in with his takedown pussieho shit cus he cant stand and fight with silva (just my opinion im not tryin to make any point i just hate submission fights period and then the crowd just in a matter of minutes cheer for sonnen instead.
> 
> BTW the James Tony fight looks like its gonna be GOOOOOD!!!


1. NOG would get K.T.F.O. 
2. You have absolutely no clue what you are talking about. You say you are tired of watching ***** ground grappling but on the other hand you want to watch st. pierre recreate what sonnen did except not get caught. 
3. Idk how you think its going to go but im pretty sure that the Toney fight is going to be your buddy toney with his back on the mat eating elbows. 
4. I think you should check out boxing sounds like you might like that more.


----------



## rnv18

NVM. I read the rest of his comments. Look at his name its 420 he's probably just really high.


----------



## killuminati420

Really?! tony jaa slaughtered a demon lady and can jump onto an elephant and hit its skull so hard that it makes it bow to him, and not to mention he can take out multiple people three to four times his size. nobody fucks with tony jaa. and how would u know he couldnt do it in real life the "movie sequences" look pretty real to me.


Everybody hates silva cus he beat alot of your favorite fighters it dont matter how many rounds it takes for him to knock someone out he "Has the ability to adapt to many risky situations and sense errors of his adversaries at the right moment" and i quote.. thats what makes him who he is and how he fights and hes got great respect for the sport and all the fighters so noone should dislike him period. plus his theme songs dmx thats fukkin G shit. 

So anyway piss off u think ur all the shit because u know everything about the ufc let ur ego go quit thinking ur bette then everyone else. I watch UFC to see good competition and fighting thats it i could care less to know every detail and waste all my time learning about a sport. OOOO what now im not a real fan so the fuc what all i was trying to do was make an insight that many have agreed with me that ive talked to so get the stick out of ur ass ppl.

Silva is a beast the only loss hes had is from an illegal kick and he got submitted. It would obviously take a fright train to knock him out to. Sure theres better fighters but that dosent take away the fact that he is a great fighter and has great training and talent. I hope u get my point now shitttttttt.


----------



## endersshadow

IllegalLegKick said:


> Maybe you'd like to see this then.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aofuf70_eqo


The fact that Silva had no headgear while Minotauro did should indicate who would win in the stand up :thumb02:

edit: Silva's a strange dude. It's not too often you see someone stand still to deliberately get hit in the face. He doesn't even lean his forehead into the punches...


----------



## DanTheJu

I will not even comment on the Jaa stuff.



killuminati420 said:


> Everybody hates silva cus he beat alot of your favorite fighters...


I don’t hate Silva at all, I think he is a great fighter!



killuminati420 said:


> Silva is a beast the only loss hes had is from an illegal kick and he got submitted. It would obviously take a fright train to knock him out to. Sure theres better fighters but that dosent take away the fact that he is a great fighter and has great training and talent. I hope u get my point now shitttttttt.


When a fighter has a record of 27-4 that does not mean he has only lost 2 fights! He has lost 4, one DQ, one decision, and 2 submissions.

You have no clue what you are talking about and even less clue how to express your thoughts. Its great that you have an opinion, but try to articulate it to where we can understand it!


----------



## Tenacious Cole

killuminati420 said:


> Except Tony Jaa that would be an annihalation.


Tony Jaa the actor would annihilate Anderson Silva?


----------



## purple_haze

I have no clue what you were talking about, but comparing a fighter to an actor????


----------



## killuminati420

DanTheJu said:


> I will not even comment on the Jaa stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t hate Silva at all, I think he is a great fighter!
> 
> 
> 
> When a fighter has a record of 27-4 that does not mean he has only lost 2 fights! He has lost 4, one DQ, one decision, and 2 submissions.
> 
> You have no clue what you are talking about and even less clue how to express your thoughts. Its great that you have an opinion, but try to articulate it to where we can understand it!



there goes ur ego again i know in his career hes lost 4 fights everyone knows that but im talkin about his ufc record


----------



## killuminati420

purple_haze said:


> I have no clue what you were talking about, but comparing a fighter to an actor????


He is also a MARTIAL ARTIST and has been training under muay thai/boran for fuckin years and he USES it in acting ever seen ong bak? all the stunts he does in it has no ropes no stunt doubles and no special effects,I agree that UFC is good but﻿ they use things like muay thai as a sport tony Jaa uses it has his lifestyle much like bruce lee or jet li...

BTW Ong bak 2 is the greatest movie of all time so eat it shit for brains


----------



## killuminati420

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj2Rbqx6VJM


Go there thats real fighting look into Ratchadamnoen and Lumpinee muay thai stadium fights youll be amazed 10x better than UFC.


----------



## edlavis88

hmmm not a lot of green rep bars on this page...


----------



## killuminati420

edlavis88 said:


> hmmm not a lot of green rep bars on this page...


hmm and i wonder why mine was 10 minutes ago



WHO CARES! whatever


----------



## DanTheJu

killuminati420 said:


> there goes ur ego again i know in his career hes lost 4 fights everyone knows that but im talkin about his ufc record


You do know that he has never lost in the UFC? Not once!

Keep running around in circles here buddy!


----------



## killuminati420

DanTheJu said:


> You do know that he has never lost in the UFC? Not once!
> 
> Keep running around in circles here buddy!


PrideFC and rotr my bad idc


----------



## cdtcpl

I think we are getting trolled by James Toney himself. Someone showed him how to get on the internet, googled his name and 1 of the 8 million threads that quote his retarded ass came up and he created an account to post. I mean the OP does type like he is punch drunk and did join recently.


----------



## DanTheJu

James "bubaly bubaly" Toney, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq




----------



## mmaswe82

cdtcpl said:


> I think we are getting trolled by James Toney himself. Someone showed him how to get on the internet, googled his name and 1 of the 8 million threads that quote his retarded ass came up and he created an account to post. I mean the OP does type like he is punch drunk and did join recently.


hahaha that was exactly my thoughts when i read the first post. This must be JT! the confusion, spelling and that he actually thinks JT is gonna be good at MMA. Either its him, someone who is trolling or a dude that smoked waaaay to much weed.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

It all makes sense now. I found his keyboard


----------



## Life B Ez

PheelGoodInc said:


> It all makes sense now. I found his keyboard


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA That's great. :thumb02:


----------



## Vale_Tudo

killuminati420 said:


> tony jaa can copy anyones style and use it against them idc if hes an actor he can really do all the shit he does im just saying tony jaa is one of the craziest fighters ive ever seen he took down like 100 agents in the protector broke all their bones etc. him against silva it would be something to see. Just get the bigger picture idc that it will never happen im just saying imagine seeing it.
> 
> (maybe im speaking to the wrong crowd here some of u take this way too serious im sorry but i come from a different background)


..... BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!
This Is signatury worthy, thanks man! Instant classic


----------



## mastodon2222

*Who do you take in Silva v. Sonnen II ?*

What would the line be? Chael was a 5-1 underdog but it'd have to be closer next time around, but I'd still have to take Silva. I really do think his rib was cracked and he was not at 100%. 

Chael extended his arms out alot pushing on Silva's chin (wtf is that supposed to do?), and I think Silva could've converted one of those into an armbar or triangle earlier in the fight if he was 100%. 

Chael dominated him the whole fight, rocked him a few times, got takedowns, outwrestled him, had top position, side control, mount- but he couldn't really seriously hurt Silva or finish the job.

Chael stayed busy but his punches were more bothersome than devastating. If he couldn't put him away with all the chances that he had I doubt that he ever can, esp if Silva is 100%. Oddly, Silva looked untouched after the fight, and must've taken dozens- maybe hundreds- of punches. 

Agree or disagree?


----------



## AlphaDawg

I'm a huge Sonnen fan but I could tell that wasn't the regular Anderson. A healthy Anderson will submit him earlier. But I see it being like every other Sonnen fight, Sonnen dominates until getting submitted. A Chael Sonnen with good sub defense would be unstoppable.


----------



## astrallite

If Sonnen can improve his BJJ (defense) it would basically be Jake Shields vs Anderson Silva. _If_ his BJJ gets better I give him a slight nod.

As far as damage, I think Sonnen did at least as much as Silva did to Cote


----------



## Spec0688

Silva

I believe that his rib injury hindered his performance a bit, if any of you had even a slight rib injury in your life, you know what im talking about.


----------



## AceCombat

I think a Healthy Anderson would not have got caught (on the feet) and probably would t(KO) or sub Sonnen sooner.

Unfortunately.

I'd still like to see the rematch though (Assuming Anderson stays at middle).


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Silva by Submission yet again, except probably earlier this time.


----------



## endersshadow

When the fight went to the ground, the styles were a second version of Sonnen vs Maia. How did the first one end? How did the second one end? How will the next one end? :confused05:


----------



## PheelGoodInc

endersshadow said:


> When the fight went to the ground, the styles were a second version of Sonnen vs Maia. How did the first one end? How did the second one end? How will the next one end? :confused05:


Not even close. Mai threw Sonnen which landed in a perfect position to hit that triangle. That wasn't even remotely similar to Sonnen Silva's ground fight.

Again, if I had to put money on it... I would bet on Andy. My heart is with Sonnen though, and if the last fight proved anything it's that Sonnen is very capable.

PS, are you endershadow on politicalcrossfire.com?


----------



## Toxic

I want to say Sonnen but dammit I said over and over that Chael could get Silva down and keep him down and when people said Anderson would submit Chael I laughed and said the only chance he would have would be to use those long legs and go for a triangle. Surely I thought Sonnen also knows this and is practicing avoiding and escaping that so much that he would be dreaming of it. Well I was wrong. Still picking Sonnen to take Silva down and be able to due everything he did again and as long as he finally spends the time on avoiding that triangle he will win.


----------



## endersshadow

PheelGoodInc said:


> Not even close. Mai threw Sonnen which landed in a perfect position to hit that triangle. That wasn't even remotely similar to Sonnen Silva's ground fight.
> 
> Again, if I had to put money on it... I would bet on Andy. My heart is with Sonnen though, and if the last fight proved anything it's that Sonnen is very capable.
> 
> PS, are you endershadow on politicalcrossfire.com?


Notice how I said the styles were the same (wrestling vs bjj). I did not say the same thing happened in both fights.  Maia's throw landed into a triangle position because he worked on that in his bjj. Things like that don't come naturally.

Also, I'm not the endersshadow on politicalcrossfire. I actually stay far, far away from heated political discussions just for the latter part of the website's name - crossfire.


----------



## Rastaman

I'd say Silva just because I think Silva will have a ton to prove when they inevitably fight each other and step up his game substantially...possibly this is wishful thinking though and he'll get dominated for all five rounds, I see it much closer than most. Silva by TKO


----------



## No_Mercy

I believe it took multiple rounds to set that triangle up. Chael was countering it by posturing up and fighting off the wrist control. Then finally the cut, right cross from the bottom from Andy, a bit of fatigue, overconfidence and really a perfect execution. Did you see how smooth that final transition was then he manuevered into an armbar/triangle similar to Vai Cavalo.

The rematch should not take as long. Andy should be able to catch em and know exactly what his game plan is now that he's fought against em.


----------



## osmium

Andy via KO or Submission he is the better fighter and larger sample sizes(5 round fights in MMA) always favor the better team/competitor in sports.


----------



## gwabblesore

People are undervaluing the fact that Chael didn't get submitted for 4 and a half rounds in my opinion. If this was like a 2nd or 3rd round submission then I could see why everyone would predict another submission but that wasn't the case. Chael can close the BJJ gap faster than Silva can close the wrestling gap. Striking's practically irrelevant in this match up. Silva can't stuff Sonnen's takedowns so it's going to the ground. Good competitive bout and these are the best two middleweights but I got Chael taking the rematch.


----------



## andromeda_68

can't wait for a rematch, though it seems like sonnen ought to fight someone in between. i'd say silva should too, but if he's seriously out until spring of next year sonnen's got a lot more time on his hands to fight other people.


----------



## marcthegame

Andy Hands down, I do believe the injury did hamper his performance. Plus AS looked bad the first fight and still won. A healthy Andy is going to whip Sonnen ass.


----------



## Soojooko

astrallite said:


> If Sonnen can improve his BJJ (defense) it would basically be Jake Shields vs Anderson Silva. _If_ his BJJ gets better I give him a slight nod.
> 
> As far as damage, I think Sonnen did at least as much as Silva did to Cote


Cote left with his knee in tatters and couldn't fight for over a year.

Sorry Astra. Seems like I'm picking points in all your posts this morning! Not deliberate. I simply disagree on this occasion.


----------



## gwabblesore

marcthegame said:


> Andy Hands down, I do believe the injury did hamper his performance. Plus AS looked bad the first fight and still won. A healthy Andy is going to whip Sonnen ass.


You think a healthy Silva stuffs Sonnen's takedowns? Get real dude. This fight hits the ground and Silva tries his goddamndest to get a submission, and he might be able to. But I promise Andy isn't going to whip anyone's ass in this match up.


----------



## mmaswe82

Andy. A 100% Andy would have submitted Sonnen in the 2nd.
And would not have been caught on the feet and hurt sonnen way more before he got the takedown (wich he would get no matter what imo.)


----------



## MrObjective

In all reality, Sonnen is a medicore striker, doesn't really pack a lot of power in his stand-up or ground game. He can eat a few strikes and he does... but Silva didn't really use his hands in the standup game, so we really didn't see that.

I would see a Silva that doesn't get punched in the face standing up, on the opening bell. The one with agility and the ability to see the field, counter-stalk, ridiculously precise hands, knees, kicks (as opposed to wild looping haymakers in round 1), quickness, reflexes - this would be a different fight.

Anderson by 2nd round TKO.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

endersshadow said:


> Notice how I said the styles were the same (wrestling vs bjj). I did not say the same thing happened in both fights.  Maia's throw landed into a triangle position because he worked on that in his bjj. Things like that don't come naturally.
> 
> Also, I'm not the endersshadow on politicalcrossfire. I actually stay far, far away from heated political discussions just for the latter part of the website's name - crossfire.


I see. And good, because I hate the endershadow on political crossfire. Haha


----------



## Calibretto9

I don't want to see this fight until Sonnen has had plenty of time to really work on his submission defense. At the end of the day until Sonnen improves the fight will turn out the same way. When you sit in a ring with a guy who can finish you on the feet or on the ground, 25 minutes is a long time if you can't do the same to him.


----------



## Nefilim777

Anderson wouldn't let himself be dominated like that again, not a chance in hell. Anderson via KO I reckon.


----------



## Budhisten

As someone stated earlier Silva will come into this fight on fire, wanting to prove himself (Sonnen will do the same though) but I have to believe that Silva without injured ribs (arguable) will be more flexible, which will give him more chances at submissions and better chances at defending some of the takedowns...

I pick Silva, by TKO early...


----------



## tap nap or snap

Calibretto9 said:


> I don't want to see this fight until Sonnen has had plenty of time to really work on his submission defense. At the end of the day until Sonnen improves the fight will turn out the same way. When you sit in a ring with a guy who can finish you on the feet or on the ground, 25 minutes is a long time if you can't do the same to him.


this about sums up the 2 fighters, silva is very much able to end fights with his style, sonnen will win his fights too, but by grinding.a fight for him and silva will be 25 mins of him grinding, but also avoiding being finished, where as silva will be lookign for the finish


----------



## FrodoFraggins

If Chael smartens up and works on his BJJ, then he should win it. Why he hasn't worked on his greatest weakness is a great mystery to me.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Silva by submission from his back in the fourth or fifth round :thumbsup: 

after Sonnen won the first three rounds by total domination!


----------



## unclehulka13

FrodoFraggins said:


> If Chael smartens up and works on his BJJ, then he should win it. Why he hasn't worked on his greatest weakness is a great mystery to me.


He has said multiple times that BJJ is gay.


----------



## Inkdot

Maybie Anderson is getting abit older and slower, or maybie that rib injury thing was true. 

A fresh Silva in his prime would murder Sonnen, he would only get the takedown if Silva decided to make a flashy move like flying knee or headkick, outside of that Sonnen would have a hard time to catch him. 

If the rematch happens we will see if it was the ribs or if Andy is just slowing down from age. Either way I think Andy will win. Sonnen has zero finishing power and can only use one gameplan due to a limited skillset. This means Andy has 25 min to KO or Sub him and I think he won't jump into Sonnens takedowns as much the second time.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah the only way we will know if the first match was a fluke or not is if there is a rematch!:thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny

If he comes in injury free, i got Andy


----------



## Blitzz

I am backing Sonnen once again. This time he is not going to make a mistake and win.


----------



## Yojimbo

*Rematch for Chael is Bull*

Anderson finished him. It took longer than we are used to but he finished him anyhow. Chael should go through the gauntlet of contenders. I think this is very disrespectful to the champion.


----------

